# موضوعات مسيحية متنوعة ...  asmicheal



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2014)

*
موضوعات مسيحية متنوعة ...  asmicheal*
face book​





​
من زمان قبل ان اتزوج لا نشرب خمر ولا ناكل لحم خنازير بنقرف منه 
بلا ادانة لغيرنا لكن احب اوضح الخمر فى المسيحية و

معروف ان ماده الخمر كانت تستخدم فى العلاج بالماضى وحتى وقت قريب
وان ماده الخمر غير محرمه فى المسيحيه لكن ليس للترنح والسكر والعربده
فالاجانب يشربون الخمر للتدفئه اولا
والاستخدام المسيىء للخمر هو ما ترفضه المسيحيه

فى الكنيسه تستخدم الاباركا عصير العنب الطازج غير المختمر ويخلط بماء ويتناول منه ربع ملعقه شاى
----------

قليل من الخمرهل توجد آية في الكتاب المقدس تقول "قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة"؟ وهل هذه الآية تشجع على شرب الخمر؟

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، :
لا توجد آية في الكتاب بهذا المنطوق المحرف الشائع بين العامة. إنما حدث أن القديس تيموثاوس الأسقف تلميذ القديس بولس الرسول كان يشكو من عدة أمراض في جهازه الهضمي،

وقيل إنه كان مريضاً أيضاً بمرض الاستسقاء. وقد وصف له الرسول أن يمتنع عن شرب الماء الكثير، وأن يتناول ـ كعلاج لحالته الخاصة ـ قليلاً من الخمـر. وهكذا قال له: لا تكن فيما بعد شريب ماء. بل استعمل خمراً قليلاً، من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة"
(1تي5: 23)

ونلاحظ هنا أننا أمام مريض معين، له مرض خاص، يحتاج إلى علاج خاص يناسب حالته، في وقت لم تكن الصيدلة قد وصلت إلى ما وصلت إليه من رقي وعلم كما في عصرنا
الحاضر .. وكانت الخمر تستعمل وقتذاك كعلاج

إذن فلم يصدر الكتاب حكماً عاماً، بأن القليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة، وإنما قدم الرسول
علاجاً لحالة خاصة

فإن كنت في نفس حالة تيموثاوس، وفي نفس عصره، لكانت هذه النصيحة تناسبك. أما الآن، فحتى لو كانت لك نفس أمراض القديس تيموثاوس، فإن الطب والصيدلة يقدمان لك ما وصل
إليه العلم الحديث من أدوية علاجية

نلاحظ في قصة ألسامري الصالح، أنه لما وجد رجلاً جريحاً ملقى في الطريق، ضمد جراحاته، وصب عليها زيتاً وخمراً" (لو10: 34) .. كان الكحول الموجود في الخمر يُستخدم
كعلاج لكي يكوي الجرح، ويمنع النزيف

إذن كل ما نفهمه من النصيحة التي وجهت إلى القديس تيموثاوس: أن الخمر وُصفت كعلاج وليس كمزاج وفي حالة خاصة

والمسألة مسألة ضمير: هل كل من يتناولها حالياً ، يأخذها كمجرد علاج لا غير، ينطبق على حالته هو بالذات، ولا يجد لنفسه علاجاً مناسباً سواه؟

--------------
الخمر في الكتاب المقدس: إن المسيحية تنهي عن الخمر تماماً و القليل الذي تبيحه المسيحية ليس من الخمر المختمر المسكر الخليع بل من عصير الفواكه و المشروبات الطازجة الغنية بالفيتامينات , ذلك لأن كلمة خمر في كتابنا المقدس في لغات الكتاب المقدس الأصلية هي ترجـمة لكـلمات مخـتلفة سنورد فيما يلي بعض منها:

الكلمة الأولي هى: (أوينوس) كلمة يونانية و تشمل الخمر بصفة عامة في العهد الجديد و لا تعني دائماً الخمر المسكر بل وردت بمعني عصير الفواكه أو المشروبات وهي التي قدمت في عرس قانا الجليل , حيث قام السيد المسيح بعمل أولي معجزاته لسد حاجة صاحب العرس , فقام بتحويل الماء إلي خمر جيدة من هذا النوع في لحظة بقوته الفائقة الخارقة وهو الكرمة الحقيقية فتحتم العملية التي تؤديها الكرمة الطبيعية في أيام و أسابيع و شهور إذ تمتص المياه و تحولها إلي دم العنب بنواميس الطبيعة , و لقد شهد رئيس الوليمة لنوع تلك الخمر , وفي قصة العشاء الأخير في ثلاث بشائر و واحدة من الرسائل لن تجد كلمة خمر أبداً كل ما قيل هو ( أخذ كأساً ) وذلك لا يعني بالضرورة كأس خمر , فهناك الكرمة والكرمة لا تنتج كحولاً لأن الكحول هو نتيجة الفساد والانحلال . الكلمة الثانية هي: ( تيروش ) و معناها ثمر و هي تتعلق بالحنطة و القمح و الزيت و القطعان و سائر الغلال و المقتنيات و البركات و مع أنها ترجمت بمعني خمر لكنها

لا تعني سائلاً بل شيئاً يجمع و يؤكل و من الواضح أن ثمار الكرمة من عنب طازج و زبيب جاف تقع تحت مدلول هذه الكلمة و هذا النوع مباح و غير محرم , و القول الكتابي ( جمعوا خمراً و تيناً كثيراً ) ( أر 40 : 12 ) يثبت هذا المعني بشكل قاطع و كلمة ( خمر ) هنا تعني ثمر العنب . الكلمة الثالثة هي: ( شيكار ) و معناها ( سُكر ) و هي أي نوع من المشروبات المختمرة من مصادر غير العنب وهي مقرونة بالويلات و الأحزان و النواهي و استخدامها ممنوع و محرم و منهي عنه . أنواع الخمر: جيــدة : 1- كالخمر التي قدمها يعقوب لأبيه اسحق " و

قال أسحق هل أنت ابني عيسو فقال أنا هو فقال قدم لي لأكل من صيد ابني حتى تباركك نفسي فقدم له فأكل و أحضر له خمراً فشرب " ( تك 27 : 25)0 2- " أذهب كل خبزك بفرح و أشرب خمرك بقلب طيب لأن الله منذ زمان قد رضي عملك " ( جا 9 : 7 )0 3- " قد دخلت جنتك يا أختي العروس قطفت مري مع طيبي أكلت شهدي مع عسلي شربت خمري مع لبني" (نشيد الأنشاد 5 : 1)0 عتيقة أي ممزوجة : أ ) أوصي الرب بعدم شربها و كلم الرب هرون قائلاً خمراً ومسكراً لا تشرب أنت و بنوك معك " (لا10: 8- 11 )0 ب) تقود إلي الشر"00 وقالت البكر للصغيرة أبونا شاخ و ليس في الأرض رجلاً ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الأرض هلم نسقي أبانا خمراً و نضطجع معــه00 و لم يعلم باضطجاعهما و لا بقيامها00" ( تك 19: 30 - 38)0 ج) تعوج القضاء "

كلام لموئيل ملك مسا علمته إياه أمه .. " ( أم 31 : 1 - 6)0 د) لا تتفق مع أولاد الله (لملاك يوصي امرأة منوح) "والآن فأحذري و لا تشربي خمراً و لا مسكراً و لا تأكلي شيئاً نجساً لأن الصبي يكون نذيراً لله من البطن" ( قض 13 :4)0 وعن يوحنا المعمدان قيل : "لأنه يكون عظيماً أمام الرب وخمراً ومسكراً لا يشرب من بطن أمه ممتلئ من الروح القدس" ( لو1: 8– 17 )0 هـ) مبعدة عن الله "ويل للمبكرين صباحاً يتبعون الخمر المتأخرين في العتمة تلهبهم الخمر و صار العود و الرباب والدف والناي والخمر ولائمهم و إلي فعل الرب لا ينظرون و عمل يديه لا يريدون" (أش 5 : 11 - 12)0 و) تيهان وضلال "ولكن هؤلاء أيضا ً ضلوا بالخمر و تاهوا بالمسكر" (أش 28 : 7 - 8)0 ز) تسبب الفقر " لأن السكير و المسرف يفتقران " ( أم 21 : 17 )0 ح) تسبب الويلات " لمن الويل لمن الشقاوة لمن المخاصمات لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين , للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج "

( أم 23 :29 -30 )0 آية كثيراً ما يساء فهمها " لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمراً قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة " ( ا تيم 5 : 23 )0 هنا نفهم أن بولس الرسول لم يصرح بشرب الخمر بل وجد تيموثاوس تلميذه مريضاً بالمعدة وهنا قال له قليلاً من الخمر لأجل معدته وأسقامه الكثيرة , بينما نجد في رسالة بولس الرسول أنه يحذرهم .... " لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة" ( أف 5 : 18 )0 و هنا نجد بولس الذي أعطي التصريح لتيموثاوس بشرب القليل من الخمر لأجل معدته يحذر أهل أفسس من أن يسكروا بالخمر , كالمريض الذي يذهب للطبيب و قد نصحه بتناول قليل من الخمر فهو في هذه الحالة يطبق كلامه و إرشاداته من أجل معدته و هذه الحالة يعتبر فيها الخمر علاجاً مثلما حدث مع تيموثاوس . وصلنا الآن إلي نقطة هامة جداً و هي حكم المسيحية في الخمر.... ما هو حكم المسيحية في الخمر: "00 لا تضلوا ! لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون00 ولا سارقون و لا طماعون , ولا سكيرون يرثون ملكوت الله" ( 1 كورنثوس 6 : 9 – 10 )0 لا نجد أصدق و أقوي من كلمات الوحي المقدس هذه للرد علي من يريد أن يعرف حكم المسيحية علي من السكير, إلا أنه من المهم أن نلاحظ أن

الكتاب المقدس ينهي عن السكر و إدمان الخمر, و لكن لا يمنع استعمال الخمر تماماً. لأنه موجود في أدوية كثيرة ( مثل أدوية السعال و المعدة, و غيرها ). و إلا فما كان للمؤمن أن يستعمل هذه الأدوية

----------------

الانجيل يحدد ان الاستخدام للحاجه فقط وبكمية قليله 
ويجب ان نفهم الاحتياج الي الخمر قل عن الماضي الذي كانوا يحتاجونه يوميا لتطهير المياه وتعقيمها وايضا للعلاج به 
ولكن هذه الايام لا نحتاج لتعقيم المياه لانها معقمه وايضا الطب تطور جدا فيوجد ادوية متخصصه افضل من الخمر 

نقطه اخري هامه وهي لماذا كان يوحنا لايشرب الخمر فهل هو افضل؟
وللتوضيح يوحنا كان نزير الرب منذ البطن 
والنذير 
ثلاث انواع 
من نزر نفسه فتره محدهه ومن نزر نفسه الي نهاية حياته ونزير الرب منذ البطن 
وتشريعهم هو 
سفر العدد 6
وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
2 «كَلِّمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: إِذَا انْفَرَزَ رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ لِيَنْذُرَ نَذْرَ النَّذِيرِ، لِيَنْتَذِرَ لِلرَّبِّ،
3 فَعَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمُسْكِرِ يَفْتَرِزُ، وَلاَ يَشْرَبْ خَلَّ الْخَمْرِ وَلاَ خَلَّ الْمُسْكِرِ، وَلاَ يَشْرَبْ مِنْ نَقِيعِ الْعِنَبِ، وَلاَ يَأْكُلْ عِنَبًا رَطْبًا وَلاَ يَابِسًا.
4 كُلَّ أَيَّامِ نَذْرِهِ لاَ يَأْكُلْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا يُعْمَلُ مِنْ جَفْنَةِ الْخَمْرِ مِنَ الْعَجَمِ حَتَّى الْقِشْرِ.
5 كُلَّ أَيَّامِ نَذْرِ افْتِرَازِهِ لاَ يَمُرُّ مُوسَى عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. إِلَى كَمَالِ الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي انْتَذَرَ فِيهَا لِلرَّبِّ يَكُونُ مُقَدَّسًا، وَيُرَبِّي خُصَلَ شَعْرِ رَأْسِهِ.
6 كُلَّ أَيَّامِ انْتِذَارِهِ لِلرَّبِّ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى جَسَدِ مَيْتٍ.
7 أَبُوهُ وَأُمُّهُ وَأَخُوهُ وَأُخْتُهُ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسْ مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِمْ، لأَنَّ انْتِذَارَ إِلهِهِ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ.
8 إِنَّهُ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ انْتِذَارِهِ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ.
9 وَإِذَا مَاتَ مَيْتٌ عِنْدَهُ بَغْتَةً عَلَى فَجْأَةٍ فَنَجَّسَ رَأْسَ انْتِذَارِهِ، يَحْلِقُ رَأْسَهُ يَوْمَ طُهْرِهِ. فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ يَحْلِقُهُ.
10 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّامِنِ يَأْتِي بِيَمَامَتَيْنِ أَوْ بِفَرْخَيْ حَمَامٍ إِلَى الْكَاهِنِ إِلَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ،
11 فَيَعْمَلُ الْكَاهِنُ وَاحِدًا ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ، وَالآخَرَ مُحْرَقَةً وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ مَا أَخْطَأَ بِسَبَبِ الْميْتِ، وَيُقَدِّسُ رَأْسَهُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ.
12 فَمَتَى نَذَرَ لِلرَّبِّ أَيَّامَ انْتِذَارِهِ يَأْتِي بِخَرُوفٍ حَوْلِيٍّ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ، وَأَمَّا الأَيَّامُ الأُولَى فَتَسْقُطُ لأَنَّهُ نَجَّسَ انْتِذَارَهُ.
13 «وَهذِهِ شَرِيعَةُ النَّذِيرِ: يَوْمَ تَكْمُلُ أَيَّامُ انْتِذَارِهِ يُؤْتَى بِهِ إِلَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ،
14 فَيُقَرِّبُ قُرْبَانَهُ لِلرَّبِّ خَرُوفًا وَاحِدًا حَوْلِيًّا صَحِيحًا مُحْرَقَةً، وَنَعْجَةً وَاحِدَةً حَوْلِيَّةً صَحِيحَةً ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ، وَكَبْشًا وَاحِدًا صَحِيحًا ذَبِيحَةَ سَلاَمَةٍ،
15 وَسَلَّ فَطِيرٍ مِنْ دَقِيق أَقْرَاصًا مَلْتُوتَةً بِزَيْتٍ، وَرِقَاقَ فَطِيرٍ مَدْهُونَةً بِزَيْتٍ مَعَ تَقْدِمَتِهَا وَسَكَائِبِهَا.
16 فَيُقَدِّمُهَا الْكَاهِنُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ وَيَعْمَلُ ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّتِهِ وَمُحْرَقَتَهُ.
17 وَالْكَبْشُ يَعْمَلُهُ ذَبِيحَةَ سَلاَمَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ مَعَ سَلِّ الْفَطِيرِ، وَيَعْمَلُ الْكَاهِنُ تَقْدِمَتَهُ وَسَكِيبَهُ.
18 وَيَحْلِقُ النَّذِيرُ لَدَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ رَأْسَ انْتِذَارِهِ، وَيَأْخُذُ شَعْرَ رَأْسِ انْتِذَارِهِ وَيَجْعَلُهُ عَلَى النَّارِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ ذَبِيحَةِ السَّلاَمَةِ.
19 وَيَأْخُذُ الْكَاهِنُ السَّاعِدَ مَسْلُوقًا مِنَ الْكَبْشِ، وَقُرْصَ فَطِيرٍ وَاحِدًا مِنَ السَّلِّ، وَرُقَاقَةَ فَطِيرٍ وَاحِدَةً، وَيَجْعَلُهَا فِي يَدَيِ النَّذِيرِ بَعْدَ حَلْقِهِ شَعْرَ انْتِذَارِهِ،
20 وَيُرَدِّدُهَا الْكَاهِنُ تَرْدِيدًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. إِنَّهُ قُدْسٌ لِلْكَاهِنِ مَعَ صَدْرِ التَّرْدِيدِ وَسَاقِ الرَّفِيعَةِ. وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ يَشْرَبُ النَّذِيرُ خَمْرًا.
21 هذِهِ شَرِيعَةُ النَّذِيرِ الَّذِي يَنْذُرُ، قُرْبَانُهُ لِلرَّبِّ عَنِ انْتِذَارِهِ فَضْلاً عَمَّا تَنَالُ يَدُهُ. حَسَبَ نَذْرِهِ الَّذِي نَذَرَ كَذلِكَ يَعْمَلُ حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ انْتِذَارِهِ».
22 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
23 «كَلِّمْ هَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا تُبَارِكُونَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلِينَ لَهُمْ: 
24 يُبَارِكُكَ الرَّبُّ وَيَحْرُسُكَ.
25 يُضِيءُ الرَّبُّ بِوَجْهِهِ عَلَيْكَ وَيَرْحَمُكَ.
26 يَرْفَعُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَيَمْنَحُكَ سَلاَمًا.
27 فَيَجْعَلُونَ اسْمِي عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَنَا أُبَارِكُهُمْ».

فهو تشريع للنزير الذي يمتنع عن اي متع دنيويه وبخاصه الخمر لانه كما اوضحت رمز للفرح 
ولكن متي انتهي نذره يشرب خمر 
ولكن يوحنا نذير الرب منذ البطن فهو لم يشربه طيلة حياته 
ومن امسك نفسه عن شرب الخمر هذا ليس خطأ بل قد يمدح لو كان قلبه ايضا نقيا 
ارميا 35
«هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ لِرِجَالِ يَهُوذَا وَسُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ: أَمَا تَقْبَلُونَ تَأْدِيبًا لِتَسْمَعُوا كَلاَمِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟
14 قَدْ أُقِيمَ كَلاَمُ يُونَادَابَ بْنِ رَكَابَ الَّذِي أَوْصَى بِهِ بَنِيهِ أَنْ لاَ يَشْرَبُوا خَمْرًا، فَلَمْ يَشْرَبُوا إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ لأَنَّهُمْ سَمِعُوا وَصِيَّةَ أَبِيهِمْ. وَأَنَا قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُكَلِّمًا وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِي.
15 وَقَدْ أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ عَبِيدِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُرْسِلاً قَائِلاً: ارْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ، وَأَصْلِحُوا أَعْمَالَكُمْ، وَلاَ تَذْهَبُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِتَعْبُدُوهَا، فَتَسْكُنُوا فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ وَآبَاءَكُمْ. فَلَمْ تُمِيلُوا أُذُنَكُمْ، وَلاَ سَمِعْتُمْ لِي.

فالانجيل مدحهم لطاعة والدهم 
ملخص ما اريد ان اقول 
الخمر التي تقود للسكر وللادمان او للترنح او الخلاعة او اتلاف الجسد فهي مرفوضه ولها عقوبه واهمها عدم دخول الملكوت 
والخمر لها استخدامات مثل اسقام الجسد وامراض جلديه وتطهير المياه ولبرد البريه ورمز للفرح بكميات قليله جدا وكان الاحتياج اليها قديما كثير في الحياه اليومية ولكن الاحتياج اليها الان قل جدا 
واهم شئ الان هو ان الانسان هو الي يحكم علي جسده وربنا هو الي بيفحص القلوب.

-------------

المسيحية ترفض استخدام الخمر للوصول إلى النشوة الكاذبة أو السكر، وإن كانت لا تعترض على الاستخدام الطبى مثلاً، كما نصح بولس الرسول تلميذه قائلاً: “من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة.. استعمل خمراً قليلاً”… مما لا يمنع إمكانية دخول هذه المادة أو غيرها فى تصنيع الأدوية.
وما تراه المسيحية فى الخمر، منذ قديم الزمن، تراه أيضاً فى الإدمان. فكل ما يذهب بالعقل، ويتلف الجسد، ويدمر الأسرة والمجتمع، نوع من إفساد هيكل الله – أى الجسد الإنسانى – الذى صنعه القدير بيده القدوسة، ونوع من الانتحار البطئ أو السريع، وليس من حق الإنسان أن يتصرف فى حياته، فهى ملك خالص لله تعالى.
إن الذهاب بالعقل، وتغييب الذهن، ضد وصية سليمان الحكيم “مالك روحه، خير ممن يأخذ مدينة” (أم 32:16). ومهما تزايدت مشاكل الإنسان، فعليه أن يلجأ إلى الإيمان بالله القادر أن يصنع معه المعجزات، وإلى العقل البشرى – الوزنة التى أعطاها لنا الله – ليجاهد فى طريق حل هذه المشكلات بمعونته تعالى.
وهذه بعض الآيات التى تظهر رأى المسيحية فى المخدرات والمسكرات:
1- النهى عنها:
2- “النذير.. عن الخمر والمسكر يفترز، ولا يشرب خل الخمر، ولا خل المسكر، ولا يشرب من نقيع العنب” (عدد 6: 1،2).
3- “لا تشرب خمراً ولا مسكراً” (قض 4:13).
4- “لا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح” (أف 18:5).
5- “لا تكن بين شريبى الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم” (أمثال 20:23).
“لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت… فى الآخر تلسع كالحية، وتلدع كالأفعوان” (أمثال 23: 31،32).
3- آثارها المدمرة:
4- “لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب، لمن أزمهرار العينين؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر، الذين
5- يدخلون فى طلب الشراب الممزوج” (أمثال 23: 29،30).
6- “لا تكن بين شريبى الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم” (أمثال 20:23).
7- “… هؤلاء ضلوا بالخمر، وتاهوا بالمسكر” (أشعياء 7:28).
8- “الزنى والخمر والسلافة تخلب القلب” (هوشع 11:4).
“الخمر مستهزئة، والمسكر عجاج، ومن يترنح بهما ليس بحكيم” (أمثال 1:20).
3- تسبب غضب الله:
• “ويل للمبكرين صباحاً يبتغون المسكر. للمتأخرين فى العتمة تلهبهم الخمر” (أشعياء 11:5).
• “حقاً.. إن الخمر غادرة” (حبقوق 5:2).
• “إن كان أحد… زانياً أو طماعاً أو عابد وثن، أو شتاماً، أو سكيراً أو خطافاً.. أن لا تخالطوا ولا تواكلوا مثل هذا” (1كو 11:5).
• ويل لمن يسقى صاحبه… مسكراً” (حبقوق 15:2).
• “اصحوا أيها السكارى، وابكوا وولولوا يا جميع شاربى الخمر” (يؤئيل 5:2).
“ويل.. للشاربين من كؤوس الخمر” (عاموس 6:6).
4- تحرم متعاطيها من الملكوت:
“أعمال الجسد ظاهرة: زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة.. حسد، قتل، سكر.. الذين يفعلون مثل هذه، لا يرثون ملكوت الله” (غل 21:5).
“لا تضلوا… لا زناة، ولا عبدة أوثان، ولا سكيرون… يرثون ملكوت الله” (1كو 6: 9،10).
من هنا نعلم أن تعاطى المخدرات والمسكرات، لتغييب العقل أو الحصول على نشوة زائفة، هو نوع من قتل النفس، والقاتل مدان أمام الله، ومحروم من ملكوت السموات، ما لم يتب عن شر فعله، ويعود إلى حظيرة الحق والقداسة.

---------------------

البحث كاملا هنا - لينك مباشر



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222977


=


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2014)

​

الملايكة تبعا للعقيدة المسيحية 

كلمة "ملاك" تعني "رسول". 

وللملائكة أجساداً لطيفة من النار أو الهواء (دانيال 7،6:10؛ متى 3:28؛ مرقس 5:16؛
لوقا 4:24؛ أعمال الرسل 10:1؛ 7:12؛ سفر الرؤيا 1:10) 

والملائكة أكثر إقتداراً وقوة وسرعة ونشاطاً من الإنسان، وهم أقدر في معرفة الأشياء، وأسرع إلى الوصول إلى حقائق الأمور من الإنسان. 

خلقهم الله قبل خلقة الإنسان في اليوم الإول (حيث خلق الله النور والملائكة من نور). وقد سقط بعضهم بخطيئة التكبر وأصبحوا شياطين.

طغمات الملائكة
الملائكة في المسيحيه ثلاث طغمات:
الأولى: السارافيم – الكاروبيم – العروش
الثانية: القوات – السلاطين – السيادات
الثالثة: الرياسات – رؤساء الملائكة – الملائكة 

الملاك ميخائيل في المسيحيه هو الأول في رؤساء الملائكة السبعة : 

ميخائيل وغبريال ورافائيل ( ذكروا في الكتاب المقدس ) وسوريال وصداقيال وسراتيال وأنانيال ( أشار إليهم التقليد الكنسى في الكتب الطقسية ) .

طغمات سمائية
ينقسم السمائيون إلى طغمات: 
1- الملائكة
2- رؤساء الملائكة
3- الرئاسات 
4- السلاطين 
5- الربوبيات 
6- الكراسي 
7- القوات 
8- السيرافيم 
9- الشاروبيم. 
------------------------
+ملائكة جمع ملك او ملاك 
ملاك= بالعبرى واليونانى = رسول مرسل لابلاغ رسالة 

+خلقت الملائكة فى اليوم الاول (تكوين 1:2)استندا على طبيعتهم النورانية 
على انة ليس ما يمنع من ان يكونوا قد خلقوا قبل تكوين العالم كما يرى القديس غريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس

+طبيعة الملائكة :
1- للملائكة طبيعة عاقلة واعية عارفة ، يدرك الملاك جميع الاشياء ويحيط بدقائق الامور على حقيقتها دفعة واحدة اى بلا تدرج كما هو الحال فى الانسان 
الا ان معرفة الملائكة معرفة قاصرة ومرتهنة بحدود وظائفهم واعمالهم فى السماء
ولا يعرفون الا بقدر ما يطلعهم اللة من معرفة 
الا ان معرفتهم تفوق معرفة البشر نظرا لقربهم من اللة وطبيعتهم الروحية 

2- للملائكة طبيعة خالدة فلا يموتون 

+اعداد الملائكة لا تحصى لكثرتهم 

+الملائكة الاشرار :يبدوا ان الملائكة جميعا دخلوا امتحانا لا نعلم اين ومتى وكيف؟
لكن نتيجة الامتحان فصلوا لفريقين ملائكة ابرار وملائكة اشرار تحت قيادة سطانئيل 
والذى كان من رتبة الكاروبيم (جمع كروب )
وهى رتبة عالية خدمتها مخصصة للعرش الالهى مباشرة 

+لا توجد توبة للملائكة الاشرار اذ لطبيعة الملاك العاقلة الواعية العارفة وحرية الارادة وصحة التقدير العقلى فالملائكة لا تخطى فى الفهم 
فان مال احدهم الى طريق الشر فليس عن خطا فى التقدير او الادراك بل عن اصرار وقصد

فالملاك لا يندم عن خطا ارتكبة 
ولا يتحول عن الطريق الذى سلكة 
ولا يتذبذب بين الخير والشر 
اذ بارادة الملاك الكاملة بميل لاحد الطريقين 

+مصير الشيطان وكل اتباعة النار الابدية 

+الشيطان لة :
1- قوة مادية هائلةاذ لم يجردة اللة من قدراتة كرئيس ملائكة 
ولكن قوة الشيطان فى حدود ما يسمح بة اللة 

2- قوة الشيطان المعنوية هائلة متى سمح لة الانسان وانقاد لعروضة الشريرة 
3-هدف الشيطان اشاعة الفوضى واحلال الانقسام بين الناس
4- الشيطان لة صفات العناد والمثابرة والدهاء وعدم التخاذل والخجل والتراجع 
5- يمكنة التخفى والخداع واليقظة والسهر 

ولا يقهر الشيطان الا الاتضاع 
والتمسك بالملك المسيح ليحارب تلك الحروب عنا 
اذ محارباتنا ليست مع جسد انما مع اجناد الشر وقواتة الشريرة 
وللرب حرب مع عماليق من دور لدور 

المرجع:

الكتاب العميق القصير الرائع (السماء ) 
للانبا يؤانس اسقف الغربية المتنيح 
-----------------------------

هل يمكن أن تسقط الملائكة، وتقع في خطايا، مادامت لهم حرية وإرادة؟!
الإجابة: 
حقاً إن الملائكة مخلوقات عاقلة حرة. وقد اجتازوا فترة اختبار. وسقط منهم مَنْ سقط؛ ونعني "إبليس وكل ملائكته" (رؤيا 7:12)، الذين يسميهم الكتاب: "أجناد الشر الروحية" (أفسس 12:6). ويسمون أيضاً في كثير من المواضع بالأرواح النجسة أو الأرواح الشريرة.
أما الملائكة Angels الأبرار، الذين نجحوا في اختبارهم، فقد تكللوا بالبر، ولا يسقطون.
إنهم يعيشون في طاعة كاملة لله، ينفذون مشيئته كما هي، وبكل سرعة، وبدون نقاش. سواء في تقديم معونة للغير، كالملاك الذي سد أفواه الأسود وأنقذ دانيال (سفر دانيال 22:6). أو الملاك الذي أنقذ بطرس من السجن (أعمال الرسل 7:12). كذلك ينفذ الملائكة أوامر الله في العقوبة مثل ضرب الأبكار (خروج 12)، أو ضرب أورشليم (صموئيل الثاني 17،16:16). والملاك الذي ضرب جيش سنحاريب (سفر ملوك الثاني 35:19).
الملائكة إذن يطيعون الله، دون أن يناقشوا أوامره. لذلك قال عنهم المرتل في المزمور: "باركوا الرب يا ملائكته، المقتدرين قوة.. الفاعلين أمره، عند سماع صوت كلامه" (مزمور 20:103).
وعبارة "عند سماع صوت كلامه"، تعني السرعة الفائقة في التنفيذ بدون إبطاء.. ولعل هذا هو السبب الذي من جله نطلب في الصلاة الربية: "لتكن مشيئتك" وبأي مثال؟
"كما في السماء، كذلك على الأرض".
كما هي مُنَفَّذة من الملائكة في السماء، هكذا تكون منفذة على الأرض.. وما كنا نطلب هذا الطلب الذي علَّمنا الرب إياه، لو كان هناك احتمال أن تسقط الملائكة!!
لذلك نحن نسميهم الملائكة القديسين.. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
لكي نميزهم عن أجناد الشياطين الذين سقطوا..
وتعبير الملائكه القديسين استخدمه الرب نفسه (إنجيل متى 31:25).
ونسميهم أيضاً ملائكة الله. ونقول عن الأبرار في الحياة الأخرى أنهم يكونون "كملائكة الله في السماء" (متي 30:22). ويسميهم الرب ملائكته، يرسلهم ليجمعوا مختاريه في اليوم الأخير (انجيل متى 31:24). ويجمعوا الأشرار ليلقوهم في النار (متى 41،42:13).
ونسميهم ملائكة السماء، تمييزاً لهم عن الملائكة الأشرار الذين في الهاوية أو في الهواء.
إنهم في السماء يفرحون بخاطئ واحد يتوب (أنجيل لوقا 7:15). وقد سماهم الرب "ملائكة السموات" (متى 36:24). وقال القديس يوحنا الرائي: "ثم بعد هذا رأيت ملاكاً آخر نازلاً من السماء، له سلطان عظيم، واستنارت الأرض من بهائه" (سفر الرؤيا 1:18).. "ورأيت ملاكا نازلا من السماء، معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده، فقبض على التنين؛ الحية القديمة؛ الذي هو إبليس الشيطان، وقيده ألف سنة وطرحه في الهاوية. وأغلق عليه وختم عليه" (الرؤيا 1:20-3).

لو كان الملائكة يخطئون ما كنا نطلب شفاعتهم.
كما أن أرواح الأبرار الذين انتقلوا من الأرض إلى السماء، لا يخطئون وهم في السماء، مكان البر.. فكذلك الملائكة وهم في السماء، ونحن نطلب شفاعة هؤلاء وأولئك..
ولو كان الملائكة يمكن أن يخطئوا، لصاروا أدنى درجة من البشر الذين انتقلوا.
وفي هذه الحالة يتحولون إلى شياطين. ويكون الشيطان له دور حالياً في السموات، كما له دور في الغواية على الأرض (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. وهذا ما لا يستطيع أحد أن يقبله.. وهل الأبرار الذين انتقلوا وصعدوا إلى السماء، سوف يعثرون من سقوط الملائكة هنا؟! ويرون الشر قد دخل إلى السماء أيضاً؟!
إن الملائكة هم قمة مثالية الطهر عند الناس.
يشبهون بهم أعلى درجة من البشر القديسين، ويزينون بصورهمالكنائسوالهياكل. ويعبرون أمثولة للطهر والكمال. فإن كانوا في مثاليتهم، وفي عشرتهم مع الله، وقربهم منه، وتمتعهم به، يمكن أن يخطئوا!! فإن هذا يحطم كل معنويات الناس، وهو أمر مرفوض من الكل.. ومن الصعب تحطيم المثاليات الثابتة في عقول الناس..
كما أن احتمال سقوط الملائكة الآن، يوقِع البشر في اليأس. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
إن الكتاب لم يذكر أي شيء عن احتمال سقوط الملائكة، ولا أحد من القديسين ذكر شيئاً من هذا. وكما قلنا إنهم اجتازوا فترة الاختبار، وتكللوا بالبر الذي لن يُنزَع منهم.. 

الملائكة الاشرار :الشيطان واتباعة 

شَيطان

(1) ترجمة الكلمة العبرية شطن ومعناها "مقاوم" ويسمى في اليونانية "ديابولس Diabolos" ومعناها "مشتك". ويسمى أيضاً ابدّون وابولّيون أي مهلك وملاك الهاوية (رؤ 9: 11)، وبعلزبول (مت 12: 24)، وبليعال (2 كو 6: 15)، ورئيس هذا العالم (يو 12: 31)، ورئيس الشياطين (مت 9: 34) ورئيس سلطان الهواء، الروح الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية (اف 2: 2)، وإله هذا الدهر

وإبليس والقتال، وكذاب أبو الكذاب (يو 8: 44)، والمشتكى على الأخوة (رؤ 12: 10)، وخصمنا الأسد الزائر (1 بط 5: 8)، والتنين أي الحية القديمة (رؤ 12: 9). وهو كبير الأرواح الساقطة (رؤ 12: 9 ومت 4: 8-11 و 13: 38 و 39 و 25: 41 وقارن يه 6).
والشيطان كائن حقيقي. وهو اعلى شأناً من الإنسان. ورئيس رتبة من الأرواح النجسة (مت 12: 24). ويسجل لنا الكتاب المقدس طبيعته وصفاته وحالته وكيفية اشتغاله وأعماله ومقاصده.
أما طبيعة الشيطان فهي روحية. وهو ملاك سقط بسبب الكبرياء. ورغم ذلك فهو يمتاز بكل امتيازات هذه الرتبة من الكائنات سواء أكانت عقلية كالإدراك والذاكرة والتمييز أو حسيّة كالعواطف والشهوات أو إرادية كالاختيار (اف 6: 12). وهو خبيث. فإنه قائد العصاة على الله. يعمل ضد البر والقداسة، ومملوء بالكبرياء والمكر والقساوة. حالته تنطبق على صفاته. فلكونه عدو الله، هو مطرود من وجهه، ومحبوس مع رفاقه في موضع العذاب، حيث يعاقب على العواطف النجسة التي فيه، والأعمال الخبيثة الناتجة عنها (2 بط 2: 4 ويه 6).
غير أن طرده إلى عالم الظلمة لا يمنع اشتغاله في الأرض كإله هذا العالم، وعدو الإنسان اللدود (1 بط 5: 8 و 2 كو 2: 11). فكره مشتغل على الدوام بالمقصاد والأعمال التي مآلها قلب مقاصد الله وأعماله. وهو في ذلك كسائر ملائكته جسور مغامر. أما عمله بين الناس منذ البدء، فهو الغدر والمخاصمة والظلم والقساوة. وهو بشخصه أو بواسطة ملائكته يجرب الناس للخطيئة أو يصدهم عن القداسة ويشتكي عليهم بالخطيئة والضعف وعدم الثبات نحو بعضهم ونحو الله. ويعرّضهم للشقاوة الحالية والمستقبلة (أيوب 1 و 2 و مت 4: 1-11 ويو 8: 44 واع 26: 18 و 1 كو 7: 5 و 2 كو 2: 11 واف 6: 11 و 1تس 3: 5 ورؤ 12: 10). وعلى المؤمن أن يقاوم بشدة ولا يخضع له (اف 4: 27 ويع 4: 7). فعند بذر البذار الحية، أي كلمة الله، يسرقها الشيطان (لو 8: 12)، أو يزرع معها زواناً (مت 13: 38). وهو بهذا يريد أن يتسلط على الناس (اع 10: 38).
أما أعوانه في هذه التجارب فهم عصبة الأرواح الساقطة الذين شاركوه في العصيان الأول، ويعملون معه لمخالفة إرادة الله، وضرر أولاد الأبرياء (اف 6: 11 و 2تي 2: 26). ويظهر أن الشيطان بسماح من الله اكتسب بعض السلطان على عناصر العالم الهيولية، وهو يستخدمها لمقاصده الخبيثة. علماً بأنه ذكي، يعرف صفات الإنسان، وطباعه، وأمياله، ويستخدمها للإيقاع به في الخطيئة. ومن يتشرب بتلك صار وكيلاً للشيطان في التغرير بالأخرين وإسقاطهم في مهاوي الشر والرذيلة. فمن يصير لهم هذا المشرب وتلك الطباع يلقبون بأبناء الشيطان (يو 8: 44 و 1 يو 3: 8 و 10). بل إن المسيح دعا يهوذا الاسخريوطي شيطاناً (يو 6: 70). 
أما كيفية الإيقاع بالناس في الخطيئة وتجربتهم فهي مزدوجة: طريق الغش وطريق الاحتيال. فالشيطان يتقلد مظهر ملاك نور أحياناً (2 كو 11: 14) وتنّين أحياناً أخرى. وأحياناً و أحياناً يحتال على الناس بأن يقدم الصورة المقبولة لهم (تك 3: 1-13). ويخفي وراءها شراً مميتاً. ويمنع الناس عن فعل الخير (مر 4: 15) وذلك بأن يصدهم عن إتمام مقاصدهم (زك 3: 1و 2).
فإن الشيطان، منذ أن أخضع آدموحواء في جنة عدن، أخضع كل جنسنا تحت صولته الظالمة، لأنه خدع الجميع (اف 2: 1-3 ورؤ 12: 9). وقد جرّب الجميع للخطيئة حتى المسيح في البرية ولكن المسيح قهره وانتصر عليه (مت 4: 1 ويو 12: 13).
وقد أطلقت كلمة شياطين في الجمع على الأرواح الشريرة وهي رسل مرسلة من قبل الشيطان، وتحت أمره وسلطانه (مت 9: 34 و 12: 24). أما تلك الأرواح الشريرة، فقد كانت تدخل الناس والبهائم فتحدث فيهم أعراض الجنون والصراع.
وكان دخول الشياطين في الناس أمراً حقيقياً، ظهر على هيئة أمراض جسدية وعقلية والخرس (مت 9: 32) والعمي (مت 12: 22) والصرع (مر 9: 17-27) والجنون (مت 8: 28). وقد أخرج الرب هؤلاء الشياطين فعلاً. وقد ظهر أن اولئك الشياطين قد عرفوا يسوع يقيناً وخافوا الدينونة. وكانوا يتكلمون وينتقلون من إلى آخر وإلى البهائم. وقد وجدت الشياطين نفسها مرغمة على الاعتراف بالمسيح رباً وإلهاً. وفي ضوء هذا الشرح نفهم قصة المجنون الذي خرج من بين القبور (مر 5: 1-20). وقد صرح المسيح بأن هذه الأعراض أحياناً ما تكون من نتيجة عمل الشيطان (مت 12: 24-28 ولو 4: 35 و 10: 18). ولكن لا يجب أن ننسى أن المسيح جاء لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (1 يو 3: 8). أما نهاية الشيطان فإنه سيقبض عليه ويقيد بالسلسلة ويطرح في الهاوية ويختم عليه لكي لا يضل الأمم فيما بعد. وفي النهاية يطرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت ويعذب نهاراً وليلاً إلى الأبد الأبدين (رؤ 20: 1 و 2و 10). 

* انظر أيضاً: زُهرة بنت الصبح لوسيفر.

* من الترجمات: سطانائيل، أو سطانئيل. وهي من كلمة Satan. 

هل الملاك مخير ام مصير .

لو ان الملاك مصير فلماذا اخطأ سطانيئل فى وجود الله وهل من الممكن ان توجد مثل هذه الخطية مرة اخرى ولماذا عاقب الله سطانئيل وجنده وليس سطانئيل وحده ولماذا لم يتوب مثل الانسان الذى اخطأ فى حق الرب )

الملائكة مسيرة وليست مخيره ..
وليس معنى ان هنالك ملائكة سقطت ان الملائكة مخيره ..!!

فلم يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس الا عن سقوط الشيطان وملائكتة ولم يذكر لنا حالات لسقوط ملائكة بعدها ..!

والكتاب يقول عن الملائكة بانها معده خصيصا للخدمه ..
14 أَلَيْسَ جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحًا خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ! (العبرانين 1 : 14)
فالخطية غزت سابقا عالم الملائكة قبل ان تغزو عالم البشر ..

فانقسم الملائكة الى قسمين ..

القسم الاول :

الذين ثبتوا على أمانتهم لله ..

لذلك دُعوا «المختارين والمقدسين» 

كما ورد في (مت 25: 31) ..
«وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. 
وكما ورد في (1تي 5 : 21)
21 أُنَاشِدُكَ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ، أَنْ تَحْفَظَ هذَا بِدُونِ غَرَضٍ، وَلاَ تَعْمَلَ شَيْئًا بِمُحَابَاةٍ. 
فهم دعوا «مختارون» لأن الله اختارهم منذ الأزل وحفظهم من السقوط ...
و«مقدسون» لأنهم في آدابهم وسيرتهم يشابهون طبيعة الله ويطيعون إرادته. 

القسم الثاني :

الذين سقطوا ولم يثبتوا على أمانتهم لله ..

وطبعا الذي قاد هذا السقوط او الذي بدأ به هو رئيس ملائكة الكاروبيم ..

وقد كان قائد طغمة من الملائكة، والطغمة هي آلاف مؤلفة من الملائكة الذين هم تحت رياسته ويخضعون لأوامره ..

وكان عمله الوقوف أمام عرش الله وتسبيحه يوميا ..
ويقول عنه الكتاب المقدس أنه كان له جمال بارع وداخل جسمه آلات موسيقية يمدح بها الله ..

كما ورد عنه في سفر حزقيال النبي الاصحاح 28 ..

لنقرأ :
11 وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:
12 «يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، ارْفَعْ مَرْثَاةً عَلَى مَلِكِ صُورَ وَقُلْ لَهُ: هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: أَنْتَ خَاتِمُ الْكَمَالِ، مَلآنٌ حِكْمَةً وَكَامِلُ الْجَمَالِ.
13 كُنْتَ فِي عَدْنٍ جَنَّةِ اللهِ. كُلُّ حَجَرٍ كَرِيمٍ سِتَارَتُكَ، عَقِيقٌ أَحْمَرُ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَصْفَرُ وَعَقِيقٌ أَبْيَضُ وَزَبَرْجَدٌ وَجَزْعٌ وَيَشْبٌ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَزْرَقُ وَبَهْرَمَانُ وَزُمُرُّدٌ وَذَهَبٌ. أَنْشَأُوا فِيكَ صَنْعَةَ صِيغَةِ الفُصُوصِ وَتَرْصِيعِهَا يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ.
14 أَنْتَ الْكَرُوبُ الْمُنْبَسِطُ الْمُظَلِّلُ، وَأَقَمْتُكَ. عَلَى جَبَلِ اللهِ الْمُقَدَّسِ كُنْتَ. بَيْنَ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ تَمَشَّيْتَ.
15 أَنْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ.
16 بِكَثْرَةِ تِجَارَتِكَ مَلأُوا جَوْفَكَ ظُلْمًا فَأَخْطَأْتَ. فَأَطْرَحُكَ مِنْ جَبَلِ اللهِ وَأُبِيدُكَ أَيُّهَا الْكَرُوبُ الْمُظَلِّلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ.
17 قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَجْعَلُكَ أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ.
18 قَدْ نَجَّسْتَ مَقَادِسَكَ بِكَثْرَةِ آثَامِكَ بِظُلْمِ تِجَارَتِكَ، فَأُخْرِجُ نَارًا مِنْ وَسْطِكَ فَتَأْكُلُكَ، وَأُصَيِّرُكَ رَمَادًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ كُلِّ مَنْ يَرَاكَ.
ومن عظمة سلطانه تكبر على الله وبتكبره هذا وقع في الإثم الذي جعله يسقط من عرش النعمة إلى الأرض ويفقد مكانه بين الملائكة القديسين خدام الله ..

فقد كان ملاك ممسوح ليقود ملائكة تحت رئاسته في عبادة الله وتسبيحه ..
وكان حكيما وكامل الجمال ومظللا أي يرى عرش الله طوال الوقت وينفذ أوامره .. 
وكان كاملا في طرقه أي كان قديسا وصالحا لكن الله رأى منه الإثم ...

ولكن إعجابه بنفسه وتفكيره أن يكون مستقلا بذاته ولا سلطان لله علي ..
وبما أن تحت سلطانه ملائكة كثيرة أحب أن يتمرد على الله بهم ويصبح هو صاحب السلطة والسيادة فتعبده كل المخلوقات ..

فطردة الله وكل جنوده الذين تبعوه إلى الأرض ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ الشيطان يحارب ويدمر وينشر الشر وهو مُصرّ دوما على إعلان الحرب ضد مشيئة الله الصالحة...

ولم يورد لنا الكتاب المقدس عن سقوط اي من الملائكة بعدها ..

ولماذا عاقب الله سطانئيل وجنده 
فالله لم يعاقبه بعد فالله حكم بهلاكة فقط ..
اما عقابه سيحصل في اخر الايام كما ورد في سفر الرؤيا :
10 وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ.
لماذا لم يتوب مثل الانسان

الشيطان لن يتوب ولن يهتدي ولن يكف عن محاربه الله وملكوتة ..
حتى ان سفر الرؤيا يقول عن الشيطان انه بعد ان يحل من سجنة سيخرج ليضل الامم ..

لنقرأ :
ثُمَّ مَتَى تَمَّتِ الأَلْفُ السَّنَةِ يُحَلُّ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ سِجْنِهِ،
8 وَيَخْرُجُ لِيُضِلَّ الأُمَمَ الَّذِينَ فِي أَرْبَعِ زَوَايَا الأَرْض
فالشيطان سقط بسبب انه في قلبه اراد ان يرتفع ويصير مثل الله ..

سفر اشعياء والاصحاح 14 : وانت قلت فى قلبك اصعد الى السموات ارفع كرسيى فوق كواكبالله واجلس على جبل الاجتماع في أقاصي الشمال. اصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب. أصير مثل العلي."
وايضا ما ورد في حزقيال :
16 بِكَثْرَةِ تِجَارَتِكَ مَلأُوا جَوْفَكَ ظُلْمًا فَأَخْطَأْتَ. فَأَطْرَحُكَ مِنْ جَبَلِ اللهِ وَأُبِيدُكَ أَيُّهَا الْكَرُوبُ الْمُظَلِّلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ.
17 قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَجْعَلُكَ أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ.
18 قَدْ نَجَّسْتَ مَقَادِسَكَ بِكَثْرَةِ آثَامِكَ بِظُلْمِ تِجَارَتِكَ، فَأُخْرِجُ نَارًا مِنْ وَسْطِكَ فَتَأْكُلُكَ، وَأُصَيِّرُكَ رَمَادًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ كُلِّ مَنْ يَرَاكَ.

هل يتزاوج البشر والملائكة 

نحن لا نؤمن مطلقاً بهذا الأمر. وليس له أي سند عقيدي أو تاريخي.

فلا نعرف أحداً من البشر يرجع نسبه إلى الشياطين
.كما أن مثل هذا الكلام غير مقبول عقلياً. وعليه ردود ككثيرة من الناحية العقيدية، نذكر منها:

الشياطين أرواح، وليست لهم أجساد تتوالد كالبشر.

إنهم أرواح باعتبارهم ملائكة. وقد سماهم الكتاب أرواحاً (لو10: 17، 20). وقال عنهم إنهم "أرواح نجسة" (مت10: 1). وأنهم "أرواح شريرة" (لو7: 21، أع19: 12). فكيف للأرواح أن تتوالد؟! وكيف لهم ككائنات ليست لها أجساد أن تلد كائنات لها أجساد؟

وطبعاً الجنس والزواج لا يوجد بين هذه الأرواح.

فالشياطين ـ وإن كانوا فقدوا قداستهم ـ إلا إنه لا تزال لهم طبيعتهم الملائكية. ولذلك يقول سفر الرؤيا إنه حدثت حرب في السماء بين ميخائيل وملائكته والتنين (أي الشيطان) وملائكته "وحارب التنين وملائكته ... فطُرح التنين العظيم، الحية القديمة، المدعو إبليس والشيطان، الذي يضل العالم كله. طُرح إلى الأرض وطُرحت معه ملائكته" (رؤ12: 7 ـ 9). وماداموا ملائكة، أنظر ماذا قال المسيح عن الملائكة في حديثه عن القيامة. قال: 

"لأنهم في القيامة لا يُزوِّجون ولا يتزوجون، بل يكنون كملائكة الله في السماء" 
(متى22: 30).

إذن الملائكة لا يُزوِّجون ولا يتزوجون. والشياطين ملائكة تنطبق عليهم هذه الصفة. 

إنهم قد يُثيرون النواحي الجنسية بين البشر، ولكنهم هم أنفسهم ليست لهم هذه الخواص الجنسية. فقد يظهر الشيطان في شكل رجل أو في شكل امرأة. ولكن:

لا يوجد شيطان امرأة، ولا شيطان رجل ...

لا يوجد بين الشياطين ذكر وأنثى. ولا توجد لهم أجساد رجال، ولا أجساد نساء. وبالتالي لا توجد فيهم مواد الإخصاب، من حيوانات منوية أو بويضات. ولا يستطيعون أن يكونوا مصدراً لإيجاد إنسان، ولا حتى لإيجاد شياطين. 

فالشياطين سبب كثرتها هو كثرة عدد الساقطين من الملائكة، وليس هو توالد بين الشياطين.

فإن كانوا لا يتوالدون فيما بينهم، فبالأحرى مع البشر.

والتوالد يحتاج إلى توافق في النوع أو الفصيلة.

فلا يحدث مثلاً توالد بين سمك وطير، ولا بين طير وحيوان ولا بين حيوان وسمك ... ولا بين إنسان وطير ... لابد إذن من توافق في الجنس والنوع. وعلى نفس القياس لا يمكن أن يحدث توالد بين إنسان وشيطان، بالإضافة إلى أن الشيطان ليس له جسد.

إن التاريخ لم يقدم لنا مثالاً واحداً لهذا التوالد.

لا نعرف شخصاً واحداً قد ولد من أبوين، أحدهما إنسان والآخر شيطان، حتى يقدم لنا إجابة عن سؤال محير، وهو أي الطبيعتين تكون الغالبة في هذه العلاقة حتى يكون النسل إنساناً أو يكون شيطاناً، أو (شيطوإنسان) ..! وهل يكون مرئياً أم غير مرئي ...!

ولعل مصدر هذا السؤال كله، هو قصص العفاريت.

التي يحكونها للأطفال، والتي تزدحم بها مكتبات قصص الأطفال للأسف الشديد ... بالإضافة إلى القصص التي يتوارثها العامة وأهل الريف، ويتداولون حكاياتها، وربما تشكل جزءاً هاماً من الفلكلور الخالص بهم ...

بقلم :قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

البحث كاملا هنا : لينك مباشر 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107115

=


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2014)

​


"انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم؛ فتمثلوا بإيمانهم" (عب7:13)
المعلم إبراهيم الجوهري *
رجل عصامي نشأ في القرن الثامن عشر من أبوين متواضعين فقيرين تقيين، والده يسمى يوسف الجوهري كان يعمل في الحياكة بقليوب. تعلم في كتّاب بلده الكتابة والحساب وأتقنهما منذ حداثته، فكان يقوم بنسخ بعض الكتب الدينية ويقدمها للبابا يؤانس الثامن عشر (البابا 107). سرّ البابا من غيرته وتقواه وقربه إليه، وكان يقول له: "ليرفع الرب اسمك، ويبارك عملك، وليقم ذكراك إلى الأبد".

بدأ عمله ككاتب لدى أحد أمراء المماليك، توسط له البابا لدى المعلم رزق رئيس كتّاب علي بك الكبير، فأتخذه كاتبًا خاصًا له، واستمر في هذه الوظيفة إلى آخر أيام علي بك الكبير الذي ألحقه بخدمته، ولما تولى محمد بك أبو الذهب مشيخة البلد اعتزل المعلم رزق من رئاسة الديوان وحلّ المعلم إبراهيم محله، فبدأ نجمه يتألق في مصر، حتى صار رئيس كتاب القطر المصري في عهد إبراهيم بك، وهي تعادل رتبة رئاسة الوزارة حاليًا.... هذا المركز زاده وداعة واتضاعًا وسخاءً فاجتذب القلوب إليه.

تجاربه:

كان له ابن يدعى يوسف وابنة تسمى دميانة، مات الأول بعد ما أعد له منزلًا بكل إمكانياته ليزوجه.... فكانت نفس الوالدين مرة للغاية حتى سمّر الرجل الباب بمسامير وكسر السلم كي لا يدخل أحد البيت، لكن تحولت المرارة إلى حب شديد لمساعدة الأرامل والأيتام وتعزية كل حزين أو منكوب. وقد ظهر القديس أنبا أنطونيوس لزوجته كما له في نفس الليلة وعزاهما.

حدث انقلاب في هيئة الحكام، وحضر إلى مصر حسن باشا قبطان من قبل الباب العالي فقاتل إبراهيم بك شيخ البلد ومراد بك واضطرا إلى الهروب إلى أعالي الصعيد ومعهما إبراهيم الجوهري وبعض الأمراء وكتّابهم.... فنهب قبطان باشا قصور البكوات والأمراء والمشايخ واضطهد المسيحيين، وقام بسلب ممتلكات المعلم إبراهيم وعائلته وكل ما قد أوقفه على الكنائس والأديرة.

اضطرت زوجته إلى الاختفاء في بيت حسن أغا كتخدا علي بك، لكن البعض دلّ الباشا عليها، فاستحضرها وأقرت بكل ممتلكاتهما، كما استحضر أيضًا ابنتها دميانة التي طلبت من الباشا مهلة، جمعت فيها بعض الفقراء لتقول له: "أن أموال أبي في بطون هؤلاء وعلى أجسامهم".... ويبدو أن الباشا تأثر لذلك إلى حد ما فلم يبطش بها.

عاد إبراهيم بك ومراد بك ومعهما المعلم إبراهيم إلى القاهرة في 7 أغسطس 1791، وكان المعلم إبراهيم محبوبًا من السلطات جدًا ومن الشعب حتى دُعي "سلطان القبط" كما جاء في نقش قديم على حامل الأيقونات لأحد هياكل كنائس دير الأنبا بولا بالجبل الشرقي (في الأغلب هي كنيسة الشهيد أبو سيفين بدير أنبا بولا(1) - في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر)، وأيضًا في كتابه بقطمارس katameooc محفوظ بنفس الدير.

قال عنه الجبرتي المؤرخ الشهير: "إنه أدرك بمصر من العظمة ونفاذ الكلمة وعظيم الصيت والشهرة، مع طول المدة بمصر ما لم يسبق من أبناء جنسه، وكان هو المشار إليه في الكليات والجزئيات، وكان من دهاقين العالم ودهاتهم لا يغرب عن ذهنه شيء من دقائق الأمور، ويداري كل إنسان بما يليق به من المداراة، ويفعل بما يوجب من انجذاب القلوب والمحبة إليه، وعند دخول شهر رمضان كان يرسل إلى غالب أرباب المظاهر ومن دونهم الشموع والهدايا، وعمرت في أيامه الكنائس والأديرة، وأوقف عليها الأوقاف الجليلة، والأطيان، ورتب لها المرتبات العظيمة والأرزاق الدائرة والغلال". قال عنه الأنبا يوساب الشهير بابن الأبح أسقف جرجا وأخميم إنه كان محبًا لكل الطوائف، يسالم الكل، ويحب الجميع، ويقضي حاجات الكافة ولا يميز أحدًا عن الآخر في قضاء الحق. خلال علاقاته الطيبة مع السلاطين في مصر والأستانة كان يستصدر فرمانات خاصة ببناء الكنائس وإصلاحها. كما قدم الكثير من أمواله أوقافًا للكنائس والأديرة، واهتم بنسخ الكثير من الكتب الدينية على حسابه لتقديمها للكنائس.

وداعته:

قيل أن أخاه المعلم جرجس الجوهرى جاءه يومًا يشتكي له من بعض الشبان إنهم أهانوه في الطريق، سائلًا إياه أن يتصرف خلال سلطانه، فقال له أنه سيقطع ألسنتهم.... وفي اليوم التالي إذ كان أخوه يسير في نفس الطريق وجد الشبان يحبونه ويكرمونه جدًا. فلما سأل أخاه عما فعله معهم، أجاب أنه أرسل لهم عطايا وخيرات قطعت ألسنتهم عن الشر.

قيل عنه أيضًا إنه إذ كان يصلي في كنيسة السيدة العذراء بحارة زويلة، وكان متعجلًا أرسل إلى القمص إبراهيم عصفوري -من علماء عصره- يقول له: "المعلم يقول لك أن تسرع قليلًا وتبكر في الصلاة ليتمكن من اللحاق بالديوان". أجابه الكاهن: "المعلم في السماء واحد، والكنيسة لله لا لأحد. فإن لم يعجبه فليبن كنيسة أخرى". إذ سمع المعلم إبراهيم تقبل الإجابة بصدر رحب دون غضب أو ثورة، ولكنه حسب ذلك صوتًا من الله إذ بنى كنيسة باسم الشهيد أبي سيفين بالجهة البحرية لكنيسة السيدة العذراء.... (ستجد المزيد عن هؤلاء القديسين هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام السير والسنكسار والتاريخ). أما الكاهن فجاء يهنئه على بنائها، قائلًا: "حمدًا لله الذي جعل استياءك سببًا في بناء كنيسة أخرى فزادت ميراثك وحسناتك".

حبه لخدمة الآخرين:

عاد المعلم إبراهيم بعد قداس عيد القيامة المجيد ليجد أنوار بيته مطفأة كلها، وإذ سأل زوجته عن السبب أجابته: "كيف نستطيع أن نبتهج بالنور، ونعّيد عيد النور المنبثق من القبر الفارغ وقد حضرت عندي في المساء زوجة قبطي سجين هي وأولادها في حاجة إلى الكسوة والطعام؟! وقد ساعدني الله، فذهبت إلى زوجة المعلم فانوس الذي نجح في استصدار الأمر بإطلاق سراحه". فذهب المعلم إبراهيم وأحضر الرجل وزوجته وأولاده إلى بيته لكي يضيء الأنوار ويبتهج الكل بالعيد أما ما هو أعجب فإن هذا السجين الذي أكرمه المعلم في بيته إذ قدم له عملًا، قال للمعلم بأن هناك صديق له هو أولى منه بهذه الوظيفة وأكثر منه احتياجًا، ففرح المعلم إبراهيم باتساع قلب هذا الرجل ومحبته، وقدم عملًا لصديقه.

محبة غالبة للموت:

انتقل المعلم إبراهيم في 25 بشنس سنة 1511 الموافق 31 مايو 1795، فحزن عليه أمير البلاد إبراهيم بك الذي كان يعزه جدًا، وقد سار في جنازته، ورثاه البابا يؤانس.

لم تنته حياته بموته فقد قيل أن رجلًا فقيرًا اعتاد أن يأتيه (ربما من بلد أخرى) بطريقة دورية يطلب معونة، وإذ جاء كعادته وبلغ داره عرف إنه تنيح فحزن جدًا. سأل عن مقبرته، وانطلق إليها يبكي ذاك السخي بمرارة، حتى نام من شدة الحزن، وظهر له المعلم إبراهيم يقول له: "لا تبكِ، أنا لي في ذمة (فلان الزيات ببولاق) عشر بنادقة، فسلّم عليه مني وأطلبها منه فيعطيها لك". إذ استيقظ الرجل خجل أن يذهب إلى المدين. بالليل ظهر له المعلم مرة أخرى في حلم وسأله أن ينفذ ذات الأمر.... لكنه أيضًا تردد في الأمر. وفي المرة الثالثة قال له: "لا تقلق، اذهب كما قلت لك، وسأخبره بأمرك". فقام الفقير وذهب إلى الرجل دون أن ينطق بكلمة. تفرس فيه الرجل وطلب منه أن يروي له ما حدث معه. وإذ روى له ذلك، قال: "بالحق نطقت، لأن المعلم إبراهيم تراءى لي أنا أيضًا، وأبلغني بالرسالة التي أمرك بها. فإليك ما في ذمتي، وهوذا مثلها أيضًا مني".

محبة بلا تغصُّب:

يروي لنا توفيق إسكارس في كتابه: "نوابغ الأقباط ومشاهيرهم في القرن التاسع عشر" أن أسرة سريانية أرثوذكسية من حلب لا تزال تقيم قداسات إلهية باسم هذا الراحل، ذلك أن عائلهم وجد ضيقًا شديدًا ونُهبت أمواله في حلب فجاء إلى مصر واهتم به المعلم إبراهيم وسنده في عمل التجارة فأنجح الرب طريقه واقتنى ثروة ضخمة ورجع إلى عائلته يروي لهم ما فعله هذا القبطي به، فرأوا أن يقيموا قداسات باسمه اعترافًا بفضله.
من مآثر هذا الرجل:
تروى عن هذا الرجل مآثر كثيرة، فحدث أن أخاه المعلم جرجس الجوهري كان يركب حصانه ويسير في أحد الشوارع، فأهانه أحد الشيوخ، وشتت الإهانة على نفسه، فشكى لأخيه المعلم إبراهيم بما حدث له وطلب منه أن يعاقب ذلك الرجل فوعده بذلك، ولما استدل المعلم إبراهيم على منزل هذا الرجل أرسل إليه كمية كبيرة من الهدايا والأطعمة المختلفة دون علم أخيه، وأفهم الخادم أن يعلم هذا الشيخ أن هذه الهدايا من المعلم إبراهيم شقيق المعلم جرجس الجوهري، فلما مر المعلم جرجس مرة أخرى على هذا الرجل، انتفض واقفا إجلالًا واحترامًا له، وأبدى الترحيب كله، فتعجب جرجس من هذا وسأل أخاه، فأهمه ما فعل وقال "إن جاع عدوك فأطعمه وان عطش فاسقه، فانك بذلك تجمع حجر نار على رأسه" (رو 12: 20).

وذات مرة جاءت ليلة عيد وإذا بزوجة أحد مشاهير المعلمين هو المعلم فانوس الكبير أتتها امرأة وشكت سوء حالها، إذ كان زوجها في السجن وأولاده يبكون لعدم وجوده معهم في هذا اليوم الكبير، وقد يحكم عليه بالإعدام، فأرسلت زوجة المعلم فانوس كل ما تحتاج العائلات في الأعياد إلى بيت هذا الرجل المسجون بل أرسلت مَنْ أعلم زوجته بأن تستعد بكل هذه اللوازم لأن زوجها سيكون في بيته الليلة.

ولما جاء المعلم فانوس إلى بيته ليلًا عيد خروجه من الكنيسة لم يجده مضيئًا كالعادة فإنه دُهِشَ لذلك، بل وجد زوجته حزينة، ولما عرف ما وصلها من أبناء المعلم المسجون وقالت له زوجته أيليق أن نفرح نحن وتلك الأسرة باكية وعائلها مطروح في السجن، فإن كنت تريد أن تسعد بالعيد فلتسع لإطلاق سراحه، فأجاب حي هو اسم الرب ليكن لك ما تريد، وذهب مسرعًا إلى المسئولين، وتمكن من استصدار عفو عن الرجل الذي عاد إلى بيته لتعود معه البهجة إلى بيته وبيت المعلم فانوس كذلك ولما كان هذا الأمر قد استغرق منه طوال الليل، فقد استغرق في نومه ولم يستيقظ كعادته يوم العيد ليقدم التهنئة إلى البطريرك مع المعلم إبراهيم الجوهري، فلما ذهب إليه وعلم منه السبب، حزن جدًا كيف لا يشاركه هذا العمل الجميل وينفرد هو بالأجر وحده ولما حكما البطريرك في الأمر قال البطريرك للعلم إبراهيم: لا تحزن إن كان فانوس قد أطلق سراحه فعليك أنت أن توُجِد له عملًا.

وبشكل عام كان إبراهيم الجوهري مثالًا للمحبة والعطاء والإحسان، أرسله الله ليكون علامة في المجتمع المسيحي، كما كان مثالًا للاحتمال خصوصًا في وفاة وحيده ليلة زفافه.

ومات المعلم إبراهيم الجوهري سنه 1209 هـ. فكان لموته رنة أسى وحزن كبيرين ورثاه كل من عرفوه من إكليروس وعلمانيين.

http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_28.html

=


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2014)

​

لا نقاش عقائدى ببروفيلى او بموضوعاتى المسيحية بمنتدى الكنيسة 
عقيدتى المسيحية اقدمها للمسيحيين ومن يريد ان يسمع فليسمع
===============
اسئله شائكه جدا asmicheal
هل المسيحيون كفرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكُفر هو ضد الإيمان لأنه كفر بالله . والكفر atheism هو أيضاً ضد الشكر (جحود النعمة). فالكافر هو مَنْ ينكر وجود الله؛ أي ينكر أن يكون الله أصلاً للوجود وخالِقاً للعالم.
ونحن المسيحيين نؤمن بأن الله خالِقنا "يا رب أنت جابِلنا وكلنا عمل يديك" (إشعياء 8:64). وأنه خالق السماء والأرض (مزمور 25:102). وأن كل ما نتمتع به من خيرات أرضية هي من عند الكُفر هو ضد الإيمان لأنه كفر بالله. والكفر atheism هو أيضاً ضد الشكر (جحود النعمة). فالكافر هو مَنْ ينكر وجود الله؛ أي ينكر أن يكون الله أصلاً للوجود وخالِقاً للعالم.
ونحن المسيحيين نؤمن بأن الله خالِقنا "يا رب أنت جابِلنا وكلنا عمل يديك" (إشعياء 8:64). وأنه خالق السماء والأرض (مزمور 25:102). وأن كل ما نتمتع به من خيرات أرضية هي من عنده (إنجيل متى 11:7) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)...
وإن كنت تدعوني كافراً لأني مختلف عنك في دينك، فهل تقبل أن أدعوك أنت كافراً لأنك مختلف عن ديني؟! وإن كان لا، فلماذا تُكَفِّرني؟! وهل من الحكمة أن يتبادَل الناس إتهام بعضهم البعض بالكفر بسبب إختلافهم في عقائدهم؟ إن التعبير العاقل أننا مختلفان في الدين ولسنا كافرين.. كلانا مؤمن بإله واحد خالق السماء والأرض.. وليت كل واحد منّا يحترم ديانة وعقيدة الآخر، ونبعد عن الحقد والضغينة التي تهدم المجتمع لا تبنيه. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
وأريد أن أسألك سؤالاً: هل يصح للمسلم التزوج بكافرة؟ الإجابة هي لا حسب النص الصريح المكتوب في القرآن "ولا تنكحوهن حتى يؤمن"! إذاً، فنحن غير كفرة، بدليل السماح للمسلم التزوج بمسيحية. بل بالأكثر، فقد تزوج النبي محمد رسول الإسلام من ماريا القبطية!
ه (إنجيل متى 11:7) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)...

http://st-takla.org/Holy-Bible_.html

=


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2014)

​



لا نقاش عقائدى ببروفيلى او بموضوعاتى المسيحية بمنتدى الكنيسة 
عقيدتى المسيحية اقدمها للمسيحيين ومن يريد ان يسمع فليسمع
===============
اسئله شائكه جدا asmicheal
اقولها بكل ثقة اشهد الا الة الا الله الواحد الوحيد .. 
وحين ارشم الصليب ( وسيلة اعدام السيد المسيح ورمز المسيحية كلها ) لا اعبد الصليب ولا امجد الخشب .. انما وسيلة الاعدام هى اهانة لاى مجرم ورمز لاجرامة انما لو كان المصلوب بلا خطية .. يجول يصنع خيرا طوال حياته على الارض يشفى مرضى ..يقيم موتى .. معجزات عديدة لاتكفيها الكتب كلها خير بلا اى شر فالصليب هنا رمز قمة الحب الذى قدمت على الصليب .. المهم عند رشم الصليب نقول : بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين .. ولا اعرف لما يتناسى الكل الة واحد امين ويصم البعض بشوشة منقوصة وقطع مبتور اننا نعبد الاب + الابن + الروح القدس ...
أنا لست مشركاً بالله لأننا نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بإله واحد لا شريك له. ونعبد إلهاً واحداً.
# أما عن عقيدة الثالوث في المسيحية، فهي كالآتي:
نحن لا ننفرد وحدنا بعقيدة الثالوث Holy Trinity، لأنها كانت موجودة في اليهودية، ولها شواهد كثيرة في العقد القديم ولكن بأسلوب مستتر وأحياناً مباشر، ولكنه كان مكشوفاً فقط للأنبياء ومحجوباً عن عامة الشعب لعدم قدرتهم على إستيعاب حقيقة جوهر الله. وتوقع سوء فهمهم له في مرحلة طفولة معرفتهم به وبداية إعلان ذاته لهم، وحرصاً منه على عدم وقوعهم في الإعتقاد بتعدد الآلهة، الأمر الذي تسربت معرفته لآبائنا قدماء المصريين، فوقعوا في عقيدة الثالوث الوثني.
بل إن مجتمعنا الإسلامي أيضاً يشاركنا في القرآن هذه العقيدة بإعترافه بوجود جواهر الثالوث، ولكنه يعترف بها كحقيقة وليس كعقيدة. فهو يؤمن ويصرح بالله، وبكلمته، وبروح قدسه. وهذا هو إيماننا بالله الآب الذي يمثل ذات الله لأنه أصل الوجود وعلة كل شيء فيه، وكلمته الذي نطلق عليه الابن لأنه قدرته المولود منه والذي به صنع الوجود وبدونه لا يعمل شيئاً، وروح قدسه الذي هو روح الحياة فيه والذي به يعطي الحياة لكل موجود. وبالإجمال إله واحد؛ موجود بذاته، وحي بروحه، ناطق بكلمته.
واضح إذاً في هذه العقيدة أنها إيمان بإله واحد له ذات واحدة. وهذه الذات تتمتع بالنطق والحياة. وبدون النطق يكون إلهاً أعجمياً مجرداً من العقل والنطق، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون خالقاً للوجود ولا يصح أن يكون إلهاً. وبدون الروح وهو تيار الحياة فيه يكون إلهاً ميتاً ومن ثَمَّ لا يكون إلهاً!
إذاً الله إله واحد ثالوث. واحد في ذاته، ثالوث في خصائص كيانه؛ الوجود والنطق والحياة. الوجود بالذات والنطق بالكلمة والحياة بالروح. والذات هي ذات الله والكلمة هو كلمة الله والروح القدس ينبثق من ذاته القدسية لذلك يسمى روح القدس. وهي جواهر أساسية بدونها لا يتقوم كيان الذات الإلهية.
هل بعد هذا الإيضاح تجد أننا إستحضرنا إلهاً آخر وجعلنا بجوار الله حتى تتهمنا بالشرك؟! وهل بعد إعتراف مجتمعنا بالله الواحد وثالوثه المتمثل في ذات الله وكلمة الله وروح قدسه تصمم على إتهامنا بالشرك؟ إنه أمر عجيب حقاً!! 
بل والأعجب من هذا أننا نحن ومجتمعنا –مع رجاء عدم الإستغراب- نعيش حياتنا بهذا الإيمان عينه. فإيماننا بالله الواحد الثالوث هو الذي نستخدمه في حياتنا بتسميته بإسمه المبارك في كل لحظة بقولنا بإسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد. وهي مرادف البسملة التي يستخدمها مجتمعنا في كل تصرف وفي بداية كل عمل بترديده بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الإله الواحد. وهو نفس ثالوثنا المسيحي. الله الواحد هو الآب ذاته الله، والرحمن بصيغة المرة على وزن فعلان وتشير إلى الإبن الوحيد الجنس، والذي صنع رحمة للعالم مرة واحدة بفدائه له من حكم الموت الأبدي. والرحيم بصيغة الكثرة على وزن فعيل ويشير إلى الروح القدس روح الكثرة والنمو والخصب لأنه روح الحياة، والذي بفاعليته إمتد عمل رحمة الله في فدائه. وإن لم يكن الأمر كذلك، فما هي الحكمة من أن تكون هذه البسملة بسملة ثالوثة لله؟! وفي نفس الوقت هو إله واحد وليس ثلاثة آلهة، ولم تكن بسملة رباعية أو سداسية؟ ولو لم يكن الرحمن خاصية جوهرية في الله، والرحيم خاصية أخرى جوهرية في الله فإنه ما كان هناك مبرر إطلاقاً لتكرار لفظ مشتق من الرحمة مرتين بدون حكمة إلهية تخص علاقة الله بالمؤمنين به؟
هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

asmicheal

=


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2014)

​





استحاله تحريف الانجيل
إن لدينا عشرات الأدلة على صحة كتابنا المقدس وعدم تحريفه. ولكن نكتفي بالقليل منها:
الدليل الأول: الذين قاموا بكتابة الكتاب المقدس أكثر من ثلاثين نبياً وحوراياً، وكلهم مجمعون على حقائق الإيمان المسيحي. ومن أولوياتها حاجة العالم إلى الخلاص، و ألوهية السيد المسيح، وجوهر الله الواحد الثالوث، وحقيقة صلب المسيح وقيامته. وذلك بالرغم من تنوّع ثقافاتهم وإختلاف عصورهم وطول مدة الزمن الذي كتبوا فيه وهو أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة سنة بدءاً من موسى النبي كاتب التوراة إلى القديس يوحنا الرسول كاتب سفر الرؤيا.

ولو أن الكتاب المقدس كتبه شخص واحد لأمكن الشك فيه حسب القاعدة "شاهد واحد لا يشهد" (عدد 30:35). لذلك فإن تعدد كَتَبة الكتاب المقدس هو تعدد للشهود ومن ثم إعلان لصحته.

الدليل الثاني: إن رسالة الله إلى العالم في كتابه المقدس كانت على أيدي الأنبياء والرسل. وكان لابد أن يُظهِر الله قوته فيهم لكي يقبل العالم رسالتهم ويتحقق أنهم من الله. وقوة الله لا تظهر في الكلام مثلما تظهر في العمل.. والكتاب المقدس ليس مملوءاً بالنبوات ولكنه مصبوغ بها. فما كانت وظيفة العهد القديم سوى التمهيد بالنبوات للعهد الجديد. وما العهد الجديد سوى تحقيق كامل لجميع نبوءات العهد القديم.. ولو خلا الكتاب من النبوات لإنتفت النبوة من كاتبيه! إذاً إمتلاءه بالمعجزات والنبوات يشير إلى سماويته وأنه من الله، ومن ثم يؤكد صدقه وصحته.

الدليل الثالث: لا يوجد اختلاف بين جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس المنتشرة في العالم، بل هي كتاب واحد. كذلك النسخ الموجودة من القرون الأولى للمسيحية لا تختلف عن النسخ الموجودة لدينا الآن بعد مرور أكثر من ألفيّ عام. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس الموجود معنا يضم العهد القديم الذي يحوي الديانة اليهودية. وهو نفسه صورة طبق الأصل من النسخة الموجودة مع اليهود الذين سبقت ديانتهم الديانة المسيحية بآلاف السنين. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس متوافق مع تفاسير آباء القرون الأولى بالمسيحية، فمن أين حدث تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟! ومتى حدث؟ وكيف حدث؟ وإن كان قد حدث، فأين الكتاب المقدس الذي لم يُحَرَّف، وهل لم تبق منه نسخة واحدة تشهد بقول القائلين بالتحريف! وإن لم توجد النسخة غير المُحَرَّفة فكلام هؤلاء يحتاج إلى دليل على صدق قولهم. وإن عجزوا إن إتيان الدليل تصبح تهمة التحريف باطلة، وخرافة لا دليل عليها. ثم ما هو قول هؤلاء إزاء ما يعثر عليه الباحثون والمنقبون يوماً بعد آخر من نسخ مخطوطة لأسفار الكتاب المقدس في الحفريات التي تقوم بها بعثات الكشف عن الآثار. وتحقيقها يثبت أنها من القرون الأولى للمسيحية ومطابقة لما بين أيدينا اليوم مما يشير إلى أن الكتاب المقدس هو هو بعينه لم يتغير ولم يُحَرَّف. مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

الدليل الرابع: إن اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام يعترفون بأن الكتاب المقدس هو من عند الله. فإن إدعى أحد أنه محرف فإنه يتهم الله بعجزه عن حفظ كتابه الذي أوحى به إذ تركه في أيدي بشر لكي يعبثوا به ويغيروا حقائقه. وإن صحّ هذا الإتهام فإنه يؤكد عجز الله -حاشا- عن حفظه أي كتاب آخر يوحي به للناس. ومن ثم يصير العالم كله "ضلال في ضلال". وصاحب هذا الإتهام بصبح من أول المُضَلَّلين. وإن كان حاشا لله أن يضلل العالم فكتابه المقدس سليم تماماً من كل تحريف.

الدليل الخامس: إن كتابنا المقدس يحمل سلامته في ذاته. وذلك من صدق أقواله وتحقق مواعيده وعظمة تأثيره في تغيير النفس البشرية والسمو بها في مدارج الروح وإنارتها بالحكمة الإلهية وإشباعها بالمعارف الربانية والأسرار السمائية وإسعادها بتذوق الثمار الحلوة للسلوك بوصاياه والخضوع لأحكامه. وهذا دليل عملي حي، نحيا به بل هو يحيا فينا لأنه يجعلنا على قمة العالم في الحكمة والفضيلة والروحانية.. 

-------------------------------
شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة، وشهادة العلم، والتاريخ والنبوات.

1. شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة:

يقول روبرتس في كتابه عن نقد العهد الجديد (عن كتاب ثقتي في الكتاب المقدس):" إنه يوجد نحو عشرة آلاف مخطوطة للفولجاتا اليونانية، وعلى الأقل ألف مخطوطة من الترجمات القديمة ونحو 5300 مخطوطة يونانية للعهد القديم بكامله، كما يوجد لدينا 24 ألف مخطوطة لأجزاء من العهد الجديد، كما أننا نقدر أن نجمع أجزاء كثيرة من العهد الجديد من اقتباسات الكتاب المسيحيين الأولين"

ويعود الكثير من هذه المخطوطات للعهد الجديد إلى القرون الأولى للمسيحية - ويمكن أن نفرد لدراسة المخطوطات دراسة مستقلة - وجميعها تؤكد على صدق الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا.

2. صحيح علميا: 

تحدث الكتاب المقدس عن بعض الحقائق العلمية والتي لم يستطع العلم اكتشافها إلا بعد قرون طويلة مثل:

الأرض كروية إشعياء 40: 22

دورة الماء في الطبيعة أيوب 36: 27، 28 ، جامعة 1: 6، 7 و 11: 3، عاموس 9: 6

الأرض مثبتة في مكانها بقوة غير مرئية (قوة الجاذبية الأرضية) أيوب 26: 7

الدم البشري واحد بين كافة الأمم والشعوب أعمال 17: 26

ضرورة عزل المرضى بأمراض معدية لاويين 13: 46

ضرورة التخلص من فضلات الإنسان التثنية 23: 12، 13

كيف تفسر أن الكتاب المقدس تحدث عن حقائق علمية قبل أن يكتشفها العلماء بمئات السنين؟ 

هل تستطيع أن تجد أي آيات كتابية تتعارض مع العلم الحديث؟ (لقد حاول أعداء الكتاب أن يجدوا ما يناقض العلم في الكتاب وقالوا كيف يقول الكتاب أن الأرض كروية بينما هي في حقيقة الأمر – حسب الاعتقاد القديم – مسطحة وممدودة، ومضت الأيام وصعد الإنسان إلى الفضاء وقام بتصوير الأرض فوجدها كما قال الكتاب نماماً، ومرة أخرى قالوا كيف تثبت الأرض على لا شئ فهي مثبتة على قرني ثور ضخم أو مثبتة عن طريق الجبال – حسب الاعتقاد القديم – ومضت القرون وتم اكتشاف قانون الجاذبية ورأينا بعيوننا ما قاله الكتاب أن الأرض معلقة في السماء على لا شئ بواسطة قوانين الجاذبية. ونستطيع أن نذكر الكثير من الأمثلة المشابهة).. وقمنا بعمل قسم كبير حول الإعجاز العلمي للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت.

3. صحيح تاريخياً: 

هل أكد علم الحفريات على صحة أحداث الكتاب المقدس؟ نعم فقد أثبتت الحفريات صدق الكتاب الكامل، وقد وجد علماء الحفريات الكثير من حفريات بعض الشعوب القديمة مثل الحثيين والتي لم تكن معروفة قبلاً إلا من خلال الكتاب المقدس، ووجدوا فلك نوح بنفس أبعاده فوق جبل أراراط، ووجدوا لوح موآب وقصته الشهيرة، والكثير غيرها وقد قال في هذا عالم الاثار نلسون جلويك (ونقله روبرتس في كتابه): "لم يحدث اكتشاف اثري واحد ناقض ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس. إن التاريخ الكتابي صحيح تماماً بدرجة مذهلة، كما تشهد بذلك الحفريات والآثار".

كما أننا نجد أن جميع الشخصيات، والأماكن، والشعوب، والأسماء، والأحداث التاريخية التي ذكرها الكتاب هي صحيحة تماماً ومثبته تاريخياً، وقد تحدثت الشعوب القديمة عن الكثير من حوادث الكتاب المقدس مثل الخليقة والطوفان وبرج بابل، فعلى أي شئ يؤكد هذا؟

ومن المستحيل أن يدعي شخصاً تحريف الإنجيل ويقدم دليلاً على ذلك فلا يستطيع أي مدعي أن يجيب على هذه الأسئلة: متى حرف الإنجيل؟ من حرف الإنجيل؟ أين حرف الإنجيل؟ لماذا حرف الإنجيل؟ لو حرفت كلمة الله، لماذا لم يمنع الله هذا التحريف؟

فالسؤال الأول مستحيل الإجابة إليه لأنه توجد لدينا مخطوطات قديمة جداً للكتاب المقدس والآلاف من اقتباسات الآباء منه كما تشهد الكتابات القديمة له. والسؤال الثاني مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لا توجد مصلحة لأحد في هذا التحريف، ولو حرفه اليهود لكانوا قد استبعدوا الآيات التي تسئ إليهم وتذكر أعمالهم الشريرة في حق الله و الأنبياء ولحذفوا أخطاء الأنبياء. ولو حرفه المسيحيون لحذفوا الإهانات التي وجهت للسيد المسيح، ولاستغل اليهود هذه الفرصة وشهدوا عليهم لأنهم كانوا موجودين في هذه الفترة. والسؤال الثالث مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لم تمض سوى سنوات قليلة من البشارة بالإنجيل وكان الإنجيل قد انتشر في أغلب مناطق العالم القديم ومن المستحيل أن تجمع كل هذه المخطوطات من أنحاء العالم لتحريفها. ومن المستحيل الإجابة على السؤال الرابع لأنه لا يوجد سبب واحد يدعو المسيحيين أو اليهود لتحريف الكتاب المقدس الذي سفكوا دمائهم من أجل الحفاظ على الإيمان الموجود به.

وتأتي الحقيقة الأخيرة أن كلمة الله لا تحرف لأن الله هو الذي يحفظها عبر الزمان وحاشا لله العظيم القدرة أن يترك كلمته للتحريف. فكل شخص يدعي تحريف الكتاب المقدس إنما يفتري في المقام الأول على الله له كل المجد والقدرة والعزة.

لقد دافع الفخر الرازي (543-606ه)، أحد مشاهير أئمة الإسلام عن صحة الكتاب المقدس وسلامة نصّه، فقال 327: "كيف يمكن التحريف في الكتاب الذي بلغت آحاد حروفه وكلماته مبلغ التواتر المشهورة في الشرق والغرب؟ وكيف يمكن إدخال التحريف في التوراة مع شهرتها العظيمة بين الناس..؟ إن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى تغيير اللفظ، فكل عاقل يرى أن تغيير الكتاب المقدس كان متعذّراً لأنه كان متداولاً بين أناس كثيرين مختلفي الملل والنحل. فكان في أيدي اليهود الذين كانوا متشتتين في أنحاء الدنيا، بل كان منتشرا بين المسيحيين في أقاصي الأرض..".

عزيزي، وقد تأكدت الآن من استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس، وتعرفت على قوته وسلطانه فهل تبدأ في قراءته ودراسته بانتظام؟

St-Takla.org Divider

# مقال آخر:

أولاً: شهادة تفرد الكتاب المقدس:

1- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته: فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله القدوس. 

2- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملاءمته لكل جيل وعصر: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى لم يصبه القدم، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) بل هو جديد دائما وصالح لكل زمان ولكل عصر.

3- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد: فهو مناسب لكل فئات الناس ولكل القامات الروحية.

4- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى شموله وكماله: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى كتب فى جميع الموضوعات، فهو بحق مكتبة الهية شاملة تحوى التاريخ والأدب والشعر والقانون والفلسفة والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق، إلى جانب القضية الأساسية وهى خلاص الإنسان.

5- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى انتشاره وتوزيعه: إذ يفوق توزيعه أى كتاب آخر بعشرات المرات فقد تم توزيع الكتاب المقدس فى عام 1998م 20.751.515 نسخة كاملة فى 2212 لغة ولهجة.

6- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى صموده وبقائه: لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقى الكتاب المقدس من إضطهادات وحروب ولكنه بقى صامداً شامخاً على مر العصور.

7- الكتاب المقدس فى قوته وتأثيره: فهو يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد فى أى كتاب آخر... إن الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مخلص.

ثانياً: شهادة المراجع الأصلية (راجع سؤال: كيف وصل الينا الكتاب المقدس؟ في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت) 

هذه النسخ الأصلية والترجمات الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس، والتى بدأت منذ زمن مبكر جداً قد عملت على سرعة انتشار الكتاب المقدس بين شعوب العالم. ويوجد لدينا الآن أكثر من عشرة آلاف مخطوطة لهذه الترجمات القديمة وهى تتفق جميعها مع الكتاب المقدس الذى بين أيدينا.

ثالثاً: شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين والكتب الكنسية

1- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين:

اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك فى عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الإقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد للآتى:

· أنها قديمة جداً إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى.

· أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية.

· أنها مقتبسة فى بلاد عديدة سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب.

· أنها كثيرة جداً إذ يبلغ عدد الإقتباسات التى اقتبسها الآباء قبل مجمع نيقية حوالى 32000 إقتباساً، فإذا أضفنا إليهم إقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية وحتى 440م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف إقتباساً ولأمكن منها إستعادة العهد الجديد أكثر من مرة فى أكثر من لغة.

2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية:

عرفت الكنائس والقراءات الكنسية منذ بداية المسيحية والقراءات الكنسية عادة محافظة تعتمد على أقدم المخطوطات... والكتب الكنسية وجدت مطابقة تماما للنصوص الكتابية التى بين أيدينا فلا يوجد بها ما يغاير أو يضاد أى نص عندنا.

رابعاً: شهادة العلم الحديث

عزيزى زائر موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت: نريد أولاً أن نضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية:

· الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على حقائق علمية كثيرة، مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب القارئ العادى.

· الكتاب المقدس لم يحتو على الأخطاء العلمية التى كانت شائعة وقت كتابته.

· الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتى لم تكتشف إلا حديثاً.

وإليك بعضاً مما يوضح توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس:

· الكون ليس أزلياً (تك 1:1).

· كانت الأرض فى بدايتها بغير حياة (تك 2:1).

· إجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان واحد (تك 9:1،10).

· ظهور الأعشاب أولاً ثم القبول ثم الأشجار (تك 11:1).

· ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية (تك 1).

· خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض (تك 7:2).

· إشارة إلى كروية الأرض (أش 22:40).

· إشارة إلى الجاذبية الأرضية (1يو 7:26).

· إشارة إلى دورة المياه فى الطبيعة (جا 7:1).

· إشارة إلى تنوع الأنسجة فى الكائنات الحية المختلفة (1كو 39:15).

· إشارة إلى تحلل العناصر فى الطبيعية (2بط 10:3-12).

خامساً: شهادة التاريخ والآثار هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالاً، وإليك بعضاً من هذه الإكتشافات:

1- العهد القديم:

· إكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد فى (تك 2).

· يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة فى أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7).

· عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط فى أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار اليوم ذلك الخبر فى 9 يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما جاء فى (تك 6).

· إكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التى بناها رمسيس الثانى، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1).

· إكتشف الأثريون لوحة اسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة، وهى تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14).

· إكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض كما وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلاً على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة أحرقت بالنار (يش 6).

· وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الإكتشافات مثل حجر موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار فى بابل وحجر قانون حمورابى وحفريات مدينة صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصاً مطابقة لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس.

2- العهد الجديد:

· تم إكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس و إكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التى أخذها الحراس والقصبة التى أعطيت له، وكل هذه محفوظة فى كنائس معروفة.

· شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح.

· شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه العاديات والآثار.

· شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية.

· شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامرى فى القرن الأول الميلادى.

· شهادة التلمود اليهودى عن شخصية السيد المسيح.

· تقرير بيلاطس البنطى إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما.

· صورة الحكم الذى نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولى (اضغط على الرابط السابق لتقرأ نصه هنا في موقع أنبا تكلاهيمانوت).

St-Takla.org Divider

سادساً: شهادة إتمام النبوات

1 نبوات العهد القديم:

· نبوات عن السيد المسيح: هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادى والمخلص، وكلها تحققت فى السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم.

· نبوات عن شعوب وملوك:

* نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27).

* نبوة يشوع عن اريحا فى القرن ال 15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت فى (1مل 34:16).

* نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريباً.

* نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبى (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفياً.

* نبوة اشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التى لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجىء العائلة المقدسة لها.

* نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب فى أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك فى المسيحية بعد 600 سنة.

* نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودى (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين.

* نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفياً.

* نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة.

2 نبوات العهد الجديد:

· تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الإضطهاد الذى سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)، وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الإضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفياً.

· وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.

· وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44).

· وتنبأ عن إنتشار الإنجيل فى المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك.

· وتنبأ عن استشهاد القديس بطرس والطريقة التى يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفياً.

St-Takla.org Divider

سابعاً: شهادة العقل والمنطق

1- دور العهد القديم فى إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد:

وحدة العهد القديم و العهد الجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب فى تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف أيضاً العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد الجديد ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف أمام أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف ومكانه؟

2 دور كتبة العهد الجديد فى إثبات وحيه وعصمته:

· كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث.

· كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت فى وحدة واحدة.

· ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم فى الكتابة.

· كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولاً.

· لم يعتمدوا فى كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا فى غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه.

· استشهدوا جميعاً (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) فى سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به.

St-Takla.org Divider

# أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة ؟

· هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟

· هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها:

* من الذى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟

* متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟

* أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟

* لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟

* أين النسخة الأصلية التى لم تحرف؟

عزيزى القارئ: هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقاً لوعد السيد المسيح نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (إنجيل متى 35:24).


-------------
للمزيد تابعوا البحث هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203698


=




=


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2014)

​


مكتوب في سيرة حياة القديس القبطي الأنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة تحت "حادثة النور في القدس الشريف فقد حدث أن الأمير إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علي باشا بعد أن فتح بيت المقدس والشام سنة 1832 م أنه دعا البابا بطرس السابع لزيارة القدس الشريف ومباشرة خدمة ظهور النور في يوم سبت الفرح من قبر السيد المسيح بأورشليم كما يفعل بطاركة الروم في كل سنة، فلبي البابا الدعوة ولما وصل فلسطين قوبل بكل حفاوة وإكرام ودخل مدينة القدس بموكب كبير واحتفال فخم اشترك فيه الوالي والحكام ورؤساء الطوائف المسيحية.

ولما رأي بحكمته أن انفراده بالخدمة علي القبر المقدس يترتب عليه عداوة بين القبط والروم اعتذر للباشا لإعفائه من هذه الخدمة فطلب إليه أن يشترك مع بطريرك الروم – علي أن يكون هو ثالثهم لأنه كان يرتاب في حقيقة النور. وفي يوم سبت النور غصت كنيسة القيامة بالجماهير حتى ضاقت بالمصلين فأمر الباشا بإخراج الشعب خارجا بالفناء الكبير. ولما حان وقت الصلاة دخل البطريركان مع الباشا إلى القبر المقدس وبدأت الصلاة المعتادة. وفي الوقت المعين انبثق النور من القبر بحالة ارتعب منها الباشا وصار في حالة ذهول فأسعفه البابا بطرس حتى أفاق. أما الشعب الذي في الخارج فكانوا أسعد حظا ممن كانوا بداخل الكنيسة فان أحد أعمدة باب القيامة الغربي انشق وظهر لهم منه النور، وقد زادت هذه الحادثة مركز البابا بطرس هيبة واحتراما لدي الباشا وقام قداسته بإصلاحات كبيرة في كنيسة القيامة.

و هذه صورة المعجزة، صورة العمود المشقوق الموجود بكنسية القيامة حتى اليوم.

[ www.St-Takla.org ]

asmicheal

=


----------



## خــلـيجي (23 أغسطس 2014)

شكراً لك اختي على هذه المواضيع المتعددة وليباركك الرب على خدمتك..
صلوا من اجلي..


----------



## asmicheal (27 أغسطس 2014)

​



ما هي نظرة المسيحية إلى الأديان الأخرى؟

الإجابة:
نحن نؤمن أن كل البشر هم خليقة الله كما يقول الكتاب "للرب الأرض وملؤها، المسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها" (مزمور 1:2). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)وقد رتبهم الله أمماً وشعوباً وقبائل وألسنة، وأرسل لهم الحق على ألسنة أنبيائه إلى أن نزل عليهم متجسداً متأنساً، وأظهر لهم ذاته بأقواله وتعاليمه وأعماله الإلهية التي أيدت صدق ما قاله وما علَّم به. وهناك مَنْ قَبِلَه وهناك من رفضه، وهناك من سمع الكرازة وهناك مَنْ لم يسمع. لذلك إذا وُجد ملايين من البشر من أصحاب الديانات الأخرى لم يؤمنوا به فلهم ظروفهم التي بسببها لم ينالوا نعمة الإيمان به. وهو وحده الذي له القدرة والسلطان على تقدير هذه الظروف والحكم فيها.
ويمكن القول إن الذي سيدينهم الله هم:
أولاً: الذين ينكشف لهم الحق ويعرفونه وتظهر لهم علاماته وقرائنه ثم يعاندونه ويحيدون عنه بل وينكرونه. لأنهم كأنهم عاندوا الله وأنكروه لأنه هو الحق.
ثانياً: الذين يقودون شعوباً بعقائد يدركون أنها غير صادقة ويضلونهم بها. 
ثالثاً: الذين يقتلون الناس ويضطهدونهم بسبب إختلافهم عنهم في ديانتهم، لأن هذه الفئة تضع نفسها مكان الله في إدانة الناس والتسلط على أرواحهم التي هي ملك لله وحده.
رابعاً: الذين يعيشون في الخطايا والشرور من فسق وزنا وظلم وسرقة وغش وقساوة قلب ولا يتوبون عن شرورهم ويموتون بخطاياهم.



هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.


=


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2014)

​


 لا نقاش عقائدى مطلقا ببروفيلى وبكل موضوعاتى بمنتدى الكنيسة .. عقيدتى المسيحية اقدمها للمسيحيين ومن يريد ان يتابع حريتة الشخصية 
علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية 
الانبا بيشوى مطران دمياط 
هناك من يتساءلون هل هناك علامات معينة للمجيء الثانى للسيد المسيح له المجد؟ وإن وجدت هذه العلامات فهل تكون وسيلة لتحديد موعد المجيء الثانى؟
لقد أعطى السيد المسيح علامات وقال: "فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصاً وأخرجت أوراقها تعلمون أن الصيف قريب" (مت24: 32).
فلا يوجد مانع أن يكون لدينا علامات لكن هذه العلامات لا تحدد موعد المجيء الثانى، وإلا سيتعارض هذا مع كلام الرب عندما قال: "ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التى جعلها الآب فى سلطانه" (أع1: 7).
إن هذه العلامات لها فائدة ثانية إلى جوار معرِفة موعد المجيء الثانى بالتقريب (وحينما نقول بالتقريب هنا فإننا لا نقصد الساعة أو اليوم أو الشهر أو السنة طبعاً). الفائدة الثانية هى أنه طالما هذه العلامات لم تحدث بعد فإننا نستطيع أن نرد على الذين يدّعون أن المجيء الثانى سوف يحدث الآن بسؤالهم: أين هى العلامات؟!! إذاً العلامات ليست فقط لكى نعرف أن مجيئه قد اقترب، لكن أيضاً لكى نقدر أن نرد على الذين يدّعون سرعة مجيء الرب. لذلك لابد أن نفهم العلامات جيداً.


ولا يكفى مجرد معرفة ما هى العلامات لكن لابد أيضاً من معرفة ترتيبها.. 
ونلاحظ من كلام السيد المسيح العلامات التالية بالترتيب الآتى:


أولاً: انتشار الإنجيل فى كل العالم. 


ثانياً: توبة اليهود وإيمانهم بالسيد المسيح.


ثالثاً: النهضة الروحية الهائلة التى تترتب على هذا الحدث، الذى هو توبة اليهود وإيمانهم بالسيد المسيح. 


رابعاً: ظهور الوحش والوحش ليس حيوان لكنه إنسان سوف يدّعى إنه هو المسيح. 


خامساً: الإرتداد العام الذى سيترتب على ظهور الوحش. وهو إرتداد غير ما نراه فى أيامنا هذه، وسيكون مصحوباً باضطهاد عنيف جداً على المسيحيين. 


سادساً: عودة أخنوخ Enoch وإيليا اللذين صعدا إلى السماء أحياء؛ سيرجعان إلى الأرض مرة أخرى ويستشهدا.



سابعاً: الضيق العظيم الذى سيسبق مجيء الرب. 



ويلى ذلك أحداث المجيء نفسها، فالمجيء الثانى هو الحدث الثامن فى الترتيب. هناك سبعة علامات للمجئ الثانى ثم أحداث المجئ الثانى نفسها.


البحث كاملا بالتفصيل على هذا اللينك المباشر 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130656





asmicheal

=


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2014)

​


هل يوجد فى المسيحيه حجاب ؟
وهل السيده العذراء كانت محجبه؟
الأنبا بولا :المرأة قبل المسيحية كانت تفتقد للمكانة والكرامة
كتبت: ماريا ألفي - خاص الأقباط متحدون أكد نيافة الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا وتوابعها ورئيس المجلس الاكليريكي بالإنابة، خلال برنامج "بيت على الصخر" المُقدم عبر فضائية "سي تي في" إنه بلا شك أن المرأة قبل المسيحية كانت تفتقد للكثير من المكانة والكرامة. وأكد أن الدليل على هذا إنه عند لقاء السيد المسيح مع السامرية جاء التلاميذ وكانوا يتعجبون لأنه يتكلم مع امرأة. أي أن المرأة كانت لا معاملات لها بالمجتمع بينما في المسيحية اختلف الأمر. وفيما يخص قول الكتاب المقدس "الرجل لم يُخلق من أجل المرأة بل المرأة من أجل الرجل" فأوضح نيافته أن هذه الآية لا يوجد بها انتقاص من قيمة المرأة بل فيها تكريم لها، حيث لا سلام أو مكانة للرجل دون وجود المرأة في حياته. وأضاف أن في رسالة أفسس يقول الكتاب "الرجل رأس المرأة" وفي رسالة كورينثوس يقول "المرأة مجد الرجل" وهذا يؤكد على التوازن الذي وصفه الكتاب المقدس. وصرح نيافته أن الكنيسة لا تميز بين الرجل والمرأة وأكبر دليل أن خلال القداس "يقول الشعب بأكمله المردات" دون تفرقة ولا توجد عبارات "للرجال فقط". أما فيما يخص الكهنوت فوصايا الرب حتمت أن يكون للرجال، ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن المراة تصلح للتعليم إذ إن أفضل خادم لمدارس الأحد للأطفال هو المرأة، ولذلك على المرأة أن تعلم الفئة التي تكون تحت سلطانها. وأكد نيافة الأنبا بولا أن هذا ليس من شأنه تقليل من شأن المرأة بقدر ما هو توزيع أدوار يجب على كل شخص القيام بها. وأشار أيضًا أن كرامة المرأة بالفعل انتقصت وذلك لسببين هما: أولاً: ربط خطية حواء وإلصاقها بالمرأة. ثانيًا: موروثات مجتمعية أدت لانتقاص شأن المرأة. ولكن الأنبا بولا أكد أن العذراء مريم أعادت للبشرية جمعاء كرامتها، وطالب بعدم النظر للمرأة من خلال صورة حواء بل من خلال صورة العذراء مريم. كما طالب أيضًا نيافته النساء بضرورة الحفاظ على مظهرهم ووجود قدر من الحشمة في ملابسهم مؤكدًا على أن الإخلال بهذا به انتقاص من كرامة المرأة. وبالنسبة للعلاقة بين الزوجين فأكد أنه بلا شك هناك كرامة بين الزوجين مؤكدًا أن المحبة لا تلغي الكرامة بينهم حيث أن المرأة عليها احترام وتكريم زوجها والزوج أيضًا عليه بتكريم زوجته.





=======================


هل العذراء مريم محجبه ؟

+ الأنبا مرقس بأن القديسة مريم لها مكانة خاصة حيث تربت فى الهيكل منذ طفولتها وبالتالى كانت ترتدى ما يليق بهذا المكان وبناء على ذلك ترتدى الراهبات زيا مشابها لزى العذراء مريم.. ويؤكد: «أما من يحيين فى العالم فلهن أن يرتدين كما يشئن بشرط ألا يعثرن أحد بملابسهن» مشيرا إلى قول المسيح «ويل لمن تأتى بواسطته العثرة».

وعن ملابس النساء فى الكنيسة يقول: «من المفترض وطبقا لتعاليم القديس بولس الرسول أن تغطى نساء الكنيسة رؤوسهن فى الكنيسة أثناء القداس» إلا أنه يوضح «لكن المسيحية لا تلزم الإنسان بفروض بل تترك المسألة لمدى محبة الإنسان لله وبالتالى السعى لرضائه لذلك تقوم الكنيسة بتقديم التعليم الصحيح ولا تجبر أحدا على اتباعه فالله خلق الإنسان حرا إلا أن الفترة الوحيدة التى تلزم المرأة فيها بتغطية شعرها تكون أثناء فترة التناول والاعتراف وتعتبر الكنيسة طرحة العروس وتاجها كافيين لتغطية شعرها أثناء الزواج». ويلفت الأنبا مرقس الانتباه إلى أنه لا تفرقة بين الرجل المرأة تنفيذا لقول بولس الرسول «ليس المرأة من دون الرجل ولا الرجل من دون المرأة» لذلك فإن رجل الدين أيضا يرتدى ملابس محتشمة سواء داخل الكنيسة أو فى حياته العادية فتصل ملابسه إلى القدمين وتكون الأكمام كاملة فيجب أن يكون جسده مستورا بالكامل.. فما ينطبق على النساء ينطبق على الرجال.




+د. رأفت فهيم جندى، رئيس تحرير الأهرام الجديد الكندية





سامية طبيبة زميلةومحجبة وتربطنى بها وبزوجها الطبيب ايضا صداقة وهما من الجزائر ووالدها صحفى مشهورهناك ...
قالت لىسامية :انتم تعيبون على حجاب المرأة بينما العذراء مريم اعظم قديسة كانت محجبة، وكذلك الراهبات كلهن محجبات، فماردك على هذا؟
قلت :العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة.
قالت سامية مبتسمة :الا ترى الصور التىترسمونها لها وعلى رأسها حجاب؟
قلت :أولا كانت عادات المجتمع وقتها، ثانيا العذراء مريم متواضعة ولهذا تغطى شعرها بإحساس التواضع وليس لأن الشعر عورة يجب تغطيته، وكذلك الراهبات تركن كل أمور العالم ويلبسن اللبس البسيط ويغطين شعورهن أى بتخليهن عن كل امور العالم.
قالت سامية :كيف يكون تغطية الشعرتواضع؟
قلت :الشعر تاج للمرأةلهذا عندما تغطيه فهى تتنازل عن تاج بهائها فى العالم لكى تلتصق بالروحيات أكثر،ولهذا ايضا تغطى النساء شعورهن فى الكنيسة وبالأخص عند قراءة الأنجيل أو عند تناول الأسرار المقدسة باحساس الأنسحاق والتواضع وعلى العكس من هذا يخلع الرجل قبعته فىهذا الوقت وتجدى أن البابا شنودة فى الأعياد يخلع التاج الذى على رأسه عند قراءةالأنجيل كعلامه لأنحنائه بتواضع أمام الأنجيل.
قالت سامية :تعددت الاسباب والفعل واحد.
قلت :ليس واحد، المعانىلديكم مختلفه فأنتم تنظرون لشعر المرأة على أنه عورة لا يجب اظهاره بل يقول البعض منكم ان حتى صوت المرأة عورة.
قالت سامية :النظر لشعر المرأة قديثير الرجل ولهذا يكون عورة.
قلت :ماذا عن الشفتين والعينين، أن من يثيره وجه المرأة او شعرها فالخطيئة رابضة فى قلبه هو، وبهذاالمقياس فأن الرجل يثير المرأة ويجب تغطيته ايضا


==================
مفهوم العفّة :

العفة هى مقياس الفضيلة وهى لا تقتصر على المظهر الخارجى للإنسان وحسب بل تمتد أيضاً لتشمل جوهر الإنسان لتصل فى النهاية إلى هدفٍ واحد,هو حب الله والسعى لتنفيذ وصاياه.وترك الشهوات والتدريب الدائم للإنسان على ضبط النفس,وقد تُشير إلى قدرة الإنسان على كبح الشهوات الجسمية والأفكار الشريرة.

فكثيراً ما نجد انسان يعيش بيننا قد يكون فى مظهره الخارجى شيئاً وهو من الداخل شئٍ آخر مُختلف تماماً قد يراه الناس فى صورة مُعينة ولكن الله العارف بدواخلنا يجده فى صورة أخرى غير التى يراه الناس بها.


2- العلاقة بين الحشمة والملابس وبين العفة :-

توجد علاقة وثيقة بينهما فالحشمة أساس العفة فى المسيحية ولقد ذكر الكتاب المُقّدّس آيات كثيرة تدل على ذلك منها :

+" لأنكم قد اُشتريتم بثمن , فمجدوا الله فى أجسادكم و أرواحكم , التى هي لله "+ (كو6:20)
إن أهم ما يشغل الناس فى حشمة الفتاة مثلاً هو الإهتمام بمظهرها,بملابسها بزينتها الخارجية ولكن الأهم من ذلك هو الدافع الداخلى الذى يكمُن فى القلب والذى يُحدد الدافع من وراء هذه الحشمة.فالتركيز هنا على دواخل المشاعر والتى توضح ما إذا كان القلب تقياً,نقياً قد تخّلص من أى مشاعر خاطئة وبذلك ستتخلى الفتاة عن أى أخطاء تواجهها أو ترتكبها سواء عن طريق ملابسها أو عن طريق زينتها دون أى ضغط أو توبيخ لها .


3- كيف يتم إقتناء العفة :-

1- عفة الذهن :-

عن طريق ما يدور فى عالمنا المُعاصر فيقوم الإنسان بعمل حساب نفسي لكل أفكاره الذهنية هل هى أفكار نابعة من فكر الإنسان النقي أم نابعة من الشيطان هل يقوم الإنسان بتمرين نفسه على النقاء الذهنى حتى لو كان من حوله غير ذلك أم لا والتدريب الدائم على الفكر الطاهر .


2- عفة البصر :-

بعدم سماح أعيننا لما لا يصح لنا رؤيته من مواقع غير لائقة أو مناظر خارجة سواء فى التليفزيون أو الدش أو على شبكة الإنترنت أو فى الكليبات الغير لائقة .


3- عفة السمع :-

ومعرفة ما إذا كنا نستمع لكلام الله فى كتبه المقدسة أو ال أم أننا نقوم بالإستماع للألفاظ التى لا تليق بنا و قد تدخل الى آذاننا برضانا أو سماع النمائم على الآخرين فكل هذا يتعارض مع عفة السمع .

4- عفة المظهر الخارجى :-

+" كذلك النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعّقُل , لا بضفائر أو بذهب أو بلآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة "+ (1بط4:3)
فلا يكون الرداء ضيقاً ولا واسعاً بل مناسباً للفتاة بالشكل الذى يليق بها كإبنة لله .
5- عفة القلب :-
فلا نسمح لأنفسنا بالمشاعر الخاطئة والتى قد تبعدنا عن طريق الله


4- كيف كان آباؤنا القديسين يتمتعون ويحافظون على هذه الفضيلة :


+++

1- البابا كيرلس السادس :

كان البابا كيرلس السادس يكن مشاعر حنان وأبوية نحو بناته طالبات الجامعات والموظفات حاثاًً إياهم على التمسك بالعفة والحشمة والطهارة حتى الأطفال الذين يستهين الناس بمظهرهم وملبسهم كان البابا يهتم بهم وكان يقول للأطفال الصغار "خلى أمك تعملك كمام للفستان " وكان يُقدم أطفالاً مرضى بالشلل فى أرجلهم أو ذراعهم إالى البابا , فكان ينصح دائماً بإرتدائهم للملابس اللائقة فسيزول مرضهم .



ولم يكن البابا يهتم بالبنات والسيدات فقط بل أيضاً بالشباب والرجال, فكان يشدد على الشباب بضرورة إرتداء الملابس اللائقة فعندما كان يرى شاباً يرتدى قميصاً بنصف كم كان البابا يقول له يجب أن تكونوا كاملين ويضربه على ذراعه كذلك الشباب الذين كانوا يطولون شعرهم كان البابا يؤنبهم .


2- القديس الأنبا مقاريوس الكبير :

عندما كان راهباً أتت إليه فتاة زنت مع ولد وكانت حُبلي وأدّعت أن الأنبا مقار هو أب ذلك الجنين فى بطنها , فتحمّل القسوى والضرب والإهانة من أهلها إلى أن أظهر الله .


3- القديس مارمينا العجايبى:

كان الشيطان يظهر له فى مغارته أثناء رهبنته فى صورة إمرأة جميلة ولكن القديس كان يرشم عليها الصليب فتذهب فى الحال.

4- يوسف الصديق :
كانت إمرأة فوطيفار معجبة به وفكرت فى إغوائه وبالفعل ذهبت له تطلب منه أن يمارس الشر معها ولكنه رفض حفاظاً على عفته وخوفه من هذا الشر العظيم الذى سيكون أمام الله.


5- القديس سمعان الخرّاز:

الذى فقأعينه وفضل أن يهلك أحد أعضاؤه على أن يُلقى جسده كله فى النار حفاظاً على عفتُه عندما ربطوه مع إمرأة زانية.


5- القديس العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس:
الذى رأى فتيات يغتسلن فى بركة أمام قلايته فلم ينظر إليهن ولم يهتم بل صلى إلى الله.


6- القديسة سوسنة العفيفة :

التى حافظت على عفتها حتى النهاية.

فالعفة هى فضيلة حقيقية نابعة من الروح القدس , فهى ثمرة من ثمار الروح القُدُس , وتأتى من خلال الإختيار الحُر والمحبة يقية لله مثلما ذُكر فى رسالة كورونثوس:

+" لأنى خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح ولكننى أخاف كما خدعت الحية حواء بمكرها هكذا تفسد أذهانكم عن البساطة التى فى المسيح "+ (2كو11 :2-3)

فللروح القُدُس تأثير فى القلوب تجعل الإنسان يعدل عن الإنغماس فى الخطايا ويعلمه السيطرة على مشاعره.

+" وأما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول أناة لُطف صلاح إيمان وداعة تعفف"+ (غلاطية22:5-23)

============================
رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس
الفصل / الأصحاح الحادي عشر
1 كونوا متمثلين بي كما أنا أيضا بالمسيح 
2 فأمدحكم أيها الإخوة على أنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء، وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم 
3 ولكن أريد أن تعلموا أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح، وأما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل، ورأس المسيح هو الله 
4 كل رجل يصلي أو يتنبأ وله على رأسه شيء، يشين رأسه 
5 وأما كل امرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى، فتشين رأسها، لأنها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه 
6 إذ المرأة، إن كانت لا تتغطى، فليقص شعرها. وإن كان قبيحا بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق، فلتتغط 
7 فإن الرجل لا ينبغي أن يغطي رأسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده. وأما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل 
8 لأن الرجل ليس من المرأة، بل المرأة من الرجل 
9 ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة من أجل الرجل 
10 لهذا ينبغي للمرأة أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها، من أجل الملائكة 
11 غير أن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة، ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب 
12 لأنه كما أن المرأة هي من الرجل، هكذا الرجل أيضا هو بالمرأة. ولكن جميع الأشياء هي من الله 
13 احكموا في أنفسكم: هل يليق بالمرأة أن تصلي إلى الله وهي غير مغطاة 
14 أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلمكم أن الرجل إن كان يرخي شعره فهو عيب له 
15 وأما المرأة إن كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها، لأن الشعر قد أعطي لها عوض برقع 
========================
تعليقى الشخصى بنهايه البحث : asmicheal 
وانا اقرا بسفر التكوين 
تاملت بموضوع جانبى 
اذ حين عرف ادم وحواء الخطية بغواية الحية 
وقبل طردهما من الجنة 
لئلا ياكلا من شجرة الحياة 
فيحيوا للابد عصاة بلا رجاء 
ووضع الرب الالة ملاكين بسيوف من نار على باب الجنة 
ونزل ادم وحواء للارض 
مع عقوبتهما وايضا رجاءهم واملهم بان من نسل المراة سياتى من يسحق راس الحية 

الموضوع الجانبى 
الذى تاملت فية 
لماذا صنع اللة للزوجين اقمصة من جلد 
علمهم الذبيحة الحيوانية ليذكرهم بالفداء المنتظر 
ارسل الانبياء والمبشرين 
ليشاورا على السيد المسيح 
حتى ياتى فى ملء الزمان من العذراء القديسة مريم بالروح القدس 
ويصلب ويموت ويقوم بسلطان لاهوتة بعد 3 ايام 
ليصعد للسموات ويعد لنا مكان 



برضة الموضوع الجانبى 
لماذا اقمصة الجلد 
العل اللة لا يسر بالعرى 
اذ لم يكن بالارض سوى ادم وحواء 

العل اللة يؤسس لنا ان طهارة القلب يساعدها ويزكيها حشمة المظهر والملبس 



وقرات من فترة قصيرة 
تعليق لاحد ملوك تصميم الموضة العالمية 

قائلا 
ان كل تعرى بالمراة ينقص من جاذبيتها 


فحشمة المظهر تساعد وتدل على جمال وطهارة القلب 


ولم تحدد لنا مسيحيتنا ملابس خاصة 
انما طالبت بملابس لائقة 
اذ اول من لبس بالحشمة 
كن الراهبات 

وصدروا احساس وتقوى الحشمة للعالم كلة 


وحين تقدمت الحياة اصبح بدائل الملابس متنوعة وكثيرة
لتناسب سرعة وطبيعة الحياة 


لكن 
هل نراعى الحشمة اللائقة فى اختياراتنا 
بحيث 
لا تكون ملابسنا 
ضيقة بزيادة 
شفافة بزيادة 
قصيرة بزيادة 
------------------

توجد حشمة للمشاعر 

احب جدا ان تحافظ كل شابة على عزة مشاعرها 
فلا تكون مشاعرها مبعثرة 
مستنية على كلمة 
او اشارة من كل من هب ودب 
واطلاقا لا تلاحق او تطارد الشاب 
او تلح علية او تلمح لة وتحاصرة بمشاعرها 

شفت العجب بالمنتديات الاخرى 
ربنا يرحمنا 
الشيطان فى اوج مجدة 
تحت يدة ميديا كاملة تروج للعبث والشهوة و الخطية 


احب جدا مهما كانت شخصية البنت قوية وجريئة 
ان تلتزم بحياء فى مشاعرها 
فتستحى ان تستباح خصوصياتها او عواطفها 
الا لمن يكون زوجها وبموافقة الاهل والكنيسة بسر الزيجة 




حشمة المشاعر

تقى الشابة من تجارب غاية فى الالم 

رايتها فيمن حولى وفى مخدوماتى 
وتدفع الشابة وحدها كل الثمن 

من روحانياتها ونفسيتها وسمعتها 
فلن تقوم بمؤتمر صحفى تشرح فية رايها للناس 
بل تتشوة السمعة 
وتتدمر النفسية 
وتجرح قلبها بعقد توازمها 
والاهم تجرح قلب الملك المسيح 
والمشاعر بالاخص تبدا جذوة يمكن ايقافها 
فان اهملت الشابة تتحول لنار تحرق الاخضر واليابس فيها 
وتؤذى حياتها باذى بليغ وذكريات ملبسة لموت الخطية
وقبل كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لان منة مخارج الحياة 




كمان داخل كل شابة شرقية 
احساس ان من تاخذ ما ليس لها بالخداع 
سيؤخذ منها 
او ستفتقد المصداقية فية ان تم الارتباط وكمل 


اما من خبرة مناقشات كثيرة مع الشباب 
فعلا ازمة العنوسة 
لانة توجد ازمة ثقة فى البنت 
وما يضمن للشاب ان تلك التى تساهلت معة بالمشاعر والشات و ......

لن تواصل تساهلها مع غيرة 
خاصة فى سعية الدائب لتوفير اسباب المعيشة المقبولة 
ايضا 
كيف يائتمنها على تربية ابناءة 


حشمة المشاعر 
تقى الشابة نقية جميلة تستمتع افضل بطهارة بحياة زوجية ترضى اللة وتؤمن الثقة لنفسها وزوجها وابنائها 

--------------------

حشمة الحواس 

فاحاول ان اجعل لعينى حشمة خاصة 
الا انظر طويلا واتفرس فيمن امامى 
لتكن لى نظرة بريئة قصيرة غير متفرسة ومتفحصة 
ولا تكن عينى فضولية فى معرفة ما لا يخصنى 
ما لا يبنينى 
ما لا يليق بى معرفتة 

ليس كبتا بل حفظا لطهارة عينى 
لان المعلومات والرؤى المعثرة تثبت بالعقل 
ان لم يكن بالعقل الظاهر ستثبت بالعقل الباطن 
لتكون مادة خام للشيطان ليحاربنى بها 



كمان 
اذنى لا تستبيح ما لا يحق لى معرفتة 
وان سمعت ما لايعنينى 
لا اتركة باذنى 
ولا اسمح لة بالتجوال فى عقلى 
ولا الدخول لقلبى 
واجاهد الا اردد ابدا ما لايليق ترديدة 


كمان فمى 
اجاهد الا يردد كلمات تحمل اكثر من معناها 
ولا اسمح لنفسى ابدا 
بالمدح الزائد 
والثناء المفرط 
خاصة للجنس الاخر 
اذ ربما يعثر مدحى البرى ء
وان كان اكل اللحم يعثر اخى فلن اكل لحم 

ولا اردد التهريج الذى يشجع من امامى للتمادى معى بالكلام 

ولا باى الفاظ تحمل سمات موحية 



اما اطلاقا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
فقدس اقداسى هو جسدى 
هذا غير مسموح نهائيا 
تحت اى بند لمسة ولا التهريج نهائيا باليد 

ودائما احتفظ بمسافة مكانية لائقة 
بينى وبين محدثى 
فلا اقتراب بزيادة 
يفسرة من لا يعرفنى اى تفسير غير مقبول

احترامى لنفسى 
يبدا منى لنفسى
قبل احترام من حولى لنفسى

نفسى التى ملك لالهى 
وانا قيمة للحفاظ عليها نقية طاهرة 
الى ان اسلمها لمن يملكها 

ملكى والهى 
لة كل المجد 


البحث كاملا بهذا اللينك المباشر 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202367
=


----------



## asmicheal (9 مارس 2015)

​
السيد المسيح مش بدعة مسيحيين ولا هو وجهه نظر 

التوراه بالكامل تحققت بشخص السيد المسيح 
ما هي النبوءات التي تحدثت عن السيد المسيح في العهد القديم؟
هناك عدة مئات من النبوات prophecies في العهد القديم عن الرب يسوع المسيح قد تمت تماماً في مجيئه الأول. سواء نبوات قد تمت فى حياته وخدمته، أو كرؤية مسبقة لشخصيته. وبناء على قانون الاحتمالات الرياضى هناك فرصة واحدة فى كل 84 وإلى يمينها 98 صفراً، لحدوث كل هذه النبوات في حياة شخص واحد، فما أعجب أن تتحقق جميعها على أروع ما يكون في شخص واحد، فهذا من أقوى الأدلة على مصدرها الإلهى، ومن ثم مصداقيتها المطلقة، التي لا يمكن أن تصور إلا عن الله العليم بكل شيء والقدير على كل شيء، فهو وحده الذي يقدر أن يوحي لرجاله الأمناء بهذه النبوات ويتممها في حينه (ارجع مثلاً إلى إشعياء 41: 21 - 24، 42: 8 و 9، 46: 8 - 11). 


إليك بعض أهم النبوات التى تحققت في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح:

تك 3: 15 - نسل المرأة الذي يسحق رأس الحية (كو 2: 15، عب 2: 14؛ غلا 4:4؛ لو 7:2؛ رؤ 12:5).

تك 18: 18؛ 3:12 - نسل إبراهيم الذي فيه تتبارك جميع أمم الأرض (غل 3: 16، أع 3: 25؛ مت 1:1؛ لو 34:3).

الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: (تك 17: 19). اتمام هذا الوعد (مت 1: 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 3:ك 34).

الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب: (عد 24: 17). اتمام هذا الوعد (لوقا 3: 34 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2).

تك49: 9 و 10 - شيلون من سبط يهوذا الذي ستخضع له الشعوب (رؤ 5: 5؛ لوقا 3: 33 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2 و 3).

2صم 7: 12 – 16؛ اش 9: 7 وانظر أيضاً اش 11: 1 – نسل داود الذي يملك إلى الأبد (لو 1: 31 - 33؛ مت 1: 1 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 6)

مكان مولده: (ميخا 5: 2) تحديد دقيق لمكان ولادة المسيا، رغم أن العذراء مريم كانت تقيم أصلاً فى الناصرة على بعد مائة ميل من بيت لحم (يوجد كتب عن العذراء مريم هنا في موقع أنبا تكلا). تحقق هذه النبوه: (مت 2: 1 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 4 - 7).

زمان مولده: (دانيال 9: 25). اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 1 و 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 3 - 7).

النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء وأنه سيدعى إلهاً قديرا : (اش 7: 14، 9: 6و7). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 1: 18 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 1: 26 - 35).

قتل الأطفال: (اراميا 31: 15). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 16 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17 و 18).

الهروب إلى مصر: هوشع 11: 1). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 14 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17).

مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل: (اش 9: 1 و 2). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 4: 12 - 16).

التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً: (التثنية 18: 15). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 6: 14 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 1:45 و اعمال 3 : 22).

التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4). تحقق هذه النبوة: (عب 6: 20 وانظر أيضاً عب 5: 5 و 6 و 7: 15 - 17).

التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: (اش 53: 3 وانظر أيضاً مز 2: 2). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 1: 11 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 6: 43 ولوقا 4: 29 و 17: 25 و 23: 18).

ذكر بعض صفاته: (اش 11: 2 وانظر أيضاً مز 45: 7 واش 11: 3 و 4). اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 52 وانظر أيضاً لو 4: 18).

دخوله الانتصاري إلى اورشليم: (زك 9: 9 وانظر أيضاً اش 62: 11). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 12: 12 - 16 ومت 21: 1 - 11).

ذكر ان أحد المقربين غليه هو الذي يسلمه: (مز 41: 9). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 10: 4 وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45).

التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: (زك 11: 12 و 13). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 - 10).

التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: (زك 11: 13). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10).

التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر: (مز 109: 7 و . تحقق هذه النبوة: (اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17).

التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح: (مز 27: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز 35: 11 - جميع الكتب المقدسة موجودة هنا بموقع كنيسة أنبا تكلا). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 60 و 61).

ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم: (اش 53: 7 وانظر أيضاً مز 38: 13 و 14). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 62 و 63 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 12).

التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه: (اش 50: 6). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مر 14: 65 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 17 ويوحنا 19: 1 - 3 و 18: 22).

التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: (مز 69: 4 وانظر أيضاً مز 109: 3- 2). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 15: 23 - 25).

التنبؤ بأنه يقاسي الآلام نيابة عن البشر: (اش 53: 4 و 5 وانظر ايضاً اش 53: 6 و 12). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 8: 16 و 17 وانظر أيضاً رومية 4: 25 و 1 كور 15: 3).

التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة: (اش 53: 12). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 38 وانظر أيضاً إنجيل مرقس 15: 27 و 28 ولو 23: 33).

التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه: (مز 22: 16 وانظر أيضاً زك 12: 10). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 20: 27 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 37 و 20: 25).

التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: (مز 22: 6 و . اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 39 و 40 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 41 - 44 ومر 15: 29 - 32).

التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل: (مز 69: 21). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 29 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 34 و 48).

التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به: (مز 22: . تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 43).

التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: (مز 109: 4 انظر أيضاً اش 53: 12). تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 23: 34).

التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: (زك 12: 10). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 34).

ذكر القاء قرعة على ثيابه: (مز 22: 18). تمام هذه النبوة: (مر 15: 24 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 24).

لا يكسر عظم من عظمه (مز 34: 20 وانظر أيضاً خر 12: 46). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 33 و 36).

أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته: (اش 53: 9). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 57 - 60).

التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: (مز 16: 10 وانظر أيضاً مت 16: 21)، اقرأ مقالاً عنها هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأعياد الكنسية. تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 28: 9 وانظر أيضاً لو24: 36 - 48).

التنبؤ بصعوده: (مز 68: 18). تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 24: 50 - 51 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 9). هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

مز 16: 10 - قدوس الله الذي لن يرى جسده فساداً (أع 2:27 - 32، 13: 35 - 37).

إش 42:1 - 7، 49: 1 -7 - أول أنشودتين عن العبد الوديع المطيع) مت 12: 18 – 21).

إش 50: 4 - 9- الأنشودة الثالثة عن العبد المطيع الذي بذل ظهره للضاربين (مت 21: 67، 27: 26 و 30، يو 19: 1).

إش 52: 13 - 53: 12- الأنشودة الرابعة، وهى من أعجب النبوات، فكل عبارة فيها تحققت تماماً فى صلب المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية ودفنه وقيامته (إش 53: 10). وقد اقتبست عبارات منها 41 مرة فى العهد الجديد (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).

إش 61: 1 - 3 - مسح المسيا لخدمته المباركة فى التحرير من عبودية الشيطان (لو 4: 17 - 21)

دانيال 25:9و26- وهي النبوة التى تحدد موعد مجئ المسيا وهى 69 أسبوعا من السنين (أى 483 سنة) من وقت صدور المرسوم بتجديد أورشليم فى أيام ارتحشستا (عز 7: 11 - 13 و 18 و 25) إلى دخول المسيا ظافراً إلى أورشليم (يو 12: 12 – 15).

يؤ 2: 28 و 29- انسكاب الروح القدس الذي حدث في يوم الخمسين والذي كان قد وعد به الرب المقام لتلاميذه (أع 1: 4 - 5، 2: 1 - 21).

زك 13: 7 ضرب الراعي وتبدد الخراف أي التلاميذ (مت 26: 31، مر 14: 27).

ملاخي 3: 1- مجيء يوحنا المعمدان ليهىء الطريق أمام الرب الآتى (مت 11: 3 و 10).


------------------

بوات وردت عن السيد المسيح في العهد القديم وبيان تمام هذه النبوات في العهد الجديد
اتمام (تحقق) هذه النبوة


1


النبوة من أنه "من نسل المرأة": (تك 3: 15)


(غلا 4: 4 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 7 ورؤ 12:5)

2


الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل ابراهيم: (تك 18: 18 وانظر أيضاً تك 12: 3)


(اعمال 3: 25 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 1 ولوقا 3: 34)

3


الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: (تك 17: 19)


(مت 1: 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 3: 34)

4


الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب: (عد 24: 17)


(لوقا 3: 34 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2)

5


النبوة بأنه سيكون من سبط يهوذا: (تك 49: 10)


(لوقا 3: 33 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2 و 3)

6


النبوة بأنه سيكون وارثاً لعرش داود: (اش 9: 7 وانظر أيضاً اش 11: 1 - 5 و 2 صم 7: 13)


(مت 1: 1 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 6)

7


مكان مولده: (ميخا 5: 2)


(مت 2: 1 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 4 – 7)

8


زمان مولده: (دانيال 9: 25)


(لوقا 2: 1 و 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 3 )

9


النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء: (اش 7: 14)


(مت 1: 18 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 1: 26 - 35)

10


قتل الأطفال: (اراميا 31: 15)


(مت 2: 16 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17 و 18)

11


الهروب إلى مصر: (هوشع 11: 1)


(مت 2: 14 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17)

12


مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل: (اش 9: 1 و 2)


(مت 4: 12 - 16)

13


التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً: (تت 18: 15)


(يوحنا 6: 14 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 1:45 واعمال 3 : 22)

14


التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4)


(عب 6: 20 وانظر أيضاً عب 5: 5 و 6 و 7: 15 - 17)

15


التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: (اش 53: 3 وانظر أيضاً مز 2: 2)


(يوحنا 1: 11 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 6: 43 ولوقا 4: 29 و 17: 25 و 23: 18)

16


ذكر بعض صفاته: (اش 11: 2 وانظر أيضاً مز 45: 7 واش 11: 3 و 4)


(لوقا 2: 52 وانظر أيضاً لو 4: 18)

17


17 - دخوله الانتصاري إلى أورشليم: (زك 9: 9 وانظر أيضاً اش 62: 11)


(يوحنا 12: 12 - 16 ومت 21: 1 - 11)

18


18 - ذكر ان أحد المقربين غليه هو الذي يسلمه: (مز 41: 9)


(مت 10: 4 وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45)

19


التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: (زك 11: 12 و 13)


(مت 26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 - 10)

20


التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: (زك 11: 13)


(مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10)

21


التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر: (مز 109: 7 و 


(اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17)

22


التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح: (مز 27: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز 35: 11)


(مت 26: 60 و 61)

23


ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم: (اش 53: 7 وانظر أيضاً مز 38: 13 و 14)


(مت 26: 62 و 63 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 12)

24


التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه: (اش 50: 6)


(مر 14: 65 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 17 ويوحنا 19: 1 - 3 و 18: 22)

25


التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: (مز 69: 4) وانظر أيضاً مز 109: 3- 2)


(يوحنا 15: 23 - 25)

26


التنبؤ بأنه يقاسي الآلام نيابة عن البشر: (اش 53: 4 و 5 وانظر ايضاً اش 53: 6 و 12)


(مت 8: 16 و 17 وانظر أيضاً رومية 4: 25 و1 كور 15: 3)

27


التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة: (اش 53: 12)


(مت 27: 38 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 27 و 28 ولو 23: 33)

28


التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه: (مز 22: 16 وانظر أيضاً زك12: 10)


(يو 20: 27 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 37 و 20: 25)

29


التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: (مز 22: 6 و 


(مت 27: 39 و 40 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 41 - 44 ومر 15: 29 - 32)

30


التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل: (مز 69: 21)


(يو 1: 29 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 34 و 48)

31


التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به: (مز 22: 


(مت 27: 43)

32


التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: (مز 109: 4 انظر أيضاً اش 53: 12)


(لو 23: 34)

33


التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: (زك 12: 10)


(يو 19: 34)

34


ذكر القاء قرعة على ثيابه: (مز 22: 18)


(مر 15: 24 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 24)

35


لا يكسر عظم من عظمه (مز 34: 20 وانظر أيضاً خر 12: 46)


(يو 19: 33 و 36)

36


أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته: (اش 53: 9)


(مت 27: 57 - 60)

37


التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: (مز 16: 10 وانظر أيضاً مت 16: 21)


(مت 28: 9 وانظر أيضاً لو24: 36 - 48)

38


التنبؤ بصعوده: (مز 68: 18)


(لو 24: 50 - 51 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 9)

وقد وردت نبوات أخرى كثيرة تشير إلى أشياء في حياة السيد المسيح أو عمله وقد تحققت جميعها إنما اقتصرنا على هذه لأنها أكثرها وضوحاً وظهوراً.

وكذلك وردت نبوات كثيرة تشير إلى ملك المسيح وملكوته. فبعض من هذه النبوات يشير إلى كنيسة المسيح التي تجمع المؤمنين به على الأرض والبعض الآخر منها يشير إلى ملكه النهائي في مجيئه الثاني.

---------------------------------------
للمزيد لينك مباشر


التوراه بالكامل تحققت بشخص السيد المسيح ( بحث ممتع )


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202403




=


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2015)

​ 

تلخيص المسيحية : الدستور المسيحى للحفظ يا مسيحيين وللتنفيذ مدى الحياة لعلنا ندرك عمقة
===================
1 ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل، فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه

2 ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلا

3 طوبى للمساكين بالروح، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات

4 طوبى للحزانى، لأنهم يتعزون

5 طوبى للودعاء، لأنهم يرثون الأرض

6 طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر، لأنهم يشبعون

7 طوبى للرحماء، لأنهم يرحمون

8 طوبى للأنقياء القلب ، لأنهم يعاينون الله

9 طوبى لصانعي السلام ، لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون

10 طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البر، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات

11 طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة، من أجلي، كاذبين

12 افرحوا وتهللوا، لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات، فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم

13 أنتم ملح الأرض، ولكن إن فسد الملح فبماذا يملح؟ لا يصلح بعد لشيء، إلا لأن يطرح خارجا ويداس من الناس

14 أنتم نور العالم. لا يمكن أن تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل

15 ولا يوقدون سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال، بل على المنارة فيضيء لجميع الذين في البيت

16 فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس، لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة، ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات

17 لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل

18 فإني الحق أقول لكم : إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل

19 فمن نقض إحدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى وعلم الناس هكذا، يدعى أصغر في ملكوت السماوات. وأما من عمل وعلم، فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماوات

20 فإني أقول لكم: إنكم إن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات

21 قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تقتل، ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم

22 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم، ومن قال لأخيه : رقا، يكون مستوجب المجمع، ومن قال: يا أحمق، يكون مستوجب نار جهنم

23 فإن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح، وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئا عليك

24 فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح، واذهب أولا اصطلح مع أخيك، وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك

25 كن مراضيا لخصمك سريعا مادمت معه في الطريق، لئلا يسلمك الخصم إلى القاضي، ويسلمك القاضي إلى الشرطي، فتلقى في السجن

26 الحق أقول لك: لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الأخير

27 قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تزن

28 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، فقد زنى بها في قلبه

29 فإن كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم

30 وإن كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم

31 وقيل: من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق

32 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : إن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني، ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزني

33 أيضا سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تحنث، بل أوف للرب أقسامك

34 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : لا تحلفوا البتة، لا بالسماء لأنها كرسي الله

35 ولا بالأرض لأنها موطئ قدميه، ولا بأورشليم لأنها مدينة الملك العظيم

36 ولا تحلف برأسك، لأنك لا تقدر أن تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء أو سوداء

37 بل ليكن كلامكم: نعم نعم، لا لا. وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير

38 سمعتم أنه قيل: عين بعين وسن بسن

39 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا

40 ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضا

41 ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين

42 من سألك فأعطه، ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده

43 سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك

44 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم

45 لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين

46 لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم، فأي أجر لكم؟ أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون ذلك

47 وإن سلمتم على إخوتكم فقط، فأي فضل تصنعون؟ أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون هكذا

48 فكونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل
------------------------

1 «احترزوا من أن تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس لكي ينظروكم، وإلا فليس لكم أجر عند أبيكم الذي في السماوات.
2 فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تصوت قدامك بالبوق، كما يفعل المراؤون في المجامع وفي الأزقة، لكي يمجدوا من الناس. الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم!
3 وأما أنت فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تعرف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك،
4 لكي تكون صدقتك في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يجازيك علانية.
5 «ومتى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين، فإنهم يحبون أن يصلوا قائمين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع، لكي يظهروا للناس. الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم!
6 وأما أنت فمتى صليت فادخل إلى مخدعك وأغلق بابك، وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.
7 وحينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالأمم، فإنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.
8 فلا تتشبهوا بهم. لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه.
9 «فصلوا أنتم هكذا: أبانا الذي في السماوات، ليتقدس اسمك.
10 ليأت ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
11 خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.
12 واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.
13 ولا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن نجنا من الشرير. لأن لك الملك، والقوة، والمجد، إلى الأبد. آمين.
14 فإنه إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم، يغفر لكم أيضا أبوكم السماوي.
15 وإن لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم، لا يغفر لكم أبوكم أيضا زلاتكم.
16 «ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم.
17 وأما أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك،
18 لكي لا تظهر للناس صائما، بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.
19 «لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الأرض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ، وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون.
20 بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء، حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ، وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون،
21 لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضا.
22 سراج الجسد هو العين، فإن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا،
23 وإن كانت عينك شريرة فجسدك كله يكون مظلما، فإن كان النور الذي فيك ظلاما فالظلام كم يكون!
24 «لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين، لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر، أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر. لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال.
25 «لذلك أقول لكم: لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون، ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون. أليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام، والجسد أفضل من اللباس؟
26 انظروا إلى طيور السماء: إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن، وأبوكم السماوي يقوتها. ألستم أنتم بالحري أفضل منها؟
27 ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة؟
28 ولماذا تهتمون باللباس؟ تأملوا زنابق الحقل كيف تنمو! لا تتعب ولا تغزل.
29 ولكن أقول لكم: إنه ولا سليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها.
30 فإن كان عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويطرح غدا في التنور، يلبسه الله هكذا، أفليس بالحري جدا يلبسكم أنتم يا قليلي الإيمان؟
31 فلا تهتموا قائلين: ماذا نأكل؟ أو ماذا نشرب؟ أو ماذا نلبس؟
32 فإن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم. لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها.
33 لكن اطلبوا أولا ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم.
34 فلا تهتموا للغد، لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه. يكفي اليوم شره.
-----------------------------

1 «لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا،
2 لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون، وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم.
3 ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك، وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها؟
4 أم كيف تقول لأخيك: دعني أخرج القذى من عينك، وها الخشبة في عينك؟
5 يا مرائي، أخرج أولا الخشبة من عينك، وحينئذ تبصر جيدا أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك!
6 لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب، ولا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير، لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم.
7 «اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم.
8 لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ، ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يفتح له.
9 أم أي إنسان منكم إذا سأله ابنه خبزا، يعطيه حجرا؟
10 وإن سأله سمكة، يعطيه حية؟
11 فإن كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة، فكم بالحري أبوكم الذي في السماوات، يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه!
12 فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضا بهم، لأن هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء.
13 «ادخلوا من الباب الضيق، لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الهلاك، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه!
14 ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه!
15 «احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان، ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة!
16 من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا، أو من الحسك تينا؟
17 هكذا كل شجرة جيدة تصنع أثمارا جيدة، وأما الشجرة الردية فتصنع أثمارا ردية،
18 لا تقدر شجرة جيدة أن تصنع أثمارا ردية، ولا شجرة ردية أن تصنع أثمارا جيدة.
19 كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار.
20 فإذا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم.
21 «ليس كل من يقول لي: يا رب، يا رب! يدخل ملكوت السماوات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات.
22 كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب، يا رب! أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟
23 فحينئذ أصرح لهم: إني لم أعرفكم قط! اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم!
24 «فكل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ويعمل بها، أشبهه برجل عاقل، بنى بيته على الصخر.
25 فنزل المطر، وجاءت الأنهار، وهبت الرياح، ووقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط، لأنه كان مؤسسا على الصخر.
26 وكل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ولا يعمل بها، يشبه برجل جاهل، بنى بيته على الرمل.
27 فنزل المطر، وجاءت الأنهار، وهبت الرياح، وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط، وكان سقوطه عظيما!».
28 فلما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال بهتت الجموع من تعليمه،
29 لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة.



انجيل متى الاصحاح 5 و 6 و7

=




=








=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أكتوبر 2015)

​

ثلاثة اجزاء 
الجزء الاول 
لايهمنى اشخاص ولا يهمنى ان اقنعك بما اؤمن به واختبر صدقة يوميا بكل لحظة البوست موجه للمسيحيين ولمن يهمه الامر حول تحريف الانجيل والتوراة محرفين عبر الترجمات بس اللي ميفهمش بحاجة وجاهل فيها ما يفتيش فيها
----------------
لقد حرص الله على تكوين كتابه المقدس بكل حكمة وفطنة، وحافظ عليه أثناء كتابه الأنبياء له فلم تأت نبوة واحدة غير تلك التي سمح بها الله، وقد جمع الكتاب المقدس بقسميه الأول والثاني كالآتي:
القسم الأول: جمع في ثلاث مراحل: ، المرحلة الأولى وهي تتكلم عن الأحداث من آدم وحتى موسى وفي هذه المرحلة أعطى الله وصاياه وشرائعه لأنبيائه بداية من آدم الذي أخذ الوصايا من الله، وعاش حتى رأى أخنوخ ونقل إليه ما تلقاه من الله، و!ن أخنوخ نبيًا سار مع الله، وكذلك متوشالح أبن أخنوخ بقى حيًا إلى زمن نوح الذي كان بارا وكاملا وفي أجياله، وسام ابن نوح عاش إلى زمن إبراهيم (تكوين 10: 21، 11: 10-26).
وكان كل جيل ينقل وصايا الله وشرائعه للجيل الذي يليه، ولم يكن صعبا أن يعرف موسى مما سبقوه عن الأحداث السابقة له ليسجلها ويكتبها بإرشاد الروح القدس.
المرحلة الثانية: عصر موسى ابتداء من سفر الخروج أصبح تسجيل الأحداث يتم كتابة أول بأول، حيث كانت الكتابة معروفة قبل موسى بأكثر من ثلاثة قرون، حيث سجل حمورابي شريعته، لذلك كان سهلا أن يسجل موسى كلمة الرب كتابة، وبناء على الأمر الإلهي الصادر من الله رأسا إلى موسى، لأن الله أمر موسى بذلك وقال له: "أكتب هذا تذكار في كتاب وضعة في مسامع يشوع" (خروج 17: 14).
المرحلة الثالثة: من يشوع إلى ملاخي، حيث قال الله ليشوع "لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك، بل تلهج به نهارًا وليلًا لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه" (يشوع 8:1) حافظ يشوع على الشريعة الإلهية وسجل كل ما صنعه الله معه، يقول الكتاب المقدس"كتب يشوع هذا الكلام د سفر شريعة الله" (يشوع 26:24). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وهكذا الأمر نفسه حدث مع الأنبياء فلم يكتبوا من ذواتهم، بل ما أمر به الله أن يكتب فكانت كلمات الوحي المسجلة في أسفار الأنبياء مسبوقة بعبارة مثل"كلام الرب إلى.."هكذا قال رب الجنود".. "هكذا قال الرب". إلى أن كتب ملاخي سفره، ليكتمل بذلك القسم الأول من أسفار الكتاب المقدس، الذي شهد المسيح بصدقه وأقتبس منه كما سبق التوضيح.
القسم الثاني: وبنفس الفكرة جاء تسجيل الإنجيل والرسائل، وكما عمل السيد وأقتبس من الأسفار المكتوبة، نجد التلاميذ والرسل يقتبسون منها، ويقتبسون من من بعض كتابات بعضهم البعض أيضا، فالرسول بولس وهو يكتب إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس نحو عام 66 م يقتبس من إنجيل لوقا (1 تيموثاوس 18:5، لوقا 7:10). كما أن الرسول بطرس في رسالته الثانية يشير إلى رسائل بولس الرسول (2 بطرس 3: 15، 16).
ولقد حافظ المؤمنون في العصر الأول على الأسفار المقدسة، ويرى البعض أن الله قد أطال في عمر يوحنا الرسول لهذا الغرض السامي ليسجل آخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس ويسلم الآباء (أباء الكنيسة) الكتاب المقدس مكتوبا ومتفقا عليه، ليصل إلينا في صورته الحالية.
كيف وصلت إلينا أسفار العهد القديم:
العهد القديم يسجل لنا بداية إعلان الله عن نفسه وعن علاقته بالإنسان وكيف يجب أن تكون علاقة الإنسان به. إن هناك بعض الحقائق التي سوف تساعدنا على فهم العهد القديم بوضوح أكثر:
ـ أن العهد القديم كتب من خلال حوالي أكثر من 1000 سنة.
ـ كتب عن طريق حوالي 30 كاتب.
ـ يحتوى على 46 سفر.
ـ كتب أساسا في اللغة العبرية وبعض الأجزاء القليلة في اللغة الآرامية.
ـ أن النسخ الأولية للعهد القديم كلها نسخت كتابة باليد من النسخة الأصلية بحذر وتدقيق وهكذا انتقلت من جيل إلى جيل.
ـ أهم الترجمات للعهد القديم من العبرية إلى اليونانية وتسمى بالسبتوجنت LXX)) Septuagint (الترجمة السبعينية) وقد تمت في سنه 250 قبل الميلاد.
ـ الترجمة الثانية كانت باللاتينية وتسمى "لاتن فولجاتا"Latin Vulgate وقد كتبت بين (383 ـ 405 ميلادي) وهي الترجمة التي استخدمت لمدة 1000 سنة معتبره إنها ترجمة الكتاب المقدس في ذلك الوقت.
ـ أول ترجمه للغة الانجليزية انتهت حوالي سنة 1384 م بواسطة شخص أسمه جون وكليف John Wycliff وبعدها بحوالى200 سنه وبالضبط سنة 1611 م ظهرت ترجمة أخرى معروفه باسم كنج جيمس فرجن (ترجمة الملك جيمز) King James Versien وبعد أن خرجت للوجود أصبحت المقياس للترجمات الأخرى المتتالية بعد ذلك.
ـ أن اكتشاف مخطوطات البحر الميت في قمران (Qumran) سنة 1947 أكدت صحة العهد القديم الذي معنا اليوم.
ـ العهد القديم حفظ بمعجزه من الرب نفسه في مده تزيد عن ثلاثة آلاف سنة.
- رفض البروتستانت بعض الأسفار من الكتاب المقدس كعادتهم في وضع ما يريدون أو إلغاء ما لا يريدون.. ويؤمن بها الطوائف الأولى تاريخيًا في العالم وهي الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية. ويطلق على هذه الأسفار اسم: الأسفار القانونية الثانية.. وستجد قسمًا خاصًا عنها هنا في موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت، بالإضافة إلى النص الكامل لها.
(رفض البروتستانت امر يخص البروتستانت ولا ينتقص من الاسفار القانونية التى حذفها البروتستانت بالتجميع وليس بالاصل المترجم )

- كيف حصلنا على العهد الجديد:
يبدأ العهد الجديد من حيث انتهي العهد القديم في إكمال خطة الله للفداء بالإعلان عن يسوع المسيح كالمسيا الموعود به في العهد القديم. ويركز على المجيء الأول والثاني للمسيح والرد الذي يرغب الله من من كل شخص أن يعمله نتيجة إعلانه عن شخصه في شخص المسيح.
- بعض الحقائق التي تساعدنا على فهم أفضل للعهد الجديد:
¨ كتب في فترة حوالي 50 سنة ( 45 م. - 95 م.)
¨ كتبه على الأقل ثمانية أشخاص مختلفون.
¨ يشمل 27 سفر فيها الفكرة الرئيسية المتحدة.
¨ كتب باليونانية العامة.
¨ حفظت منه أكثر من 5000 نسخة (نسخ كاملة والبعض أجزاء).
¨ أقدم أجزاء منه هي من يوحنا التي يرجع تاريخها إلى عام 135 م.
¨ معظم النسخ الكاملة للمخطوطات يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي.
¨ في عام 397 أعترف المجمع الكنسي في قرطاج بالـ27 سفر الموصى بهم.
¨ كان يتم نسخ المخطوطات بعناية فائقة لعمل نسخ من العهد الجديد حتى أخترع جوتنبرج الطباعة في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي.
¨ في القرن الثالث الميلادي قام جيروم بعمل الترجمة اللاتينية "الفولجاتا" وصارت الكتاب المقدس للمسيحيين في العالم الغربي لمدة تزيد على 1000 سنة.
¨ صارت ترجمة الكنج جيمس (1611م) أوسع انتشارا بين الكنائس الإنجيلية الانجليزية منذ ذلك التاريخ.
هناك ترجمة عربية مقبولة من عند معظم المسيحيين وقد ترجموا من اللغات الأصلية إلى العربية. وهي ترجمة فان ديك "Van Dyck" وقد طبعت لأول مرة بالعربية عام 1865 م.
Divider!
ملخص عام:
المراجع الأصلية
1- المخطوطات القديمة:
· أهم مخطوطات العهد القديم:
* لفائف البحر الميت وترجع إلى 100- 250 ق.م.
* بردية ناش وترجع للقرن الثاني الميلادي.
* مخطوطات جينزة - القاهرة وترجع للقرن السادس حتى التاسع الميلادي.
* مخطوطات الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية وترجع إلى 100ق.م.
· أهم مخطوطات العهد الجديد:
* المخطوطات البردية:
§ مخطوطة جون رايلاند وترجع إلى 125م
§ مخطوطة بودمير وترجع إلى 150م.
§ مخطوطة تشستر بيتى وترجع إلى 220م.
* المخطوطات البوصية:
§ النسخة السينائية وترجع إلى 340 م. وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطاني.
§ النسخة الفاتيكانية وترجع إلى 350م. وهي محفوظة الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان.
§ النسخة الإسكندرية وترجع إلى 450 م. وهي موجودة الآن بالمتحف البريطاني.
§ النسخة الافرايمية وترجع إلى 450م. وهي موجودة الآن في المكتبة الوطنية بباريس.
هذه المخطوطات وآلاف المخطوطات الأخرى الموجودة لدينا الآن، والتي حدد عمرها علماء محايدون، تؤكد بكل يقين أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم نقله إلينا بأمانة ودقة تامة.
ـ اكتشاف مخطوطات البحر الميت في قمران (Qumran) سنة 1947 للعهد القديم.
2- الترجمات:
· ترجمات العهد القديم:
* الأرامية (500 ق.م.)
* السبعينية (285 ق.م.) (السبتوجنت Septuagint)
* السريانية (في القرون الأولى للمسيحية).
· ترجمات العهد الجديد:
* الترجمات اللاتينية: اللاتينية (ايطاليا) في القرن الثاني الميلادي - الفولجاتا الشعبية في القرن الرابع الميلادي. (لاتن فولجاتا Latin Vulgate)
* الترجمات السريانية: القديمة (القرن الثاني الميلادي) - البسيطة (150-200) - الفيلوكسينان (508 م.).
* الترجمات القبطية: الصعيدية (بدأها نبينوس 185 م.) - الأخميمية والفيومية (الرابع والخامس الميلادي) - البحيرية (القرن الرابع الميلادي).
* أول ترجمه للغة الانجليزية انتهت حوالي سنة 1384 م. بواسطة شخص أسمه جون وكليف John Wycliff وبعدها بحوالى200 سنة وبالضبط سنة 1611 م. ظهرت ترجمة أخرى معروفه باسم كنج جيمس فرجن King James Versien (نسخة الملك جيمز) وبعد أن خرجت للوجود أصبحت المقياس للترجمات الأخرى المتتالية بعد ذلك.
* ترجمات أخرى: مثل الأرمينية والجورجية والأثيوبية والعربية وغيرها.
http://st-takla.org/…/01…/014-How-we-got-the-Holy-Bible.html
-----------------------------
استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
فهرس البحث:
بعض الأدلة على صحة كتاب الله:
الدليل الأول: اتفاق أكثر من ثلاثين نبيًا على مدى العصور في الوحي الإلهي
الدليل الثاني: إتمام نبوءات الكتاب المقدس
الدليل الثالث: الكتاب المقدس كتاب واحد
الدليل الرابع: اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام يعترفون بأن الكتاب المقدس هو من عند الله
الدليل الخامس: الكتاب المقدس يحمل سلامته في ذاته
المزيد...
1. شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة لصحة الكتاب المقدس
2. الكتاب المقدس صحيح علميًا
3. الكتاب المقدس صحيح تاريخيًا
أولًا: شهادة تفرد الكتاب المقدس
ثانيًا: شهادة المراجع الأصلية
ثالثًا: شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين والكتب الكنسية
1- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين
2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية
رابعًا: شهادة العلم الحديث
خامسًا: شهادة التاريخ والآثار
1- شهادة آثار العهد القديم لصحة الكتاب المقدس
2- شهادة آثار العهد الجديد لصحة الكتاب الشريف
سادسًا: شهادة إتمام النبوات
1- شهادة نبوات العهد القديم لصحة الكتاب المقدس
2- شهادة نبوات العهد الجديد لصحة الكتاب المقدس
سابعًا: شهادة العقل والمنطق
1- دور العهد القديم في إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد
2- دور كتبة العهد الجديد في إثبات وحيه وعصمته
أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة إذا صحَّت دعوى تحريف كتاب الله!!
مراجع ومصادر للاستزادة
â†‘ بعض الأدلة على صحة كتاب الله:
â†‘ الدليل الأول: الذين قاموا بكتابة الكتاب المقدس أكثر من ثلاثين نبيًا وحواريًا، وكلهم مجمعون على حقائق الإيمان المسيحي. ومن أولوياتها حاجة العالم إلى الخلاص، و ألوهية السيد المسيح، وجوهر الله الواحد الثالوث، وحقيقة صلب المسيح وقيامته. وذلك بالرغم من تنوّع ثقافاتهم واختلاف عصورهم وطول مدة الزمن الذي كتبوا فيه وهو أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة سنة بدءًا من موسى النبي كاتب التوراة إلى القديس يوحنا الرسول كاتب سفر الرؤيا.
ولو أن الكتاب المقدس كتبه شخص واحد لأمكن الشك فيه حسب القاعدة "شاهد واحد لا يشهد" (عدد 30:35). لذلك فإن تعدد كَتَبة الكتاب المقدس هو تعدد للشهود ومن ثم إعلان لصحته.
â†‘ الدليل الثاني: إن رسالة الله إلى العالم في كتابه المقدس كانت على أيدي الأنبياء والرسل. وكان لا بُدّ أن يُظهِر الله قوته فيهم لكي يقبل العالم رسالتهم ويتحقق أنهم من الله. وقوة الله لا تظهر في الكلام مثلما تظهر في العمل.. والكتاب المقدس ليس مملوءًا بالنبوات ولكنه مصبوغ بها. فما كانت وظيفة العهد القديم سوى التمهيد بالنبوات للعهد الجديد. وما العهد الجديد سوى تحقيق كامل لجميع نبوءات العهد القديم.. ولو خلا الكتاب من النبوات لانتفت النبوة من كاتبيه! إذًا امتلاءه بالمعجزات والنبوات يشير إلى سماويته وأنه من الله، ومن ثم يؤكد صدقه وصحته.
الدليل الثالث: لا يوجد اختلاف بين جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس المنتشرة في العالم، بل هي كتاب واحد. كذلك النسخ الموجودة من القرون الأولى للمسيحية لا تختلف عن النسخ الموجودة لدينا الآن بعد مرور أكثر من ألفيّ عام. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس الموجود معنا يضم العهد القديم الذي يحوي الديانة اليهودية. وهو نفسه صورة طبق الأصل من النسخة الموجودة مع اليهود الذين سبقت ديانتهم الديانة المسيحية بآلاف السنين. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس متوافق مع تفاسير آباء القرون الأولى بالمسيحية، فمن أين حدث تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟! ومتى حدث؟ وكيف حدث؟ وإن كان قد حدث، فأين الكتاب المقدس الذي لم يُحَرَّف، وهل لم تبق منه نسخة واحدة تشهد بقول القائلين بالتحريف! وإن لم توجد النسخة غير المُحَرَّفة فكلام هؤلاء يحتاج إلى دليل على صدق قولهم. وإن عجزوا إن إتيان الدليل تصبح تهمة التحريف باطلة، وخرافة لا دليل عليها. ثم ما هو قول هؤلاء إزاء ما يعثر عليه الباحثون والمنقبون يومًا بعد آخر من نسخ مخطوطة لأسفار الكتاب المقدس في الحفريات التي تقوم بها بعثات الكشف عن الآثار. وتحقيقها يثبت أنها من القرون الأولى للمسيحية ومطابقة لما بين أيدينا اليوم مما يشير إلى أن الكتاب المقدس هو هو بعينه لم يتغير ولم يُحَرَّف.
â†‘ الدليل الرابع: إن اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام يعترفون بأن الكتاب المقدس هو من عند الله. فإن ادعى أحد أنه محرف فإنه يتهم الله بعجزه عن حفظ كتابه الذي أوحى به إذ تركه في أيدي بشر لكي يعبثوا به ويغيروا حقائقه. وإن صحّ هذا الاتهام فإنه يؤكد عجز الله -حاشا- عن حفظه أي كتاب آخر يوحي به للناس. ومن ثم يصير العالم كله "ضلال في ضلال". وصاحب هذا الاتهام بصبح من أول المُضَلَّلين. وإن كان حاشا لله أن يضلل العالم فكتابه المقدس سليم تمامًا من كل تحريف.
الدليل الخامس: إن كتابنا المقدس يحمل سلامته في ذاته. وذلك من صدق أقواله وتحقق مواعيده وعظمة تأثيره في تغيير النفس البشرية والسمو بها في مدارج الروح وإنارتها بالحكمة الإلهية وإشباعها بالمعارف الربانية والأسرار السمائية وإسعادها بتذوق الثمار الحلوة للسلوك بوصاياه والخضوع لأحكامه. وهذا دليل عملي حي، نحيا به بل هو يحيا فينا لأنه يجعلنا على قمة العالم في الحكمة والفضيلة والروحانية
المزيد...
نحن نؤمن بالله، ونؤمن بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله المكتوبة، وأنه روح وحياة يقودنا في رحلتنا في هذا العالم، يرشد ويعلم، يبكت ويعزي، يشرح ويفسر من أجل أن تستنير حياتنا بكلماته وشخصياته ومواقفه وتعاليمه.
نعم؛ إن من قرأ الكتاب المقدس وتأثر به يكن له في قلبه مكانة عظيمة ويشعر بأهميته القصوى للحياة. ولا أظن أنه يستطيع أن يحيا حياة حقيقية بدون هذا الكتاب العظيم.
ولذلك، وبنفس الطريقة التي حاول بها الشيطان أن يسقط حواء: "أحقًا قال الله" (تك 3: 1)، يحاول اليوم أن يهاجم أبناء الله بنفس الحيلة: "هل الكتاب المقدس هو حقًا كلمة الله؟" فهو يعلم أن الكتاب المقدس هو القادر بقوته وسلطانه أن يقوض مملكة الشر ويقضي على سلطان إبليس. ولذا فقد حاول عبر العصور أن يستخدم كل أسلحته لينال من هذا الكتاب ولكن دون جدوى فقد ثبت وانتشر واثر في العالم ونفوس البشر بطريقة لم يسبق لها مثيل.
ولكثرة ما تعرض له الكتاب المقدس من هجوم أصبح الكتاب الوحيد الذي لا يخشى شيئًا فقد انتصر على كل ضروب النقض والتشكيك حتى أنه لم يبقى للمعارضين أن يقولوا شيئا جديدًا، ولذا افخر يا عزيزي الشاب فكتابك قد انتصر على كل عدو حاول أن ينال منه ولا يوجد سؤال أو تشكيك إلا وإجاباته حاضرة تمامًا. إننا اليوم نشكر الله من أجل أنه يحول كل شر إلى خير، فقد أظهرت حملات الهجوم الشرسة الشريرة قوة هذا الكتاب العظيم بدلًا من أن تنال منه.
ولكن، ورغم كل ذلك ما زال هناك من يسال هل من الممكن أن يصيب هذا الكتاب أي تحريف أو تغيير أو تعديل أو أن يكون قد أصابه التحريف في فترات سابقة؟ وما هي الشهادات العلمية والتاريخية والنبوية التي تؤكد على صدقه؟
St-Takla.org Divider
وسوف نتناول في هذه الكلمات شهادات قليلة من كثير، تؤكد استحالة أن يصيب الكتاب أي تحريف، منها شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة، وشهادة العلم، والتاريخ والنبوات.
â†‘ 1. شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة لصحة الكتاب المقدس:
يقول روبرتس في كتابه عن نقد العهد الجديد (عن كتاب ثقتي في الكتاب المقدس): "إنه يوجد نحو عشرة آلاف مخطوطة للفولجاتا اليونانية، وعلى الأقل ألف مخطوطة من الترجمات القديمة ونحو 5300 مخطوطة يونانية للعهد القديم بكامله، كما يوجد لدينا 24 ألف مخطوطة لأجزاء من العهد الجديد، كما أننا نقدر أن نجمع أجزاء كثيرة من العهد الجديد من اقتباسات الكتاب المسيحيين الأولين".
ويعود الكثير من هذه المخطوطات للعهد الجديد إلى القرون الأولى للمسيحية -ويمكن أن نفرد لدراسة المخطوطات دراسة مستقلة- وجميعها تؤكد على صدق الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا.
â†‘ 2. الكتاب المقدس صحيح علميًا:
تحدث الكتاب المقدس عن بعض الحقائق العلمية والتي لم يستطع العلم اكتشافها إلا بعد قرون طويلة مثل:
الأرض كروية

إشعياء 40: 22
دورة الماء في الطبيعة

أيوب 36: 27، 28، جامعة 1: 6، 7 و 11: 3، عاموس 9: 6
الأرض مثبتة في مكانها بقوة غير مرئية (قوة الجاذبية الأرضية)

أيوب 26: 7
الدم البشري واحد بين كافة الأمم والشعوب

أعمال 17: 26
ضرورة عزل المرضى بأمراض معدية

لاويين 13: 46
ضرورة التخلص من فضلات الإنسان

التثنية 23: 12، 13
â†‘ كيف تفسر أن الكتاب المقدس تحدث عن حقائق علمية قبل أن يكتشفها العلماء بمئات السنين؟
هل تستطيع أن تجد أي آيات كتابية تتعارض مع العلم الحديث؟ (لقد حاول أعداء الكتاب أن يجدوا ما يناقض العلم في الكتاب وقالوا كيف يقول الكتاب أن الأرض كروية بينما هي في حقيقة الأمر -حسب الاعتقاد القديم- مسطحة وممدودة، ومضت الأيام وصعد الإنسان إلى الفضاء وقام بتصوير الأرض فوجدها كما قال الكتاب نمامًا، ومرة أخرى قالوا كيف تثبت الأرض على لا شيء فهي مثبتة على قرني ثور ضخم أو مثبتة عن طريق الجبال -حسب الاعتقاد القديم- ومضت القرون وتم اكتشاف قانون الجاذبية ورأينا بعيوننا ما قاله الكتاب أن الأرض معلقة في السماء على لا شيء بواسطة قوانين الجاذبية. ونستطيع أن نذكر الكثير من الأمثلة المشابهة).. وقمنا بعمل قسم كبير حول الإعجاز العلمي للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت.
â†‘ 3. الكتاب المقدس صحيح تاريخيًا:
هل أكد علم الحفريات على صحة أحداث الكتاب المقدس؟ نعم فقد أثبتت الحفريات صدق الكتاب الكامل، وقد وجد علماء الحفريات الكثير من حفريات بعض الشعوب القديمة مثل الحثيين والتي لم تكن معروفة قبلًا إلا من خلال الكتاب المقدس، ووجدوا فلك نوح بنفس أبعاده فوق جبل أراراط، ووجدوا لوح موآب وقصته الشهيرة، والكثير غيرها وقد قال في هذا عالم الآثار نلسون جلويك (ونقله روبرتس في كتابه): "لم يحدث اكتشاف اثري واحد ناقض ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس. إن التاريخ الكتابي صحيح تمامًا بدرجة مذهلة، كما تشهد بذلك الحفريات والآثار".
كما أننا نجد أن جميع الشخصيات، والأماكن، والشعوب، والأسماء، والأحداث التاريخية التي ذكرها الكتاب هي صحيحة تمامًا ومثبته تاريخيًا، وقد تحدثت الشعوب القديمة عن الكثير من حوادث الكتاب المقدس مثل الخليقة والطوفان وبرج بابل، فعلى أي شيء يؤكد هذا؟
ومن المستحيل أن يدعي شخصًا تحريف الإنجيل ويقدم دليلًا على ذلك فلا يستطيع أي مدعي أن يجيب على هذه الأسئلة: متى حرف الإنجيل؟ من حرف الإنجيل؟ أين حرف الإنجيل؟ لماذا حرف الإنجيل؟ لو حرفت كلمة الله، لماذا لم يمنع الله هذا التحريف؟
فالسؤال الأول مستحيل الإجابة إليه لأنه توجد لدينا مخطوطات قديمة جدًا للكتاب المقدس والآلاف من اقتباسات الآباء منه كما تشهد الكتابات القديمة له. والسؤال الثاني مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لا توجد مصلحة لأحد في هذا التحريف، ولو حرفه اليهود لكانوا قد استبعدوا الآيات التي تسئ إليهم وتذكر أعمالهم الشريرة في حق الله و الأنبياء ولحذفوا أخطاء الأنبياء. ولو حرفه المسيحيون لحذفوا الإهانات التي وجهت للسيد المسيح، ولاستغل اليهود هذه الفرصة وشهدوا عليهم لأنهم كانوا موجودين في هذه الفترة. والسؤال الثالث مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لم تمض سوى سنوات قليلة من البشارة بالإنجيل وكان الإنجيل قد انتشر في أغلب مناطق العالم القديم ومن المستحيل أن تجمع كل هذه المخطوطات من أنحاء العالم لتحريفها. ومن المستحيل الإجابة على السؤال الرابع لأنه لا يوجد سبب واحد يدعو المسيحيين أو اليهود لتحريف الكتاب المقدس الذي سفكوا دمائهم من أجل الحفاظ على الإيمان الموجود به.
وتأتي الحقيقة الأخيرة أن كلمة الله لا تحرف لأن الله هو الذي يحفظها عبر الزمان وحاشا لله العظيم القدرة أن يترك كلمته للتحريف. فكل شخص يدعي تحريف الكتاب المقدس إنما يفتري في المقام الأول على الله له كل المجد والقدرة والعزة.
لقد دافع الفخر الرازي (543-606هـ.)، أحد مشاهير أئمة الإسلام عن صحة الكتاب المقدس وسلامة نصّه، فقال 327: "كيف يمكن التحريف في الكتاب الذي بلغت آحاد حروفه وكلماته مبلغ التواتر المشهورة في الشرق والغرب؟ وكيف يمكن إدخال التحريف في التوراة مع شهرتها العظيمة بين الناس..؟ إن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى تغيير اللفظ، فكل عاقل يرى أن تغيير الكتاب المقدس كان متعذّرًا لأنه كان متداولًا بين أناس كثيرين مختلفي الملل والنحل. فكان في أيدي اليهود الذين كانوا متشتتين في أنحاء الدنيا، بل كان منتشرا بين المسيحيين في أقاصي الأرض..".
عزيزي، وقد تأكدت الآن من استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس، وتعرفت على قوته وسلطانه فهل تبدأ في قراءته ودراسته بانتظام؟
St-Takla.org Divider
# مقال آخر:
â†‘ أولًا: شهادة تفرد الكتاب المقدس:

1- الكتاب المقدس فريد في وحدته: فقد كتبه حوالي أربعين رجلًا على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس في وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعًا روح واحد هو روح الله القدوس.
2- الكتاب المقدس فريد في ملاءمته لكل جيل وعصر: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي لم يصبه القدم، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) بل هو جديد دائمًا وصالح لكل زمان ولكل عصر.
3- الكتاب المقدس فريد في ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد: فهو مناسب لكل فئات الناس ولكل القامات الروحية.
4- الكتاب المقدس فريد في شموله وكماله: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي كتب في جميع الموضوعات، فهو بحق مكتبة إلهية شاملة تحوى التاريخ والأدب والشعر والقانون والفلسفة والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق، إلى جانب القضية الأساسية وهي خلاص الإنسان.
5- الكتاب المقدس فريد في انتشاره وتوزيعه: إذ يفوق توزيعه أي كتاب آخر بعشرات المرات فقد تم توزيع الكتاب المقدس في عام 1998م 20.751.515 نسخة كاملة في 2212 لغة ولهجة.
6- الكتاب المقدس فريد في صموده وبقائه: لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقى الكتاب المقدس من اضطهادات وحروب ولكنه بقى صامدًا شامخًا على مر العصور.
7- الكتاب المقدس في قوته وتأثيره: فهو يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد في أي كتاب آخر... إن الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مخلص.
â†‘ ثانيًا: شهادة المراجع الأصلية
(راجع سؤال: كيف وصل إلينا الكتاب المقدس؟ هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت)
هذه النسخ الأصلية والترجمات الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس، والتي بدأت منذ زمن مبكر جدًا قد عملت على سرعة انتشار الكتاب المقدس بين شعوب العالم. ويوجد لدينا الآن أكثر من عشرة آلاف مخطوطة لهذه الترجمات القديمة وهي تتفق جميعها مع الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا.
â†‘ ثالثًا: شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين والكتب الكنسية
â†‘ 1- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين:
اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك في عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الاقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد للآتي:
أنها قديمة جدًا إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي.
أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية.
أنها مقتبسة في بلاد عديدة سواء في الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب.
أنها كثيرة جدًا إذ يبلغ عدد الاقتباسات التي اقتبسها الآباء قبل مجمع نيقية حوالي 32000 اقتباسًا، فإذا أضفنا إليهم اقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية وحتى 440 م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف اقتباسًا ولأمكن منها استعادة العهد الجديد أكثر من مرة في أكثر من لغة.
St-Takla.org Image: Color the Arabic Holy Bible - Courtesy of "Encyclopedia of the Coptic Ornaments Colouring Images" - the names of all the Bible books were added by St-Takla.org - transparent gif - click on any Book name to go to it صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: تلوين صورة الإنجيل - موضوعة بإذن: موسوعة الزخارف القبطية للتلوين - تم إضافة أسماء أسفار الكتاب المقدس الـ73 بواسطة موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت - شفافة - اضغط على أي اسم سفر للذهاب إليه
St-Takla.org Image: Color the Arabic Holy Bible - Courtesy of "Encyclopedia of the Coptic Ornaments Colouring Images" - the names of all the Bible books were added by St-Takla.org - transparent gif - click on any Book name to go to it
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: تلوين صورة الإنجيل - موضوعة بإذن: موسوعة الزخارف القبطية للتلوين - تم إضافة أسماء أسفار الكتاب المقدس الـ73 بواسطة موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت - شفافة - اضغط على أي اسم سفر للذهاب إليه
â†‘ 2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية:
عرفت الكنائس والقراءات الكنسية منذ بداية المسيحية والقراءات الكنسية عادة محافظة تعتمد على أقدم المخطوطات... والكتب الكنسية وجدت مطابقة تمامًا للنصوص الكتابية التي بين أيدينا فلا يوجد بها ما يغاير أو يضاد أي نص عندنا.
â†‘ رابعًا: شهادة العلم الحديث
عزيزي زائر موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت: نريد أولًا أن نضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية:
الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على حقائق علمية كثيرة، مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب القارئ العادي.
الكتاب المقدس لم يحتو على الأخطاء العلمية التي كانت شائعة وقت كتابته.
الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتي لم تكتشف إلا حديثًا.
وإليك بعضًا مما يوضح توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس:
الكون ليس أزليًا (تك 1:1).
كانت الأرض في بدايتها بغير حياة (تك 2:1).
اجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان واحد (تك 9:1،10).
ظهور الأعشاب أولًا ثم القبول ثم الأشجار (تك 11:1).
ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية (تك 1).
خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض (تك 7:2).
إشارة إلى كروية الأرض (أش 22:40).
إشارة إلى الجاذبية الأرضية (1يو 7:26).
إشارة إلى دورة المياه في الطبيعة (جا 7:1).
إشارة إلى تنوع الأنسجة في الكائنات الحية المختلفة (1كو 39:15).
إشارة إلى تحلل العناصر في الطبيعية (2بط 10:3-12).
â†‘ خامسًا: شهادة التاريخ والآثار
شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالًا، وإليك بعضًا من هذه الاكتشافات:
â†‘ 1- شهادة آثار العهد القديم لصحة الكتاب المقدس:
اكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد في (تك 2).
يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة في أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7).
عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط في أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار اليوم ذلك الخبر في 9 يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما جاء في (تك 6).
اكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التي بناها رمسيس الثاني، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1).
اكتشف الأثريون لوحة إسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصري بالقاهرة، وهي تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14).
اكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض كما وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلًا على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة أحرقت بالنار (يش 6).
وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الاكتشافات مثل حجر موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار في بابل وحجر قانون حمورابي وحفريات مدينة صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصًا مطابقة لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس.
â†‘ 2- شهادة آثار العهد الجديد لصحة الكتاب الشريف:
تم اكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس و إكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التي أخذها الحراس والقصبة التي أعطيت له، وكل هذه محفوظة في كنائس معروفة.
شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح.
شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي في القرن الأول الميلادي في كتابه العاديات والآثار.
شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الروماني في القرن الأول الميلادي في كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامري في القرن الأول الميلادي.
شهادة التلمود اليهودي عن شخصية السيد المسيح.
تقرير بيلاطس البنطي إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما.
صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولي (اضغط على الرابط السابق لتقرأ نصه هنا في موقع أنبا تكلاهيمانوت).
St-Takla.org Divider
â†‘ سادسًا: شهادة إتمام النبوات
â†‘ 1- شهادة نبوات العهد القديم لصحة الكتاب المقدس:
نبوات عن السيد المسيح: هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادي والمخلص، وكلها تحققت في السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم.
نبوات عن شعوب وملوك:
* نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27).
* نبوة يشوع عن أريحا في القرن الـ15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت في (1مل 34:16).
* نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريبًا.
* نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبي (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفيًا.
* نبوة إشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التي لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجيء العائلة المقدسة لها.
* نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب في أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك في المسيحية بعد 600 سنة.
* نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودي (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين.
* نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفيًا.
* نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة.
â†‘ 2- شهادة نبوات العهد الجديد لصحة الكتاب المقدس:
تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الاضطهاد الذي سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)، وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الاضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفيًا.
وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن في القرن الرابع الميلادي.
وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44).
وتنبأ عن انتشار الإنجيل في المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك.
وتنبأ عن استشهاد القديس بطرس والطريقة التي يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفيًا.
â†‘ سابعًا: شهادة العقل والمنطق
â†‘ 1- دور العهد القديم في إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد:
وحدة العهد القديم و العهد الجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب في تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف أيضًا العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقًا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد الجديد ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف أمام أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحًا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف ومكانه؟
â†‘ 2- دور كتبة العهد الجديد في إثبات وحيه وعصمته:
كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث.
كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت في وحدة واحدة.
ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم في الكتابة.
كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولًا.
لم يعتمدوا في كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا في غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه.
استشهدوا جميعًا (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) في سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به.
â†‘ # أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة إذا صحَّت دعوى تحريف كتاب الله!!
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا في التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها:
* من الذي حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
* متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
* أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
* لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
* أين النسخة الأصلية التي لم تحرف؟
عزيزي زائر موقع الأنبا تكلا: هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقًا لوعد السيد المسيح نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لن يزول" (إنجيل متى 35:24).
http://st-takla.org/…/01-Questions-Related-to-The-Holy-Bibl…


و


https://www.facebook.com/AYGYPT/posts/10203765538419356



-------
يتبع


----------



## asmicheal (7 أكتوبر 2015)

​

ثلاثة اجزاء 
الجزء الاول 
لايهمنى اشخاص ولا يهمنى ان اقنعك بما اؤمن به واختبر صدقة يوميا بكل لحظة البوست موجه للمسيحيين ولمن يهمه الامر حول تحريف الانجيل والتوراة محرفين عبر الترجمات بس اللي ميفهمش بحاجة وجاهل فيها ما يفتيش فيها
----------------
لقد حرص الله على تكوين كتابه المقدس بكل حكمة وفطنة، وحافظ عليه أثناء كتابه الأنبياء له فلم تأت نبوة واحدة غير تلك التي سمح بها الله، وقد جمع الكتاب المقدس بقسميه الأول والثاني كالآتي:
القسم الأول: جمع في ثلاث مراحل: ، المرحلة الأولى وهي تتكلم عن الأحداث من آدم وحتى موسى وفي هذه المرحلة أعطى الله وصاياه وشرائعه لأنبيائه بداية من آدم الذي أخذ الوصايا من الله، وعاش حتى رأى أخنوخ ونقل إليه ما تلقاه من الله، و!ن أخنوخ نبيًا سار مع الله، وكذلك متوشالح أبن أخنوخ بقى حيًا إلى زمن نوح الذي كان بارا وكاملا وفي أجياله، وسام ابن نوح عاش إلى زمن إبراهيم (تكوين 10: 21، 11: 10-26).
وكان كل جيل ينقل وصايا الله وشرائعه للجيل الذي يليه، ولم يكن صعبا أن يعرف موسى مما سبقوه عن الأحداث السابقة له ليسجلها ويكتبها بإرشاد الروح القدس.
المرحلة الثانية: عصر موسى ابتداء من سفر الخروج أصبح تسجيل الأحداث يتم كتابة أول بأول، حيث كانت الكتابة معروفة قبل موسى بأكثر من ثلاثة قرون، حيث سجل حمورابي شريعته، لذلك كان سهلا أن يسجل موسى كلمة الرب كتابة، وبناء على الأمر الإلهي الصادر من الله رأسا إلى موسى، لأن الله أمر موسى بذلك وقال له: "أكتب هذا تذكار في كتاب وضعة في مسامع يشوع" (خروج 17: 14).
المرحلة الثالثة: من يشوع إلى ملاخي، حيث قال الله ليشوع "لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك، بل تلهج به نهارًا وليلًا لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه" (يشوع 8:1) حافظ يشوع على الشريعة الإلهية وسجل كل ما صنعه الله معه، يقول الكتاب المقدس"كتب يشوع هذا الكلام د سفر شريعة الله" (يشوع 26:24). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وهكذا الأمر نفسه حدث مع الأنبياء فلم يكتبوا من ذواتهم، بل ما أمر به الله أن يكتب فكانت كلمات الوحي المسجلة في أسفار الأنبياء مسبوقة بعبارة مثل"كلام الرب إلى.."هكذا قال رب الجنود".. "هكذا قال الرب". إلى أن كتب ملاخي سفره، ليكتمل بذلك القسم الأول من أسفار الكتاب المقدس، الذي شهد المسيح بصدقه وأقتبس منه كما سبق التوضيح.
القسم الثاني: وبنفس الفكرة جاء تسجيل الإنجيل والرسائل، وكما عمل السيد وأقتبس من الأسفار المكتوبة، نجد التلاميذ والرسل يقتبسون منها، ويقتبسون من من بعض كتابات بعضهم البعض أيضا، فالرسول بولس وهو يكتب إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس نحو عام 66 م يقتبس من إنجيل لوقا (1 تيموثاوس 18:5، لوقا 7:10). كما أن الرسول بطرس في رسالته الثانية يشير إلى رسائل بولس الرسول (2 بطرس 3: 15، 16).
ولقد حافظ المؤمنون في العصر الأول على الأسفار المقدسة، ويرى البعض أن الله قد أطال في عمر يوحنا الرسول لهذا الغرض السامي ليسجل آخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس ويسلم الآباء (أباء الكنيسة) الكتاب المقدس مكتوبا ومتفقا عليه، ليصل إلينا في صورته الحالية.
كيف وصلت إلينا أسفار العهد القديم:
العهد القديم يسجل لنا بداية إعلان الله عن نفسه وعن علاقته بالإنسان وكيف يجب أن تكون علاقة الإنسان به. إن هناك بعض الحقائق التي سوف تساعدنا على فهم العهد القديم بوضوح أكثر:
ـ أن العهد القديم كتب من خلال حوالي أكثر من 1000 سنة.
ـ كتب عن طريق حوالي 30 كاتب.
ـ يحتوى على 46 سفر.
ـ كتب أساسا في اللغة العبرية وبعض الأجزاء القليلة في اللغة الآرامية.
ـ أن النسخ الأولية للعهد القديم كلها نسخت كتابة باليد من النسخة الأصلية بحذر وتدقيق وهكذا انتقلت من جيل إلى جيل.
ـ أهم الترجمات للعهد القديم من العبرية إلى اليونانية وتسمى بالسبتوجنت LXX)) Septuagint (الترجمة السبعينية) وقد تمت في سنه 250 قبل الميلاد.
ـ الترجمة الثانية كانت باللاتينية وتسمى "لاتن فولجاتا"Latin Vulgate وقد كتبت بين (383 ـ 405 ميلادي) وهي الترجمة التي استخدمت لمدة 1000 سنة معتبره إنها ترجمة الكتاب المقدس في ذلك الوقت.
ـ أول ترجمه للغة الانجليزية انتهت حوالي سنة 1384 م بواسطة شخص أسمه جون وكليف John Wycliff وبعدها بحوالى200 سنه وبالضبط سنة 1611 م ظهرت ترجمة أخرى معروفه باسم كنج جيمس فرجن (ترجمة الملك جيمز) King James Versien وبعد أن خرجت للوجود أصبحت المقياس للترجمات الأخرى المتتالية بعد ذلك.
ـ أن اكتشاف مخطوطات البحر الميت في قمران (Qumran) سنة 1947 أكدت صحة العهد القديم الذي معنا اليوم.
ـ العهد القديم حفظ بمعجزه من الرب نفسه في مده تزيد عن ثلاثة آلاف سنة.
- رفض البروتستانت بعض الأسفار من الكتاب المقدس كعادتهم في وضع ما يريدون أو إلغاء ما لا يريدون.. ويؤمن بها الطوائف الأولى تاريخيًا في العالم وهي الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية. ويطلق على هذه الأسفار اسم: الأسفار القانونية الثانية.. وستجد قسمًا خاصًا عنها هنا في موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت، بالإضافة إلى النص الكامل لها.
(رفض البروتستانت امر يخص البروتستانت ولا ينتقص من الاسفار القانونية التى حذفها البروتستانت بالتجميع وليس بالاصل المترجم )

- كيف حصلنا على العهد الجديد:
يبدأ العهد الجديد من حيث انتهي العهد القديم في إكمال خطة الله للفداء بالإعلان عن يسوع المسيح كالمسيا الموعود به في العهد القديم. ويركز على المجيء الأول والثاني للمسيح والرد الذي يرغب الله من من كل شخص أن يعمله نتيجة إعلانه عن شخصه في شخص المسيح.
- بعض الحقائق التي تساعدنا على فهم أفضل للعهد الجديد:
¨ كتب في فترة حوالي 50 سنة ( 45 م. - 95 م.)
¨ كتبه على الأقل ثمانية أشخاص مختلفون.
¨ يشمل 27 سفر فيها الفكرة الرئيسية المتحدة.
¨ كتب باليونانية العامة.
¨ حفظت منه أكثر من 5000 نسخة (نسخ كاملة والبعض أجزاء).
¨ أقدم أجزاء منه هي من يوحنا التي يرجع تاريخها إلى عام 135 م.
¨ معظم النسخ الكاملة للمخطوطات يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي.
¨ في عام 397 أعترف المجمع الكنسي في قرطاج بالـ27 سفر الموصى بهم.
¨ كان يتم نسخ المخطوطات بعناية فائقة لعمل نسخ من العهد الجديد حتى أخترع جوتنبرج الطباعة في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي.
¨ في القرن الثالث الميلادي قام جيروم بعمل الترجمة اللاتينية "الفولجاتا" وصارت الكتاب المقدس للمسيحيين في العالم الغربي لمدة تزيد على 1000 سنة.
¨ صارت ترجمة الكنج جيمس (1611م) أوسع انتشارا بين الكنائس الإنجيلية الانجليزية منذ ذلك التاريخ.
هناك ترجمة عربية مقبولة من عند معظم المسيحيين وقد ترجموا من اللغات الأصلية إلى العربية. وهي ترجمة فان ديك "Van Dyck" وقد طبعت لأول مرة بالعربية عام 1865 م.
Divider!
ملخص عام:
المراجع الأصلية
1- المخطوطات القديمة:
· أهم مخطوطات العهد القديم:
* لفائف البحر الميت وترجع إلى 100- 250 ق.م.
* بردية ناش وترجع للقرن الثاني الميلادي.
* مخطوطات جينزة - القاهرة وترجع للقرن السادس حتى التاسع الميلادي.
* مخطوطات الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية وترجع إلى 100ق.م.
· أهم مخطوطات العهد الجديد:
* المخطوطات البردية:
§ مخطوطة جون رايلاند وترجع إلى 125م
§ مخطوطة بودمير وترجع إلى 150م.
§ مخطوطة تشستر بيتى وترجع إلى 220م.
* المخطوطات البوصية:
§ النسخة السينائية وترجع إلى 340 م. وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطاني.
§ النسخة الفاتيكانية وترجع إلى 350م. وهي محفوظة الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان.
§ النسخة الإسكندرية وترجع إلى 450 م. وهي موجودة الآن بالمتحف البريطاني.
§ النسخة الافرايمية وترجع إلى 450م. وهي موجودة الآن في المكتبة الوطنية بباريس.
هذه المخطوطات وآلاف المخطوطات الأخرى الموجودة لدينا الآن، والتي حدد عمرها علماء محايدون، تؤكد بكل يقين أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم نقله إلينا بأمانة ودقة تامة.
ـ اكتشاف مخطوطات البحر الميت في قمران (Qumran) سنة 1947 للعهد القديم.
2- الترجمات:
· ترجمات العهد القديم:
* الأرامية (500 ق.م.)
* السبعينية (285 ق.م.) (السبتوجنت Septuagint)
* السريانية (في القرون الأولى للمسيحية).
· ترجمات العهد الجديد:
* الترجمات اللاتينية: اللاتينية (ايطاليا) في القرن الثاني الميلادي - الفولجاتا الشعبية في القرن الرابع الميلادي. (لاتن فولجاتا Latin Vulgate)
* الترجمات السريانية: القديمة (القرن الثاني الميلادي) - البسيطة (150-200) - الفيلوكسينان (508 م.).
* الترجمات القبطية: الصعيدية (بدأها نبينوس 185 م.) - الأخميمية والفيومية (الرابع والخامس الميلادي) - البحيرية (القرن الرابع الميلادي).
* أول ترجمه للغة الانجليزية انتهت حوالي سنة 1384 م. بواسطة شخص أسمه جون وكليف John Wycliff وبعدها بحوالى200 سنة وبالضبط سنة 1611 م. ظهرت ترجمة أخرى معروفه باسم كنج جيمس فرجن King James Versien (نسخة الملك جيمز) وبعد أن خرجت للوجود أصبحت المقياس للترجمات الأخرى المتتالية بعد ذلك.
* ترجمات أخرى: مثل الأرمينية والجورجية والأثيوبية والعربية وغيرها.
http://st-takla.org/…/01…/014-How-we-got-the-Holy-Bible.html
-----------------------------
استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
فهرس البحث:
بعض الأدلة على صحة كتاب الله:
الدليل الأول: اتفاق أكثر من ثلاثين نبيًا على مدى العصور في الوحي الإلهي
الدليل الثاني: إتمام نبوءات الكتاب المقدس
الدليل الثالث: الكتاب المقدس كتاب واحد
الدليل الرابع: اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام يعترفون بأن الكتاب المقدس هو من عند الله
الدليل الخامس: الكتاب المقدس يحمل سلامته في ذاته
المزيد...
1. شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة لصحة الكتاب المقدس
2. الكتاب المقدس صحيح علميًا
3. الكتاب المقدس صحيح تاريخيًا
أولًا: شهادة تفرد الكتاب المقدس
ثانيًا: شهادة المراجع الأصلية
ثالثًا: شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين والكتب الكنسية
1- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين
2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية
رابعًا: شهادة العلم الحديث
خامسًا: شهادة التاريخ والآثار
1- شهادة آثار العهد القديم لصحة الكتاب المقدس
2- شهادة آثار العهد الجديد لصحة الكتاب الشريف
سادسًا: شهادة إتمام النبوات
1- شهادة نبوات العهد القديم لصحة الكتاب المقدس
2- شهادة نبوات العهد الجديد لصحة الكتاب المقدس
سابعًا: شهادة العقل والمنطق
1- دور العهد القديم في إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد
2- دور كتبة العهد الجديد في إثبات وحيه وعصمته
أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة إذا صحَّت دعوى تحريف كتاب الله!!
مراجع ومصادر للاستزادة
↑ بعض الأدلة على صحة كتاب الله:
↑ الدليل الأول: الذين قاموا بكتابة الكتاب المقدس أكثر من ثلاثين نبيًا وحواريًا، وكلهم مجمعون على حقائق الإيمان المسيحي. ومن أولوياتها حاجة العالم إلى الخلاص، و ألوهية السيد المسيح، وجوهر الله الواحد الثالوث، وحقيقة صلب المسيح وقيامته. وذلك بالرغم من تنوّع ثقافاتهم واختلاف عصورهم وطول مدة الزمن الذي كتبوا فيه وهو أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة سنة بدءًا من موسى النبي كاتب التوراة إلى القديس يوحنا الرسول كاتب سفر الرؤيا.
ولو أن الكتاب المقدس كتبه شخص واحد لأمكن الشك فيه حسب القاعدة "شاهد واحد لا يشهد" (عدد 30:35). لذلك فإن تعدد كَتَبة الكتاب المقدس هو تعدد للشهود ومن ثم إعلان لصحته.
↑ الدليل الثاني: إن رسالة الله إلى العالم في كتابه المقدس كانت على أيدي الأنبياء والرسل. وكان لا بُدّ أن يُظهِر الله قوته فيهم لكي يقبل العالم رسالتهم ويتحقق أنهم من الله. وقوة الله لا تظهر في الكلام مثلما تظهر في العمل.. والكتاب المقدس ليس مملوءًا بالنبوات ولكنه مصبوغ بها. فما كانت وظيفة العهد القديم سوى التمهيد بالنبوات للعهد الجديد. وما العهد الجديد سوى تحقيق كامل لجميع نبوءات العهد القديم.. ولو خلا الكتاب من النبوات لانتفت النبوة من كاتبيه! إذًا امتلاءه بالمعجزات والنبوات يشير إلى سماويته وأنه من الله، ومن ثم يؤكد صدقه وصحته.
الدليل الثالث: لا يوجد اختلاف بين جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس المنتشرة في العالم، بل هي كتاب واحد. كذلك النسخ الموجودة من القرون الأولى للمسيحية لا تختلف عن النسخ الموجودة لدينا الآن بعد مرور أكثر من ألفيّ عام. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس الموجود معنا يضم العهد القديم الذي يحوي الديانة اليهودية. وهو نفسه صورة طبق الأصل من النسخة الموجودة مع اليهود الذين سبقت ديانتهم الديانة المسيحية بآلاف السنين. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس متوافق مع تفاسير آباء القرون الأولى بالمسيحية، فمن أين حدث تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟! ومتى حدث؟ وكيف حدث؟ وإن كان قد حدث، فأين الكتاب المقدس الذي لم يُحَرَّف، وهل لم تبق منه نسخة واحدة تشهد بقول القائلين بالتحريف! وإن لم توجد النسخة غير المُحَرَّفة فكلام هؤلاء يحتاج إلى دليل على صدق قولهم. وإن عجزوا إن إتيان الدليل تصبح تهمة التحريف باطلة، وخرافة لا دليل عليها. ثم ما هو قول هؤلاء إزاء ما يعثر عليه الباحثون والمنقبون يومًا بعد آخر من نسخ مخطوطة لأسفار الكتاب المقدس في الحفريات التي تقوم بها بعثات الكشف عن الآثار. وتحقيقها يثبت أنها من القرون الأولى للمسيحية ومطابقة لما بين أيدينا اليوم مما يشير إلى أن الكتاب المقدس هو هو بعينه لم يتغير ولم يُحَرَّف.
↑ الدليل الرابع: إن اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام يعترفون بأن الكتاب المقدس هو من عند الله. فإن ادعى أحد أنه محرف فإنه يتهم الله بعجزه عن حفظ كتابه الذي أوحى به إذ تركه في أيدي بشر لكي يعبثوا به ويغيروا حقائقه. وإن صحّ هذا الاتهام فإنه يؤكد عجز الله -حاشا- عن حفظه أي كتاب آخر يوحي به للناس. ومن ثم يصير العالم كله "ضلال في ضلال". وصاحب هذا الاتهام بصبح من أول المُضَلَّلين. وإن كان حاشا لله أن يضلل العالم فكتابه المقدس سليم تمامًا من كل تحريف.
الدليل الخامس: إن كتابنا المقدس يحمل سلامته في ذاته. وذلك من صدق أقواله وتحقق مواعيده وعظمة تأثيره في تغيير النفس البشرية والسمو بها في مدارج الروح وإنارتها بالحكمة الإلهية وإشباعها بالمعارف الربانية والأسرار السمائية وإسعادها بتذوق الثمار الحلوة للسلوك بوصاياه والخضوع لأحكامه. وهذا دليل عملي حي، نحيا به بل هو يحيا فينا لأنه يجعلنا على قمة العالم في الحكمة والفضيلة والروحانية
المزيد...
نحن نؤمن بالله، ونؤمن بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله المكتوبة، وأنه روح وحياة يقودنا في رحلتنا في هذا العالم، يرشد ويعلم، يبكت ويعزي، يشرح ويفسر من أجل أن تستنير حياتنا بكلماته وشخصياته ومواقفه وتعاليمه.
نعم؛ إن من قرأ الكتاب المقدس وتأثر به يكن له في قلبه مكانة عظيمة ويشعر بأهميته القصوى للحياة. ولا أظن أنه يستطيع أن يحيا حياة حقيقية بدون هذا الكتاب العظيم.
ولذلك، وبنفس الطريقة التي حاول بها الشيطان أن يسقط حواء: "أحقًا قال الله" (تك 3: 1)، يحاول اليوم أن يهاجم أبناء الله بنفس الحيلة: "هل الكتاب المقدس هو حقًا كلمة الله؟" فهو يعلم أن الكتاب المقدس هو القادر بقوته وسلطانه أن يقوض مملكة الشر ويقضي على سلطان إبليس. ولذا فقد حاول عبر العصور أن يستخدم كل أسلحته لينال من هذا الكتاب ولكن دون جدوى فقد ثبت وانتشر واثر في العالم ونفوس البشر بطريقة لم يسبق لها مثيل.
ولكثرة ما تعرض له الكتاب المقدس من هجوم أصبح الكتاب الوحيد الذي لا يخشى شيئًا فقد انتصر على كل ضروب النقض والتشكيك حتى أنه لم يبقى للمعارضين أن يقولوا شيئا جديدًا، ولذا افخر يا عزيزي الشاب فكتابك قد انتصر على كل عدو حاول أن ينال منه ولا يوجد سؤال أو تشكيك إلا وإجاباته حاضرة تمامًا. إننا اليوم نشكر الله من أجل أنه يحول كل شر إلى خير، فقد أظهرت حملات الهجوم الشرسة الشريرة قوة هذا الكتاب العظيم بدلًا من أن تنال منه.
ولكن، ورغم كل ذلك ما زال هناك من يسال هل من الممكن أن يصيب هذا الكتاب أي تحريف أو تغيير أو تعديل أو أن يكون قد أصابه التحريف في فترات سابقة؟ وما هي الشهادات العلمية والتاريخية والنبوية التي تؤكد على صدقه؟
St-Takla.org Divider
وسوف نتناول في هذه الكلمات شهادات قليلة من كثير، تؤكد استحالة أن يصيب الكتاب أي تحريف، منها شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة، وشهادة العلم، والتاريخ والنبوات.
↑ 1. شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة لصحة الكتاب المقدس:
يقول روبرتس في كتابه عن نقد العهد الجديد (عن كتاب ثقتي في الكتاب المقدس): "إنه يوجد نحو عشرة آلاف مخطوطة للفولجاتا اليونانية، وعلى الأقل ألف مخطوطة من الترجمات القديمة ونحو 5300 مخطوطة يونانية للعهد القديم بكامله، كما يوجد لدينا 24 ألف مخطوطة لأجزاء من العهد الجديد، كما أننا نقدر أن نجمع أجزاء كثيرة من العهد الجديد من اقتباسات الكتاب المسيحيين الأولين".
ويعود الكثير من هذه المخطوطات للعهد الجديد إلى القرون الأولى للمسيحية -ويمكن أن نفرد لدراسة المخطوطات دراسة مستقلة- وجميعها تؤكد على صدق الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا.
↑ 2. الكتاب المقدس صحيح علميًا:
تحدث الكتاب المقدس عن بعض الحقائق العلمية والتي لم يستطع العلم اكتشافها إلا بعد قرون طويلة مثل:
الأرض كروية

إشعياء 40: 22
دورة الماء في الطبيعة

أيوب 36: 27، 28، جامعة 1: 6، 7 و 11: 3، عاموس 9: 6
الأرض مثبتة في مكانها بقوة غير مرئية (قوة الجاذبية الأرضية)

أيوب 26: 7
الدم البشري واحد بين كافة الأمم والشعوب

أعمال 17: 26
ضرورة عزل المرضى بأمراض معدية

لاويين 13: 46
ضرورة التخلص من فضلات الإنسان

التثنية 23: 12، 13
↑ كيف تفسر أن الكتاب المقدس تحدث عن حقائق علمية قبل أن يكتشفها العلماء بمئات السنين؟
هل تستطيع أن تجد أي آيات كتابية تتعارض مع العلم الحديث؟ (لقد حاول أعداء الكتاب أن يجدوا ما يناقض العلم في الكتاب وقالوا كيف يقول الكتاب أن الأرض كروية بينما هي في حقيقة الأمر -حسب الاعتقاد القديم- مسطحة وممدودة، ومضت الأيام وصعد الإنسان إلى الفضاء وقام بتصوير الأرض فوجدها كما قال الكتاب نمامًا، ومرة أخرى قالوا كيف تثبت الأرض على لا شيء فهي مثبتة على قرني ثور ضخم أو مثبتة عن طريق الجبال -حسب الاعتقاد القديم- ومضت القرون وتم اكتشاف قانون الجاذبية ورأينا بعيوننا ما قاله الكتاب أن الأرض معلقة في السماء على لا شيء بواسطة قوانين الجاذبية. ونستطيع أن نذكر الكثير من الأمثلة المشابهة).. وقمنا بعمل قسم كبير حول الإعجاز العلمي للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت.
↑ 3. الكتاب المقدس صحيح تاريخيًا:
هل أكد علم الحفريات على صحة أحداث الكتاب المقدس؟ نعم فقد أثبتت الحفريات صدق الكتاب الكامل، وقد وجد علماء الحفريات الكثير من حفريات بعض الشعوب القديمة مثل الحثيين والتي لم تكن معروفة قبلًا إلا من خلال الكتاب المقدس، ووجدوا فلك نوح بنفس أبعاده فوق جبل أراراط، ووجدوا لوح موآب وقصته الشهيرة، والكثير غيرها وقد قال في هذا عالم الآثار نلسون جلويك (ونقله روبرتس في كتابه): "لم يحدث اكتشاف اثري واحد ناقض ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس. إن التاريخ الكتابي صحيح تمامًا بدرجة مذهلة، كما تشهد بذلك الحفريات والآثار".
كما أننا نجد أن جميع الشخصيات، والأماكن، والشعوب، والأسماء، والأحداث التاريخية التي ذكرها الكتاب هي صحيحة تمامًا ومثبته تاريخيًا، وقد تحدثت الشعوب القديمة عن الكثير من حوادث الكتاب المقدس مثل الخليقة والطوفان وبرج بابل، فعلى أي شيء يؤكد هذا؟
ومن المستحيل أن يدعي شخصًا تحريف الإنجيل ويقدم دليلًا على ذلك فلا يستطيع أي مدعي أن يجيب على هذه الأسئلة: متى حرف الإنجيل؟ من حرف الإنجيل؟ أين حرف الإنجيل؟ لماذا حرف الإنجيل؟ لو حرفت كلمة الله، لماذا لم يمنع الله هذا التحريف؟
فالسؤال الأول مستحيل الإجابة إليه لأنه توجد لدينا مخطوطات قديمة جدًا للكتاب المقدس والآلاف من اقتباسات الآباء منه كما تشهد الكتابات القديمة له. والسؤال الثاني مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لا توجد مصلحة لأحد في هذا التحريف، ولو حرفه اليهود لكانوا قد استبعدوا الآيات التي تسئ إليهم وتذكر أعمالهم الشريرة في حق الله و الأنبياء ولحذفوا أخطاء الأنبياء. ولو حرفه المسيحيون لحذفوا الإهانات التي وجهت للسيد المسيح، ولاستغل اليهود هذه الفرصة وشهدوا عليهم لأنهم كانوا موجودين في هذه الفترة. والسؤال الثالث مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لم تمض سوى سنوات قليلة من البشارة بالإنجيل وكان الإنجيل قد انتشر في أغلب مناطق العالم القديم ومن المستحيل أن تجمع كل هذه المخطوطات من أنحاء العالم لتحريفها. ومن المستحيل الإجابة على السؤال الرابع لأنه لا يوجد سبب واحد يدعو المسيحيين أو اليهود لتحريف الكتاب المقدس الذي سفكوا دمائهم من أجل الحفاظ على الإيمان الموجود به.
وتأتي الحقيقة الأخيرة أن كلمة الله لا تحرف لأن الله هو الذي يحفظها عبر الزمان وحاشا لله العظيم القدرة أن يترك كلمته للتحريف. فكل شخص يدعي تحريف الكتاب المقدس إنما يفتري في المقام الأول على الله له كل المجد والقدرة والعزة.
لقد دافع الفخر الرازي (543-606هـ.)، أحد مشاهير أئمة الإسلام عن صحة الكتاب المقدس وسلامة نصّه، فقال 327: "كيف يمكن التحريف في الكتاب الذي بلغت آحاد حروفه وكلماته مبلغ التواتر المشهورة في الشرق والغرب؟ وكيف يمكن إدخال التحريف في التوراة مع شهرتها العظيمة بين الناس..؟ إن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى تغيير اللفظ، فكل عاقل يرى أن تغيير الكتاب المقدس كان متعذّرًا لأنه كان متداولًا بين أناس كثيرين مختلفي الملل والنحل. فكان في أيدي اليهود الذين كانوا متشتتين في أنحاء الدنيا، بل كان منتشرا بين المسيحيين في أقاصي الأرض..".
عزيزي، وقد تأكدت الآن من استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس، وتعرفت على قوته وسلطانه فهل تبدأ في قراءته ودراسته بانتظام؟
St-Takla.org Divider
# مقال آخر:
↑ أولًا: شهادة تفرد الكتاب المقدس:

1- الكتاب المقدس فريد في وحدته: فقد كتبه حوالي أربعين رجلًا على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس في وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعًا روح واحد هو روح الله القدوس.
2- الكتاب المقدس فريد في ملاءمته لكل جيل وعصر: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي لم يصبه القدم، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) بل هو جديد دائمًا وصالح لكل زمان ولكل عصر.
3- الكتاب المقدس فريد في ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد: فهو مناسب لكل فئات الناس ولكل القامات الروحية.
4- الكتاب المقدس فريد في شموله وكماله: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي كتب في جميع الموضوعات، فهو بحق مكتبة إلهية شاملة تحوى التاريخ والأدب والشعر والقانون والفلسفة والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق، إلى جانب القضية الأساسية وهي خلاص الإنسان.
5- الكتاب المقدس فريد في انتشاره وتوزيعه: إذ يفوق توزيعه أي كتاب آخر بعشرات المرات فقد تم توزيع الكتاب المقدس في عام 1998م 20.751.515 نسخة كاملة في 2212 لغة ولهجة.
6- الكتاب المقدس فريد في صموده وبقائه: لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقى الكتاب المقدس من اضطهادات وحروب ولكنه بقى صامدًا شامخًا على مر العصور.
7- الكتاب المقدس في قوته وتأثيره: فهو يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد في أي كتاب آخر... إن الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مخلص.
↑ ثانيًا: شهادة المراجع الأصلية
(راجع سؤال: كيف وصل إلينا الكتاب المقدس؟ هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت)
هذه النسخ الأصلية والترجمات الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس، والتي بدأت منذ زمن مبكر جدًا قد عملت على سرعة انتشار الكتاب المقدس بين شعوب العالم. ويوجد لدينا الآن أكثر من عشرة آلاف مخطوطة لهذه الترجمات القديمة وهي تتفق جميعها مع الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا.
↑ ثالثًا: شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين والكتب الكنسية
↑ 1- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين:
اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك في عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الاقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد للآتي:
أنها قديمة جدًا إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي.
أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية.
أنها مقتبسة في بلاد عديدة سواء في الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب.
أنها كثيرة جدًا إذ يبلغ عدد الاقتباسات التي اقتبسها الآباء قبل مجمع نيقية حوالي 32000 اقتباسًا، فإذا أضفنا إليهم اقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية وحتى 440 م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف اقتباسًا ولأمكن منها استعادة العهد الجديد أكثر من مرة في أكثر من لغة.
St-Takla.org Image: Color the Arabic Holy Bible - Courtesy of "Encyclopedia of the Coptic Ornaments Colouring Images" - the names of all the Bible books were added by St-Takla.org - transparent gif - click on any Book name to go to it صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: تلوين صورة الإنجيل - موضوعة بإذن: موسوعة الزخارف القبطية للتلوين - تم إضافة أسماء أسفار الكتاب المقدس الـ73 بواسطة موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت - شفافة - اضغط على أي اسم سفر للذهاب إليه
St-Takla.org Image: Color the Arabic Holy Bible - Courtesy of "Encyclopedia of the Coptic Ornaments Colouring Images" - the names of all the Bible books were added by St-Takla.org - transparent gif - click on any Book name to go to it
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: تلوين صورة الإنجيل - موضوعة بإذن: موسوعة الزخارف القبطية للتلوين - تم إضافة أسماء أسفار الكتاب المقدس الـ73 بواسطة موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت - شفافة - اضغط على أي اسم سفر للذهاب إليه
↑ 2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية:
عرفت الكنائس والقراءات الكنسية منذ بداية المسيحية والقراءات الكنسية عادة محافظة تعتمد على أقدم المخطوطات... والكتب الكنسية وجدت مطابقة تمامًا للنصوص الكتابية التي بين أيدينا فلا يوجد بها ما يغاير أو يضاد أي نص عندنا.
↑ رابعًا: شهادة العلم الحديث
عزيزي زائر موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت: نريد أولًا أن نضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية:
الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على حقائق علمية كثيرة، مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب القارئ العادي.
الكتاب المقدس لم يحتو على الأخطاء العلمية التي كانت شائعة وقت كتابته.
الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتي لم تكتشف إلا حديثًا.
وإليك بعضًا مما يوضح توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس:
الكون ليس أزليًا (تك 1:1).
كانت الأرض في بدايتها بغير حياة (تك 2:1).
اجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان واحد (تك 9:1،10).
ظهور الأعشاب أولًا ثم القبول ثم الأشجار (تك 11:1).
ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية (تك 1).
خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض (تك 7:2).
إشارة إلى كروية الأرض (أش 22:40).
إشارة إلى الجاذبية الأرضية (1يو 7:26).
إشارة إلى دورة المياه في الطبيعة (جا 7:1).
إشارة إلى تنوع الأنسجة في الكائنات الحية المختلفة (1كو 39:15).
إشارة إلى تحلل العناصر في الطبيعية (2بط 10:3-12).
↑ خامسًا: شهادة التاريخ والآثار
شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالًا، وإليك بعضًا من هذه الاكتشافات:
↑ 1- شهادة آثار العهد القديم لصحة الكتاب المقدس:
اكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد في (تك 2).
يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة في أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7).
عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط في أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار اليوم ذلك الخبر في 9 يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما جاء في (تك 6).
اكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التي بناها رمسيس الثاني، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1).
اكتشف الأثريون لوحة إسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصري بالقاهرة، وهي تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14).
اكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض كما وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلًا على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة أحرقت بالنار (يش 6).
وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الاكتشافات مثل حجر موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار في بابل وحجر قانون حمورابي وحفريات مدينة صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصًا مطابقة لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس.
↑ 2- شهادة آثار العهد الجديد لصحة الكتاب الشريف:
تم اكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس و إكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التي أخذها الحراس والقصبة التي أعطيت له، وكل هذه محفوظة في كنائس معروفة.
شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح.
شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي في القرن الأول الميلادي في كتابه العاديات والآثار.
شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الروماني في القرن الأول الميلادي في كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامري في القرن الأول الميلادي.
شهادة التلمود اليهودي عن شخصية السيد المسيح.
تقرير بيلاطس البنطي إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما.
صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولي (اضغط على الرابط السابق لتقرأ نصه هنا في موقع أنبا تكلاهيمانوت).
St-Takla.org Divider
↑ سادسًا: شهادة إتمام النبوات
↑ 1- شهادة نبوات العهد القديم لصحة الكتاب المقدس:
نبوات عن السيد المسيح: هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادي والمخلص، وكلها تحققت في السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم.
نبوات عن شعوب وملوك:
* نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27).
* نبوة يشوع عن أريحا في القرن الـ15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت في (1مل 34:16).
* نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريبًا.
* نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبي (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفيًا.
* نبوة إشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التي لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجيء العائلة المقدسة لها.
* نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب في أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك في المسيحية بعد 600 سنة.
* نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودي (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين.
* نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفيًا.
* نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة.
↑ 2- شهادة نبوات العهد الجديد لصحة الكتاب المقدس:
تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الاضطهاد الذي سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)، وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الاضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفيًا.
وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن في القرن الرابع الميلادي.
وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44).
وتنبأ عن انتشار الإنجيل في المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك.
وتنبأ عن استشهاد القديس بطرس والطريقة التي يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفيًا.
↑ سابعًا: شهادة العقل والمنطق
↑ 1- دور العهد القديم في إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد:
وحدة العهد القديم و العهد الجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب في تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف أيضًا العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقًا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد الجديد ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف أمام أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحًا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف ومكانه؟
↑ 2- دور كتبة العهد الجديد في إثبات وحيه وعصمته:
كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث.
كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت في وحدة واحدة.
ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم في الكتابة.
كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولًا.
لم يعتمدوا في كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا في غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه.
استشهدوا جميعًا (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) في سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به.
↑ # أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة إذا صحَّت دعوى تحريف كتاب الله!!
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا في التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها:
* من الذي حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
* متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
* أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
* لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
* أين النسخة الأصلية التي لم تحرف؟
عزيزي زائر موقع الأنبا تكلا: هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقًا لوعد السيد المسيح نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لن يزول" (إنجيل متى 35:24).
http://st-takla.org/…/01-Questions-Related-to-The-Holy-Bibl…


و


https://www.facebook.com/AYGYPT/posts/10203765538419356



-------
يتبع


----------



## asmicheal (7 أكتوبر 2015)

الجزء الثانى للرد على تحريف الانجيل والتوراة عبر الترجمات 
الجزء الاول :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2369818625306.86400.1845697179&type=3&theater
نيافة الانبا بيشوى)
موضوع مكانة الكتاب المقدس واستحالة تحريفه مطبوع فى كتاب تبسيط الإيمان الجزء الثالث "مكانة الكتاب المقدس واستحالة تحريفه" وأيضاً فى كتاب كتالوج المؤتمر – مؤتمر تثبيت العقيدة بالفيوم 27-29 سبتمبر 2004م - الذى أُعدّ قبل المؤتمر، وموجود أيضاً نفس هذا الموضوع فى الشريط الكاسيت رقم 3 من سلسلة تبسيط الإيمان.. 
ولكن موضوعنا الآن سيتدرج للرد على أحدث ما صدر من كتب تتدّعى أن الكتاب المقدس قد حُرِّف وأن المسيحية ديانة فاسدة..
رأى الله فى الكتاب المقدس
لنرى معاً ما رأى ربنا نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس.. يقول الرب فى سفر إرميا: "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً ماذا أنت راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 11:1-12).. عندما قال إرميا النبى: "أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز" قال له الرب: "أحسنت الرؤيا".. نحن لا نغفل العلاقة بين عصا هارون التى أفرخت وإنها كانت قضيب لوز (انظر عد17: 8)؛ وهى تُشير إلى التجسد الإلهى.. والتجسد الإلهى مرتبط بالله الكلمة.. وهنا نرى الارتباط بين "الله الكلمة" وبين "كلمة الله" فهما ليسا شيئاً واحداً.. ولذلك قال له الرب: "أحسنت الرؤيا" ثم قال: "أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها"..لنرى رأى الله نفسه الذى تجسد ماذا قال؟ قال: "الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5) هذا يُرينا دور ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى قال أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها فى رؤية قضيب لوز؛ هو نفسه الذى قال لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس.. وقال أيضاً: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مت 35:24)، (مر 31:13)، (لو 33:21).. وبذلك نرى أن الله قال عن العهد القديم (الناموس): إن حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة لا تسقط ولا تزول حتى نهاية العالم.. فالنقطة الواحدة فى اللغة العبرية تُغيّر معنى الكلمة كلها تماماً مثل اللغة العربية، فلو وضعنا نقطة واحدة مثلاً على كلمة "طهّر" تصير الكلمة "ظهر" غيّرت معنى الكلمة تماماً.. لذلك قال الرب لا يزول حرف واحد ولا نقطة واحدة حتى نهاية العالم..
طريقة كتابة الأسفار
لقد كان لليهود عادات وقوانين صارمة فى كتابة الأسفار الخاصة بالعهد القديم. مثل الاغتسال، وارتداء الثياب العبرانية، وأن تكون الرقوق من جلود الحيوانات الطاهرة، ويكون الحِبر أسود نقى من العسل والكربون، ولا تكتب كلمة واحدة من الذاكرة. والكاتب يقرأ الكلمة بصوت مسموع أثناء الكتابة. وعند كتابة اسم من أسماء الله. لابد أن يذهب الكاتب للاغتسال وتغيير الملابس، ثم يكتب بريشة خاصة، وحبر خاص. وإذا وجد فى نسخة ثلاثة أخطاء أو أكثر تُعدم هذه النسخة كلها وإن وُجدت غلطة واحدة أو إثنتان فقط؛ يقومون بتصحيح هذا الخطأ. ولذلك كانوا يستطيعون أن يحفظوا كل سفر وأجزاءه وسطوره وآياته وكلماته وحروفه. فمثلاً كان معروفاً عندهم أن حرف الألف ورد فى التوراة العبرية (أى أسفار موسى الخمسة) 42377 مرة لأنهم قاموا بإحصائه فى كل التوراة، وحرف الباء 38218 مرة. فهم يقومون بإحصاء الحرف الواحد كم مرة ورد فى كل التوراة، فإن نقص مجرد حرف واحد فقط يقومون بمراجعة السفر كله من بدايته ويتم اكتشاف هذا الحرف.وممنوع على الكاتب أن يكتب من الذاكرة أية عبارة حتى ولو كان حافظ المزمور كله مثلاً.. لأنه من الممكن أن تتغير ولو كلمة واحدة من تكرار الحفظ؛ فبدلاً من أن يقول "وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 18:22) يخطأ ويقول: "وعلى لباسى ألقوا قرعة".. هذا ممنوع، بل أيضاً الكاتب ليس حُراً أن ينقل الصفحة الواحدة إلى صفحة ونصف مثلاً أو صفحة وسطر أو صفحة إلاّ سطر. وليس أيضاً حُراً أن ينقل السطر بكلمات أقل من السطر الأصلى المنقول منه. بمعنى لابد أن يبدأ الصفحة بنفس الكلمة التى فى الصفحة المنقول منها وينتهى عند نفس الكلمة التى فى نهاية الصفحة الأصلية. يكون مثل القرطاس مقفول، وعند الانتهاء من قراءة صفحة؛ يلف الرولل ويبدأ فى الصفحة التالية
وحدة الكتاب المقدس
إن الكتاب المقدس بجزئيه العهد القديم والـعهد الجديد هو كتاب واحد. فلا يمكن أن نفـصل كلام الله حتى وإن كان مقسماً إلى أسفار، والأسفار مقسمة إلى إصحاحات. ونتكلم عن العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. 
إن وحدة الكتاب المقدس يستطيع أن يشعر بها كل إنسان تعمل نعمة الله فى حياته، ويعمل الروح القدس فى قلبه. وقد قال القديس بولس الرسول: "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذى فى البر، لكى يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (2تى 16:3،17). 
إن عبارة "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله" تؤكد وحدة أسفار الكتاب المقدس. وكذلك قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول: "عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 20:1-21). إن الكتاب المقدس يمثل ذخيرة أو كنزاً، وأمانة قد تسلمناها لابد أن نحافظ عليها. فكيف نجعل الكتاب المقدسيعيشفىداخلنا،وكيفنحافظعليهكوديعةمقدسةتسلمناه ا؟
الكتاب المقدس هو سر قوة المسيحية
قال القديس بولس الرسول: "فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بى أنا أسيره بل اشترك فى احتمال المشقات لأجل الإنجيل، بحسب قوة الله الذى خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية، وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل" (2تى 8:1-10). 
فكما أن السيد المسيح قد داس الموت بالموت، وانتصر عليه وقام من الأموات. فقد أرسل تلاميذه إلى العالم لكى يبشروا بالقيامة. وهذا هو سر قوة المسيحية لذلك يقول: "الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل". ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "الذى جُعِلت أنا له كارزاً ورسولاً ومعلماً للأمم. لهذا السبب أحتمل هذه الأمور أيضاً لكننى لست أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وموقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتى إلى ذلك اليوم" (2تى 11:1-12). فهو يقول إذا وضعت فى السجن لا أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وأيضاً يقول: "ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رو 28:8).
كلمة الله لا تقيد
وكذلك وهو فى السجن يقول: "إن أمـورى قد آلت إلى تقدم الإنجيل حتى أن وثقى صارت ظاهرة فى المسيح فى كل دار الولاية وفى باقى الأماكن أجمع" (فى 12:1،13). أى أنه عندما وضعونى فى السجن، وذهبوا بى إلى دار الولاية كانت هذه فرصة أن يسمع جميع الشعب الذى فى دار الولاية أخبار الإنجيل. وبذلك تقدم الإنجيل ولم يتأخر. 
فمن الممكن أن بولس الرسول يُسجن ويُقيد. ولكن كلمة الله لا تُسجن أو تُقيد، ويقول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذى سمعته منى فى الإيمان والمحبة التى فى المسيح يسوع احفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا" (2تى 13:1-14).وهنا يطالبنا بولس الرسول. أن نتمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح فى التعليم، وبحفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا. فهناك وديعة صالحة قد تسلمت على مدى الأجيال من جيل إلى جيل.. من الأنبياء.. من الرسل.. وتسلمت للكنيسة.
الروح القدس حارس للكتاب المقدس
إن هناك حارس للكتاب المقدس وهو الروح القدس. فنلاحظ أنه لم يقل: "الروح القدس الساكن فيك" بل قال: "الروح القدس الساكن فينا" أى أن الروح القدس يعمل فى الجماعة، من أجل حراسة التعليم الصحيح، وحراسة الإنجيل. ولكن هذا يحدث فى جماعة القديسين وليس جماعة الهراطقة. 
إن ذلك يذكرنا بعهد الله الذى قاله على فم إرميا النبى عن وضع الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد: "ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً. ليس كالعهد الذى قطعته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من أرض مصر حين نقضوا عهدى فرفضتهم يقول الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذى أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب. أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لى شعباً" (إر 31:31-33). فالمقصود بالعهد القديم هنا؛ هو موقف الإنسان فى العهد مع الله. وليس كتاب العهد القديم.
أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم
قديماً كانت الشريعة مكتوبة على ألواح من حجارة، وعندما أخذ موسى النبى الوصايا العشـرة كانت مكتوبة بإصبع الله على لوحين؛ أربعة على اللوح الأول، وستة على اللوح الثانى. ولكن الله وعد فى هذه المرة بأن تكون الوصية مكتوبة على قلوبنا.إن الكتاب المقدس مكتوب على قلوبنا. وقد وعد السيد المسيح وقال: "أما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شىء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو 26:14). وأيضاً "وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16). وقد تحقق هذا الوعد عندما بدأ التلاميذ فى كتابة الأناجيل. فقد تذكروا كلام السيد المسيح. 
مثال لذلك؛ عندما كتب معلمنا متى البشير الموعظة على الجبل. فالروح القدس هو الذى أوحى إليه بهذه الكلمات وذكره بها. فعندما نقرأ الكتاب المقدس ونحن مصلون وخاشعون، وفى حالة اتصال حقيقى مع الله. نشعر أن ما نقرأه موجود فى داخلنا، وليس غريباً عنا. كما أننا نعيش فيه، والله ينطق به فى داخلنا بقوة الروح القدس الساكن فينا. لذلك نستطيع أن نميز إن كان ما نقرأه هو كلام الله، أم كلام شخص آخر. ولذلك إذا فُرض أن شخصاً إدّعى أن لديه إنجيلاً، أو سفراً من أسفار الكتاب المقدس، وقال إن هذا السـفر ينسب إلى أسفار العهد الجديد أو أسفار العهد القديم. فإذا قرأنا هذا الكتاب بالروح نستطيع أن نكتشف إن كان هذا إنجيلاً حقيقياً أم لا بدون أن نشعر بالاحتياج إلى الدراسة أو التعمق فى التاريخ واللغات والعلوم. 
إن الصغير مثل الكبير يستطيع أن يميّز كلام الله كما قال الكتاب: "ولا يعلِّمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين: اعرفوا الرب لأنهم كلهم سيعرفوننى من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم يقول الرب لأنى أصفح عن إثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد" (إر 34:31).
كيف يعلمنا الروح القدس ما فى الأسفار المقدسة؟
كانت توجد فتاة من أسرة مسيحية. عاشت فى مدينة الإسكندرية فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية. وكانت تدعى مريم، وقد توفى والداها وكان عمرها حوالى اثنتى عشرة سنة، وقد سيطر الشيطان عليها وانحرفت وهى فى مرحلة المراهقة والشباب. وعاشت حياة خطية محزنة جداً.وكان فى أيام الفصح يذهب عدد كبير من المسيحيين إلى القدس لحضور الأسبوع المقدس (أسبوع الآلام) وعيد القيامة هناك. وكانوا يأخذون السفن من ميناء الإسكندرية إلى ميناء حيفا، ثم يكملون إلى مدينة أورشليم. ففكرت مريم الذهاب إلى هناك لممارسة الخطية فى هذه الأماكن السياحية، وعندما وصلت إلى أورشليم حيث كنيسة القيامة هناك حاولت الدخول ولكنها لم تستطع، وبدأت تبكى لأنها شعرت بغضب الله عليها. وذهبت إلى أيقونة السيدة العذراء وبدأت تبكى. فسمعت صوتاً من الأيقونة يقول لها: (إن أردت أن تخلصى فاخرجى إلى البرية) فذهبت إلى الصحراء المحيطة بنهر الأردن، القريبة من جبل التجربة الذى خرج إليه السيد المسيح بعد عماده من نهر الأردن. 
وبعد أن عاشت القديسة مريم ما يقرب من خمسين سنة فى البرية، قابلها القديس زوسيما فى الأربعين المقدسة. رآها من بعيد فظن فى البداية أنها خيال، فقالت له لا تقترب لأنى امرأة عارية وكانت الشمس قد لوحت جسمها فاسمر لون جلدها. فطرح لها العباءة الخاصة به، ثم بدأت تتحدث معه، وحكت له قصتها واعترفت بخطاياها. وقد كانت أثناء حديثها معه تتكلم من الكتاب المقدس. فقال لها كيف وأنت فى البرية منذ شبابك المبكر عرفت كل هذه الآيات، وأنا لم أرَ معك أى كتاب؟!! فقالت له إن الروح القدس الذى أوحى للأنبياء والرسل ما كتبوه فى الكتاب المقدس هو الذى علمنى ما فى الكتاب المقدس.ثم طلبت منه أن يأتى إليها فى العام القادم عندما يخرج إلى البرية فى الصوم الأربعينى، وأن يحضر معه الجسد المقدس لكى تتناول من الأسرار المقدسة. وفعلاً فى العام التالى ذهب إليها وناولها من الأسرار المقدسة، ثم انفصلت عنه بضع خطوات وبدأت تصلى. وقد وجدها وهى تصلى مرتفعة عن الأرض مسافة حوالى متر. وهذا يعنى أنها قد وصلت إلى درجة روحية عالية جداً. ثم ركعت وأسلمت الروح. فقام بدفن جسدها وكتب سيرتها.وقد دعيت القديسة "مريم المصرية" لأنها كانت من مصر ولكنها لم تعش فى مصر فترة سياحتها فى البرية، بل قضتها فى برارى الأردن. وهذا يوضح لنا أنه لا يجب أن نشعر أن الكتاب المقدس خارج عنا أو غريب عنا. ولا نسـتطيع أن نقبل أى إدعاء يقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.
من يستطيع أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟
إن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله مثال لذلك "كـلام إرميا بن حلقيا من الكهنة الذين فى عناثوث فى أرض بنيامين، الذى كانت كلمة الرب إليه فى أيام يوشيا بن آمون ملك يهوذا فى السنة الثالثة عشرة من ملكه.. فكانت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً قبلما صورتك فى البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك جعلتك نبياً للشعوب" (إر 1:1-5). 
فقد قال له الله: "جعلتك نبياً للشعوب" هذه أذهلت النبى فقال: "آه يا سيد الرب إنى لا أعرف أن أتكلم لأنى ولد، فقال الرب لى لا تقل إنى ولد لأنك إلى كل من أرسلك إليه تذهب وتتكلم بكل ما آمرك به. لا تخف من وجوههم لأنى أنا معك لأنقذك يقول الرب. ومد الرب يده ولمس فمى وقال الرب لى ها قد جعلت كلامى فى فمك" (إر 6:1-9) جعلت كلامى فى فمك بمعنى أن ما سيقوله إرميا هو كلام الرب.. "انظر قد وكَّلتك هذا اليوم على الشعوب وعلى الممالك لتقلع وتهدم وتـهلك وتنقض وتبنى وتغرس" (إر 10:1) لا يهدم ويهلك ويبنى ويغرس إرميا النبى بيده، بل يفعل هذا بالكلمة التى يقولها. فإذا قال ستنهدم المدينة، تنهدم بالفعل. وإذا قال سيذهب هذا الشعب للسبى، يذهب الشعب للسبى.. فالكلمة تخرج من فمه وكأنه يأمر المدينة بالانهدام أو يأمر الشعب بالذهاب إلى السبى.. "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً: ماذا أنت راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 11:1-12). 
إن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله. فعندما يتعامل الإنسان مع الكتاب المقدس، يجب أن يتعامل معه بكل الاحترام. فلا يليق أن يحاول الإنسان أن ينتقد الكتاب المقدس كما هو موجود فى العالم الغربى الآن علماء يسمون (علماء نقد الكتاب المقدس) فمن يستطيع أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟!!كلام الله ينير لنا الطريق كقول المرنم: "مصباح لرجلىّ كلامك ونور لسبيلى" (مز 105:118). 
وقد قال الله لموسى النبى ولشعب إسرائيل: "ولتكن هذه الكلمات التى أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك، وقصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس فى بيتك، وحين تمشى فى الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم، وأربطها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك" (تث 6:6-9). وعندما يقول: ضعها على قلبك أى احفظها عن ظهر قلب، لذلك فإن هذه وصية إلهية بحفظ الأسفار المقدسة. وقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث دائماً يقول: (احفظوا المزامير تحفظكم المزامير).
استحالة تحريف العهد القديم
+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية :
+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية : 
الدليل أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحرّف؛ إن كل ما فى الكتاب المقدس مما يُثبِت الديانة المسيحية؛ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوه؛ ولا نقدر نحن أن نُدخِله فى نسخهم إذا كان غير موجود من الأصل. 
العجيب أن شعب إسرائيل بالرغم من عداوته للسيد المسيح، لكن اعتزازه بالكتاب المقدس والأسفار المقدسة جعله لا يحذف النبوات التى تكلمت عن السيد المسيح فى الكتب المقدسة التى شملتها قوانينهم مثل نبوة إشعياء: "لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً، وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" (إش 4:53-5) كلام محرج جداً لليهود.. لكن هذا يوضح لنا مدى حرص شعب إسرائيل على المحافظة على الأسفار بدون تحريف على الرغم من أن كلامها فيه إحراج لهم. 
فهناك الكثير من النبوات والرموز عن السيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس الذى يمثل بعهديه أساساً راسخاً للديانة المسيحية. فالمسيحية لم تأتِ من فراغ ولكنها بُنيت على أساس نبوات سبق فأنبأ بها أنبياء قديسون قبل مجىء السيد المسيح بآلاف السنين.. وقد قال السيد المسيح لليهود: موسى كتب عنى "لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى" (يو5: 46).. وقال أيضاً "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومى فرأى وفرح" (يو 56:8).قد بُنيت المسيحية على أساس نبوات كثيرة، فمنذ آلاف السنين والله يعد البشرية لمجىء المخلّص.. وقد امتلأ زكريا من الروح القدس فى يوم ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان "امتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس وتنبأ قائلاً مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل، لأنه افتقد وصنع فداءً لشعبه وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى بيت داود فتاه. كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر. خلاص من أعدائنا ومن أيدى جميع مبغضينا. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس. القسم الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا أن يعطينا إننا بلا خوف منقذين من أيدى أعدائنا نعبده بقداسة وبر قدامه جميع أيام حياتنا" (لو 67:1-75)...
ومن بعض النبوات عن السيد المسيح :
عن ميلاد السيد المسيح "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (إش 14:7). وتنبأ عن ميلاده فى بيت لحم "أما أنت يا بيت لحـم إفـراته وأنت صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يـهوذا فمنك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل، ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (مى 2:5). وأيضاً تنبأ إشعياء وقال بفم الرب "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (إش 6:9). 
وكذلك عن هروب السيد المسيح إلى مصر "لما كان إسرائيل غلاماً أحببته ومن مصر دعوت ابنى" (هو11: 1).وعن دخول السيد المسيح إلى أورشـليم "ابتهجى جداً يا ابنة صهيون اهتفى يا بنت أورشليم، هوذا ملكك يأتى إليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان" (زك 9:9). 
وكذلك عن آلام السيد المسيح "ظُلِم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه" (إش 7:53). وكذلك من مزامير داود النبى "ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18)
شِهادة يهودى :
تقابلنا مرة مع أحد المحامين اليهود خارج مصر بشأن قضية دير السلطان؛ ودار بيننا هذا الحوار؛ سألناه كيف تنال الغفران؟ فقال نطلب الغفران من الله. فقلنا إن الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الغفران بالذبيحة، وأنتم لا يوجد لديكم ذبيحة. لأن الهيكل قد هُدم منذ ألفى عام تقريباً، ولا يوجد الآن ذبيحة لغفران الخطايا حسب الطقس اليهودى القديم لأن الذبيحة الحقيقية هى ذبيحة الصليب.. ثار وقال لا؛ لا يوجد شئ يسمى ذبيحة بشرية، والله لا يقبل ذبائح بشرية.فعرضنا له ما هو مكتوب فى المزمور (22) ليقرأه إلى أن وصل إلى الآيات التى تقول: "ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسـمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18) سألناه هل داود النبى كان يتكلم عن نفسه؟!! أى هل قد ثُقبت يداه ورجلاه؟ فقال لا، لأنه مات على فراشه. وهذا مكتوب فى أسفار الكتاب المقدس. فقلنا له متسائلين: إذن عمن يتحدث هذا المزمور الذى يقول "يبست مثل شقفة قوتى ولصق لسانى بحنكى وإلى تراب الموت تضعنى لأنه قد أحاطت بى كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتنى. ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون. أما أنت يارب فلا تبعد. يا قوتى أسرع إلى نصرتى. أنقذ من السيف نفسى. من يد الكلب وحيدتى. خلصنى من فم الأسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لى. أُخبر باسمك إخوتى. فى وسط الجماعة أسبحك" (مز 15:22-22)؟!. وفى النهاية اعترف المحامى اليهودى وقال (هذا وصف دقيق لصلب السيد المسيح)!!
ومن أمثلة النبوات أيضاً التى قيلت عن آلامه وصلبه "وعظماً لا تكسروا منه" (خر12: 46). وكذلك "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن.. كشاة تساق إلى الذبح.. وجُعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنىّ عند موته على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن فى فمه غش" (إش 3:53،7،9).. "مع الأشرار قبره" حيث صُلب مع اللصوص وكان سيُوضع فى مقبرتهم، ولكن أسرع يوسف الرامى وأخذ الجسد من بيلاطس وتحققت النبوة "مع غنىّ عند موته".. "سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع آثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين" (إش 12:53). 
وكذلك قيل: "لأنك لا تترك نفسى فى الجحيم، ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً" (مز 10:15). لأن جسده لم يفسد وقام منتصراً فى اليوم الثالث كقول المزمور "أنا اضطجعت ونمت؛ ثم استيقظت لأن الرب ناصرى" (مز 5:3).
وأيضاً عن قيامة السيد المسيح فى اليوم الثالث "فى اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا أمامه" (هو 2:6). 
وعن التجسد "طأطأ السماوات ونزل وضباب تحت رجليه. ركب على كروب وطار وهفَّ على أجنحة الرياح" (مز 9:18-10). 
وعن صعوده "صعد الله بتهليل، والرب بصوت البوق" (مز 5:46). 
وعن حلول الروح القدس "ويكون بعد ذلك أنى أسكب روحى على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً ويرى شبابكم رؤى، وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحى فى تلك الأيام" (يؤ 28:2-29).. 
كل ما حدث فى العهد الجديد؛ سبق وتنبأ عنه الأنبياء فى العهد القديم. وهذه مجرد أمثلة أى قليل من كثير جداً من النبوات التى وردت فى الكتب المقدسة. هل بعد كل هذا يشككون فى صحة الكتاب المقدس؟! نحن لا نقبل أى إدعاء بتحريف الكتاب.
+ نبوات لا يمكن أن يقبلها اليهود ولكنها بكتبهم إلى هذا اليوم :
تنبأ الكتاب المقدس بأمور لم يكن اليهود أنفسهم من الممكن أن يقبلوها. وبالرغم من ذلك فهى موجودة فى كتبهم إلى هذا اليوم مثلما ورد فى سفر إشعياء النبى "فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها" (إش 19:19). فاليهود يرفضون تماماً إقامة أى مذبح خارج أورشليم. وأيضاً مكتوب "فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى أرض مصر، لأنهم يصرخون إلى الرب بسبب المضايقين فيرسل لهم مخلصاً ومحامياً وينقذهم، فيُعرَف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب فى ذلك اليوم ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة وينذرون للرب نذراً ويوفون به" (إش 20:19-21) هذا هو مذبح الرب الذى للعهد الجديد.. فمَن يقبل مِن اليهود أن يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر؟!! فهم مشتتون فى العالم كله إلى اليوم، ومع ذلك لم يقيموا أى مذبح خارج أورشليم، وإذ يحاولون إعادة المذبح مكان هيكل سليمان مرة أخرى، لكنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يعملوا هذا..
وتنبأ أيضاً عن مجىء العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (إش 1:19). 
من الممكن أن نجيب المشككين بأنه لا يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس لا فى العهد القديم، ولا فى العهد الجديد. لأنه لو قمنا بتحريف أى آيات فى العهد القديم فحتمياً كان اليهود سيحتجون ويهيجون علينا، ويقولون إننا نؤلف آيات لكى نثبت بها مسيحيتنا.. ولكن هذا بالطبع لم يحدث على الإطلاق ولم يحتج اليهود علينا ولم يقولوا إننا أضفنا آيات إلى سفر إشعياء أو إلى غيره من الأسفار.
+ بل وأيضاً لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا أى لعنة من اللعنات التى ضدهم فى الكتاب المقدس :
كل اللعنات التى فى الكتاب المقدس على شعب إسرائيل؛ لم يستطيعوا حذفها، بل وكل التعييرات التى بلا حصر الموجودة فى الكتاب المقدس "وقد صار عقاب بنت شعبى أعظم من قصاص خطية سدوم التى انقلبت كأنه فى لحظة ولم تلق عليها أياد. كان نذرها أنقى من الثلج وأكثر بياضاً من اللبن.. لم يُعرفوا فى الشوارع لصق جلدهم بعظمهم.. أيادى النساء الحنائن طبخت أولادهن. صاروا طعاماً لهن فى سحق بنت شعبى. أتم الرب غيظه، سكب حمو غضبه وأشعل ناراً فى صهيون فأكلت أسسها. لم تصدق ملوك الأرض وكل سكان المسكونة أن العدو والمبغض يدخلان أبواب أورشليم. من أجل خطايا أنبيائها وآثام كهنتها السافكين فى وسطها دم الصديقين. تاهوا كعُمىٍ فى الشوارع وتلطخوا بالدم حتى لم يستطع أحد أن يمس ملابسهم" (مرا 6:4-14) تركوا كل هذه الفضائح مُسجلة ضدهم ولم يستطيعوا حذفها.. مَن مِن الشعوب يقبل على نفسه أن يقال عنه إن النساء طبخت أولادهن.. عبارة "من أجل خطايا أنبيائها" يقصد بها الأنبياء الكذبة الذين كانوا يتملقون الملوك ويكذبون عليهم. 
ففى قول الكتاب: "ثم قال الرب لى وإن وقف موسى وصموئيل أمامى لا تكون نفسى نحو هذا الشعب" (أر15: 1)، فهذه الكلمات تعتبر تجريحاً لشعب إسرائيل.. 
فلو أراد اليهود تحريف هذه الأسفار لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه العبارة مثلاً، ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يحذفوا ولا حرف واحد ولا كلمة واحدة من توراتهم، لأنهم وقت كتابتهم صفحة فى الكتاب المقدس يحصون عدد الأحرف فى السطر، وعدد السطور فى الصفحة كلها.. فكيف يُحذف بعد حتى ولو كلمة واحدة إن كان من المحال أن يتغير عدد الأحرف. 
وأيضاً "وقال الرب لى فى أيام يوشيا الملك هل رأيت ما فعلت العاصية إسرائيل انطلقت إلى كل جبل عال وإلى كل شجرة خضراء وزنت هناك. فقلت بعدما فعلت كل هذه ارجعى إلىّ فلم ترجع فرأت أختها الخائنة يهوذا. فرأيت إنه لأجل كل الأسباب إذ زنت العاصية إسرائيل فطلّقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها، لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا أختها بل مضت وزنت هى أيضا" (إر 6:3-8) ما هذا؟! هل يرضى أحد أن يُسجّل على نفسه هذا الكلام ويتركه مُسجل عبر الأجيال؟!! 
ثم يقول الرب: "اذهب ونادِ بهذه الكلمات نحو الشمال وقل إرجعى أيتها العاصية إسرائيل يقول الرب" (أر 12:3).. ثم بعد أن يقول الرب فى الآية 15 فى نفس الإصحاح: "وأعطيكم رعاة حسب قلبى فيرعونكم بالمعرفة والفهم" يعود ويقول فى الآية 16: "ويكون إذ تكثرون وتثمرون فى الأرض فى تلك الأيام يقول الرب، إنهم لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب 
ولا يخطر على بال ولا يذكرونه ولا يتعهدونه ولا يصنع بعد" (أر16:3) كيف بعد أن يعطيهم الرب رعاة حسب قلبه، لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا يتعهدونه.. يقصد الرب بهذا بأن يُعلِمهم إنه سوف لا يكون لهم هيكل.. لا يقولون تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا يتعهدونه، ولا يُصنع بعد.. أى لا يوجد تابوت العهد، ولا يقدرون أن يعملوا غيره.. هذه الآية تُفسِّر كذِب الأساطير المخترعة التى تقول بأن اليهود سيؤمنون بعد أن يُبنى الهيكل لأنه واضح من كلام الرب فى هذه الآية عدم وجود هيكل لهم، ولا حتى سيخطر على بال. 
فإن أراد اليهود تحريف الكتاب المقدس لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه الاتهامات التى ضدهم، واللعنات الموجهه إليهم هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كانوا قد حذفوا النبوات الواضحة عن السيد المسيح.
+ فإن كان من يغيرّ فى تفسير الشريعة فقط، وليس فى نصها، كان يُحكم عليه بالموت، فماذا سوف يكون الموقف إذا قام أحد بتغيير النص؟!!
فالسيد المسيح لم يغيّر فى النص على الإطلاق، لكن قال لهم: "السبت إنما جُعل لأجل الإنسان، لا الإنسان لأجل السبت، إذاً ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مر 27:2،28). وسألهم "ألا يحل كل واحد منكم فى السبت ثوره أو حماره من المذود ويمضى ويسقيه، وهذه هى ابنة إبراهيم قد ربطها الشيطان ثمانى عشرة سنة، أما كان ينبغى أن تُحل من هذا الرباط فى يوم السبت" (لو 15:13،16) كانت المسألة مجرد حوار حول التفسير فقط، لكن لم يحدث إطلاقاً صراع حول النص. بل على العكس لقد شهد السيد المسيح للعهد القديم فى مواقف كثيرة كما أوضحنا سابقاً، وقد سألهم أيضاً: "ماذا تظنون فى المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً: قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك" (مت 42:22-45) شهد الرب أن ما قاله داود هو بالروح.وإن كان المسيحيون حرّفوا الكتاب المقدس، لما سكت اليهود إطلاقاً، لأن الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم هو كتابهم. 
إن لمجرد تفسير بولس الرسول بأن الختان كان رمزاً للمعمودية، قام عليه اليهود. ونذر أربعون شخصاً أن لا يأكلوا إلا بعد قتله لأنهم اعتبروه ناقضاً للناموس. وكذلك السيد المسيح عندما شفى مرضى فى يوم السبت قام عليه اليهود وحكموا عليه بالموت..
من تمم النبوات؟!!
إن المهم فى إتمام هذه النبوات هو أن بعضها لم يتممها أصدقاء للسيد المسيح، ولكن تممها الذين قتلوه!! 
نبوة عن تلميذه الذى خانه "أيضاً رجل سلامتى الذى وثقت به آكِلُ خبزى رفع علىَّ عقبه" (مز 9:41). وأيضاً "فقال لى الرب ألقها إلى الفخارى الثمن الكريم الذى ثمنونى به فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخارى فى بيت الرب" (زك 13:11) وهذا ما حدث بالفعل، فقد أخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة واشتروا بها حقل الفخارى.. 
إن رؤساء الكهنة.. يهوذا الإسخريوطى.. بيلاطس البنطى.. هيرودس الملك.. كل هؤلاء قد تمموا النبوات مع أنهم كانوا أعداءً للسيد المسيح. 
فقد تنبأ الكتاب عن قتل أطفال بيت لحم "هكذا قال الرب: صوت سمع فى الرامة، نوح بكاء مر، راحيل تبكى على أولادها وتأبى أن تتعزى عن أولادها لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين" 
(إر 15:31) فعندما أرسل هيرودس وقتل كل أطفال بيت لحم من سن سنتين فما دون، هرب السيد المسيح إلى أرض مصر.. لم يهرب من الخوف، بل من أجل أن يبدأ رسالته ويُعلِّم تعاليم العهد الجديد، ثم يقدّم نفسه ذبيحة فداءً عن حياة العالم كله.حقاً "من الآكل خرج أكل ومن الجافى خرجت حلاوة" (قض 14:14). لأن أعداء المسيح قد حققوا جزءًا هاماً من النبوات التى كُتبت عنه.
الاكتشافات التى تمت للكتب المقدسة
كان هناك بعض رعاة للأغنام فى وادى قمران جهة البحر الميت سنة 1945م، هؤلاء اكتشفوا قدوراً أثناء فتحهم لبعض المغائر، وعند فتحهم لهذه القدور وجدوا لفائف ورقائق لا يستطيع أحد أن يفردها. فذهبوا للمطران مارِيشوع صموئيل السريانى - قد زرته فى نيويورك مع قداسة البابا سنة 1989م - فاشتراها منهم ولكنه لم يستطع فتحها. فاتصل بالجماعات الأمريكية فطلبوا أن يشتروها منه؛ وبالفعل قام بتسليمها لهم. واشترتها الجامعة العبرية وفتحوا الأسفار، ووجدوا نسختين كاملتين من سفر إشعياء بالنص كما هو فى المازوريتك العبرى الذى منه تُرجمت النسخ التى بين أيدينا لسفر إشعياء المملوء بالنبوات عن السيد المسيح ويرجع تاريخ نسخهما إلى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد.
استحالة تحريف العهد الجديد
قد قال السيد المسيح: "فإنى الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5). وأيضاً "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مر 31:13) وهذا وعد من السيد المسيح بأن كلامه لا يزول.. 
وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول فى كتابته لسفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار العهد الجديد: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب، هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19). 
وقد حاولت مجموعة من العلماء بحث نتيجة افتراض فقد كتاب العهد الجديد بأكمله؟ فاستطاعوا أن يجمّعوا من خلال كتابات الآباء القديسين فى القرنين الثانى والثالث الميلادى آيات العهد الجديد بأكمله ماعدا 11 آية فقط. وذلك حسب ما ورد فى مرجع }نورمان جسلر ووليم نكس{ وأحصيت كتابات الآباء السابقين لمجمع نيقية فوجدوا أن الاقتباسات التى اقتبسوها من العهد الجديد 36289 آية؛ من الأناجيل الأربعة 19368، ومن سفر الأعمال 1352، ومن رسائل القديس بولس الرسول 14035، ومن الرسائل الجامعة 870، ومن سفر الرؤيا 664 اقتباس.. معنى هذا إذا حدث وفُقد العهد الجديد كله الـ 27 سِفر الذى وضع قانونهم القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى؛ من الممكن تجميعه مرة أخرى ماعدا 11 آية فقط من كتابات الآباء فى القرن الثانى والثالث الميلادى. إذا وضعنا إلى جوارهم كتابات قداسة البابا أو كتابات آباء القرن الثالث أو الرابع سيكمّلوا الـ 11 آية المفقودة..
كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود هرطقات متنوعة؟!
هناك من الهراطقة الذين جادلوا ضد القديسين. أريوس ضد البابا ألكسندروس منذ سنة 313م. وأيضاً الحوار الذى دار بين القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى وبين أريوس فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى. فأريوس كان ينكر ألوهية السيد المسيح، والقديس أثناسيوس كان يدافع عن لاهوت السيد المسيح. فلم يحدث إطلاقاً أن قال أريوس للبابا ألكسندروس أو للقديس أثناسيوس إن الآيات التى قمتما باستخدامها لإثبات ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها وجود فى الكتاب المقدس، لم يستطع إنكار أية آية استخدمها البابا ألكسندروس أو القديس أثناسيوس لإثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح لكنه كان يحاول إثبات هرطقته بالتحوير فى تفسير الآيات أو استخدام آيات أخرى يسئ هو فهمها وتفسيرها. كما أن الآباء أيضاً لم يحذفوا الآيات التى استخدمها أريوس أو الهراطقة والتى أساءوا فهمها مثل: "ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن إلاّ الآب" (مر 32:13) مجرد حرف وكلمة "ولا الابن" لكن تركتهم الكنيسة.. وأيضاً "أبى أعظم منى" (يو 28:14) نقولها يومياً فى إنجيل الساعة الثالثة بصلوات الأجبية ولا يهمنا كلام الهراطقة وسوء فهمهم للآيات لأننا واثقين أن الكتاب المقدس بأكمله يثبت لاهوت السيد المسيح ووحدانية الثالوث القدوس.. فإن كنا فعلاً قد حرّفنا الكتاب كما يدّعى المسيئون ضد الكتاب، فلماذا لم نحذف كلمة "ولا الابن"؟ ولماذا لم نحذف من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الآية التى شرحها قداسة البابا صباح اليوم أن الابن سيخضع لله "حينئذ الابن نفسه أيضاً سيخضع للذى أخضع له الكل كى يكون الله الكل فى الكل" (1كو 28:15).. لم نقم بحذف أو إضافة أى حرف لأن الكتاب يقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات.. وإن كان أحـد يحذف.. يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19). 
ومن المعروف أن المسيحية قامت ضدها هرطقات منذ القرن الأول الميلادى - ليس فقط فى زماننا هذا - ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن اليهود أو الوثنيين أو الهراطقة اتهموا المسيحيين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس. لقد بدأ القديس يوحنا الرد على الغنوسيين فى إثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح فى القرن الأول الميلادى.. ومذكور فى سفر الرؤيا "تعاليم النقولاويين الذى أبضغه" (رؤ 15:2)، وتكلّم بولس الرسول عن أناس هراطقة ينكرون القيامة ويقلبون الإيمان "اللذان زاغا عن الحق قائلين إن القيامة قد صارت فيقلبان إيمان قوم" (2تى 18:2).. استمرت الهرطقات على مدى الزمان، فإذا تجاسر أحد أن يُغيّر آية فى العهد الجديد؛ لكانوا وضعوا أمامه الآية التى تقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19). فمن الذى يجرؤ أمام هذه الآية أن يغيّر؛ يحذف أو يزيد كلمة من الكتاب المقدس.. ينظر الهراطقة بالمرصاد فإذا تغيّر أى حرف فى الكتاب المقدس؛ لقاموا بإعلان الحرب والفضائح بتحريف الكتاب. إن المسيحيين قد استشهدوا من أجل الإنجيل، وقد دفـعوا الثمن غالياً. فكيف يمكن إنسان أن يحرّف الحقيقة وفى نفس الوقت يضحى بحياته فى سبيل حقيقة محرّفة؟!! فمن جيل إلى جيل لم توجد ديانة فى العالم كله احتملت الاضطهاد وقدمت شهداء مثل المسيحية. منذ فجر المسيحية الأول وإلى ملء التاريخ.
و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود خلافات بين الكنائس؟!
حدثت انقسامات فى الكنيسة وصار هناك نساطرة، وكاثوليك، وخلقيدونيون، ولا خلقيدونيون.. جماعات كثيرة انشقت عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، فكيف يمكن أن تتفق هذه الكنائس كلها على التحريف؟! 
ومازال كل هؤلاء موجودين إلى يومنا هذا. وقد أصدرت لكم كتاب عن الكنيسة الآشورية تاريخها وعقيدتها بين الماضى والحاضر.. مازالت تقول هذه الكنيسة على نسطور إنه قديس وتذكر اسمه، وتلعن القديس كيرلس عمود الدين، والقديس ساويرس الأنطاكى تاج السريان.. ولا تؤمن هذه الكنيسة بأن عمانوئيل إله حقيقى، ولا بأن العذراء مريم والدة الإله.. وعلى الرغم من هذا كله لم تجرؤ هذه الكنسية أن تتهمنا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس..
و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل بعد تعدد النسخ فى أنحاء العالم كله؟!
لقد كانت عادة المسيحيين عند دفن موتاهم. إنهم يضعون نسخة من الكتاب المقدس تحت رأس المنتقل. وقد وجدوا فى حفريات نجع حمادى فى مصر فتاة قبطية وتحت رأسها نسخة من سفر المزامير بأكمله باللغة القبطية من القرون الأولى للمسيحية.. كيف يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يجمع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم ليحرّف فيها؟! 
"فقال الرب لى: أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 12:1). فهل الله لم يستطع أن يحفظ ولو نسخة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس؟!! إنه يوجد نسخ من الكتب المقدسة موجودة فى المتاحف، بعضها أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس وبعضها نسخ كاملة من الكتاب المقدس تشمل العهدين القديم والجديد موجودة مثل النسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة السينائية، والنسخة الإسكندرية. 
فالنسخة الفاتيكانية خطت سنة 328م بأمر الملك قسطنطين، وهى محفوظة الآن فى الفاتيكان وكتبت فى مصر، وتتضمن العهدين القديم والجديد باللغة اليونانية. والنسخة السينائية خطت فى أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادى على رقوق مرهفة من أربعة أعمدة فى الصفحة الواحدة وقد عثر عليها العالِم شندروم فى دير سانت كاترين عند سفح جبل سيناء وهى موجودة الآن فى المتحف البريطانى. والنسخة الإسكندرية خطت فى القرن الخامس الميلادى، وظلت فى حفظ بطاركة الإسكندرية حتى عام 1828م حيث أهداها البطريرك لوكارس الكريدى (الملكانى) إلى ملك بريطانية شارل الأول وهى الآن محفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى فى إنجلترا. 
إلى جانب أنه وُجدت قصاصات متناثرة من الأناجيل فى أماكن متعددة فى العالم موجودة بالمتاحف، ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن وجدت قصاصة من صفحة من صفحات الإنجيل، ووُجدت مختلفة عن الأناجيل الذى بين أيدينا الآن. مهما كان عمرها، إن رجعت إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو الثانى أو ما بعد ذلك.. لذلك لا يمكن أن نقبل إطلاقاً إدّعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس. 
أحياناً يرى البعض اختلافات فى الكتاب المقدس بين أجزاء وأجزاء. مثال لذلك إنجيل يوحنا يقول عن المريمات: "جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر باكراً والظلام باق" (يو 1:20). وإنجيل آخر هو إنجيل مرقس يقول: إنهن "أتين إلى القبر إذ طلعت الشمس" (مر 2:16). لكن فى الحقيقة إن هذا ليس اختلافاً ولكنه سوء فهم من القارئ لأنه عندما يقول "إذ طلعت الشمس" يقصد نور الشمس وليس قرص الشمس. وعند طلوع الشمس من ناحية الشرق يكون الظلام باق من ناحية الغرب. فليس هناك أى تناقض. وأى تناقض ظاهرى يراه القارئ يكون نتيجة عدم فهم وسرعة فى الحكم على الآية. 
فمن الطبيعى أننا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس فى خشوع، وفى احترام، ونسأل الآباء ومعلمى البيعة ونستشير أقوال وكتابات الآباء القديسين إذا اُغلق علينا فهم أى جزء من أجزاء الكتاب المقدس لأن الكتاب كله هو موحى به من الله "كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 20:1،21). 
بعد كل ما سبق وأوضحناه؛ للرد عليهم نستطيع أيضاً أن نسألهم؛ كيف بعد أن كُتبت الأناجيل كلها وانتشرت فى العالم كله، يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يحرّف فيها؟!! كيف يستطيع أن يُجمِّع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم أجمع ليُحرِّف فيها؟!!
مكتبة الإسكندرية
الذين يتهموننا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؛ لماذا حرقوا مكتبة الاسكندرية؟ إن أولادنا الأقباط العاملين بمكتبة الإسكندرية لديهم أوامر أن يكذبوا على السواح الزائرين المكتبة ويقولون لهم إن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة.. لماذا سنحرق نحن المكتبة؟!! وكيف نحرق نحن أقوال آبائنا أبطال الإيمان القديس أثناسيوس والقديس كيرلس عمود الدين؟! لقد أرسل بابا الإسكندرية القديس كيرلس عمود الدين البابا الرابع والعشرون رسالة إلى الإمبراطور ثيئودسيوس الثانى يقول له: أرسلت لك نسخة أصلية منسوخة من النسخة الأصلية لرسالة أبينا الطيب الذِكر أثناسيوس البابا العشرين لأبيكتيتوس عن طبيعة السيد المسيح (الكريستولوجى)، لوجود بعض أناس يحرّفون كتابات القديس أثناسيوس.. لذلك أرسل له النسخة الأصلية. ولو قرأت رسالة القديس أثناسيوس لأبيكتيتوس؛ تجدها تماماً مثل تعليم القديس كيرلس عمود الدين عن تجسد الكلمة وعن الكريستولوجى؛ مثلاً: يقول القديس أثناسيوس لقد جاء الله الكلمة فى شخصه الخاص، أى شخص الله الكلمة هو شخص يسوع المسيح نفسه ولم يتخّذ شخص من البشر وهكذا شرح القديس كيرلس عبارة "الكلمة صار جسداً" بمعنى أن الكلمة اتخذ جسداً؛ وليس أن الكلمة تحوّل إلى جسد؛ مثلما نقول "صار لعنة لأجلنا" أى حمل لعنة خطايانا وليس بمعنى تحوّل إلى لعنة..فمن هو الذى يحرق مكتبة الإسكندرية؟ هل بطاركة الإسكندرية الذين كانوا هم مديرى الكلية الإكليريكية بمدرسة الإسكندرية أعظم مدرسة لاهوتية فى العالم.. ظلت الكتب تُحرق لمدة ستة شهور، وبعد كل ذلك يأمرون أولادنا الأقباط أن يكذبوا على السواح ويقولوا أن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة. ولكن:
الحق يتكلم حتى ولو صمت. ويتكلم ولو بدا أنه قد ضاع لأن الحق لا يمكن أن يضيع
ضلالة إنجيل برنابا
يقول السيد محمد على سلامة فى كتابه بعنوان "فيلم آلام المسيح" The Passion of Christ: إن العهد الجديد الحقيقى هو "إنجيل برنابا".. واستند إلى هذا الكتاب المزيّف فى أقواله فى أكثر من مكان فى كتاباته مثل صفحة 62، وصفحة 117، وصفحة 119 ويعتبر أن كل ما ورد فى إنجيل برنابا هو الحق وكل الحق.. 
تعالوا بنا للنظر فى ما يقوله هذا الإنجيل: يقول: عند خلق الله لآدم، عمل الرب عجينة ووضعها تخمر 25 ألف سنة فى الجنة. ثم جاء الشيطان وبصق عليها. فجاء الرب وأخذ بصقة الشيطان مع جزء من عجينة آدم وصنع منها الكلب ولذلك الكلب يكون نجس لأنه عبارة عن بصقة شيطان!!. 
والرب لم يخترَ مكاناً لوضع العجينة إلاّ وسط الشارع!!.. ثم أمر الرب الكلب أن ينبح على الحِصِنة، وبعد أن نبح الكلب جريت الحِصنة فى الجنة. ثم اضطر الرب أن يأخذ العجينة وعمل آدم، وقيل إن مكان بصقة الشيطان هى صُرّة آدم.ويقول الأستاذ محمد شفيق غربال فى موسوعته: إن كتاب إنجيل برنابا كتاب مملوء بالخرافات والأخطاء العلمية والعقلية ولا يستطيع أن يقبله ضمير مسيحى أو مُسلم ولا أى إنسان عاقل يستطيع أن يقبل أن هذا كتاب موحى به من الله.. لذى كتب إنجيل برنابا هو فاراو مارينو راهب فى أسبانيا فى القرن الخامس عشر. وقد أشهر هذا الراهب إسلامه وكتب هذا الكتاب ونَسَبَه إلى برنابا الرسول. وهو كتاب مملوء بالأخطاء الجغرافية والعلمية ليس مجالها الآن. ولكن قد صدر الكثير من الشرائط الكاسيت والكتب ترد على هذا الإنجيل المملوء بالخرافات. ونحن ردّينا على خرافة إنجيل برنابا من جهة أن علماء المسلمين أنفسهم يعتبرونه كتاب لا يقبله العقل ولا الضمير. 
وقد ذكر السيد محمد على سلامة فى كتابه اسم إنجيل برنابا فى أكثر من مكان.. مثلاً؛ على صفحة 117 يقول "نص حديث المسيح مع المرأة السامرية.." وعلى صفحة 119 ذكر من إنجيل برنابا إصحاح (81 إلى 83) ومُعتبر إن أى حاجة وردت فى إنجيل برنابا تكون هى الحق وكل الحق. وعلمياً يوضع كتاب السيد محمد على سلامة فى مستوى الصفر مادام أقام دعواه أساساً على هذا الكتاب المزيّف – إنجيل برنابا.ثم يتحسّر السيد محمد على سلامة على الأقباط ويقول إن الأقباط عاشوا فى ضلال وسيهلكون.. وسنذكر بعض هذه الدعاوى: 
على صفحة 62 فى كتاب السيد محمد على سلامة يقول: "إنجيل برنابا هو الإنجيل الذى كتبه الحوارى برنابا أحد حوارى المسيح عيسى عليه السلام وقد اكتشفه أحد النصارى فى القرن الثامن عشر الميلادى وترجمه إلى العربية أحد النصارى أيضاً وهو الدكتور خليل سعادة. والمسيحيون أنكروا هذا الإنجيل دون أن يقدموا دليلاً علمياً مقنعاً على رفضهم له (من يقبل هذا الكلام؟!! نحن قدّمنا الكثير من الدلائل العلمية المقنعة على رفضنا لهذا الإنجيل المزيّف الذى من داخل أقواله يقول: القمل الذى فى شعر الإنسان سيتحوّل إلى لآلئ فى الجنة..) فهُم الذين اكتشفوه، وهُم الذين ترجموه، فالله الأمر (أى أننا فى ضلال مبين). ولم يعترفوا بهذا الإنجيل لِما فيه من نصوص تهدم الديانة المسيحية من أساسها وتؤيد عقائد الإسلام. وفيه أن عيسى عبد الله ونبيه لا إنه إله أو ابن إله، وفيه أن محمد رسول الله ودعوة عيسى عليه السلام إلى الإيمان بآخر الأنبياء وسيدهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم. ومن تأمل هذا الإنجيل وقرأه؛ يُحِّس فيه بنفس الأسلوب والعبارات الموجودة فى الأناجيل الأخرى". هذا كلام مؤلف الكتاب محمد على سلامة.نحن ردينا على خرافة إنجيل برنابا من جهة أن نفس علماء المسلمين يعتبروه كتاب لا يقبله العقل ولا الضمير. 
ويظن هذا المؤلف أنه قد جاء بأخطر ضربة للمسيحية على صفحة 56: ويقول؛ إن الآية التى على أساسها أقام المسيحيون عقيدتهم فى وحدانية الجوهر للثالوث هى "إن الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5).. بدأ حديثه عن هذه الآية من صفحة 54 وقال: "والآن استمع إلى هذه الكارثة: صيغة التثليث الوحيدة فى الأناجيل تُمحى من الطبعات الحديثة. وردت هذه الصيغة فى رسالة يوحنا الأولى. وكانت تُعتبر النص الوحيد فى الكتاب المقدس الذى يعطى الأساس لعقيدة التثليث عن المسيحيين وهذا النص هو "إن الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الأب (لم يرِد أن يكتب الآب، بل كتب الأب) والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5) لكن التراجم الحديثة للكتاب المقدس حذفتها باعتبارها نصاً دخيلاً أقحمه كاتب مجهول منذ قرون. يقول كتاب(1): هل الكتاب المقدس حقاً كلمة الله الذى طُبع فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1969م، ثم فى بيروت بالعربية عام 1971. ويوزّع كرسالة تنصيرية فى صفحة 160 وهو يتحدث عن الترجمات المختلفة المتلاحقة التى من شأنها تنقية الكتاب المقدس مما يكون قد عَلقَ به من أخطاء نتيجة لقصور الترجمات السابقة ما يلى(2): 
بمقارنة أعداد كبيرة من المخطوطات القديمة باعتناء؛ يتمكن العلماء من اقتلاع أية أخطاء ربما تسللت إليها، مثالاً على ذلك الإدخال الزائف فى يوحنا الأولى الإصحاح الخامس الجزء الأخير من العدد 7 والجزء الأول من العدد 8 يقول حسب الترجمة البروتستانتية العربية طبع الأمريكان فى بيروت، ونقرأ فى الترجمة اليسوعية العربية شيئاً مماثلاً فى السماء الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة. ولكن طوال القرون الثلاثة عشر الأولى للميلاد لم تشتمل أية مخطوطة يونانية على هذه الكلمات والترجمة البروتستانتية العربية ذات الشواهد وضعها بين هلالين موضحة فى المقدمة إنه ليس لها وجود فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. وهكذا تساعدنا الترجمات العصرية للكتاب المقدس الوصول إلى المعنى الصحيح لِما نقرأه. 
هذا وتقول ترجمة الكتاب المقدس العربية للكاثوليك: "لأن الشهود فى السماء ثلاثة الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد، والشهود فى الأرض ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم فى واحد" (1يو 7:5،8).وتقول ترجمة الكتاب المقدس العربية للبروتستانت: "فإن الذين يشهدون (فى السماء) هم ثلاثة (الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة) الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم فى الواحد"(3). وإذا رجعنا إلى التنبيه الذى وضعته هذه الترجمة فى مطلعها؛ نجده يقول فى الكلمات التى توضع بين هلالين 
أو قوسين ما يلى: والهلالان يدلان على الكلمات التى بينها ليس لها وجود فى
أقدم النسخ وأصحها. أى أن صيغة التثليث هذه فقرة مزيفة من عمل كاتب مجهول، وترجمة العهد الجديد العربية للكاثوليك والذين يشهدون ثلاث الروح والماء والدم، وهؤلاء متفقون. ثم فى الحاشية السفلى تعليقاً على العدد 7 فى بعض الأصول الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد، لم يرِد ذلك فى الأصول اليونانية المعوّل 
عليها. والأرجح أنه أُدخل إلى المتن فى بعض النسخ. وهذا هو ما تقوله أيضاً ترجمة العهد الجديد العربية للمطبعة الكاثوليكية سواء بالنسبة للمتن أو للحاشية وتظهر 
صيغة التثليث هذه فى ترجمة الملك جيمز الإنجليزية فقط، ولكنها اختفت من كل من الترجمة القياسية الإنجليزية والترجمة الفرنسية المسكونية وترجمة أورشليم الفرنسية وترجمة لويسيجو الفرنسية. 
ومن الملاحظ أن صيغة التثليث قد اختفت بوجه عام من أغلب التراجم الحديثة فى اللغات الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية، بينما هى لا تزال فى الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس للبروتستانت ولو أنها وُضعت بين هلالين علامةً على عدم أصالتها.
والسؤال الآن إليك أيها المسيحى المخلص ويا من تخاف الله؛ مَن المسئول عن مصائر الملايين من المسيحيين الذين هلكوا وهم يعتقدون أن عقيدة التثليث التى تَعلَّموها تقوم على نص صريح فى كتابهم المقدس، بينما هو نص دخيل أقحمته يد كاتب مجهول. إن الإجابة والمسئولية لتقع أولاً وأخيراً على عاتق الذين أؤتمنوا على الكتاب المقدس وكانوا عليه حفاظاً ومترجمين (ثم كتب فى الملاحظات فى أسفل الكتاب اسم مرجع "الإسلام والأديان الأخرى لأحمد عبد الوهاب من صفحة 91 إلى صفحة 94)..
الدفاع عن الآية "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5).
نسأل السيد محمد على سلامة؛ هل يستطيع أن يقوم بإصدار كتاب آخر يقول فيه إن كل ما ورد فى العهد الجديد فى الكتاب المقدس للمسيحيين هو صحيح وصادق ماعدا هذه الآية فقط (1يو 7:5)!!!. فإذا كان الأمر كذلك وإذا كان السيد محمد على سلامة حسب ما اقتبسه وأعلنه أن كل الكتب قالوا أن هذه الآية ليست موجودة فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. معنى هذا أن السيد محمد على سلامة يشهد أن كل المسيحيين حذفوها أو على الأقل أعلنوا إنها كانت غير موجودة. وبذلك يشهد هو نفسه للمسيحيين إنهم إذا اكتشفوا آية مزيدة؛ هم أنفسهم (المسيحيين) يعلنوا أن هذه الآية غير موجودة فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. وهل هذه الآية هى الوحيدة التى تثبت عقيدة الثالوث فىنظرالكاتب؟
لدينا مئات الردود من الآيات لإثبات عقيدة الثالوث، مثلاً؛ فى سفر أيوب نجده يشهد بألوهية الروح القدس - أحد أقانيم الثالوث - إنه الخالق ويقول:
"روح الله صنعنى ونسمة القدير أحيتنى" (أى 4:33). وبطرس الرسول فى سفر الأعمال يشهد للروح القدس بأنه الله ويقول: "يا حنانيا لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس وتختلس من ثمن الحقل.. أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله" (أع 3:5،4).. والمزمور يشهد للروح القدس بأنه كائن فى كل مكان "أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب. إن صعدت إلى السماوات فأنت هناك وإن فرشت فى الهاوية فها أنت. إن أخذت جناحى الصبح وسكنت فى أقاصى البحر. فهناك أيضاً تهدينى يدك وتمسكنى يمينك" 
(مز 7:139-10) أين أذهب من روحك؟ فروحك يملأ الوجود كله؛ فى السماء وفى الأرض وفى أقاصى البحار. الروح القدس كائن فى كل مكان؛ الروح القدس هو الخالق؛ الروح القدس هو الله. 
قال السيد المسيح عن الروح القدس: إنه روح الحق "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى" (يو 26:15) ولم يكن الروح القدس مجرد طاقة لأن السيد المسيح قال "يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 14:16،15). وما يسمعه يتكلم به "متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16).. 
إثبات أقنومية الروح القدس.. إثبات ألوهية الروح القدس.. إثبات ألوهية الابن.. الآيات التى تثبت ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها حصر.
نقول للسيد محمد على سلامة المعترض على الآية التى تقول: "هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" ما الفرق بين هذه الآية وبين قول السيد المسيح: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10). هل سيقول أن هذه الآية أيضاً؛ لم توجد فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها؟!.. لقد وردت هذه الآية بنفس المعنى عدة مرات فى العهد الجديد: "أنا فى الآب والآب فىّ" (يو 10:14)، "الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن" (يو 22:5)، "الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الآب هو خبّر" (يو 18:1)، "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (مت 19:28،20) "باسم" وليس "باسماء" وأمرهم بممارسة سِر المعمودية الذى بدأ من العصر الرسولى على اسم الثالوث القدوس، ثلاث غطسات فى معمودية واحدة "رب واحد إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة" (أف 5:4) لماذا معمودية واحدة فى ثلاث غطسات؟ كيف تكون معمودية واحدة، وتكون ثلاثة فى نفس الوقت؟ لأن ثالوث فى واحد، وواحد فى ثالوث. إذاً الكنيسة لم تعتبر الثالوث واحد بالكلام المكتوب فقط، لكن اعتبرته واحد بالممارسة. فحتى الإنسان المعمد الذى لا يعرف القراءة، نجده وقت معموديته يُعلن إيمانه ويقول "ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا"..
وليس هذا فقط بل سنرى أيضاً ما كتبه آباء ما قبل نيقية وما قبل أقدم نسخ للكتاب المقدس الموجودة فى العالم عن هذه الآية "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5): 
مكتوب فى مقدمة الجزء الخامس لآباء ما قبل نيقية صفحة 418 :It is hard to believe that 1 John v. 7 was not cited by Cyprian(1). 
تعنى هذه العبارة؛ إنه من الصعب أن نصدّق أن يوحنا الأولى 7:5) لم يعاينها (لم يرها ولم يستخدمها) الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس - الذى عاش ما بين سنة 200 إلى 258م. فهذه تعتبر قبل أقدم نسخة فى الكتاب المقدس الموجودة حالياً - حيث تم كتابة هذا الكلام من قبل منتصف القرن الثالث الميلادى. ولم توجد نسخة لرسالة القديس يوحنا الأولى قبل هذا الوقت.
أما ما قاله القديس كبريانوس نفسه فى الجزء الخامس لآباء ما قبل نيقية صفحة 423 الطبعة الإنجليزية: 
The Lord says, “I and the Father are one” and again it is written of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit, “And these three are one”(2). 
الترجمة: لقد قال الرب: أنا والآب واحد. وأيضاً مكتوب عن الآب والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.. قال "مكتوب" ولم يقل "مفهوم" أو "اعتقد".. 
إذاً من قبل أقدم النسخ للكتاب المقدس كانت هذه الآية موجودة "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد". 
أما السؤال لماذا اختفت هذه الآية من بعض النسخ وتسلسلت بالرغم من إنها كانت موجودة من قبل أقدم النسخ؟ الإجابة: 
كان هناك طابع لدى المسيحيين احتراماً للأيقونات المدشّنة والكتب المقدسة إنه إذا أكلت العِتّة كتاب أو أيقونة مدشّنة؛ يتم حرقه فى فرن القربان. و هذا ثابت تاريخياً – عندما رُسمت أسقف؛ وجدت قرابنى كنيسة مارجرجس المزاحم فى بساط النصارة يوقِد فرن القربان بالمخطوطات القديمة.. 
ورق الكتب له عُمر، ولا يعيش إلى ما لا نهاية، بعد زمن نرى أن المتبقى من الصفحة جزء بسيط وباقى الورقة ذابت أو أكلتها العِتّة.. نجد أن الناسخ يمسك دوبارة فوق الورق ويعمل سطور، وأثناء النقل؛ وجد آيتين تحت بعض؛ إحداهما تقول: 
"فالذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة؛ الآب والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد".. والسطر الذى تحته وجدت الآية: 
"والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة؛ الماء والروح والدم؛ وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم فى الواحد".. 
فطبعاً بمقارنة الناسخ للسطرين معاً؛ وجد تطابق فى الكلمات للسطرين وخصوصاً فى بداية كل سطر ونهايته، والسطرين تحت بعض تماماً، لذلك من الممكن بدون قصد؛ يغفل نظره عن السطر الأول ويحذف هذه الآية.. من الممكن جداً أن يكون حدث هذا الأمر..
وإذا سألنا؛ إذا كان هذا هو ما حدث، فلماذا انتشر هذا الأمر؟! ولماذا توجد نسخ أجدد؛ بها الآية، والنسخ الأقدم ليس فيها الآية؟!! الإجابة لأن ليست كل النسخ تُنقل من أصل واحد.. فقد انتشر الكتاب المقدس وحتى القرن الثالث الميلادى كانت موجودة فى كل النسخ، ولكن الذى حدث إنه عندما لن تُنقل مرة؛ نُسخ منها الكثير، ولكن النُسخ القديمة التى تم إعدامها تسببت لأن تصير النُسخ التى بها الآية أحدث من التى ليس بها الآية.هناك راهب فى الأديرة يستطيع أن ينسخ مخطوطة فى أسبوع فقط، وغيره من الرهبان يظل ينسخ المخطوطة لمدة سنة.. فمن الممكن جداً أن النساخ فى منطقة ما ينسخون كثيراً، وفى منطقة أخرى ينسخون ببطء. 
أما مسألة أنها لم توجد فى أقدم النسخ، فأين هى أقدم النسخ؟! لا يوجد سوى النسخ التى ذكرناها فى مقدمة كلامنا لهذا الموضوع (الفاتيكانية والسكندرية والسينائية). ولكن تاريخ الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس الذى هو منتصف القرن الثالث الميلادى قبل سنة 258م؛ وهو قبل تاريخ هذه النسخ الثلاث وأقدم منهم - بل وقبل كل النسخ الموجودة حالياً بين أيدينا، ذكر أن الآية "الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم الآب والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5). ولا توجد إطلاقاً نسخة لرسالة يوحنا الأولى أقدم من تاريخ هذا الأسقف.. 
هذه الآية موجودة أيضاً فى إنجيل يوحنا وليست فى الرسالة الأولى فقط 
عندما قابل السيد المسيح نيقوديموس قال له: "الحق الحق أقول لك إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا. إن كنت قلت لكم الأرضيات ولستم تؤمنون، فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات" (يو 11:3،12) يتكلم بصيغة الجمع إننا نتكلم، نعلم، نشهد، رأينا؛ شهادتنا أى شهادة واحدة ولم يقل شهادتينا.
من هم الذين يشهدون فى السماء؟ "كيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات". 
يقول عن الروح القدس: "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى. وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معى من الابتداء" (يو 26:15،27) بدأ يتكلم هنا عن شاهد الذى هو الروح القدس. وقال أيضاً عن الروح القدس؛ إنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل ما يسمعه يتكلم به "وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16). 
أما عن شهادة الآب قال "ليس أن أحداً رأى الآب إلاّ الذى من الله، هذا قد رأى الآب" 
(يو 46:6)، وقال فى يوحنا 5 ابتداءً من الآية 30 "أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئاً كما أسمع أدين ودينونتى عادلة لأنى لا أطلب مشيئتى بل مشيئة الآب الذى أرسلنى. إن كنت أشهد لنفسى فشهادتى ليست حقاً. الذى يشهد لى هو آخر وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التى يشهدها لى هى حق.. وأنا لا أقبل شهادة من إنسان.. وأما أنا فلى شهادة أعظم من يوحنا لأن الأعمال التى أعطانى الآب لأكملها هذه الأعمال بعينها التى أنا أعملها هى تشهد لى أن الآب قد أرسلنى. والآب نفسه الذى أرسلنى يشهد لى (شهادة الآب)" (يو 30:5-37)..
وقال لهم: "فى ناموسكم مكتوب إن شهادة رجلين حق. أنا هو الشاهد لنفسى ويشهد لى الآب الذى أرسلنى" (يو 17:8،18) إذاً كم شاهد هنا؟ ثلاثة:
1- أنا هو الشاهد لنفسى.
2- ويشهد لى الآب الذى أرسلنى. 
3- وشهادة الروح القدس فى (يو 26:15).
إذاً الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة مثلما قال لنا القديس يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى (1يو 7:5). فالذى كتب إنجيل يوحنا هو الذى كتب رسالة يوحنا وكلامه واحد مسوق من الروح القدس. 
ويقول فى يو 16: "إن لى أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن. وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لى لهذا قلت إنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 12:16-15) يقول هنا عن الروح القدس إنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به. وقال لنيقوديموس: "إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا" (يو 11:3). لا أتخيل ولو للحظة واحدة أن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى بعدما شرح بالتفصيل فى إنجيله وذكر إجمالاً شهادة الأقانيم، إنه يتكلم فى رسالته الأولى عن الذين يشهدون على الأرض ولا يذكر إطلاقاً الذين يشهدون فى السماء.. لذلك نجد أن كاتب مقدمة آباء ما قبل نيقية: It is hard to believe that 1 John v. 7 was not cited by Cyprian(1).أى؛ من الصعب أن نصدّق أن يوحنا الأولى 7:5 لم يعاينها الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس.
حفظ الوديعة
يجب أن نعلم أطفالنا ونحفّظهم الكتاب المقدس، فقد قال بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "وإنك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكّمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذى فى المسيح يسوع" (2تى 15:3) مقصود بعبارة "الكتب المقدسة" هنا العهد القديم لأنه فى وقت طفولية القديس تيموثاوس لم تكن أناجيل العهد الجديد والرسائل قد كُتبت بعد.. فلابد أن نُحفِّظ أطفالنا أكبر كمية ممكنة من الكتب المقدسة وهذه مسئولية خطيرة جداً لأن المثل الشائع يقول إن "التعليم فى الصغر مثل النقش على الحجر". وإذا قصّرنا فى ذلك فإننا نُقصّر فى حفظ الوديعة. 
ففى العصر المسيحى الأول؛ كان المؤمنون يحفظون الأسفار المقدسة.. فكانت تُكتب وتُحفظ فى قلوب وعقول المؤمنين فى آنٍ واحد. وإنه لشىء جميل جداً أن كلام الله يكون على الورق مكتوباً، وفى القلب محفوظاً. فالكتاب المقدس ليس هو فقط مخطوطات تنسخ ولكنه قديسين يحيوْن بكلام الله. لذلك قال السيد المسيح "الكلام الذى أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة" (يو 63:6).
الكنيسة شاهدة للكتاب المقدس
إن الكنيسة هى شاهدة للكتاب المقدس.. شاهدة لصحته.. شاهدة لعصمته، والكتاب المقدس شاهد للكنيسة. فالكتاب المقدس هو جزء من التقليد الرسولى الذى استلمته الكنيسة وأيضاً هو حارس التقليد، لأنه هو الذى يحمي التقليد من أى شئ يندس فيه ويتعارض مع فكر الله ومشيئته. فالكتاب المقدس هو فى التقليد وهو أيضاً حارس للتقليد، وهو صاحب السلطة العليا عليه.. فالكنيسة تحرس الكتاب المقدس، والكتاب يحرس الكنيسة، والروح القدس هو الذى يقود هذا وتلك. "لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 21:1). 
فالروح القدس هو الذى يسوق الكنيسة ويقودها ويعمل فيها. ولذلك تحترم الكنيسة الكتاب المقدس جداً وتقرأ فصول كثيرة من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد فى كل المناسبات. وحينما يُقرأ الإنجيل يقف الجميع بخوف وخشوع، ويقول الشماس: "قفوا بخوف أمام الله وانصتوا لسماع الإنجيل المقدس". وتنار الشموع حول الإنجيل لأن الإنجيل هو نور العالم. لهذا قال القديس بولس الرسول "لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل المـوت وأنـار الحيـاة والخلـود بواسطة الإنجيـل" (2تى 9:1،10).وفى كل قداس وكل معمودية وكل سر من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة تُقرأ فصول من الكتاب المقدس. وعندما يقرأ فصل من الإنجيل، وتصلى صلاة خاصة تسمى "أوشية الإنجيل" وهى طلبة خاصة يقال فيها: "فلنستحق أن نسمع ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة بطلبات قديسيك" ويقول الشماس "صلوا من أجل الإنجيل المقدس". 
ونتذكر فى هذه الصلاة كلمات السيد المسيح التى قالها لرسله: "ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع" (مت 16:13). فنشعر إننا مغبوطون لأننا قد نلنا هذا الشرف العظيم أن نستمع إلى كلمات الإنجيل. فالقديس أنطونيوس عندما دخل الكنيسة، وكانت الأذن مستعدة للسمع، والقلب مستعد للطاعة، وسمع كلمات الإنجيل "إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبع أملاكك واعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز فى السماء وتعال اتبعنى" (مت 21:19). ذهب وصنع ما سمعه فى فصل الإنجيل المقدس وهكذا خرج أبو الرهبان ليبدأ مرحلة جديدة فى تاريخ الرهبنة المسيحية. لذلك فإن السيد المسيح قد شبه كلامه بالزارع الذى خرج ليزرع. فالذى وقع على الأرض الجيدة أعطى ثمراً ثلاثين وستين ومائة.
ارتباط العهد القديم و العهد الجديد
فى كلام معلمنا بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "إنك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تُحكّمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذى فى المسيح يسوع" (2تى 15:3)، ربط عجيب جداً بين العهد القديم والجديد. لأن المقصود بالكتب المقدسة التى عرفها منذ الطفولية هى العهد القديم وعند قوله: "القادرة أن تُحكّمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذى فى المسيح يسوع" فهى انطلاقة من القديم إلى الجديد.. فهى التى تحكمك للخلاص، وهى التى تعطيك الحكمة والاستنارة والفهم فيما يخص الإيمان الذى بالمسيح يسوع. 
لذلك قال السيد المسيح لليهود: "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهى التى تشهد لى" (يو 39:5). وقال أيضاً: "لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى" (يو 46:5)، ومن الاقتباسات أيضاً من العهد القديم وموجودة فى العهد الجديد؛ أقوال كثيرة للسيد المسيح فى العهد الجديد مأخوذة من العهد القديم مثل حديثه مع تلميذى عمواس سجل القديس لوقا الإنجيلى عنه: "ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به فى جميع الكتب" (لو 27:24). وكذلك عند ظهوره للرسل مجتمعين بعد القيامة "قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذى كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم أنه لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير" (لو 44:24) عبارة "وأنا بعد معكم" بمعنى أن هذا الكلام قاله السيد المسيح لهم قبل الصلب، ثم عاد وقاله لهم بعد القيامة، فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب.. أى أن السيد المسيح قد شهد لجميع أسفار العهد القديم التى كانت موجودة فى أيامه وسُجِل ذلك فى العهد الجديد.
وقول السيد المسيح: "مكتوب أن ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة من الله" (لو 4:4). فلا يستطيع أحد أن يدّعى تحريف العهد القديم. 
ولكن أحياناً يقول البعض: إن العهد الجديد هو الذى يجب أن نتبعه، لأن العهد القديم به وصايا قد انتهت بمجىء السيد المسيح، لدرجة أنهم يقولون إن إله العهد القديم ليس هو إله العهد الجديد!!.. هذا كلام خاطئ جداً، لأن الذى تغير هو الإنسان وليس الله. لأن عهد الخلاص الذى أعطاه الله لإبراهيم فى العهد القديم هو نفسه الذى تحقق فى العهد الجديد "وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى بيت داود فتاه.. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس، القسم الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا أن يعطينا إننا بلا خوف منقذين من أيدى أعدائنا نعبده بقداسة وبر جميع أيام حياتنا" (لو 69:1-75).
صلوا من أجل الإنجيل
نحتاج أن نصلى صلوات خاصة لكى يفتح الله أذهاننا لنفهم الكتب. وأوشية الإنجيل هى إحدى هذه الصلوات وأهمها. وأيضاً فى صلواتنا الخاصة يجب أن نصلى لكى يعطينا الله فهماً للأسفار المقدسة. هناك أشخاص يقرأون الكتاب المقدس وهم راكعون أو وهم وقوف فى وضع صلاة لأن الإنجيل هو كلام الله. 
يقول المرنم فى المزمور: "إنى أسمع ما يتكلم به الرب الإله لأنه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه ولقديسيه" (مز 8:84). لذلك عندما نقرأ الإنجيل نكون فى وضع المتلقى لرسالة سماوية تمس حياتنا الخاصة، وأيضاً لكى نفهم أعماق الأسرار المذخّرة وراء هذه الكلمات "وُجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لى للفرح" (إر 16:15). 
إن الإنسان الروحى يتغذى بكلام الكتب المقدسة، وهذا ما قال عنه السيد المسيح: "مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت 4:4). هناك أشخاص يهملون دراسة الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم. ولكن بولس الرسول يحذرنا بقوله "الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكّمك للخلاص" (2تى 15:3). 
فعندما نقرأ فى سفر إرميا "ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويُجرى حقاً وعدلاً فى الأرض. فى أيامه يُخلص يهوذا ويسكن إسرائيل آمناً وهذا هو اسمه الذى يدعونه به الرب برنا" (إر 5:23-6). فنجد أن هذه الكلمات لها نغمة خاصة فى أذهان المنتظرين الفداء فى إسرائيل لأنها تشير بوضوح إلى السيد المسيح البار القدوس ابن داود الذى أعطى الأمان لمؤمنيه بمصالحتهم مع أبيه السماوى.
يذكر عهده المقدس
تحمل عبارة "العهد القديم" أكثر من معنى؛ فعندما نقول: "كتب العهد القديم" نقصد الأسفار التى كتبت قبل مجىء السيد المسيح، وعندما نقول "العهد بين الله وشعبه" الذى نقضه الشعب فهذا معنى آخر لكلمة العهد.. والعهد الذى بين الله وإبراهيم هو عهد خلاص، لذلك هو هو نفسه العهد الذى تكلم عنه زكريا أبو يوحنا المعمدان.. وهو العهد الذى تكلمت عنه السيدة العذراء فى تسبحتها "تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى.. كما كلم آباءنا لإبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد" (لو 47:1،55).لا يوجد شئ يسمى إله العهد القديم، وإله العهد الجديد. ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب 8:13). وكذلك يقول الكتاب عن الله "الذى ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران" (يع 17:1). فالإنسان هو الذى يتغير وليس الله. 
لذلك عندما سُئل السيد المسيح عن الطلاق "قالوا له فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق" (مت 7:19). قال: "من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم" (مت 8:19). فليس التغير فى الله معطى الوصية، ولكن فى الإنسان الذى ينفّذ الوصية.
النعمة و الإنسان
ما الفرق بين الإنسان قبل النعمة والإنسان بعد النعمة؟ قد جاء السيد المسيح ليحرر الإنسان من الخطية والعبودية، ويعبر بالبشر من الموت الأبدى إلى الحياة، ومن الظلمة إلى النور. فكيف تكون وصايا العهد القديم هى نفسها وصايا العهد الجديد؟!! كيف يُطالب الله الإنسان قبل الخلاص بنفس الوصايا التى يطالبه بها بعد إتمام الخلاص؟!! فأين التجديد؟!! 
يقول الكتاب "إذاً إن كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة" (2كو 17:5). فالإنسان الذى أخذ النعمة والبنوة والتجديد، مطالَب بوصايا سامية ومقدسة جداً. لأن الإنسان الذى ورث خطية آدم ويعيش تحت لعنة الناموس كيف يُطلب منه وصايا العهد الجديد؟!! وكيف يستطيع تنفيذها بدون أن يأخذ إمكانية تنفيذها؟!! ولكى نستطيع تنفيذ وصايا السيد المسيح، أعطانا الرب نعمة التجديد والتبنى، وصالحنا مع الآب السماوى، وأعطانا سكنى الروح القدس فى داخلنا. وبذلك نستطيع أن ننفذ وصايا الكمال.
ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل
نحن نرفض تماماً الإدعاء بأن هناك إله يسمى "إله العهد القديم" وإله يسمى "إله العهد الجديد". فيقولون قديماً كان الله يوصى شعبه أن يخرجوا للحرب، وفى العهد الجديد قال "أحبوا أعداءكم" (مت 44:5).. فنحن نقول إن الله قد أوصى أيضاً فى العهد الجديد أن نحارب الشيطان ففى العهد القديم كان الإنسان يحارب الوثنية، لكى يستطع أن يحافظ على كيانه، لأنه ليس له سيف الروح القدس وكلمة الله. لذلك كان يحارب بالسيف، لكى يستطيع كشعب خاص، ومملكة كهنة أن يحافظ على كيانه من عبادة الأوثان. لكن فى العهد الجديد قال: "ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم فى وسط ذئاب، فكونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام" (مت 16:10). فإنسان العهد الجديد له إمكانيات تختلف تماماً عن إنسان العهد القديم. وهو قال أيضاً: "لأنى أنا أعطيكم فماً وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها" (لو 15:21). 
لقد خرجت المسيحية تهز العالم كله "وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين، يخرجون الشياطين باسمى ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة" (مر 17:16). فمن كان يستطيع أن يخرج شيطاناً فى العهد القديم؟!! لقد اهتزت مملكة الشيطان أمام قوة الكرازة بالإنجيل بواسطة رسل المسيح الذين "إلى كل الأرض خرج صوتهم وإلى أقاصى المسكونة أقوالهم" (رو 18:10). 
فى العهد القديم كان الله يحافظ على شعبه، ويحوطه فى مساحة ضيقة، وأقصى شئ كان هو منع تسلل الوثنيين فى وسطهم. أما فى العهد الجديد فقد قال لهم: "اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع، واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها" (مر 15:16)، وهنا أصبحت الكنيسة تنطلق إلى العالم أجمع. لأنها تحمل قوة الشهادة للمسيح، ومعها ما هو أقوى من الموت. لأنها تشهد للحياة الأبدية التى كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا، لم تعد تخشى الموت.. فلهذا علينا أن نشهد دائماً بقيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح من الأموات. وكما نقول فى القداس الإلهى: "آمين آمين آمين بموتك يارب نبشر وبقيامتك المقدسة وصعودك إلى السموات نعترف". هذه هى رسالتنا فى هذا العالم؛ ننشر السلام.. ننشر الحب.. نكرز بالحياة.. نكرز بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات. ليجعلنا يسوع المسيح إلهنا شهود حقيقيين للقيامة وبشارة الإنجيل.
ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين،
http://www.alkalema.net/articl/esthala.htm
---------------------------------------

و


https://www.facebook.com/AYGYPT/posts/10203765559019871




=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أكتوبر 2015)

الجزء الثانى للرد على تحريف الانجيل والتوراة عبر الترجمات 
الجزء الاول :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2369818625306.86400.1845697179&type=3&theater
نيافة الانبا بيشوى)
موضوع مكانة الكتاب المقدس واستحالة تحريفه مطبوع فى كتاب تبسيط الإيمان الجزء الثالث "مكانة الكتاب المقدس واستحالة تحريفه" وأيضاً فى كتاب كتالوج المؤتمر – مؤتمر تثبيت العقيدة بالفيوم 27-29 سبتمبر 2004م - الذى أُعدّ قبل المؤتمر، وموجود أيضاً نفس هذا الموضوع فى الشريط الكاسيت رقم 3 من سلسلة تبسيط الإيمان.. 
ولكن موضوعنا الآن سيتدرج للرد على أحدث ما صدر من كتب تتدّعى أن الكتاب المقدس قد حُرِّف وأن المسيحية ديانة فاسدة..
رأى الله فى الكتاب المقدس
لنرى معاً ما رأى ربنا نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس.. يقول الرب فى سفر إرميا: "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً ماذا أنت راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 11:1-12).. عندما قال إرميا النبى: "أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز" قال له الرب: "أحسنت الرؤيا".. نحن لا نغفل العلاقة بين عصا هارون التى أفرخت وإنها كانت قضيب لوز (انظر عد17: 8)؛ وهى تُشير إلى التجسد الإلهى.. والتجسد الإلهى مرتبط بالله الكلمة.. وهنا نرى الارتباط بين "الله الكلمة" وبين "كلمة الله" فهما ليسا شيئاً واحداً.. ولذلك قال له الرب: "أحسنت الرؤيا" ثم قال: "أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها"..لنرى رأى الله نفسه الذى تجسد ماذا قال؟ قال: "الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5) هذا يُرينا دور ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى قال أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها فى رؤية قضيب لوز؛ هو نفسه الذى قال لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس.. وقال أيضاً: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مت 35:24)، (مر 31:13)، (لو 33:21).. وبذلك نرى أن الله قال عن العهد القديم (الناموس): إن حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة لا تسقط ولا تزول حتى نهاية العالم.. فالنقطة الواحدة فى اللغة العبرية تُغيّر معنى الكلمة كلها تماماً مثل اللغة العربية، فلو وضعنا نقطة واحدة مثلاً على كلمة "طهّر" تصير الكلمة "ظهر" غيّرت معنى الكلمة تماماً.. لذلك قال الرب لا يزول حرف واحد ولا نقطة واحدة حتى نهاية العالم..
طريقة كتابة الأسفار
لقد كان لليهود عادات وقوانين صارمة فى كتابة الأسفار الخاصة بالعهد القديم. مثل الاغتسال، وارتداء الثياب العبرانية، وأن تكون الرقوق من جلود الحيوانات الطاهرة، ويكون الحِبر أسود نقى من العسل والكربون، ولا تكتب كلمة واحدة من الذاكرة. والكاتب يقرأ الكلمة بصوت مسموع أثناء الكتابة. وعند كتابة اسم من أسماء الله. لابد أن يذهب الكاتب للاغتسال وتغيير الملابس، ثم يكتب بريشة خاصة، وحبر خاص. وإذا وجد فى نسخة ثلاثة أخطاء أو أكثر تُعدم هذه النسخة كلها وإن وُجدت غلطة واحدة أو إثنتان فقط؛ يقومون بتصحيح هذا الخطأ. ولذلك كانوا يستطيعون أن يحفظوا كل سفر وأجزاءه وسطوره وآياته وكلماته وحروفه. فمثلاً كان معروفاً عندهم أن حرف الألف ورد فى التوراة العبرية (أى أسفار موسى الخمسة) 42377 مرة لأنهم قاموا بإحصائه فى كل التوراة، وحرف الباء 38218 مرة. فهم يقومون بإحصاء الحرف الواحد كم مرة ورد فى كل التوراة، فإن نقص مجرد حرف واحد فقط يقومون بمراجعة السفر كله من بدايته ويتم اكتشاف هذا الحرف.وممنوع على الكاتب أن يكتب من الذاكرة أية عبارة حتى ولو كان حافظ المزمور كله مثلاً.. لأنه من الممكن أن تتغير ولو كلمة واحدة من تكرار الحفظ؛ فبدلاً من أن يقول "وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 18:22) يخطأ ويقول: "وعلى لباسى ألقوا قرعة".. هذا ممنوع، بل أيضاً الكاتب ليس حُراً أن ينقل الصفحة الواحدة إلى صفحة ونصف مثلاً أو صفحة وسطر أو صفحة إلاّ سطر. وليس أيضاً حُراً أن ينقل السطر بكلمات أقل من السطر الأصلى المنقول منه. بمعنى لابد أن يبدأ الصفحة بنفس الكلمة التى فى الصفحة المنقول منها وينتهى عند نفس الكلمة التى فى نهاية الصفحة الأصلية. يكون مثل القرطاس مقفول، وعند الانتهاء من قراءة صفحة؛ يلف الرولل ويبدأ فى الصفحة التالية
وحدة الكتاب المقدس
إن الكتاب المقدس بجزئيه العهد القديم والـعهد الجديد هو كتاب واحد. فلا يمكن أن نفـصل كلام الله حتى وإن كان مقسماً إلى أسفار، والأسفار مقسمة إلى إصحاحات. ونتكلم عن العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. 
إن وحدة الكتاب المقدس يستطيع أن يشعر بها كل إنسان تعمل نعمة الله فى حياته، ويعمل الروح القدس فى قلبه. وقد قال القديس بولس الرسول: "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذى فى البر، لكى يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (2تى 16:3،17). 
إن عبارة "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله" تؤكد وحدة أسفار الكتاب المقدس. وكذلك قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول: "عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 20:1-21). إن الكتاب المقدس يمثل ذخيرة أو كنزاً، وأمانة قد تسلمناها لابد أن نحافظ عليها. فكيف نجعل الكتاب المقدسيعيشفىداخلنا،وكيفنحافظعليهكوديعةمقدسةتسلمناه ا؟
الكتاب المقدس هو سر قوة المسيحية
قال القديس بولس الرسول: "فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بى أنا أسيره بل اشترك فى احتمال المشقات لأجل الإنجيل، بحسب قوة الله الذى خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية، وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل" (2تى 8:1-10). 
فكما أن السيد المسيح قد داس الموت بالموت، وانتصر عليه وقام من الأموات. فقد أرسل تلاميذه إلى العالم لكى يبشروا بالقيامة. وهذا هو سر قوة المسيحية لذلك يقول: "الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل". ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "الذى جُعِلت أنا له كارزاً ورسولاً ومعلماً للأمم. لهذا السبب أحتمل هذه الأمور أيضاً لكننى لست أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وموقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتى إلى ذلك اليوم" (2تى 11:1-12). فهو يقول إذا وضعت فى السجن لا أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وأيضاً يقول: "ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رو 28:8).
كلمة الله لا تقيد
وكذلك وهو فى السجن يقول: "إن أمـورى قد آلت إلى تقدم الإنجيل حتى أن وثقى صارت ظاهرة فى المسيح فى كل دار الولاية وفى باقى الأماكن أجمع" (فى 12:1،13). أى أنه عندما وضعونى فى السجن، وذهبوا بى إلى دار الولاية كانت هذه فرصة أن يسمع جميع الشعب الذى فى دار الولاية أخبار الإنجيل. وبذلك تقدم الإنجيل ولم يتأخر. 
فمن الممكن أن بولس الرسول يُسجن ويُقيد. ولكن كلمة الله لا تُسجن أو تُقيد، ويقول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذى سمعته منى فى الإيمان والمحبة التى فى المسيح يسوع احفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا" (2تى 13:1-14).وهنا يطالبنا بولس الرسول. أن نتمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح فى التعليم، وبحفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا. فهناك وديعة صالحة قد تسلمت على مدى الأجيال من جيل إلى جيل.. من الأنبياء.. من الرسل.. وتسلمت للكنيسة.
الروح القدس حارس للكتاب المقدس
إن هناك حارس للكتاب المقدس وهو الروح القدس. فنلاحظ أنه لم يقل: "الروح القدس الساكن فيك" بل قال: "الروح القدس الساكن فينا" أى أن الروح القدس يعمل فى الجماعة، من أجل حراسة التعليم الصحيح، وحراسة الإنجيل. ولكن هذا يحدث فى جماعة القديسين وليس جماعة الهراطقة. 
إن ذلك يذكرنا بعهد الله الذى قاله على فم إرميا النبى عن وضع الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد: "ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً. ليس كالعهد الذى قطعته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من أرض مصر حين نقضوا عهدى فرفضتهم يقول الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذى أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب. أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لى شعباً" (إر 31:31-33). فالمقصود بالعهد القديم هنا؛ هو موقف الإنسان فى العهد مع الله. وليس كتاب العهد القديم.
أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم
قديماً كانت الشريعة مكتوبة على ألواح من حجارة، وعندما أخذ موسى النبى الوصايا العشـرة كانت مكتوبة بإصبع الله على لوحين؛ أربعة على اللوح الأول، وستة على اللوح الثانى. ولكن الله وعد فى هذه المرة بأن تكون الوصية مكتوبة على قلوبنا.إن الكتاب المقدس مكتوب على قلوبنا. وقد وعد السيد المسيح وقال: "أما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شىء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو 26:14). وأيضاً "وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16). وقد تحقق هذا الوعد عندما بدأ التلاميذ فى كتابة الأناجيل. فقد تذكروا كلام السيد المسيح. 
مثال لذلك؛ عندما كتب معلمنا متى البشير الموعظة على الجبل. فالروح القدس هو الذى أوحى إليه بهذه الكلمات وذكره بها. فعندما نقرأ الكتاب المقدس ونحن مصلون وخاشعون، وفى حالة اتصال حقيقى مع الله. نشعر أن ما نقرأه موجود فى داخلنا، وليس غريباً عنا. كما أننا نعيش فيه، والله ينطق به فى داخلنا بقوة الروح القدس الساكن فينا. لذلك نستطيع أن نميز إن كان ما نقرأه هو كلام الله، أم كلام شخص آخر. ولذلك إذا فُرض أن شخصاً إدّعى أن لديه إنجيلاً، أو سفراً من أسفار الكتاب المقدس، وقال إن هذا السـفر ينسب إلى أسفار العهد الجديد أو أسفار العهد القديم. فإذا قرأنا هذا الكتاب بالروح نستطيع أن نكتشف إن كان هذا إنجيلاً حقيقياً أم لا بدون أن نشعر بالاحتياج إلى الدراسة أو التعمق فى التاريخ واللغات والعلوم. 
إن الصغير مثل الكبير يستطيع أن يميّز كلام الله كما قال الكتاب: "ولا يعلِّمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين: اعرفوا الرب لأنهم كلهم سيعرفوننى من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم يقول الرب لأنى أصفح عن إثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد" (إر 34:31).
كيف يعلمنا الروح القدس ما فى الأسفار المقدسة؟
كانت توجد فتاة من أسرة مسيحية. عاشت فى مدينة الإسكندرية فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية. وكانت تدعى مريم، وقد توفى والداها وكان عمرها حوالى اثنتى عشرة سنة، وقد سيطر الشيطان عليها وانحرفت وهى فى مرحلة المراهقة والشباب. وعاشت حياة خطية محزنة جداً.وكان فى أيام الفصح يذهب عدد كبير من المسيحيين إلى القدس لحضور الأسبوع المقدس (أسبوع الآلام) وعيد القيامة هناك. وكانوا يأخذون السفن من ميناء الإسكندرية إلى ميناء حيفا، ثم يكملون إلى مدينة أورشليم. ففكرت مريم الذهاب إلى هناك لممارسة الخطية فى هذه الأماكن السياحية، وعندما وصلت إلى أورشليم حيث كنيسة القيامة هناك حاولت الدخول ولكنها لم تستطع، وبدأت تبكى لأنها شعرت بغضب الله عليها. وذهبت إلى أيقونة السيدة العذراء وبدأت تبكى. فسمعت صوتاً من الأيقونة يقول لها: (إن أردت أن تخلصى فاخرجى إلى البرية) فذهبت إلى الصحراء المحيطة بنهر الأردن، القريبة من جبل التجربة الذى خرج إليه السيد المسيح بعد عماده من نهر الأردن. 
وبعد أن عاشت القديسة مريم ما يقرب من خمسين سنة فى البرية، قابلها القديس زوسيما فى الأربعين المقدسة. رآها من بعيد فظن فى البداية أنها خيال، فقالت له لا تقترب لأنى امرأة عارية وكانت الشمس قد لوحت جسمها فاسمر لون جلدها. فطرح لها العباءة الخاصة به، ثم بدأت تتحدث معه، وحكت له قصتها واعترفت بخطاياها. وقد كانت أثناء حديثها معه تتكلم من الكتاب المقدس. فقال لها كيف وأنت فى البرية منذ شبابك المبكر عرفت كل هذه الآيات، وأنا لم أرَ معك أى كتاب؟!! فقالت له إن الروح القدس الذى أوحى للأنبياء والرسل ما كتبوه فى الكتاب المقدس هو الذى علمنى ما فى الكتاب المقدس.ثم طلبت منه أن يأتى إليها فى العام القادم عندما يخرج إلى البرية فى الصوم الأربعينى، وأن يحضر معه الجسد المقدس لكى تتناول من الأسرار المقدسة. وفعلاً فى العام التالى ذهب إليها وناولها من الأسرار المقدسة، ثم انفصلت عنه بضع خطوات وبدأت تصلى. وقد وجدها وهى تصلى مرتفعة عن الأرض مسافة حوالى متر. وهذا يعنى أنها قد وصلت إلى درجة روحية عالية جداً. ثم ركعت وأسلمت الروح. فقام بدفن جسدها وكتب سيرتها.وقد دعيت القديسة "مريم المصرية" لأنها كانت من مصر ولكنها لم تعش فى مصر فترة سياحتها فى البرية، بل قضتها فى برارى الأردن. وهذا يوضح لنا أنه لا يجب أن نشعر أن الكتاب المقدس خارج عنا أو غريب عنا. ولا نسـتطيع أن نقبل أى إدعاء يقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.
من يستطيع أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟
إن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله مثال لذلك "كـلام إرميا بن حلقيا من الكهنة الذين فى عناثوث فى أرض بنيامين، الذى كانت كلمة الرب إليه فى أيام يوشيا بن آمون ملك يهوذا فى السنة الثالثة عشرة من ملكه.. فكانت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً قبلما صورتك فى البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك جعلتك نبياً للشعوب" (إر 1:1-5). 
فقد قال له الله: "جعلتك نبياً للشعوب" هذه أذهلت النبى فقال: "آه يا سيد الرب إنى لا أعرف أن أتكلم لأنى ولد، فقال الرب لى لا تقل إنى ولد لأنك إلى كل من أرسلك إليه تذهب وتتكلم بكل ما آمرك به. لا تخف من وجوههم لأنى أنا معك لأنقذك يقول الرب. ومد الرب يده ولمس فمى وقال الرب لى ها قد جعلت كلامى فى فمك" (إر 6:1-9) جعلت كلامى فى فمك بمعنى أن ما سيقوله إرميا هو كلام الرب.. "انظر قد وكَّلتك هذا اليوم على الشعوب وعلى الممالك لتقلع وتهدم وتـهلك وتنقض وتبنى وتغرس" (إر 10:1) لا يهدم ويهلك ويبنى ويغرس إرميا النبى بيده، بل يفعل هذا بالكلمة التى يقولها. فإذا قال ستنهدم المدينة، تنهدم بالفعل. وإذا قال سيذهب هذا الشعب للسبى، يذهب الشعب للسبى.. فالكلمة تخرج من فمه وكأنه يأمر المدينة بالانهدام أو يأمر الشعب بالذهاب إلى السبى.. "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً: ماذا أنت راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 11:1-12). 
إن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله. فعندما يتعامل الإنسان مع الكتاب المقدس، يجب أن يتعامل معه بكل الاحترام. فلا يليق أن يحاول الإنسان أن ينتقد الكتاب المقدس كما هو موجود فى العالم الغربى الآن علماء يسمون (علماء نقد الكتاب المقدس) فمن يستطيع أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟!!كلام الله ينير لنا الطريق كقول المرنم: "مصباح لرجلىّ كلامك ونور لسبيلى" (مز 105:118). 
وقد قال الله لموسى النبى ولشعب إسرائيل: "ولتكن هذه الكلمات التى أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك، وقصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس فى بيتك، وحين تمشى فى الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم، وأربطها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك" (تث 6:6-9). وعندما يقول: ضعها على قلبك أى احفظها عن ظهر قلب، لذلك فإن هذه وصية إلهية بحفظ الأسفار المقدسة. وقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث دائماً يقول: (احفظوا المزامير تحفظكم المزامير).
استحالة تحريف العهد القديم
+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية :
+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية : 
الدليل أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحرّف؛ إن كل ما فى الكتاب المقدس مما يُثبِت الديانة المسيحية؛ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوه؛ ولا نقدر نحن أن نُدخِله فى نسخهم إذا كان غير موجود من الأصل. 
العجيب أن شعب إسرائيل بالرغم من عداوته للسيد المسيح، لكن اعتزازه بالكتاب المقدس والأسفار المقدسة جعله لا يحذف النبوات التى تكلمت عن السيد المسيح فى الكتب المقدسة التى شملتها قوانينهم مثل نبوة إشعياء: "لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً، وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" (إش 4:53-5) كلام محرج جداً لليهود.. لكن هذا يوضح لنا مدى حرص شعب إسرائيل على المحافظة على الأسفار بدون تحريف على الرغم من أن كلامها فيه إحراج لهم. 
فهناك الكثير من النبوات والرموز عن السيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس الذى يمثل بعهديه أساساً راسخاً للديانة المسيحية. فالمسيحية لم تأتِ من فراغ ولكنها بُنيت على أساس نبوات سبق فأنبأ بها أنبياء قديسون قبل مجىء السيد المسيح بآلاف السنين.. وقد قال السيد المسيح لليهود: موسى كتب عنى "لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى" (يو5: 46).. وقال أيضاً "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومى فرأى وفرح" (يو 56:8).قد بُنيت المسيحية على أساس نبوات كثيرة، فمنذ آلاف السنين والله يعد البشرية لمجىء المخلّص.. وقد امتلأ زكريا من الروح القدس فى يوم ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان "امتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس وتنبأ قائلاً مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل، لأنه افتقد وصنع فداءً لشعبه وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى بيت داود فتاه. كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر. خلاص من أعدائنا ومن أيدى جميع مبغضينا. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس. القسم الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا أن يعطينا إننا بلا خوف منقذين من أيدى أعدائنا نعبده بقداسة وبر قدامه جميع أيام حياتنا" (لو 67:1-75)...
ومن بعض النبوات عن السيد المسيح :
عن ميلاد السيد المسيح "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (إش 14:7). وتنبأ عن ميلاده فى بيت لحم "أما أنت يا بيت لحـم إفـراته وأنت صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يـهوذا فمنك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل، ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (مى 2:5). وأيضاً تنبأ إشعياء وقال بفم الرب "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (إش 6:9). 
وكذلك عن هروب السيد المسيح إلى مصر "لما كان إسرائيل غلاماً أحببته ومن مصر دعوت ابنى" (هو11: 1).وعن دخول السيد المسيح إلى أورشـليم "ابتهجى جداً يا ابنة صهيون اهتفى يا بنت أورشليم، هوذا ملكك يأتى إليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان" (زك 9:9). 
وكذلك عن آلام السيد المسيح "ظُلِم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه" (إش 7:53). وكذلك من مزامير داود النبى "ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18)
شِهادة يهودى :
تقابلنا مرة مع أحد المحامين اليهود خارج مصر بشأن قضية دير السلطان؛ ودار بيننا هذا الحوار؛ سألناه كيف تنال الغفران؟ فقال نطلب الغفران من الله. فقلنا إن الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الغفران بالذبيحة، وأنتم لا يوجد لديكم ذبيحة. لأن الهيكل قد هُدم منذ ألفى عام تقريباً، ولا يوجد الآن ذبيحة لغفران الخطايا حسب الطقس اليهودى القديم لأن الذبيحة الحقيقية هى ذبيحة الصليب.. ثار وقال لا؛ لا يوجد شئ يسمى ذبيحة بشرية، والله لا يقبل ذبائح بشرية.فعرضنا له ما هو مكتوب فى المزمور (22) ليقرأه إلى أن وصل إلى الآيات التى تقول: "ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسـمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18) سألناه هل داود النبى كان يتكلم عن نفسه؟!! أى هل قد ثُقبت يداه ورجلاه؟ فقال لا، لأنه مات على فراشه. وهذا مكتوب فى أسفار الكتاب المقدس. فقلنا له متسائلين: إذن عمن يتحدث هذا المزمور الذى يقول "يبست مثل شقفة قوتى ولصق لسانى بحنكى وإلى تراب الموت تضعنى لأنه قد أحاطت بى كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتنى. ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون. أما أنت يارب فلا تبعد. يا قوتى أسرع إلى نصرتى. أنقذ من السيف نفسى. من يد الكلب وحيدتى. خلصنى من فم الأسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لى. أُخبر باسمك إخوتى. فى وسط الجماعة أسبحك" (مز 15:22-22)؟!. وفى النهاية اعترف المحامى اليهودى وقال (هذا وصف دقيق لصلب السيد المسيح)!!
ومن أمثلة النبوات أيضاً التى قيلت عن آلامه وصلبه "وعظماً لا تكسروا منه" (خر12: 46). وكذلك "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن.. كشاة تساق إلى الذبح.. وجُعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنىّ عند موته على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن فى فمه غش" (إش 3:53،7،9).. "مع الأشرار قبره" حيث صُلب مع اللصوص وكان سيُوضع فى مقبرتهم، ولكن أسرع يوسف الرامى وأخذ الجسد من بيلاطس وتحققت النبوة "مع غنىّ عند موته".. "سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع آثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين" (إش 12:53). 
وكذلك قيل: "لأنك لا تترك نفسى فى الجحيم، ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً" (مز 10:15). لأن جسده لم يفسد وقام منتصراً فى اليوم الثالث كقول المزمور "أنا اضطجعت ونمت؛ ثم استيقظت لأن الرب ناصرى" (مز 5:3).
وأيضاً عن قيامة السيد المسيح فى اليوم الثالث "فى اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا أمامه" (هو 2:6). 
وعن التجسد "طأطأ السماوات ونزل وضباب تحت رجليه. ركب على كروب وطار وهفَّ على أجنحة الرياح" (مز 9:18-10). 
وعن صعوده "صعد الله بتهليل، والرب بصوت البوق" (مز 5:46). 
وعن حلول الروح القدس "ويكون بعد ذلك أنى أسكب روحى على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً ويرى شبابكم رؤى، وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحى فى تلك الأيام" (يؤ 28:2-29).. 
كل ما حدث فى العهد الجديد؛ سبق وتنبأ عنه الأنبياء فى العهد القديم. وهذه مجرد أمثلة أى قليل من كثير جداً من النبوات التى وردت فى الكتب المقدسة. هل بعد كل هذا يشككون فى صحة الكتاب المقدس؟! نحن لا نقبل أى إدعاء بتحريف الكتاب.
+ نبوات لا يمكن أن يقبلها اليهود ولكنها بكتبهم إلى هذا اليوم :
تنبأ الكتاب المقدس بأمور لم يكن اليهود أنفسهم من الممكن أن يقبلوها. وبالرغم من ذلك فهى موجودة فى كتبهم إلى هذا اليوم مثلما ورد فى سفر إشعياء النبى "فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها" (إش 19:19). فاليهود يرفضون تماماً إقامة أى مذبح خارج أورشليم. وأيضاً مكتوب "فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى أرض مصر، لأنهم يصرخون إلى الرب بسبب المضايقين فيرسل لهم مخلصاً ومحامياً وينقذهم، فيُعرَف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب فى ذلك اليوم ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة وينذرون للرب نذراً ويوفون به" (إش 20:19-21) هذا هو مذبح الرب الذى للعهد الجديد.. فمَن يقبل مِن اليهود أن يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر؟!! فهم مشتتون فى العالم كله إلى اليوم، ومع ذلك لم يقيموا أى مذبح خارج أورشليم، وإذ يحاولون إعادة المذبح مكان هيكل سليمان مرة أخرى، لكنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يعملوا هذا..
وتنبأ أيضاً عن مجىء العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (إش 1:19). 
من الممكن أن نجيب المشككين بأنه لا يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس لا فى العهد القديم، ولا فى العهد الجديد. لأنه لو قمنا بتحريف أى آيات فى العهد القديم فحتمياً كان اليهود سيحتجون ويهيجون علينا، ويقولون إننا نؤلف آيات لكى نثبت بها مسيحيتنا.. ولكن هذا بالطبع لم يحدث على الإطلاق ولم يحتج اليهود علينا ولم يقولوا إننا أضفنا آيات إلى سفر إشعياء أو إلى غيره من الأسفار.
+ بل وأيضاً لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا أى لعنة من اللعنات التى ضدهم فى الكتاب المقدس :
كل اللعنات التى فى الكتاب المقدس على شعب إسرائيل؛ لم يستطيعوا حذفها، بل وكل التعييرات التى بلا حصر الموجودة فى الكتاب المقدس "وقد صار عقاب بنت شعبى أعظم من قصاص خطية سدوم التى انقلبت كأنه فى لحظة ولم تلق عليها أياد. كان نذرها أنقى من الثلج وأكثر بياضاً من اللبن.. لم يُعرفوا فى الشوارع لصق جلدهم بعظمهم.. أيادى النساء الحنائن طبخت أولادهن. صاروا طعاماً لهن فى سحق بنت شعبى. أتم الرب غيظه، سكب حمو غضبه وأشعل ناراً فى صهيون فأكلت أسسها. لم تصدق ملوك الأرض وكل سكان المسكونة أن العدو والمبغض يدخلان أبواب أورشليم. من أجل خطايا أنبيائها وآثام كهنتها السافكين فى وسطها دم الصديقين. تاهوا كعُمىٍ فى الشوارع وتلطخوا بالدم حتى لم يستطع أحد أن يمس ملابسهم" (مرا 6:4-14) تركوا كل هذه الفضائح مُسجلة ضدهم ولم يستطيعوا حذفها.. مَن مِن الشعوب يقبل على نفسه أن يقال عنه إن النساء طبخت أولادهن.. عبارة "من أجل خطايا أنبيائها" يقصد بها الأنبياء الكذبة الذين كانوا يتملقون الملوك ويكذبون عليهم. 
ففى قول الكتاب: "ثم قال الرب لى وإن وقف موسى وصموئيل أمامى لا تكون نفسى نحو هذا الشعب" (أر15: 1)، فهذه الكلمات تعتبر تجريحاً لشعب إسرائيل.. 
فلو أراد اليهود تحريف هذه الأسفار لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه العبارة مثلاً، ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يحذفوا ولا حرف واحد ولا كلمة واحدة من توراتهم، لأنهم وقت كتابتهم صفحة فى الكتاب المقدس يحصون عدد الأحرف فى السطر، وعدد السطور فى الصفحة كلها.. فكيف يُحذف بعد حتى ولو كلمة واحدة إن كان من المحال أن يتغير عدد الأحرف. 
وأيضاً "وقال الرب لى فى أيام يوشيا الملك هل رأيت ما فعلت العاصية إسرائيل انطلقت إلى كل جبل عال وإلى كل شجرة خضراء وزنت هناك. فقلت بعدما فعلت كل هذه ارجعى إلىّ فلم ترجع فرأت أختها الخائنة يهوذا. فرأيت إنه لأجل كل الأسباب إذ زنت العاصية إسرائيل فطلّقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها، لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا أختها بل مضت وزنت هى أيضا" (إر 6:3-8) ما هذا؟! هل يرضى أحد أن يُسجّل على نفسه هذا الكلام ويتركه مُسجل عبر الأجيال؟!! 
ثم يقول الرب: "اذهب ونادِ بهذه الكلمات نحو الشمال وقل إرجعى أيتها العاصية إسرائيل يقول الرب" (أر 12:3).. ثم بعد أن يقول الرب فى الآية 15 فى نفس الإصحاح: "وأعطيكم رعاة حسب قلبى فيرعونكم بالمعرفة والفهم" يعود ويقول فى الآية 16: "ويكون إذ تكثرون وتثمرون فى الأرض فى تلك الأيام يقول الرب، إنهم لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب 
ولا يخطر على بال ولا يذكرونه ولا يتعهدونه ولا يصنع بعد" (أر16:3) كيف بعد أن يعطيهم الرب رعاة حسب قلبه، لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا يتعهدونه.. يقصد الرب بهذا بأن يُعلِمهم إنه سوف لا يكون لهم هيكل.. لا يقولون تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا يتعهدونه، ولا يُصنع بعد.. أى لا يوجد تابوت العهد، ولا يقدرون أن يعملوا غيره.. هذه الآية تُفسِّر كذِب الأساطير المخترعة التى تقول بأن اليهود سيؤمنون بعد أن يُبنى الهيكل لأنه واضح من كلام الرب فى هذه الآية عدم وجود هيكل لهم، ولا حتى سيخطر على بال. 
فإن أراد اليهود تحريف الكتاب المقدس لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه الاتهامات التى ضدهم، واللعنات الموجهه إليهم هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كانوا قد حذفوا النبوات الواضحة عن السيد المسيح.
+ فإن كان من يغيرّ فى تفسير الشريعة فقط، وليس فى نصها، كان يُحكم عليه بالموت، فماذا سوف يكون الموقف إذا قام أحد بتغيير النص؟!!
فالسيد المسيح لم يغيّر فى النص على الإطلاق، لكن قال لهم: "السبت إنما جُعل لأجل الإنسان، لا الإنسان لأجل السبت، إذاً ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مر 27:2،28). وسألهم "ألا يحل كل واحد منكم فى السبت ثوره أو حماره من المذود ويمضى ويسقيه، وهذه هى ابنة إبراهيم قد ربطها الشيطان ثمانى عشرة سنة، أما كان ينبغى أن تُحل من هذا الرباط فى يوم السبت" (لو 15:13،16) كانت المسألة مجرد حوار حول التفسير فقط، لكن لم يحدث إطلاقاً صراع حول النص. بل على العكس لقد شهد السيد المسيح للعهد القديم فى مواقف كثيرة كما أوضحنا سابقاً، وقد سألهم أيضاً: "ماذا تظنون فى المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً: قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك" (مت 42:22-45) شهد الرب أن ما قاله داود هو بالروح.وإن كان المسيحيون حرّفوا الكتاب المقدس، لما سكت اليهود إطلاقاً، لأن الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم هو كتابهم. 
إن لمجرد تفسير بولس الرسول بأن الختان كان رمزاً للمعمودية، قام عليه اليهود. ونذر أربعون شخصاً أن لا يأكلوا إلا بعد قتله لأنهم اعتبروه ناقضاً للناموس. وكذلك السيد المسيح عندما شفى مرضى فى يوم السبت قام عليه اليهود وحكموا عليه بالموت..
من تمم النبوات؟!!
إن المهم فى إتمام هذه النبوات هو أن بعضها لم يتممها أصدقاء للسيد المسيح، ولكن تممها الذين قتلوه!! 
نبوة عن تلميذه الذى خانه "أيضاً رجل سلامتى الذى وثقت به آكِلُ خبزى رفع علىَّ عقبه" (مز 9:41). وأيضاً "فقال لى الرب ألقها إلى الفخارى الثمن الكريم الذى ثمنونى به فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخارى فى بيت الرب" (زك 13:11) وهذا ما حدث بالفعل، فقد أخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة واشتروا بها حقل الفخارى.. 
إن رؤساء الكهنة.. يهوذا الإسخريوطى.. بيلاطس البنطى.. هيرودس الملك.. كل هؤلاء قد تمموا النبوات مع أنهم كانوا أعداءً للسيد المسيح. 
فقد تنبأ الكتاب عن قتل أطفال بيت لحم "هكذا قال الرب: صوت سمع فى الرامة، نوح بكاء مر، راحيل تبكى على أولادها وتأبى أن تتعزى عن أولادها لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين" 
(إر 15:31) فعندما أرسل هيرودس وقتل كل أطفال بيت لحم من سن سنتين فما دون، هرب السيد المسيح إلى أرض مصر.. لم يهرب من الخوف، بل من أجل أن يبدأ رسالته ويُعلِّم تعاليم العهد الجديد، ثم يقدّم نفسه ذبيحة فداءً عن حياة العالم كله.حقاً "من الآكل خرج أكل ومن الجافى خرجت حلاوة" (قض 14:14). لأن أعداء المسيح قد حققوا جزءًا هاماً من النبوات التى كُتبت عنه.
الاكتشافات التى تمت للكتب المقدسة
كان هناك بعض رعاة للأغنام فى وادى قمران جهة البحر الميت سنة 1945م، هؤلاء اكتشفوا قدوراً أثناء فتحهم لبعض المغائر، وعند فتحهم لهذه القدور وجدوا لفائف ورقائق لا يستطيع أحد أن يفردها. فذهبوا للمطران مارِيشوع صموئيل السريانى - قد زرته فى نيويورك مع قداسة البابا سنة 1989م - فاشتراها منهم ولكنه لم يستطع فتحها. فاتصل بالجماعات الأمريكية فطلبوا أن يشتروها منه؛ وبالفعل قام بتسليمها لهم. واشترتها الجامعة العبرية وفتحوا الأسفار، ووجدوا نسختين كاملتين من سفر إشعياء بالنص كما هو فى المازوريتك العبرى الذى منه تُرجمت النسخ التى بين أيدينا لسفر إشعياء المملوء بالنبوات عن السيد المسيح ويرجع تاريخ نسخهما إلى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد.
استحالة تحريف العهد الجديد
قد قال السيد المسيح: "فإنى الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5). وأيضاً "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مر 31:13) وهذا وعد من السيد المسيح بأن كلامه لا يزول.. 
وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول فى كتابته لسفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار العهد الجديد: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب، هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19). 
وقد حاولت مجموعة من العلماء بحث نتيجة افتراض فقد كتاب العهد الجديد بأكمله؟ فاستطاعوا أن يجمّعوا من خلال كتابات الآباء القديسين فى القرنين الثانى والثالث الميلادى آيات العهد الجديد بأكمله ماعدا 11 آية فقط. وذلك حسب ما ورد فى مرجع }نورمان جسلر ووليم نكس{ وأحصيت كتابات الآباء السابقين لمجمع نيقية فوجدوا أن الاقتباسات التى اقتبسوها من العهد الجديد 36289 آية؛ من الأناجيل الأربعة 19368، ومن سفر الأعمال 1352، ومن رسائل القديس بولس الرسول 14035، ومن الرسائل الجامعة 870، ومن سفر الرؤيا 664 اقتباس.. معنى هذا إذا حدث وفُقد العهد الجديد كله الـ 27 سِفر الذى وضع قانونهم القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى؛ من الممكن تجميعه مرة أخرى ماعدا 11 آية فقط من كتابات الآباء فى القرن الثانى والثالث الميلادى. إذا وضعنا إلى جوارهم كتابات قداسة البابا أو كتابات آباء القرن الثالث أو الرابع سيكمّلوا الـ 11 آية المفقودة..
كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود هرطقات متنوعة؟!
هناك من الهراطقة الذين جادلوا ضد القديسين. أريوس ضد البابا ألكسندروس منذ سنة 313م. وأيضاً الحوار الذى دار بين القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى وبين أريوس فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى. فأريوس كان ينكر ألوهية السيد المسيح، والقديس أثناسيوس كان يدافع عن لاهوت السيد المسيح. فلم يحدث إطلاقاً أن قال أريوس للبابا ألكسندروس أو للقديس أثناسيوس إن الآيات التى قمتما باستخدامها لإثبات ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها وجود فى الكتاب المقدس، لم يستطع إنكار أية آية استخدمها البابا ألكسندروس أو القديس أثناسيوس لإثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح لكنه كان يحاول إثبات هرطقته بالتحوير فى تفسير الآيات أو استخدام آيات أخرى يسئ هو فهمها وتفسيرها. كما أن الآباء أيضاً لم يحذفوا الآيات التى استخدمها أريوس أو الهراطقة والتى أساءوا فهمها مثل: "ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن إلاّ الآب" (مر 32:13) مجرد حرف وكلمة "ولا الابن" لكن تركتهم الكنيسة.. وأيضاً "أبى أعظم منى" (يو 28:14) نقولها يومياً فى إنجيل الساعة الثالثة بصلوات الأجبية ولا يهمنا كلام الهراطقة وسوء فهمهم للآيات لأننا واثقين أن الكتاب المقدس بأكمله يثبت لاهوت السيد المسيح ووحدانية الثالوث القدوس.. فإن كنا فعلاً قد حرّفنا الكتاب كما يدّعى المسيئون ضد الكتاب، فلماذا لم نحذف كلمة "ولا الابن"؟ ولماذا لم نحذف من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الآية التى شرحها قداسة البابا صباح اليوم أن الابن سيخضع لله "حينئذ الابن نفسه أيضاً سيخضع للذى أخضع له الكل كى يكون الله الكل فى الكل" (1كو 28:15).. لم نقم بحذف أو إضافة أى حرف لأن الكتاب يقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات.. وإن كان أحـد يحذف.. يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19). 
ومن المعروف أن المسيحية قامت ضدها هرطقات منذ القرن الأول الميلادى - ليس فقط فى زماننا هذا - ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن اليهود أو الوثنيين أو الهراطقة اتهموا المسيحيين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس. لقد بدأ القديس يوحنا الرد على الغنوسيين فى إثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح فى القرن الأول الميلادى.. ومذكور فى سفر الرؤيا "تعاليم النقولاويين الذى أبضغه" (رؤ 15:2)، وتكلّم بولس الرسول عن أناس هراطقة ينكرون القيامة ويقلبون الإيمان "اللذان زاغا عن الحق قائلين إن القيامة قد صارت فيقلبان إيمان قوم" (2تى 18:2).. استمرت الهرطقات على مدى الزمان، فإذا تجاسر أحد أن يُغيّر آية فى العهد الجديد؛ لكانوا وضعوا أمامه الآية التى تقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19). فمن الذى يجرؤ أمام هذه الآية أن يغيّر؛ يحذف أو يزيد كلمة من الكتاب المقدس.. ينظر الهراطقة بالمرصاد فإذا تغيّر أى حرف فى الكتاب المقدس؛ لقاموا بإعلان الحرب والفضائح بتحريف الكتاب. إن المسيحيين قد استشهدوا من أجل الإنجيل، وقد دفـعوا الثمن غالياً. فكيف يمكن إنسان أن يحرّف الحقيقة وفى نفس الوقت يضحى بحياته فى سبيل حقيقة محرّفة؟!! فمن جيل إلى جيل لم توجد ديانة فى العالم كله احتملت الاضطهاد وقدمت شهداء مثل المسيحية. منذ فجر المسيحية الأول وإلى ملء التاريخ.
و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود خلافات بين الكنائس؟!
حدثت انقسامات فى الكنيسة وصار هناك نساطرة، وكاثوليك، وخلقيدونيون، ولا خلقيدونيون.. جماعات كثيرة انشقت عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، فكيف يمكن أن تتفق هذه الكنائس كلها على التحريف؟! 
ومازال كل هؤلاء موجودين إلى يومنا هذا. وقد أصدرت لكم كتاب عن الكنيسة الآشورية تاريخها وعقيدتها بين الماضى والحاضر.. مازالت تقول هذه الكنيسة على نسطور إنه قديس وتذكر اسمه، وتلعن القديس كيرلس عمود الدين، والقديس ساويرس الأنطاكى تاج السريان.. ولا تؤمن هذه الكنيسة بأن عمانوئيل إله حقيقى، ولا بأن العذراء مريم والدة الإله.. وعلى الرغم من هذا كله لم تجرؤ هذه الكنسية أن تتهمنا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس..
و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل بعد تعدد النسخ فى أنحاء العالم كله؟!
لقد كانت عادة المسيحيين عند دفن موتاهم. إنهم يضعون نسخة من الكتاب المقدس تحت رأس المنتقل. وقد وجدوا فى حفريات نجع حمادى فى مصر فتاة قبطية وتحت رأسها نسخة من سفر المزامير بأكمله باللغة القبطية من القرون الأولى للمسيحية.. كيف يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يجمع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم ليحرّف فيها؟! 
"فقال الرب لى: أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 12:1). فهل الله لم يستطع أن يحفظ ولو نسخة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس؟!! إنه يوجد نسخ من الكتب المقدسة موجودة فى المتاحف، بعضها أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس وبعضها نسخ كاملة من الكتاب المقدس تشمل العهدين القديم والجديد موجودة مثل النسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة السينائية، والنسخة الإسكندرية. 
فالنسخة الفاتيكانية خطت سنة 328م بأمر الملك قسطنطين، وهى محفوظة الآن فى الفاتيكان وكتبت فى مصر، وتتضمن العهدين القديم والجديد باللغة اليونانية. والنسخة السينائية خطت فى أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادى على رقوق مرهفة من أربعة أعمدة فى الصفحة الواحدة وقد عثر عليها العالِم شندروم فى دير سانت كاترين عند سفح جبل سيناء وهى موجودة الآن فى المتحف البريطانى. والنسخة الإسكندرية خطت فى القرن الخامس الميلادى، وظلت فى حفظ بطاركة الإسكندرية حتى عام 1828م حيث أهداها البطريرك لوكارس الكريدى (الملكانى) إلى ملك بريطانية شارل الأول وهى الآن محفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى فى إنجلترا. 
إلى جانب أنه وُجدت قصاصات متناثرة من الأناجيل فى أماكن متعددة فى العالم موجودة بالمتاحف، ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن وجدت قصاصة من صفحة من صفحات الإنجيل، ووُجدت مختلفة عن الأناجيل الذى بين أيدينا الآن. مهما كان عمرها، إن رجعت إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو الثانى أو ما بعد ذلك.. لذلك لا يمكن أن نقبل إطلاقاً إدّعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس. 
أحياناً يرى البعض اختلافات فى الكتاب المقدس بين أجزاء وأجزاء. مثال لذلك إنجيل يوحنا يقول عن المريمات: "جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر باكراً والظلام باق" (يو 1:20). وإنجيل آخر هو إنجيل مرقس يقول: إنهن "أتين إلى القبر إذ طلعت الشمس" (مر 2:16). لكن فى الحقيقة إن هذا ليس اختلافاً ولكنه سوء فهم من القارئ لأنه عندما يقول "إذ طلعت الشمس" يقصد نور الشمس وليس قرص الشمس. وعند طلوع الشمس من ناحية الشرق يكون الظلام باق من ناحية الغرب. فليس هناك أى تناقض. وأى تناقض ظاهرى يراه القارئ يكون نتيجة عدم فهم وسرعة فى الحكم على الآية. 
فمن الطبيعى أننا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس فى خشوع، وفى احترام، ونسأل الآباء ومعلمى البيعة ونستشير أقوال وكتابات الآباء القديسين إذا اُغلق علينا فهم أى جزء من أجزاء الكتاب المقدس لأن الكتاب كله هو موحى به من الله "كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 20:1،21). 
بعد كل ما سبق وأوضحناه؛ للرد عليهم نستطيع أيضاً أن نسألهم؛ كيف بعد أن كُتبت الأناجيل كلها وانتشرت فى العالم كله، يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يحرّف فيها؟!! كيف يستطيع أن يُجمِّع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم أجمع ليُحرِّف فيها؟!!
مكتبة الإسكندرية
الذين يتهموننا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؛ لماذا حرقوا مكتبة الاسكندرية؟ إن أولادنا الأقباط العاملين بمكتبة الإسكندرية لديهم أوامر أن يكذبوا على السواح الزائرين المكتبة ويقولون لهم إن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة.. لماذا سنحرق نحن المكتبة؟!! وكيف نحرق نحن أقوال آبائنا أبطال الإيمان القديس أثناسيوس والقديس كيرلس عمود الدين؟! لقد أرسل بابا الإسكندرية القديس كيرلس عمود الدين البابا الرابع والعشرون رسالة إلى الإمبراطور ثيئودسيوس الثانى يقول له: أرسلت لك نسخة أصلية منسوخة من النسخة الأصلية لرسالة أبينا الطيب الذِكر أثناسيوس البابا العشرين لأبيكتيتوس عن طبيعة السيد المسيح (الكريستولوجى)، لوجود بعض أناس يحرّفون كتابات القديس أثناسيوس.. لذلك أرسل له النسخة الأصلية. ولو قرأت رسالة القديس أثناسيوس لأبيكتيتوس؛ تجدها تماماً مثل تعليم القديس كيرلس عمود الدين عن تجسد الكلمة وعن الكريستولوجى؛ مثلاً: يقول القديس أثناسيوس لقد جاء الله الكلمة فى شخصه الخاص، أى شخص الله الكلمة هو شخص يسوع المسيح نفسه ولم يتخّذ شخص من البشر وهكذا شرح القديس كيرلس عبارة "الكلمة صار جسداً" بمعنى أن الكلمة اتخذ جسداً؛ وليس أن الكلمة تحوّل إلى جسد؛ مثلما نقول "صار لعنة لأجلنا" أى حمل لعنة خطايانا وليس بمعنى تحوّل إلى لعنة..فمن هو الذى يحرق مكتبة الإسكندرية؟ هل بطاركة الإسكندرية الذين كانوا هم مديرى الكلية الإكليريكية بمدرسة الإسكندرية أعظم مدرسة لاهوتية فى العالم.. ظلت الكتب تُحرق لمدة ستة شهور، وبعد كل ذلك يأمرون أولادنا الأقباط أن يكذبوا على السواح ويقولوا أن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة. ولكن:
الحق يتكلم حتى ولو صمت. ويتكلم ولو بدا أنه قد ضاع لأن الحق لا يمكن أن يضيع
ضلالة إنجيل برنابا
يقول السيد محمد على سلامة فى كتابه بعنوان "فيلم آلام المسيح" The Passion of Christ: إن العهد الجديد الحقيقى هو "إنجيل برنابا".. واستند إلى هذا الكتاب المزيّف فى أقواله فى أكثر من مكان فى كتاباته مثل صفحة 62، وصفحة 117، وصفحة 119 ويعتبر أن كل ما ورد فى إنجيل برنابا هو الحق وكل الحق.. 
تعالوا بنا للنظر فى ما يقوله هذا الإنجيل: يقول: عند خلق الله لآدم، عمل الرب عجينة ووضعها تخمر 25 ألف سنة فى الجنة. ثم جاء الشيطان وبصق عليها. فجاء الرب وأخذ بصقة الشيطان مع جزء من عجينة آدم وصنع منها الكلب ولذلك الكلب يكون نجس لأنه عبارة عن بصقة شيطان!!. 
والرب لم يخترَ مكاناً لوضع العجينة إلاّ وسط الشارع!!.. ثم أمر الرب الكلب أن ينبح على الحِصِنة، وبعد أن نبح الكلب جريت الحِصنة فى الجنة. ثم اضطر الرب أن يأخذ العجينة وعمل آدم، وقيل إن مكان بصقة الشيطان هى صُرّة آدم.ويقول الأستاذ محمد شفيق غربال فى موسوعته: إن كتاب إنجيل برنابا كتاب مملوء بالخرافات والأخطاء العلمية والعقلية ولا يستطيع أن يقبله ضمير مسيحى أو مُسلم ولا أى إنسان عاقل يستطيع أن يقبل أن هذا كتاب موحى به من الله.. لذى كتب إنجيل برنابا هو فاراو مارينو راهب فى أسبانيا فى القرن الخامس عشر. وقد أشهر هذا الراهب إسلامه وكتب هذا الكتاب ونَسَبَه إلى برنابا الرسول. وهو كتاب مملوء بالأخطاء الجغرافية والعلمية ليس مجالها الآن. ولكن قد صدر الكثير من الشرائط الكاسيت والكتب ترد على هذا الإنجيل المملوء بالخرافات. ونحن ردّينا على خرافة إنجيل برنابا من جهة أن علماء المسلمين أنفسهم يعتبرونه كتاب لا يقبله العقل ولا الضمير. 
وقد ذكر السيد محمد على سلامة فى كتابه اسم إنجيل برنابا فى أكثر من مكان.. مثلاً؛ على صفحة 117 يقول "نص حديث المسيح مع المرأة السامرية.." وعلى صفحة 119 ذكر من إنجيل برنابا إصحاح (81 إلى 83) ومُعتبر إن أى حاجة وردت فى إنجيل برنابا تكون هى الحق وكل الحق. وعلمياً يوضع كتاب السيد محمد على سلامة فى مستوى الصفر مادام أقام دعواه أساساً على هذا الكتاب المزيّف – إنجيل برنابا.ثم يتحسّر السيد محمد على سلامة على الأقباط ويقول إن الأقباط عاشوا فى ضلال وسيهلكون.. وسنذكر بعض هذه الدعاوى: 
على صفحة 62 فى كتاب السيد محمد على سلامة يقول: "إنجيل برنابا هو الإنجيل الذى كتبه الحوارى برنابا أحد حوارى المسيح عيسى عليه السلام وقد اكتشفه أحد النصارى فى القرن الثامن عشر الميلادى وترجمه إلى العربية أحد النصارى أيضاً وهو الدكتور خليل سعادة. والمسيحيون أنكروا هذا الإنجيل دون أن يقدموا دليلاً علمياً مقنعاً على رفضهم له (من يقبل هذا الكلام؟!! نحن قدّمنا الكثير من الدلائل العلمية المقنعة على رفضنا لهذا الإنجيل المزيّف الذى من داخل أقواله يقول: القمل الذى فى شعر الإنسان سيتحوّل إلى لآلئ فى الجنة..) فهُم الذين اكتشفوه، وهُم الذين ترجموه، فالله الأمر (أى أننا فى ضلال مبين). ولم يعترفوا بهذا الإنجيل لِما فيه من نصوص تهدم الديانة المسيحية من أساسها وتؤيد عقائد الإسلام. وفيه أن عيسى عبد الله ونبيه لا إنه إله أو ابن إله، وفيه أن محمد رسول الله ودعوة عيسى عليه السلام إلى الإيمان بآخر الأنبياء وسيدهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم. ومن تأمل هذا الإنجيل وقرأه؛ يُحِّس فيه بنفس الأسلوب والعبارات الموجودة فى الأناجيل الأخرى". هذا كلام مؤلف الكتاب محمد على سلامة.نحن ردينا على خرافة إنجيل برنابا من جهة أن نفس علماء المسلمين يعتبروه كتاب لا يقبله العقل ولا الضمير. 
ويظن هذا المؤلف أنه قد جاء بأخطر ضربة للمسيحية على صفحة 56: ويقول؛ إن الآية التى على أساسها أقام المسيحيون عقيدتهم فى وحدانية الجوهر للثالوث هى "إن الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5).. بدأ حديثه عن هذه الآية من صفحة 54 وقال: "والآن استمع إلى هذه الكارثة: صيغة التثليث الوحيدة فى الأناجيل تُمحى من الطبعات الحديثة. وردت هذه الصيغة فى رسالة يوحنا الأولى. وكانت تُعتبر النص الوحيد فى الكتاب المقدس الذى يعطى الأساس لعقيدة التثليث عن المسيحيين وهذا النص هو "إن الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الأب (لم يرِد أن يكتب الآب، بل كتب الأب) والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5) لكن التراجم الحديثة للكتاب المقدس حذفتها باعتبارها نصاً دخيلاً أقحمه كاتب مجهول منذ قرون. يقول كتاب(1): هل الكتاب المقدس حقاً كلمة الله الذى طُبع فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1969م، ثم فى بيروت بالعربية عام 1971. ويوزّع كرسالة تنصيرية فى صفحة 160 وهو يتحدث عن الترجمات المختلفة المتلاحقة التى من شأنها تنقية الكتاب المقدس مما يكون قد عَلقَ به من أخطاء نتيجة لقصور الترجمات السابقة ما يلى(2): 
بمقارنة أعداد كبيرة من المخطوطات القديمة باعتناء؛ يتمكن العلماء من اقتلاع أية أخطاء ربما تسللت إليها، مثالاً على ذلك الإدخال الزائف فى يوحنا الأولى الإصحاح الخامس الجزء الأخير من العدد 7 والجزء الأول من العدد 8 يقول حسب الترجمة البروتستانتية العربية طبع الأمريكان فى بيروت، ونقرأ فى الترجمة اليسوعية العربية شيئاً مماثلاً فى السماء الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة. ولكن طوال القرون الثلاثة عشر الأولى للميلاد لم تشتمل أية مخطوطة يونانية على هذه الكلمات والترجمة البروتستانتية العربية ذات الشواهد وضعها بين هلالين موضحة فى المقدمة إنه ليس لها وجود فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. وهكذا تساعدنا الترجمات العصرية للكتاب المقدس الوصول إلى المعنى الصحيح لِما نقرأه. 
هذا وتقول ترجمة الكتاب المقدس العربية للكاثوليك: "لأن الشهود فى السماء ثلاثة الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد، والشهود فى الأرض ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم فى واحد" (1يو 7:5،8).وتقول ترجمة الكتاب المقدس العربية للبروتستانت: "فإن الذين يشهدون (فى السماء) هم ثلاثة (الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة) الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم فى الواحد"(3). وإذا رجعنا إلى التنبيه الذى وضعته هذه الترجمة فى مطلعها؛ نجده يقول فى الكلمات التى توضع بين هلالين 
أو قوسين ما يلى: والهلالان يدلان على الكلمات التى بينها ليس لها وجود فى
أقدم النسخ وأصحها. أى أن صيغة التثليث هذه فقرة مزيفة من عمل كاتب مجهول، وترجمة العهد الجديد العربية للكاثوليك والذين يشهدون ثلاث الروح والماء والدم، وهؤلاء متفقون. ثم فى الحاشية السفلى تعليقاً على العدد 7 فى بعض الأصول الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد، لم يرِد ذلك فى الأصول اليونانية المعوّل 
عليها. والأرجح أنه أُدخل إلى المتن فى بعض النسخ. وهذا هو ما تقوله أيضاً ترجمة العهد الجديد العربية للمطبعة الكاثوليكية سواء بالنسبة للمتن أو للحاشية وتظهر 
صيغة التثليث هذه فى ترجمة الملك جيمز الإنجليزية فقط، ولكنها اختفت من كل من الترجمة القياسية الإنجليزية والترجمة الفرنسية المسكونية وترجمة أورشليم الفرنسية وترجمة لويسيجو الفرنسية. 
ومن الملاحظ أن صيغة التثليث قد اختفت بوجه عام من أغلب التراجم الحديثة فى اللغات الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية، بينما هى لا تزال فى الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس للبروتستانت ولو أنها وُضعت بين هلالين علامةً على عدم أصالتها.
والسؤال الآن إليك أيها المسيحى المخلص ويا من تخاف الله؛ مَن المسئول عن مصائر الملايين من المسيحيين الذين هلكوا وهم يعتقدون أن عقيدة التثليث التى تَعلَّموها تقوم على نص صريح فى كتابهم المقدس، بينما هو نص دخيل أقحمته يد كاتب مجهول. إن الإجابة والمسئولية لتقع أولاً وأخيراً على عاتق الذين أؤتمنوا على الكتاب المقدس وكانوا عليه حفاظاً ومترجمين (ثم كتب فى الملاحظات فى أسفل الكتاب اسم مرجع "الإسلام والأديان الأخرى لأحمد عبد الوهاب من صفحة 91 إلى صفحة 94)..
الدفاع عن الآية "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5).
نسأل السيد محمد على سلامة؛ هل يستطيع أن يقوم بإصدار كتاب آخر يقول فيه إن كل ما ورد فى العهد الجديد فى الكتاب المقدس للمسيحيين هو صحيح وصادق ماعدا هذه الآية فقط (1يو 7:5)!!!. فإذا كان الأمر كذلك وإذا كان السيد محمد على سلامة حسب ما اقتبسه وأعلنه أن كل الكتب قالوا أن هذه الآية ليست موجودة فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. معنى هذا أن السيد محمد على سلامة يشهد أن كل المسيحيين حذفوها أو على الأقل أعلنوا إنها كانت غير موجودة. وبذلك يشهد هو نفسه للمسيحيين إنهم إذا اكتشفوا آية مزيدة؛ هم أنفسهم (المسيحيين) يعلنوا أن هذه الآية غير موجودة فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. وهل هذه الآية هى الوحيدة التى تثبت عقيدة الثالوث فىنظرالكاتب؟
لدينا مئات الردود من الآيات لإثبات عقيدة الثالوث، مثلاً؛ فى سفر أيوب نجده يشهد بألوهية الروح القدس - أحد أقانيم الثالوث - إنه الخالق ويقول:
"روح الله صنعنى ونسمة القدير أحيتنى" (أى 4:33). وبطرس الرسول فى سفر الأعمال يشهد للروح القدس بأنه الله ويقول: "يا حنانيا لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس وتختلس من ثمن الحقل.. أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله" (أع 3:5،4).. والمزمور يشهد للروح القدس بأنه كائن فى كل مكان "أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب. إن صعدت إلى السماوات فأنت هناك وإن فرشت فى الهاوية فها أنت. إن أخذت جناحى الصبح وسكنت فى أقاصى البحر. فهناك أيضاً تهدينى يدك وتمسكنى يمينك" 
(مز 7:139-10) أين أذهب من روحك؟ فروحك يملأ الوجود كله؛ فى السماء وفى الأرض وفى أقاصى البحار. الروح القدس كائن فى كل مكان؛ الروح القدس هو الخالق؛ الروح القدس هو الله. 
قال السيد المسيح عن الروح القدس: إنه روح الحق "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى" (يو 26:15) ولم يكن الروح القدس مجرد طاقة لأن السيد المسيح قال "يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 14:16،15). وما يسمعه يتكلم به "متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16).. 
إثبات أقنومية الروح القدس.. إثبات ألوهية الروح القدس.. إثبات ألوهية الابن.. الآيات التى تثبت ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها حصر.
نقول للسيد محمد على سلامة المعترض على الآية التى تقول: "هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" ما الفرق بين هذه الآية وبين قول السيد المسيح: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10). هل سيقول أن هذه الآية أيضاً؛ لم توجد فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها؟!.. لقد وردت هذه الآية بنفس المعنى عدة مرات فى العهد الجديد: "أنا فى الآب والآب فىّ" (يو 10:14)، "الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن" (يو 22:5)، "الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الآب هو خبّر" (يو 18:1)، "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (مت 19:28،20) "باسم" وليس "باسماء" وأمرهم بممارسة سِر المعمودية الذى بدأ من العصر الرسولى على اسم الثالوث القدوس، ثلاث غطسات فى معمودية واحدة "رب واحد إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة" (أف 5:4) لماذا معمودية واحدة فى ثلاث غطسات؟ كيف تكون معمودية واحدة، وتكون ثلاثة فى نفس الوقت؟ لأن ثالوث فى واحد، وواحد فى ثالوث. إذاً الكنيسة لم تعتبر الثالوث واحد بالكلام المكتوب فقط، لكن اعتبرته واحد بالممارسة. فحتى الإنسان المعمد الذى لا يعرف القراءة، نجده وقت معموديته يُعلن إيمانه ويقول "ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا"..
وليس هذا فقط بل سنرى أيضاً ما كتبه آباء ما قبل نيقية وما قبل أقدم نسخ للكتاب المقدس الموجودة فى العالم عن هذه الآية "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5): 
مكتوب فى مقدمة الجزء الخامس لآباء ما قبل نيقية صفحة 418 :It is hard to believe that 1 John v. 7 was not cited by Cyprian(1). 
تعنى هذه العبارة؛ إنه من الصعب أن نصدّق أن يوحنا الأولى 7:5) لم يعاينها (لم يرها ولم يستخدمها) الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس - الذى عاش ما بين سنة 200 إلى 258م. فهذه تعتبر قبل أقدم نسخة فى الكتاب المقدس الموجودة حالياً - حيث تم كتابة هذا الكلام من قبل منتصف القرن الثالث الميلادى. ولم توجد نسخة لرسالة القديس يوحنا الأولى قبل هذا الوقت.
أما ما قاله القديس كبريانوس نفسه فى الجزء الخامس لآباء ما قبل نيقية صفحة 423 الطبعة الإنجليزية: 
The Lord says, “I and the Father are one” and again it is written of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit, “And these three are one”(2). 
الترجمة: لقد قال الرب: أنا والآب واحد. وأيضاً مكتوب عن الآب والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.. قال "مكتوب" ولم يقل "مفهوم" أو "اعتقد".. 
إذاً من قبل أقدم النسخ للكتاب المقدس كانت هذه الآية موجودة "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد". 
أما السؤال لماذا اختفت هذه الآية من بعض النسخ وتسلسلت بالرغم من إنها كانت موجودة من قبل أقدم النسخ؟ الإجابة: 
كان هناك طابع لدى المسيحيين احتراماً للأيقونات المدشّنة والكتب المقدسة إنه إذا أكلت العِتّة كتاب أو أيقونة مدشّنة؛ يتم حرقه فى فرن القربان. و هذا ثابت تاريخياً – عندما رُسمت أسقف؛ وجدت قرابنى كنيسة مارجرجس المزاحم فى بساط النصارة يوقِد فرن القربان بالمخطوطات القديمة.. 
ورق الكتب له عُمر، ولا يعيش إلى ما لا نهاية، بعد زمن نرى أن المتبقى من الصفحة جزء بسيط وباقى الورقة ذابت أو أكلتها العِتّة.. نجد أن الناسخ يمسك دوبارة فوق الورق ويعمل سطور، وأثناء النقل؛ وجد آيتين تحت بعض؛ إحداهما تقول: 
"فالذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة؛ الآب والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد".. والسطر الذى تحته وجدت الآية: 
"والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة؛ الماء والروح والدم؛ وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم فى الواحد".. 
فطبعاً بمقارنة الناسخ للسطرين معاً؛ وجد تطابق فى الكلمات للسطرين وخصوصاً فى بداية كل سطر ونهايته، والسطرين تحت بعض تماماً، لذلك من الممكن بدون قصد؛ يغفل نظره عن السطر الأول ويحذف هذه الآية.. من الممكن جداً أن يكون حدث هذا الأمر..
وإذا سألنا؛ إذا كان هذا هو ما حدث، فلماذا انتشر هذا الأمر؟! ولماذا توجد نسخ أجدد؛ بها الآية، والنسخ الأقدم ليس فيها الآية؟!! الإجابة لأن ليست كل النسخ تُنقل من أصل واحد.. فقد انتشر الكتاب المقدس وحتى القرن الثالث الميلادى كانت موجودة فى كل النسخ، ولكن الذى حدث إنه عندما لن تُنقل مرة؛ نُسخ منها الكثير، ولكن النُسخ القديمة التى تم إعدامها تسببت لأن تصير النُسخ التى بها الآية أحدث من التى ليس بها الآية.هناك راهب فى الأديرة يستطيع أن ينسخ مخطوطة فى أسبوع فقط، وغيره من الرهبان يظل ينسخ المخطوطة لمدة سنة.. فمن الممكن جداً أن النساخ فى منطقة ما ينسخون كثيراً، وفى منطقة أخرى ينسخون ببطء. 
أما مسألة أنها لم توجد فى أقدم النسخ، فأين هى أقدم النسخ؟! لا يوجد سوى النسخ التى ذكرناها فى مقدمة كلامنا لهذا الموضوع (الفاتيكانية والسكندرية والسينائية). ولكن تاريخ الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس الذى هو منتصف القرن الثالث الميلادى قبل سنة 258م؛ وهو قبل تاريخ هذه النسخ الثلاث وأقدم منهم - بل وقبل كل النسخ الموجودة حالياً بين أيدينا، ذكر أن الآية "الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم الآب والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5). ولا توجد إطلاقاً نسخة لرسالة يوحنا الأولى أقدم من تاريخ هذا الأسقف.. 
هذه الآية موجودة أيضاً فى إنجيل يوحنا وليست فى الرسالة الأولى فقط 
عندما قابل السيد المسيح نيقوديموس قال له: "الحق الحق أقول لك إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا. إن كنت قلت لكم الأرضيات ولستم تؤمنون، فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات" (يو 11:3،12) يتكلم بصيغة الجمع إننا نتكلم، نعلم، نشهد، رأينا؛ شهادتنا أى شهادة واحدة ولم يقل شهادتينا.
من هم الذين يشهدون فى السماء؟ "كيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات". 
يقول عن الروح القدس: "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى. وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معى من الابتداء" (يو 26:15،27) بدأ يتكلم هنا عن شاهد الذى هو الروح القدس. وقال أيضاً عن الروح القدس؛ إنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل ما يسمعه يتكلم به "وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16). 
أما عن شهادة الآب قال "ليس أن أحداً رأى الآب إلاّ الذى من الله، هذا قد رأى الآب" 
(يو 46:6)، وقال فى يوحنا 5 ابتداءً من الآية 30 "أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئاً كما أسمع أدين ودينونتى عادلة لأنى لا أطلب مشيئتى بل مشيئة الآب الذى أرسلنى. إن كنت أشهد لنفسى فشهادتى ليست حقاً. الذى يشهد لى هو آخر وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التى يشهدها لى هى حق.. وأنا لا أقبل شهادة من إنسان.. وأما أنا فلى شهادة أعظم من يوحنا لأن الأعمال التى أعطانى الآب لأكملها هذه الأعمال بعينها التى أنا أعملها هى تشهد لى أن الآب قد أرسلنى. والآب نفسه الذى أرسلنى يشهد لى (شهادة الآب)" (يو 30:5-37)..
وقال لهم: "فى ناموسكم مكتوب إن شهادة رجلين حق. أنا هو الشاهد لنفسى ويشهد لى الآب الذى أرسلنى" (يو 17:8،18) إذاً كم شاهد هنا؟ ثلاثة:
1- أنا هو الشاهد لنفسى.
2- ويشهد لى الآب الذى أرسلنى. 
3- وشهادة الروح القدس فى (يو 26:15).
إذاً الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة مثلما قال لنا القديس يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى (1يو 7:5). فالذى كتب إنجيل يوحنا هو الذى كتب رسالة يوحنا وكلامه واحد مسوق من الروح القدس. 
ويقول فى يو 16: "إن لى أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن. وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لى لهذا قلت إنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 12:16-15) يقول هنا عن الروح القدس إنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به. وقال لنيقوديموس: "إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا" (يو 11:3). لا أتخيل ولو للحظة واحدة أن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى بعدما شرح بالتفصيل فى إنجيله وذكر إجمالاً شهادة الأقانيم، إنه يتكلم فى رسالته الأولى عن الذين يشهدون على الأرض ولا يذكر إطلاقاً الذين يشهدون فى السماء.. لذلك نجد أن كاتب مقدمة آباء ما قبل نيقية: It is hard to believe that 1 John v. 7 was not cited by Cyprian(1).أى؛ من الصعب أن نصدّق أن يوحنا الأولى 7:5 لم يعاينها الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس.
حفظ الوديعة
يجب أن نعلم أطفالنا ونحفّظهم الكتاب المقدس، فقد قال بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "وإنك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكّمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذى فى المسيح يسوع" (2تى 15:3) مقصود بعبارة "الكتب المقدسة" هنا العهد القديم لأنه فى وقت طفولية القديس تيموثاوس لم تكن أناجيل العهد الجديد والرسائل قد كُتبت بعد.. فلابد أن نُحفِّظ أطفالنا أكبر كمية ممكنة من الكتب المقدسة وهذه مسئولية خطيرة جداً لأن المثل الشائع يقول إن "التعليم فى الصغر مثل النقش على الحجر". وإذا قصّرنا فى ذلك فإننا نُقصّر فى حفظ الوديعة. 
ففى العصر المسيحى الأول؛ كان المؤمنون يحفظون الأسفار المقدسة.. فكانت تُكتب وتُحفظ فى قلوب وعقول المؤمنين فى آنٍ واحد. وإنه لشىء جميل جداً أن كلام الله يكون على الورق مكتوباً، وفى القلب محفوظاً. فالكتاب المقدس ليس هو فقط مخطوطات تنسخ ولكنه قديسين يحيوْن بكلام الله. لذلك قال السيد المسيح "الكلام الذى أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة" (يو 63:6).
الكنيسة شاهدة للكتاب المقدس
إن الكنيسة هى شاهدة للكتاب المقدس.. شاهدة لصحته.. شاهدة لعصمته، والكتاب المقدس شاهد للكنيسة. فالكتاب المقدس هو جزء من التقليد الرسولى الذى استلمته الكنيسة وأيضاً هو حارس التقليد، لأنه هو الذى يحمي التقليد من أى شئ يندس فيه ويتعارض مع فكر الله ومشيئته. فالكتاب المقدس هو فى التقليد وهو أيضاً حارس للتقليد، وهو صاحب السلطة العليا عليه.. فالكنيسة تحرس الكتاب المقدس، والكتاب يحرس الكنيسة، والروح القدس هو الذى يقود هذا وتلك. "لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 21:1). 
فالروح القدس هو الذى يسوق الكنيسة ويقودها ويعمل فيها. ولذلك تحترم الكنيسة الكتاب المقدس جداً وتقرأ فصول كثيرة من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد فى كل المناسبات. وحينما يُقرأ الإنجيل يقف الجميع بخوف وخشوع، ويقول الشماس: "قفوا بخوف أمام الله وانصتوا لسماع الإنجيل المقدس". وتنار الشموع حول الإنجيل لأن الإنجيل هو نور العالم. لهذا قال القديس بولس الرسول "لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل المـوت وأنـار الحيـاة والخلـود بواسطة الإنجيـل" (2تى 9:1،10).وفى كل قداس وكل معمودية وكل سر من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة تُقرأ فصول من الكتاب المقدس. وعندما يقرأ فصل من الإنجيل، وتصلى صلاة خاصة تسمى "أوشية الإنجيل" وهى طلبة خاصة يقال فيها: "فلنستحق أن نسمع ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة بطلبات قديسيك" ويقول الشماس "صلوا من أجل الإنجيل المقدس". 
ونتذكر فى هذه الصلاة كلمات السيد المسيح التى قالها لرسله: "ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع" (مت 16:13). فنشعر إننا مغبوطون لأننا قد نلنا هذا الشرف العظيم أن نستمع إلى كلمات الإنجيل. فالقديس أنطونيوس عندما دخل الكنيسة، وكانت الأذن مستعدة للسمع، والقلب مستعد للطاعة، وسمع كلمات الإنجيل "إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبع أملاكك واعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز فى السماء وتعال اتبعنى" (مت 21:19). ذهب وصنع ما سمعه فى فصل الإنجيل المقدس وهكذا خرج أبو الرهبان ليبدأ مرحلة جديدة فى تاريخ الرهبنة المسيحية. لذلك فإن السيد المسيح قد شبه كلامه بالزارع الذى خرج ليزرع. فالذى وقع على الأرض الجيدة أعطى ثمراً ثلاثين وستين ومائة.
ارتباط العهد القديم و العهد الجديد
فى كلام معلمنا بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "إنك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تُحكّمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذى فى المسيح يسوع" (2تى 15:3)، ربط عجيب جداً بين العهد القديم والجديد. لأن المقصود بالكتب المقدسة التى عرفها منذ الطفولية هى العهد القديم وعند قوله: "القادرة أن تُحكّمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذى فى المسيح يسوع" فهى انطلاقة من القديم إلى الجديد.. فهى التى تحكمك للخلاص، وهى التى تعطيك الحكمة والاستنارة والفهم فيما يخص الإيمان الذى بالمسيح يسوع. 
لذلك قال السيد المسيح لليهود: "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهى التى تشهد لى" (يو 39:5). وقال أيضاً: "لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى" (يو 46:5)، ومن الاقتباسات أيضاً من العهد القديم وموجودة فى العهد الجديد؛ أقوال كثيرة للسيد المسيح فى العهد الجديد مأخوذة من العهد القديم مثل حديثه مع تلميذى عمواس سجل القديس لوقا الإنجيلى عنه: "ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به فى جميع الكتب" (لو 27:24). وكذلك عند ظهوره للرسل مجتمعين بعد القيامة "قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذى كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم أنه لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير" (لو 44:24) عبارة "وأنا بعد معكم" بمعنى أن هذا الكلام قاله السيد المسيح لهم قبل الصلب، ثم عاد وقاله لهم بعد القيامة، فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب.. أى أن السيد المسيح قد شهد لجميع أسفار العهد القديم التى كانت موجودة فى أيامه وسُجِل ذلك فى العهد الجديد.
وقول السيد المسيح: "مكتوب أن ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة من الله" (لو 4:4). فلا يستطيع أحد أن يدّعى تحريف العهد القديم. 
ولكن أحياناً يقول البعض: إن العهد الجديد هو الذى يجب أن نتبعه، لأن العهد القديم به وصايا قد انتهت بمجىء السيد المسيح، لدرجة أنهم يقولون إن إله العهد القديم ليس هو إله العهد الجديد!!.. هذا كلام خاطئ جداً، لأن الذى تغير هو الإنسان وليس الله. لأن عهد الخلاص الذى أعطاه الله لإبراهيم فى العهد القديم هو نفسه الذى تحقق فى العهد الجديد "وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى بيت داود فتاه.. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس، القسم الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا أن يعطينا إننا بلا خوف منقذين من أيدى أعدائنا نعبده بقداسة وبر جميع أيام حياتنا" (لو 69:1-75).
صلوا من أجل الإنجيل
نحتاج أن نصلى صلوات خاصة لكى يفتح الله أذهاننا لنفهم الكتب. وأوشية الإنجيل هى إحدى هذه الصلوات وأهمها. وأيضاً فى صلواتنا الخاصة يجب أن نصلى لكى يعطينا الله فهماً للأسفار المقدسة. هناك أشخاص يقرأون الكتاب المقدس وهم راكعون أو وهم وقوف فى وضع صلاة لأن الإنجيل هو كلام الله. 
يقول المرنم فى المزمور: "إنى أسمع ما يتكلم به الرب الإله لأنه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه ولقديسيه" (مز 8:84). لذلك عندما نقرأ الإنجيل نكون فى وضع المتلقى لرسالة سماوية تمس حياتنا الخاصة، وأيضاً لكى نفهم أعماق الأسرار المذخّرة وراء هذه الكلمات "وُجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لى للفرح" (إر 16:15). 
إن الإنسان الروحى يتغذى بكلام الكتب المقدسة، وهذا ما قال عنه السيد المسيح: "مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت 4:4). هناك أشخاص يهملون دراسة الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم. ولكن بولس الرسول يحذرنا بقوله "الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكّمك للخلاص" (2تى 15:3). 
فعندما نقرأ فى سفر إرميا "ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويُجرى حقاً وعدلاً فى الأرض. فى أيامه يُخلص يهوذا ويسكن إسرائيل آمناً وهذا هو اسمه الذى يدعونه به الرب برنا" (إر 5:23-6). فنجد أن هذه الكلمات لها نغمة خاصة فى أذهان المنتظرين الفداء فى إسرائيل لأنها تشير بوضوح إلى السيد المسيح البار القدوس ابن داود الذى أعطى الأمان لمؤمنيه بمصالحتهم مع أبيه السماوى.
يذكر عهده المقدس
تحمل عبارة "العهد القديم" أكثر من معنى؛ فعندما نقول: "كتب العهد القديم" نقصد الأسفار التى كتبت قبل مجىء السيد المسيح، وعندما نقول "العهد بين الله وشعبه" الذى نقضه الشعب فهذا معنى آخر لكلمة العهد.. والعهد الذى بين الله وإبراهيم هو عهد خلاص، لذلك هو هو نفسه العهد الذى تكلم عنه زكريا أبو يوحنا المعمدان.. وهو العهد الذى تكلمت عنه السيدة العذراء فى تسبحتها "تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى.. كما كلم آباءنا لإبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد" (لو 47:1،55).لا يوجد شئ يسمى إله العهد القديم، وإله العهد الجديد. ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب 8:13). وكذلك يقول الكتاب عن الله "الذى ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران" (يع 17:1). فالإنسان هو الذى يتغير وليس الله. 
لذلك عندما سُئل السيد المسيح عن الطلاق "قالوا له فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق" (مت 7:19). قال: "من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم" (مت 8:19). فليس التغير فى الله معطى الوصية، ولكن فى الإنسان الذى ينفّذ الوصية.
النعمة و الإنسان
ما الفرق بين الإنسان قبل النعمة والإنسان بعد النعمة؟ قد جاء السيد المسيح ليحرر الإنسان من الخطية والعبودية، ويعبر بالبشر من الموت الأبدى إلى الحياة، ومن الظلمة إلى النور. فكيف تكون وصايا العهد القديم هى نفسها وصايا العهد الجديد؟!! كيف يُطالب الله الإنسان قبل الخلاص بنفس الوصايا التى يطالبه بها بعد إتمام الخلاص؟!! فأين التجديد؟!! 
يقول الكتاب "إذاً إن كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة" (2كو 17:5). فالإنسان الذى أخذ النعمة والبنوة والتجديد، مطالَب بوصايا سامية ومقدسة جداً. لأن الإنسان الذى ورث خطية آدم ويعيش تحت لعنة الناموس كيف يُطلب منه وصايا العهد الجديد؟!! وكيف يستطيع تنفيذها بدون أن يأخذ إمكانية تنفيذها؟!! ولكى نستطيع تنفيذ وصايا السيد المسيح، أعطانا الرب نعمة التجديد والتبنى، وصالحنا مع الآب السماوى، وأعطانا سكنى الروح القدس فى داخلنا. وبذلك نستطيع أن ننفذ وصايا الكمال.
ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل
نحن نرفض تماماً الإدعاء بأن هناك إله يسمى "إله العهد القديم" وإله يسمى "إله العهد الجديد". فيقولون قديماً كان الله يوصى شعبه أن يخرجوا للحرب، وفى العهد الجديد قال "أحبوا أعداءكم" (مت 44:5).. فنحن نقول إن الله قد أوصى أيضاً فى العهد الجديد أن نحارب الشيطان ففى العهد القديم كان الإنسان يحارب الوثنية، لكى يستطع أن يحافظ على كيانه، لأنه ليس له سيف الروح القدس وكلمة الله. لذلك كان يحارب بالسيف، لكى يستطيع كشعب خاص، ومملكة كهنة أن يحافظ على كيانه من عبادة الأوثان. لكن فى العهد الجديد قال: "ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم فى وسط ذئاب، فكونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام" (مت 16:10). فإنسان العهد الجديد له إمكانيات تختلف تماماً عن إنسان العهد القديم. وهو قال أيضاً: "لأنى أنا أعطيكم فماً وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها" (لو 15:21). 
لقد خرجت المسيحية تهز العالم كله "وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين، يخرجون الشياطين باسمى ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة" (مر 17:16). فمن كان يستطيع أن يخرج شيطاناً فى العهد القديم؟!! لقد اهتزت مملكة الشيطان أمام قوة الكرازة بالإنجيل بواسطة رسل المسيح الذين "إلى كل الأرض خرج صوتهم وإلى أقاصى المسكونة أقوالهم" (رو 18:10). 
فى العهد القديم كان الله يحافظ على شعبه، ويحوطه فى مساحة ضيقة، وأقصى شئ كان هو منع تسلل الوثنيين فى وسطهم. أما فى العهد الجديد فقد قال لهم: "اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع، واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها" (مر 15:16)، وهنا أصبحت الكنيسة تنطلق إلى العالم أجمع. لأنها تحمل قوة الشهادة للمسيح، ومعها ما هو أقوى من الموت. لأنها تشهد للحياة الأبدية التى كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا، لم تعد تخشى الموت.. فلهذا علينا أن نشهد دائماً بقيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح من الأموات. وكما نقول فى القداس الإلهى: "آمين آمين آمين بموتك يارب نبشر وبقيامتك المقدسة وصعودك إلى السموات نعترف". هذه هى رسالتنا فى هذا العالم؛ ننشر السلام.. ننشر الحب.. نكرز بالحياة.. نكرز بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات. ليجعلنا يسوع المسيح إلهنا شهود حقيقيين للقيامة وبشارة الإنجيل.
ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين،
http://www.alkalema.net/articl/esthala.htm
---------------------------------------

و


https://www.facebook.com/AYGYPT/posts/10203765559019871




=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أكتوبر 2015)

الجزء الثالث 
-الجزء الاول :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2369818625306.86400.1845697179&type=3&theater
-الجزء الثانى :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2369818625306.86400.1845697179&type=3&theater
فإن الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع أما إحساني فلا يزول عنك وعهد سلامي لا يتزعزع قال راحمك الرب." إشعياء 54: 10
مقدمة
لقد دعي المسيحيين بحق أهل الكتاب وذلك لتعلقهم ومحافظتهم على كتابهم، ومن الناس من يدعونهم بالنصارى كونهم ناصروا المسيح، وهم من باب أولى يجب أن يدعوا أهل النجاة لاتباعهم المنجي من الهلاك(المخلص) يسوع المسيح الذي دُعيَّ اسمه عليهم فيقال لهم مسيحيين.
الكتاب المقدس هو الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون وفيه من الحكمة والموعظة والشريعة وقصص الأنبياء وخلق السماوات والأرض والنبوات، عما حدث وما سيحدث ويحمل بين طياته جميع فنون البلاغة من نثر وشعر وأدب وأمثال، وهو ما أوحى الله به إلى موسى (التوراة)، وما أوحى الله به إلى داود (الزابور/المزامير)، وكذلك صحف الأنبياء، وهذه جميعها تسمي العهد القديم، وعدد أسفارها 39 سفراً. وكذلك ما أوحى الله به للحواريين (تلاميذ) أصحاب المسيح، وأيضاً مخاطبات الحواريين (الرسائل)، التي تبين كيفية انتشار المسيحية، وتفصيلاً لتعاليم المسيح، وكذلك سفر أعمال الرسل، وسفر الرؤيا، وهذه جميعها تسمى العهد الجديد (الإنجيل). وعدد أسفاره 27 سفراً وكون تلاميذ المسيح هم من بني إسرائيل أصلاً يؤمنون بالتوراة من قبل الإنجيل فلقد احتفظوا وآمنوا بالكتابين ككتاب واحد من عند الله. أما كلمة إنجيل فهي كلمة يونانية تعني البشارة المفرحة وهذه البشارة هي المسيح نفسه، ولادته، حياته، موته، قيامته من الموت، ومجيئه في آخر الزمان ولقد تداول أتباع المسيح وغيرهم هذه الأخبار شفهياً بعد صعود المسيح للسماء لمدة تزيد عن ربع قرن حتى أنهم حفظوها عن ظهر قلب، وانتشرت هذه الأخبار انتشاراً واسعاً. ومن أجل الاحتفاظ بالإنجيل الشفهي أوحى الله لأصحاب المسيح بكتابة مضمون وجوهر البشارة وترك لهم حرية التعبير بأسلوبهم ولغتهم، وقاموا بتدوين الإنجيل بحسب ما أوحى لهم إلى اللغة اليونانية أولاً، وكان ذلك بعد ما يقرب من خمسين عاماً من ولادة المسيح. ومن ثم ترجم إلى لغات مختلفة وتناقلناه جيلا عن جيل إلى أن وصلنا مشهوداً له من الله والأنبياء، ولقد شهد للتوراة النبي يوحنا المعمدان (يحيى بن زكريا) وشهد لها أيضاً المسيح حيث اقتبس منها الكثير أثناء وعظه. وكذلك شهادة التاريخ والآثار والعلم، وأيضاً ترابط موضوعات الكتاب المقدس، رغم تباعد زمان ومكان تدوين كل سفر منه، ويشهد على صحته أيضاً تأثيره القوي في النفوس وانتشاره الواسع في كل العالم. ولأن الله لا يريد أن تكون اللغة حاجزاً بينه وبين البشر لم يوحي به بلغة شعب ما، فكتب بلغات الشعوب المختلفة. ولقد تعهد الله بحفظه وهو الحافظ الأمين لكلماته. كما قال المسيح بفمه الطاهر "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" ( لوقا 21: 33)
ولقد سجل أربعة أشخاص شهاداتهم بوحي من الله كما سمعوا من المسيح وشاهدوا. كما قال الله في الإنجيل الشريف "لأنه لم تأتِ بنوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بطرس 1: 21). فلقد كتب (متى) الذي لازم المسيح طيلة مدة خدمته شهادته من وجهة نظر العقيدة اليهودية بالنسبة للمسيح أي الملك المنتظر الذي ترتكز عليه نبوات التوراة والأنبياء، أما الشاهد الثاني من أتباع المسيح فهو (مرقس) الذي أوحى له بالروح القدس فلقد دون شهادته للأمم أي غير اليهود وخاصة الرومانيين مظهراً قوة المسيح من خلال معجزاته. أما الشاهد الثالث فهو (لوقا) الذي كان يعمل طبيباً كتب شهادته أيضاً بوحي من الله،للمتثقفين اليونانيين بأسلوب رائع وبليغ منبها على رحمة الله لكل الناس، وخاصة المنبوذين والفقراء والمساكين منهم. أما الحواري (يوحنا) فكتب شهادته عن المسيح كما رأى وسمع من المسيح نفسه، مظهراً أن المسيح روح الله وكلمته الكائن منذ الأزل، فلقد أظهر المسيح بصفته الشخص السماوي وكلمة الله المتجسد. وهذه الشهادات الأربعة تسمى الإنجيل لأنها واحدة في الجوهر والهدف.
القران والكتاب
ويؤمن المسلمين بالتوراة والإنجيل بالرغم من ان القرآن يتهمها بالتحريف والضياع فهل ينفع المسلمين الأيمان بكتاب محرف بكتاب او غير موجود فماذا يفيد هذا الإيمان أهو إيمان بكتاب محرف فهو طلب قريب إلى الكفر أكثر منه إلى الإيمان فالإيمان بكتاب غير موجود هو أقرب إلى الضلال من الهدى.
وإن كان الإيمان المقصود هو الإيمان بالإنجيل الذي بين أيدينا وهو الإنجيل الحقيقي فلم يعرف العالم غير هذا الإنجيل إن كان هذا هو المقصود بالإيمان فهذا يعني بصراحة ترك الإسلام واتباع المسيح لأن الإنجيل غايته الاولى والأخيرة هي المسيح.
أم أن الإيمان المطلوب بالكتاب هو إيمان دون عمل إذن ماذا ينفع هذا ألم يطلب القرآن من المسلمين الإيمان والعمل فلماذا لا تطبق هذه القاعدة عندما يقول المسلمين أننا نؤمن بالإنجيل، الإيمان دون عمل لا فائدة منه. إذن الإيمان بالكتاب أو عدم الإيمان به لا يعني شيئاً بل أن هذا لا يسمى إيماناً بكتاب وهمي
يعتقد المسلمين ان القران نسخ الإنجيل وانه اصبح لاغيا وهذا الكلام باطل من أساسه فالقول بالنسخ لم يأت بح الشرائع السابقة بل جاء بحق القران نسخ بعضه بعضا وقد ورد النسخ في موضعين من سورة البقرة الية 106 والحج52 وقد فسر البيضاوي والسيوطي هذه الآيات بأنها ناسخة لبعضها البعض وكما يقول صاحب كتاب إظهار الحق رحمة الله الهندي ان لا اثر في نسخ الكتب السماوية بعضها بعضا بل ان الله اختص بالنسخ هذه الأمة وإلا ما معنى هذه الآيات (شرع لكم من الدين ما أوصى به نوحا والذين ……) الشورى13 وكذلك الاية 25 سورة النساء ( وجعلنا لكل امة شرعة ومنهاجا…..)
شهادة القران للكتاب
أثرنا بحث هذا الموضوع أولاً قبل البدء بالحديث عن الزعم القائل بأن الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بالتحريف وأنه ينزف دماً من طعنات المبطلين فيه والتي لم يزالوا يوجهونها إليه على حد قول البعض وإن كنا نستدل ببعض نصوص القرآن أو بأقوال علماء المسلمين فليس لقلة الشهادات عندنا بل لعلها تكون أكثر إقناعاً للذين يؤمنون بالقران , وابدأ الرأي في بعض الآيات القرآنية لا يعني هذا تفسيراً لها من وجهة دينه أو تأويلاً مخالفاً للمعنى المقصود بل مجرد رأي ووجهة نظر من خلال فهمنا الشخصي والعقلي لهذه النصوص.من حقنا أن نتدبر القران الذي يدعونا للتفكر والتدبر في آياته وهذا جائز عند قراءة أي كتاب لأننا لا نعتقد بالقرآن كتاباً منزلا فنحن لا نتهمه بالتحريف أصلاً لأن الأمر ليس ذي بال عندنا وهذا بخلاف اعتقاد المسلمين في التوراة والإنجيل إذ انهم يؤمنون بأنها كتاباً منزلاً من عند الله وبالرغم من ذلك فهم يتهمونها بالتحريف فلا مناص للمسلمين لإنكارها على أية حال كونها سابقه للقرآن تاريخيا فمن هذا القبيل وحسب رأي القران لا يجوز للمسلم تفسيرها ارتجالا ومن يفعل هذا يحسب مع المحرفين. وأيضاً لا يجوز أن يؤخذ ببعضها ويترك البعض الآخر ومن يفعل ذلك يعد مع الذين أخفوا أو أنكروا آيات الله أذن فالأفضل والأسلم الرجوع لأهل الكتاب فهو كتابهم وهم أعلم الناس به أو ترك الأمر لله هو أنزلها وهو اعلم بما فيها وهناك آيات قرآنية كثيرة تشهد للكتاب المقدس
القرآن جاء مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل ومفصلاً لها "37 يونس" فكيف يعرف أن القرآن جاء مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل أن كانت الأخيرة محرفة. وكان الذي ينسب التحريف للكتاب ينسبه أيضاً للقرآن.ناهيك عن الآيات الكثيرة التي تكيل المديح للتوراة والإنجيل ذهب فقهاء الحنفية إلى أنه لا يجوز للجنب "أي من لم يغتسل بعد الجماع" لمس التوراة انتهى كلام ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية الجزء الثاني فهل يمتدح على ما فيه من تحريف.
"الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون" البقرة 121. أن الكتاب "التوراة والإنجيل" كان بين يدي محمداً مصدقاً للقرآن وكانا بين يدي أهل الكتاب أيضاً والكتاب أيضاً كان بين يدي أهله مصدقاً للقرآن "يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما أنزلنا مصدقاً لما معكم" 47 النساء "ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقاً لما معهم" 91 البقرة. فهو معهم ومعه ومصدقاً وصحيحاً على الأقل في وقت هذه الآيات.
وحسب راي القران أن الجن أيضاً شهدوا بصدق التوراة والإنجيل واعتبر القرآن نفسه صادقاً لكونه جاء موافقا لكتاب موسى. وهذا يعني أنه لو كان مختلفاً عن كتاب موسى لما كان صادقاً بحسب هذه الآية. "إن سمعنا كتاباً أنزل من بعد موسى مصدقاً لما بين يديه" 30 الأخفاف. والكتاب الذي انزل من بعد وهل تعني كلمة مصدقاً محرفاً. وهل تعني كلمة بين يديه وكلمة لما معكم ويتلونه، ويؤمنون به، لما معهم هل تعني هذه الكلمات أن الكتاب كان مخفياً أو ضائعاً أو مهجوراً.
القرآن جاء مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل ومفصلاً لها "37 يونس" فكيف يعرف أن القرآن جاء مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل أن كانت الأخيرة محرفة. وكان الذي ينسب التحريف للكتاب ينسبه أيضاً للقرآن.ناهيك عن الآيات الكثيرة التي تكيل المديح للتوراة والإنجيل حتى ذهب فقهاء الحنفية إلى أنه لا يجوز للجنب "أي من لم يغتسل بعد الجماع" لمس التوراة انتهى كلام ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية الجزء الثاني فهل يمتدح على ما فيه من تحريف.
"الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون" البقرة 121. أن الكتاب "التوراة والإنجيل" كان بين يدي محمداً مصدقاً للقرآن وكانا بين يدي أهل الكتاب أيضا والكتاب أيضاً كان بين يدي أهله مصدقاً للقرآن "يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما أنزلنا مصدقاً لما معكم" 47 النساء "ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقاً لما معهم" 91 البقرة. فهو معهم ومعه ومصدقاً وصحيحاً على الأقل في وقت هذه الآيات.
أننا لا نريد أكثر من شهادة أثنين على هذا الأمر من خلال القرآن ولن نطلب شهادة أشخاص عاديين بل شهادة أنبياء صادقين بل صفوة الصفوة وخيره الخيرة. فهذا نبي الله يحيى "يوحنا المعمدان" خاطبه الله بالتمسك بالتوراة "يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة وأتيناه الحكم صبيا" 12 مريم. ويقول الطبري في تفسيره كلمة الكتاب "التوراة والإنجيل" فلم يكن قد نزل القرآن في زمن يحيى وما بين يحيى والنبي موسى فترة ربما تزيد على 1500 سنة ولو كانت التوراة محرفة لما أمر الله نبيه يحيى أن يأخذها بقوة إضافة إلى أن يحيى جاء "مصدقاً بكلمة من الله" 39 آل عمران والمقصود بكلمة من الله المسيح وهو يوحنا حتماً مصدقاً لما قاله المسيح عن التوراة.
زمان التحريف
والمسيح نفسه شهد للتوراة أنها مصدقة للإنجيل الذي بين يديه بين يدي المسيح "ومصدقاً لما بين يدي من التوراة" 50 آل عمران.
فالتوراة كانت موجودة على زمن المسيح وهي كما هي مصدقة لما معه من الإنجيل وجاء القرآن وكان مصدقاً لما بين يدي محمد من التوراة والإنجيل. فلا يوجد ثغرة لا قبل الإسلام ولا أثناء ظهور الإسلام فيحيى والمسيح ومحمد شهدوا للتوراة والإنجيل على أنها مصدقة صادقة ومطابقة وموافقة لبعضها بعضاً. فلو كانت محرفة لم يشهد لها هؤلاء الشهود إلا إذا أراد أحدا أن يطعن في شهادتهم
إذن في أي وقت وقع التحريف بحسب آيات القرآن . إن هذا لم يحدث وقت نزول القرآن بشهادة هذه الآيات التي لا تعد شيئاً أمام الشواهد الكثيرة عندنا على صحة الكتاب هل حصل قبل الإسلام. وماذا نفعل بهذه الآيات هل نقول أن هذه الآيات كانت تقصد مواضع معينة في التوراة والإنجيل. القرآن لم يحدد هذا بل ان كلام القران عن التحريف لا يقصد به موضعا معينا بل يقصد الكتاب بمجموعة. وهل امتدح القرآن تلاوة أهل الكتاب لكتابهم وهم يتلون آيات محرفة.
وربما يقول البعض أن التحريف وقع بعد الإسلام ولنقل بعد وفاة محمد. حتى هذه المقولة لا تخلوا من الإساءة للقرآن إذ نتهم القرآن بالإهمال وعدم السيطرة والحراسة للكتاب."وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه" 48 المائدة. مهيمناً حارساً بحسب كتب التفسير فهل يغفل الحارس فيقع التحريف. في غفلة منه وهناك آيات كثيرة تدل على ان الكتاب لم يتحرف لا قبل الإسلام ولا و لا وقت ظهوره ولا بعده وهناك أدلة كثيرة
أولا ، الآيات 68 المائدة و 43 المائدة و 93 آل عمران.تفيد أن الكتاب موجود ومتداول وهو على حالة و إلا فلا معنى لتحدي القرآن لأهل الكتاب بأن يأتوا بالتوراة ويتلونها ويقيموا أحكامها.( قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما اتبعه إن كنتم صادقين القصص 49)
يقول الطبري في تفسيره لهذه الآية يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد قل يا محمد للقائلين للتوراة والإنجيل هما سحران وان الحق في غيرهما ائتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما إلى طريق الحق ولسبيل الرشاد اتبعه ان كنتم صادقين . إن كانت التوراة محرفة أو مخفية في وقت ظهور الإسلام فأن هذه الآيات تصير بلا معنى في وقتها وخاصة ما أشارت إليه الآية 93 من سورة آل عمران حول ما حرم إسرائيل على نفسه فإنه يطالبهم بتلاوتها والتأكد مما حرم يعقوب على نفسه من المأكولات فهل يطلب منهم المستحيل أو البحث عن آيات مخفية أو مفقودة أو محرفة .
ثانياً، أن كانت التوراة قد تحرفت قبل مجيء الإسلام حسب ما زعموا فلماذا إذن يطلب الله من محمد الرجوع الى الكتاب المقدس لتحقق من نبوته والتثبت من صحة ما انزل إليه من القران سورة يونس الآية 94 ( فأن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فسئل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك …… )فأن كان محمدا نفسه غير متأكد لا من نبوته ولا من قرانه فكيف يطلب من غيره الإيمان به كرسول وبالقران ككتاب منزلا فالتفسير الصحيح لآيات القران هو أن التوراة والإنجيل كانت على حالها وقت مجيء الإسلام وما زالت .
معنى التحريف
وللتحريف معان عدة منها الزيادة والنقصان والتغير والتبديل والتأويل بخلاف المعنى المقصود للآيات غير ان المقصود بالتحريف المزعوم هو تفسير النص المكتوب تفسيرا مغلوطا وتحميل الآيات ما لا تحتمل ويحتج الذين يزعمون بتغير النص بهذه الآية القرآنية "فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله .." البقرة 79.ولقد فسر الطبري هذه الآية بقوله كان أناس من اليهود قد كتبوا كتابا من عندهم يبيعونه للعرب ولقوم لا علم لهم بالتوراة ويحدثونهم انه من عند الله ليأخذوا به ثمنا بخسا. الجزء الأول صفحه422 وحسب هذا القول لا زيادة ولا نقصان في التوراة بل ان هناك كتاب جديد لقوم لا يعلمون أما التوراة نفسها فلم تمسها يد العابثين .
فلقد أورد ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية تفسير الآية 78 من آل عمران أن أهل الكتاب يفسرونها "التوراة" ويؤولونها ويضعونها على غير مواضعها وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء وهم أنهم يتصرفون في معانيها ويحملونها على غير المراد كما بدلوا حكم الرجم بالجلد بالتحميم مع بقاء لفظ الرجم "والكلام لا يزال لابن كثير. فأما تبديل ألفاظها فقال قائلون بأنها جميعها بدلت وقالوا آخرون لم تبدل واحتجوا بقوله تعالى "وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله" المائدة 43 وقوله "الذي يجدونه مكتوباً عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل وقوله "قل فأتوا بالتوراة فأتلوها أن كنتم صادقين"آل عمران 93.
ويتابع ابن كثير ……وكذلك قصة الرجم كما ثبت في الصحيحين فلقد وضع عبد الله بن صوريا يده على آية الرجم التي في التوراة وقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها فقال له رسول الله ارفع يدك يا أعور فرفع يده فإذا فيها آية الرجم. وعند أبي داود أنهم أي اليهود لما جاءوا بالتوراة نزع "محمد" الوسادة من تحته فوضعها تحتها فقال آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك" أخرجه البخاري.
وأن هذه الآية آية الرجم باقية على حالها إلى اليوم في توراة موسى "يخرجون الفتاه إلى باب بيت أبيها ويرجمها رجال مدينتها بالحجارة حتى تموت لأنها عملت قباحة في إسرائيل بزناها .." تثنية 22: 21و22. وأيضاً في لاويين 20: 10 وأيضاً في يوحنا 8: 5 "وموسى في الناموس أوصانا أن مثل هذه ترجم" أليس هذا شاهداً على صحة الكتاب ويضيف ابن كثير فلهذا قال من قال هذا من الناس أنه لم يقع تبديلهم إلا في المعاني وأن الألفاظ باقية وهي حجة عليهم وهذا المذهب وهو القول بأن التبديل في الكتاب إنما وقع في معانيها لا في ألفاظها حكاه البخاري عن ابن عباس وقرر عليه ولم يرده وحكاه العلامة فخر الدين الرازي في تفسيره عن أكثر المتكلمين. فالموضوع ليس موضوع التحريف بالتغير والتبديل بالنصوص. بل بحسب رأى القرآن هو إساءة التفسير لآيات الكتاب. ولكن الكتاب باق على حاله كما هو بين أيدينا
لكن المشكلة التي ينبر إليها القرآن ليست التحريف بمعنى تغير النص بل هي التفسير الخطاء للكتاب و عدم العمل بما فيه ونبذه من وراء ظهورهم والمشكلة لم تكن في صدق الكتاب بل المشكلة كانت في صدق أهل الكتاب وإلا بماذا تفسر هذه الآيات القرآنية "ما كان حديثاً يفتري ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه" 111 يوسف ، أن الشهادة بأن القرآن لم يكن حديثاً يفتري أي حديثاً كذباً هو أنه كان مصدقاً موافقا لما بين يدي محمد من التوراة والإنجيل" "وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب" 48 المائدة فالذي بين يدي محمد هو الكتاب "التوراة والإنجيل" والكثير من الآيات بنفس المعنى يونس 37 و 81 آل عمران و 92الأنعام.
وقد حاول البعض الخروج من هذا المأزق بقولهم أن التحريف حصل بعد نزول القرآن وأنها كانت على حالها وقت نزول القرآن ولهذا طالب القرآن المسلمين الإيمان بها كونها غير محرفة وقتئذ. وأن التوراة والإنجيل هما في محتواهما ضمن سور القرآن فمن أراد أن يعرف الحقيقة فليقرأ القرآن فإنه يعرف الإنجيل.
من المعروف أن التوراة سابقة للإنجيل وتزيد المدة بينهما عن أكثر من خمسماية سنة فوحي التوراة قبل نزول القرآن بأكثر من ألف سنة يعني عندما جاء القرآن كانت التوراة في تمامها وكمالها وكانت منتشرة بين شعوب الأرض. إذن لا يمكن أن تكون تحرفت وقت الإسلام ولا يمكن منطقياً أن تكون تحرفت بعد الإسلام وخاصة بعد هذا الانتشار إضافة إلى وعود الله بحفظه لكلماته. فهل يحفظها الله ألف عام وعند ظهور الإسلام يضيعها حاشا لله.ثم أن آيات القران في التحريف لا يفهم منها أبداً أنه أخبار أو تنبؤ عن المستقبل أبداً. وحتى أنني لا أعلم أن العلماء قالوا بهذا. بل يفهم من آيات القرآن أن التحريف المزعوم حصل قبل مجيء الإسلام حتى أن بعض علماء المسلمين يقول أن التحريف حصل في الفترة ما بين صعود المسيح وبعثته محمد.وهذا باطل من عدة وجوه إن هذا يعد اتهام الله بالإهمال والتضييع وهو الذي وعد كثيراً بحفظ كلماته. و التوراة والإنجيل هما كلامه. فكيف يحفظ كتاباً ويضيع كتابين. إذن كيف يتبين الحق للذين يطلبون الحق.
أضف إلى أن هذا الزعم غير مقنع منطقياً. وخصوصاً بعد انتشار الكتاب انتشاراً كبيراً وكذلك أن التوراة موجودة بين يدي اليهود والمسيحيين في نفس الوقت والكل يعرف مدى العداوة التي يضمرها اليهود للمسيحيين منذ القدم. وبماذا يفسر صدق وتحقيق نبوات التوراة في المسيح. وكذلك اختلاف الطوائف المسيحية فلن يسكت أحد على الآخر أن قام أحدهم بتحريف كتابه. الأمر أشبه بالمعجزة أن تجمع كل هذه الكتب الكثيرة المنتشرة في بلدان مختلفة وبلغات مختلفة ومن ثم تحرفها وتعيد توزيعها فتعطي لليهود توراة جديدة وللمسيحيين إنجيل جديد ومن ثم تتلف الكتاب الأصلي وتحرف المخطوطات وتكتب مخطوطات جديدة موافقة للكتاب المحرف. لا أدري إن قال أحد أنني اصطدت سمكاً من البحر الميت أتصدقه لا لأن تحقيق التحريف أصعب من أن تعيش سمكه في البحر الميت لأنه ميت كما أنه هذا القول ميت لا حياة
ورب قائل يقول لماذا نذهب بعيداً والتحريف أمام أعيننا ظاهر بين صفحات هذا الكتاب. فنقول أين هذه الآيات المحرفة هل ذكر القران هذه الآيات أم آن هذا هو رأياً شخصياً بعيداً عن القرآن إذا كان الأمر كذلك فالأمر مختلف فتصير الأمور تبادل وجهات النظر الشخصية، ففي هذه الحالة يؤخذ برأي المؤمنين بهذا الكتاب لأنهم هم العارفين بخفايا الكتاب وبجمعه ونصوصه وعلومه. فيجب أن تأخذ العلم من أهل العلم ناهيك عن
الإيمان بحفظ الكتاب حسب مواعيد الله وحكمته.
أسباب القول بالتحريف
لم تأت مقولة التحريف وقت ظهور الإسلام من فراغ بل جاءت لعدة أسباب أولها الاختلاف الجوهري ما بين الكتاب المقدس والقران فلا بد أن أحدهما من عند الله والأخر من عند الناس لأن الله لا يناقض نفسه ويغير كلماته ولا يخلف وعوده ولما جاء القران مخالفا للتوراة والإنجيل وخاصة بعد انتشارهما ومن البديهي
فان الخروج من هذا المأزق هو اتهام الكتاب بالتحريف فهذا اسهل من القول أن القران هو من وحي البشر أو ترك الإسلام لان الإيمان بالكتاب المقدس يعني عدم الإيمان بالإسلام والسبب الثاني أن محمدا لم يجد اسمه مكتوبا في الكتاب والسبب الثالث أن محمد لم يستطع عمل المعجزات كما فعل الأنبياء السابقين
# النبي والمعجزات
بعض الأنبياء لم يصنعوا المعجزات لنهم جاءوا مبشرين بغيرهم ولم يأتون بشريعة جديدة ولم يتحداهم الناس بطلب المعجزات أما بالنسبة لمحمد فأنه شرطاً لازما عليهً أن يأتي بالمعجزات الواضحة المفهومة وفي وضح النهار وذلك لأنه جاء مشرعاً وخاتماً للأنبياء وجاء ليلغي الديانات التي قبله لا بل اتهمها بالتحريف وبالإشراك وجاء واضعاً مبدأ الجهاد في سبيل الله وواضعاً فرائض وأحكاماً جديدة .غير أنه لم يفعل رغم تحدي القوم له واكتفى بأعجاز القرآن الذي لم يكمل على تمامه إلا بعد موت النبي بسنين ولم يفهم بعضه العرب ولا العجم وحتى أنهم لم يعتبروه معجزة لهم. بل بقوا على موقفهم من الطلب للمعجزات تأسياً بالرسل السابقين ولهذا طلب النبي شهادة التوراة والإنجيل ومن ثم لم يجدف أتهمها بالتحريف وبعد أن اشتد عود الإسلام حارب الناس بالسيف فأرهبهم تارة ورغبهم تارة أخرى إلى أن انتشر هذا الدين.
هل فعلاً أن القرآن يثبت ان محمدا صنع المعجزات ولندع القرآن يجاوب على هذا السؤال وعلى أسئلة أخرى.
"وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون" 59 الإسراء. وليس المقصود بالآيات آيات العذاب لأن آيات العذاب أن أتت لا يملك الإنسان التصديق أو التكذيب ولا يفيده ذلك لأنه يلقى حتفه لأنها آيات عذاب وليست آيات بمعنى معجزات. والناس قديماً كذبوا بالآيات أي بالمعجزات وليس بآيات العذاب. فالحديث هنا واضح على أنه آيات بمعنى معجزات كما فعل الرسل السابقين.
ولا يقال عن هذه الآيات أنها آيات القرآن لأن آيات القرآن نزلت وحتى ان معنى هذه الآية هنا ليست آية عذاب أو آية قرآن بل أنها آية بمعنى معجزة على غرار معجزات الأنبياء السابقين.
التبشير بمحمد
وبعد ان عجز محمدا عن عمل معجزة واحدة أستشهد بالكتاب لاثبات نبوته فلم يجد لنفسه ذكرا فيه فاتهم كتاب الله بالتحريف وهذا طبعا اسهل من صنع المعجزات
وان كان محمد يتهم آهل الكتاب بتحريف التوراة والإنجيل فلماذا يطالبهم بالنبوة التي تشير إلى إليه وأن اسمه مكتوب فيها حسب زعم القران في سورة الأعراف 157 "الذي يجدونه مكتوباً عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل" و يجدونه فعل مضارع وهذا شمل التوراة والإنجيل. فهل يعقل أن يطلب محمداً شهادة على نبوته من كتاب مزيف. إن كان علماء الحديث في الإسلام يرفضون الأخذ بالأحاديث من أشخاص عرفوا بالكذب فكيف يأخذ محمد شهادة كتاب محرف.و السؤال المهم لماذا يحتاج محمد التوراة والإنجيل لاثبات نبوته ألا يكفي الناس إعجاز القران أو معجزات محمد حسب ما يظن إخواننا المسلمين
ولكن لماذا كل هذا أليست التوراة والإنجيل بين أيدينا فأخبرني عن هذه النبوات. وأريد أيضاً أن تثبت أن هذه النبوات التي تستدل بها على نبوة محمد أنها لم تتحرف. ولماذا لم تتحرف كغيرها على حسب قولك أن الكتاب المقدس تحرف. ويقول البعض أن محمداً ذكر في التوراة و لإنجيل مرات كثيرة حسب ما تذكر الآية المشهورة في سورة الصف.وكذلك الآيات "الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي الذي يجدونه مكتوباً عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل" 157 الأعراف. "ومثلهم في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطأه …" 29 الفتح أضافه إلى سورة الصف الآية 6. وكذلك ما جاء في السيرة النبوية على لسان ورقة بن نوفل
وهل يعتبر قول ورقة بن نوفل الذي لا يجزم أحد بأنه مات مسلماً هل يعتبر قوله صدقاً على نبوة النبي محمد. ورقه هذا ابن عم خديجة كان أمراً تنصر في الجاهلية وكان يكتب الكتاب العبراني فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب وكان شيخاً كبيراً قد عمي. ربما عمي بعد أن كتب وأن كان هو نصرانياً يكتب الإنجيل فمن أين وصلته التوراة ليعرف أن هذا الذي اتى محمداً هو الناموس الذي نزل على موسى. أما هذا يدل على أن المسيحيين كانوا وما زالوا يؤمنون بالتوراة والإنجيل كتاباً منزلاً من عند الله..وكما في السيرة "ثم لم ينشب ورقة أن توفي وفتر الوحي" لماذا فتر الوحي أحزناً أم كمداً على هذا النصراني كاتب الإنجيل. أم أن هناك أموراً أخرى. الله أعلم. لقد مات كثيرون في حياة محمد فمنهم أحباء وأبناء وأصدقاء عزيزين على محمد ولم يفتر الوحي لكن الورقة بن نوفل له وضع خاص كونه ابن عم خديجة. ولا يعلم أحد بالتحديد كم هي هذه المدة التي فتر بها الوحي أهي سنة أم ثلاثة سنين لا نعلم على أية حال فهي لن تقل عن سنة كاملة وجبريل لم يأت ليراجع النبي فيما حفظه من القرآن.
ولكن لماذا يحتاج النبي محمد لشهادة الكتاب المقدس "الكتاب المحرف حسب ادعائكم" لاثبات نبوته ألم تكن معجزة القرآن كافية لإثبات نبوته في زمانه وفي هذا الزمان. ولماذا لم يشر القرآن أو محمد لواحده من هذه النبوات ولماذا لم يحرف المحرفون هذه النبوات المزعومة وما الذي منع الوحي في الكتاب المقدس أن يكتب اسم محمد أو أحمد صراحة حتى لا يبقى عذراً لمعتذر ولا قولاً لمتقول مع أن الكتاب المقدس لا يتوانى في ذكر الأسماء كما هي كما هو الحال في السفر الأول من أخبار الأيام الآية الرابعة والثلاثون فيقول "هاشم" ولو كان المقصود أحمد مثلاً لقال أحمد غير أبه بأي شخص.
, اذا كان القران يشهد للكتاب انه حق فكيف يناقض نفسه ويتهمه بأنه كتاب محرف
ولا ادري لماذا ينصب القران نفسه حكما وخصما في نفس الوقت فيطلق تهمة التحريف من غير تروي اننا نطلب حكما محايدا لينظر في هذا الاتهام الباطل والمتفحص ملياً لآيات القرآن حول نفس الموضوع يجد ان الأمر فيه تناقض كبير فكثير من الآيات التي تشهد للتوراة والإنجيل وتصفها بأعظم الصفات وتطلب إقامة أحكامها والإيمان بها ومرجعيتها لكل متشكك في بنوة محمد كما يؤكد القرآن تداول التوراة والإنجيل في زمن القرآن وأن أهلها يتلونها حق تلاوتها ويؤمنون بها لا بل أن بعض الصحابة قراؤها فأمرهم النبي بتركها واتباع القرآن وحتى أن إيمان المسلم لا يكتمل إن لم يؤمن بها وبعد هذا المديح وهذا التبجيل تنقلب الأمور رأساً على عقب فتصير محرفة ومخفية ويعتريها التغيير والتبديل. وهذا كله حدث في نفس الوقت الذي قال عنها أنها فيها هدى ونور فالتبس الأمر علينا وعليكم فكيف التوفيق بين الضدان كيف تكون هذه الكتب المحرفة المبتدعة المزيفة كتب فيها هدى ونور وتكون إماماً لمن أراد الهدى فهل في التزيف والتحريف هداية. وتهمه التحريف هي كفر كبير بالله و بالكتاب المقدس ، والإيمان بكتاب وهمي غير موجود لا يعد إيمانا بشيء ومن يفعل ذلك فأولئك هم الخاسرون
و يحاول البعض أن يحل الأمر بطريقة توفيقية فيجدون أن الحل الأمثل وهو أن التحريف جزئي وليس كلي. وهذا ليس منطقياً. فهذه الآية توافق القرآن إذن فهي لم تحرف وهذه تخالفه إذن فهي تحرفت فتصبح الأمور بحسب الهوى وأن قلنا عن القران بمثل ما تقولون عن الإنجيل تقولون هذا كفر عظيم كيف تأخذون ببعض آيات الكتاب وتكفرون ببعضه فلماذا إذن تأخذون ببعض آيات الله وتتركون البعض الآخر.
ومعلوماً لديك أن العقيدة لا تؤخذ بخبر الواحد كما هو إجماع العلماء. حتى أن الإنجيل لم يؤخذ بخبر الواحد بل بأربعة شهود وعدول تقول في رسالتك أن زيد بن ثابت بحث كثيراً عن آخر سورة التوبة فلم يجدها إلا مع رجل واحد وهو أبي خزيمة الأنصاري فإنه لم يجدها مع أحد غيره.
إن كان الحديث لا يؤخذ بخبر الواحد أي الذي رواه شخصاً واحداً فكيف القرآن أضافه إلى التشديد على شخصية الراوي.ولماذا كان زيداً يطلب شهود اثنين مبالغة في الاحتياط. لماذا إذن اكتفى شهادة الواحد. وزيد هو من كتبه الوحي الذي يحفظ القرآن والحقيقة أن الأمر لا يحتاج لشهود لأن إعجاز القرآن حسب ما تعتقد هو أكبر شاهد لأنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يقلده فالقرآن يميز نفسه عن غيره لشدة إعجازه فلا داعي للشهود. لكن يبدو واضحاً خوف زيد من أن أحد ممكن أن يقلد آيات القرآن لهذا كان يطلب شهوداً ثقات للآيات حتى يكتبها في المصحف.
لغة وأسلوب الكتاب
ان القائلين بالتحريف من بعد القران عندهم أسبابهم الخاصة كقولهم ان الكتاب لم يكتب على غرار القران فان القارئ او المستمع لا يشعر بنشوة في داخله كما هو الحال مع القران ومهما بلغت الكتب من البلاغة والفصاحة والبيان، فإنها لن تفوق الأعمال إعجازاً وإقناعاً، لأن صدق الدعوة لا يكون باللغة المبدعة والتشابيه الأخاذة، بل ببرهان الروح والقوة. فنحن نعرف أن السماء فصيحة، وإن من السخف أن يتحدانا كتاب بفصاحته و بلاغته ، ويكون في الوقت نفسه هو الحكم والقاضي. فهل تغامر بمصيرك الأبدي من أجل كتاب؟
وقد ظن الناس ان كتاب الله يجب أن يكون على شاكلة الشعر أو بأسلوب خاص فمن يقرر هذه القاعدة هل يحتاج الله فصاحة اللغة ليثبت لنا نفسه ألا يكفي أن نفهم ما يريده الله منا بلغة بسيطة ان كان القران يقرر هذا النهج فهذا الأمر ملزم للذين يؤمنون به مع ان القران حذر من زخرف القول لأن ليس كل قول جميل هو قول صادق او فيه هدى * وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا شياطين الإنس والجن يوحي بغضهم الى بعض زخرف القول غرورا ولو شاء ربك ما فعلوه فدرهم وما يفترون* ولتصغي إليه أفئدة الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وليرضوه وليقترفوا ما هم مقترفون*سورة الأنعام ألأية 112و113 فليس كل كلام منمق كلام مفيد ،الله لا يهتم لفصاحة اللغة فهو يهتم الى لغة القلب فهذه هي اللغة العالمية،
ولقد كلم المسيح الناس بأمثال ليبسط لهم كلامه وحتى أن التلاميذ لم يفهموا الكثير من كلام المسيح لكنهم فهموا فيما بعد واليوم يقرأ الناس الإنجيل مرات كثيرة فهو ليس كالقران في لغته ويفكرون بأمور كثيرة فهم لم يتعودوا على هذا الأسلوب من قبل ويظنون ان الله لا يخاطب الناس الا بالعربيه الفصيحه فيسوئون الفهم وتبدو الأمور متناقضة في ظاهرها فيعلقون الأسباب بالتحريف فهم لا يريدوا أن يتهموا أنفسهم بالجهل او عدم الأيمان لكن يسهل عليهم جداً اتهام كلام الله بالتناقض او التحريف.
وإن كنا نفهم بعض الآيات أنها إعجاز علمي فهي لم تكن كذلك عند من عايشوا الوحي الإلهي بل ربما كانت تعني لهم شيئاً آخر واليوم اكتشفت علوم تتفق مع نصوص الكتاب واعجازه وقد يأت قوم من بعدنا يكتشفون ما هو أعمق بكثير مما نكتشفه غير أن الكتاب المقدس لا ينضمن المبهم أو المتشابه. فمثلاً عندما قال بطرس في رسالته الثانية 3: 10 "تنحل العناصر محترقة" لم يفهم وقتها الناس أن نظرية علمية ربما بطرس نفسه لم يفهم البعد العلمي لهذه الآية، وفي عصرنا هذا اكتشفت الطاقة الذرية حيث ظهرت النظرية الأولى أن الذرة أصغر جزء في المادة لكن فيما بعد استطاعوا أن يحللوا عناصر الذرة حيث أوجدوا القنبلة الذرية التي تحرق وتدمر مساحات شاسعة من هذا الكون. فتحللت العناصر محترقة لا بل مدمرة.
ولكن ما الخطأ في أن يخاطب الله الناس بما يعرفون وبما يفهمون وبما درج عندهم من القول المأثور وكثير هو الكلام على هذه الشاكلة في القرآن ككلام فرعون والهدهد والشيطان والنمل فهل كلام النمل وحياً وبليغاً فمن باب أولى الأخذ بقول الإنسان فهو على الأقل أعلى مرتبة من الحيوان.
وهذا لقمان الذي لا يعد من الأنبياء بل أن أحداً لا يعرف بماذا يدين هذا الرجل فلقد سجلت أقواله لابنه في القرآن باسمه صورة من القرآن وماذا قال النبي عن مجلة لقمان في سيرة ابن هشام "قدم سويد بن صامت أحد بني عمرو بن عوف. أنه جاء مكه حاجاً أو معتمراً فتصدى له رسول الله حين سمع به فدعاه إلى الله وإلى الإسلام فقال له سويد فلعل معك مثل الذي معي فقال رسول الله وما الذي معك قال مجلة لقمان فقال الرسول أعرضها علي فعرضها عليه فقال له أن هذا الكلام حسناً والذي معي أفضل من هذا.." فكلام لقمان لا يرقى إلى مستوى كلام القرآن سواء بنصه أو بمضمونه إذن لماذا يجعل جزءاً من الوحي فهل أنزل الوحي على لقمان "وإذ قال لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه يا بني لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم" لقمان 13-19 أي أنه هناك ست آيات على الأقل من كلام لقمان. فهل هذا كلام الله ام كلام لقمان وهل ارتقى كلام لقمان إلى بلاغه القرآن.فإن كان لقمان نبياً يوحي إليه فيكون النبي محمد قد جعل تفاوتاً وتفضيلاً في كلام الله فما عنده أحسن مما عند لقمان وأن لم يكن لقمان نبياً يوحي إليه فيكون وضع في القرآن ما هو ليس بوحياً وخصوصاً أن مفهوم الوحي في الإسلام هو نصاً ومضموناً أو وحي حرفي .
# طريقة الوحي
قال ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية الجزء الثاني حول هذا الموضوع عن أبي هريرة قال كان رسول الله إذا نزل عليه الوحي صدع وغلف رأسه بالحناء. وقالت أسماء بنت زيد إني لآخذ بزمام ناقه رسول الله إذ نزلت عليه سورة المائدة وكادت من ثقلها تدق عضد الناقة. وحديث آخر في صحيح مسلم عن عطاء عن يعلي قال: قال لي عمر ايسرك أن تنظر إلى رسول الله وهو يوحي إليه فرفع طرف الثوب عن جُهه "وجه محمد" وهو يوحي إليه بالجعرانه فإذا هو محمر الوجه وهو يغط كما يغط البكر وأيضاً حديث عبادة بن الصامت قال كان الرسول إذا نزل عليه الوحي كربه ذلك وتربد وجهه وغمض عينيه وكنا نعرف منه ذلك.
وحديث آخر عن يزيد أبي حبيب عن عمرو عن عبدالله بن عمرو قلت يا رسول الله هل تحس بالوحي قال نعم أسمع صلاصل ثم اثبت عند ذلك وما من مرة يوحي إلي إلا ظننت أن نفسي تفيض منه" إضافة إلى حديث عائشة كيف أنه عندما نزل الوحي يعرق النبي عرقاً شديداً في اليوم البارد "ابن كثير" وأيضاً ما قاله مدرس علوم القرآن بكية أصول الدين في الجامعة الأزهرية الفاضل محمد عبد العظيم الزرقاني في كتابه مناهل العرفان الجزء الاول صفحة 57. اسمع ما يقوله ثم أن ملك الوحي يهبط هو الآخر على أساليب شتى فتاره يظهر للرسول في صورته الحقيقية الملكية وتارة يظهر في صورة إنسان يراه الحاضرون ويستمعون إليه وتارة يهبط على الرسول خفية فلا يرى. ولكن يظهر أثر التغيير والانفعال على صاحب الرسالة فيغط غطيط النائم ويغيب غيبه كأنها غشيه أو إغماء وما هي في شيء من الغشيه والإغماء إن هي إلا استغراق في لقاء الملك الروحاني وانخلاع عن حالته البشرية العادية فيؤثر ذلك على الجسم فيغط ويثقل ثقلاً شديداً قد يتصبب منه الجبين عرقاً في اليوم الشديد البرد. وقد يكون وقع الوحي على الرسول كوقع الجرس إذا صلصل في أذن سامعه وذلك أشد أنواعه وربما سمع الحاضرون صوتاً عند وجهه كأنه دوي النحل لكنهم لا يفهمون كلاماً ولا يفقهون حديثاً. وفي سيرة ابن هشام ان جبريل غت النبي "عصره عصراً" حتى ظن أنه الموت فأرسله وغته ثلاثاً حتى انصرف عنه جبريل. هل هكذا يكون الوحي أم أن الوحي على عهد النبي وحياً من نوع مختلف لكن القرآن لا يقول بهذا بل يؤكد أن الوحي هو الوحي ذاته لم يتغير "كذلك يوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك الله العزيز الحكيم" 3 الشورى "وما أرسلنا مثلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم .." 7 الأنبياء. "واوحينا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والأسباط .." 163 النساء.
اذن سنه الله في الوحي هي هي. فهل كان يعتري الأنبياء السابقين ما يعتري النبي من اعراض وأمور عند نزول الوحي. هل أغشي على موسى أم غط عيسى كغطيط النائم عند نزول الوحي؟ وأيهما أشد وقعاً جبريل الذي كان يأتي بالوحي إلى محمد حسب ما تعتقد أم حديث الله مع موسى حديثاً مباشراً. موسى كليم الله لم يحصل له ما حصل لمحمداً أبداً بل أنه كان في تمام وعيه لقد سمع وأخبر الشعب بكل كلمة سمعها.
فهل يعقل أن يكون تأثير جبريل وهو المخلوق لله تأثيراً كبيراً إلى هذه الدرجة التي يذكرها الزرفاني وابن كثير. فكيف لو كلمة الله كما كلم موسى. أن طريقة الوحي هذه طريقة لا تليق بلطف الله ورحمته ولم نعهدها في تاريخ الأنبياء.
يظن اخونانا المسلمين ان الوحي يجب ان يكون كلام الله حرفيا منزل من السماء وما على النبي الا ان يعيد ما سمعه على الناس وهل يمكن ان نحدد الله في طريقة معينه وما هو دور النبي في هذا ان كان سيردد ما سمعه فقط والحالة تلك فلماذا لا يسمع الله صوته للناس ليكفيهم عاقبة التكذيب بالوحي وأيضا في هذه الحالة يجب ان يكون النبي على درجة كبيرة من الكمال كي لا ينسى او يخطئ او لا يتدخل الشيطان في تلاوته فيفسد كلم الله ويضل السامعين وبعدها من يكون مسؤول عن هذا أذن أين هي عدالة الله واين هذا بالنسبة للمسيح الكامل الذيلم يخطئ أبداً أما محمداً فإنه أخطأ وقرأ كما أوحى له الشيطان أيضاً أن النبي كان في ناد من أندية قريش كثير أهله فتمنى أن لا يأتيه من الله شيء فينفروا عنه فأنزل الله عليه والنجم إذ أهوى. وهذا بحسب ما رواه الطبري في كتابه تفسير الطبري. ولتلاحظ معي أن بداية الأمر لم يرغب النبي أن ينزل عليه كلام رب العالمين بسبب أن لا ينفروا. وكأن كلام النبي لهم شخصياً لا ينفرهم وكلام الله ينفرهم وهذا أيضاً خطأ. ثم أيضاً أن محمداً سجد فسجدوا القوم معه. أي أن القوم سمعوا القرأه من فم النبي ووافقوا ولقد أمسى هذا القول فيهم ففرحوا به أي ان هذا القول أخذ وقته في أذهانهم وأفكارهم حتى المساء ومحمداً نفسه لم يكن عارفاً أن هذا القول من قول الشيطان وليس كلام الله فمازال مغتماً مهموماً لخطأه حتى نزلت الآية في سورة الحج وما أرسلتا من قبلك من رسول. فهذا الأمر هو تدخل للشيطان في الوحي حتى أن الأمر اختلط على النبي فلم يميز كلام جبريل من كلام الشيطان وهذا يعني أن كلام الشيطان "وأن تلك الغرانيق العلى ان شفاعتهن لترتجي" مشابه ومماثل للقرآن حتى أن صاحب القرآن لم يميزه وحتى السامعين من المسلمين والمشركين هم أيضاً لم يميزوا الفرق فهل الشيطان وهو من الجن أبطل تحدي القرآن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن. ربما تقول أن هذه آية واحدة والمطلوب على الأقل ثلاث آيات. وما يدرينا إن كان الأمر كذلك أن يكون هناك آيات أخر مماثلة للقرآن لم يكشف عنها النبي، والعكس تماماً مع المسيح فلقد كان المسيح عارفاً ان المجرب له إبليس ولم يرضخ له لثانية واحدة لا بل أن المسيح كان يخاطب الشيطان بالمكتوب أي بكلام رب العالمين.
وتدخل الشيطان في تلاوة محمد أثارت ضجة كبيرة وأرتد بعض الناس عن إسلامهم بسبب هذا وحتى أن أصدائها لغاية هذا اليوم. فلا وجه للمقارنة أبداً.
وقالوا أن الشيطان أوهم الناس بهذه الآيات آيات الغرانيق التي ألقاها الشيطان على لسان محمد وما هي من كلام الله. وهذه الكلمات التي قالها الشيطان هي "تلك الغرانيق العلى وأن شفاعتهن لترتجى."ماذا نستنتج من هذا. أولاً ما يدرينا أن هناك آيات أخرى على هذه الشاكله لم يكتشف أمرها. وهذا ما جعل بعض الناس يفتنوا. ثانياً أن هذه الكلمات تحاكي القرآن وتشابهه حتى أن محمداً لم يميز هذه الآية عن باقي آيات القرآن وهو القائل عن نفسه أنا أفصح العرب بيد أني من قريش.
ثالثاً أن السامعين أنفسهم وهم كثيرون لم يميزوا بين هذه الآية وباقي السورة. وهذا يبطل التحدي بالاتيان بمثله وإن كانت آية واحدة فقط.
ويقولون أن الله ينسخ ما يلقي لشيطان "آية الغرانيق" ويثبت كلامه والنسخ لا يجوز إلا بحق القرآن فالآية القرآنية تنسخ آية قرآنية أخرى وهذا اعتراف بأن هذه الآية هي آية من القرآن فجاز عليها النسخ مثلها مثل أي آية أخرى. فهل هكذا يكون الوحي وأي وحي وحي حرفياً كما تقول.
يظن البعض أنه لا وجود لنسخة أصلية للإنجيل بينما توجد النسخة الأصلية للقرآن "المصحف العثماني" في مدينة اسطنبول / تركيا.. فكيف نثق في صحة كتاب لا وجود لأصله في العالم أن هذا ليس صحيحاً.
وسؤالي هل فعلاً توجد النسخة الأصلية للقرآن التي كتبت على زمن محمد. تلك النسخة التي كتبت قبل نحو 1450 سنة تقريباً على جريد النخل والحجارة الرقيقة والرقاع. هذه النسخة الأصلية اين هي.
لكن دعنا نتجاوز هذه لأنها تكون قد تلفت من العوامل الطبيعية وهل فعلاً أن نسخة عثمان بن عفان هي النسخة الأصلية. لنقرأ اذن ما كتبه الزركشي في كتابه البرهان في علوم القرآن الجزء الاول .. وأعلم أنه قد اشتهر عند الناس أن عثمان هو أول من جمع المصاحف. وليس كذلك بل أول من جمعها في مصحف واحد هو أبي بكر الصديق ثم أمر عثمان حين خاف الاختلافات في القراءة بتحويله منها إلى المصاحف. وأن التأليف كان في زمن النبي كما روينا عن زيد أن الجمع في المصحف في زمن أبي بكر والنسخ في المصاحف في زمن عثمان. انتهى كلام الزركشي.
إذن مصحف عثمان الأصلي هو نقلاً عن ما جمعه أبى بكر وحرقت المصاحف الأصلية الأخرى وبقي مصحف عثمان وهذا الأخير لا يقطع بأنه موجود أصلاً وهذا ما قاله الزرقاني في كتابه مناهل العرفان الذي يدرس بالكليات الازهرية إضافة أن صاحب الكتاب نفسه هو مدرس علوم القرآن وعلوم الحديث بتخصص الدعوة والإرشاد بكلية أصول الدين بالأزهر اسمع ما يقوله. إذ أنه ليس أكيداً أن النسخة الأصلية للقرآن موجودة. "أنه ليس بين أيدينا دليل قاطع على وجود المصاحف العثمانية فضلاً عن تعيين أمكنتها .. ثم أن عدم بقاء المصاحف العثمانية قاطبة لا يضرنا شيئاً ما دام المعول عليه التلقي والنقل ثقة عن ثقة وأماماً عن اماماً" انتهى كلامه الجزء الأول ص 398.
إذن فكيف نثق بكتاب لا وجود لأصله. لكن نقول كما قال الزرقاني أن العبرة في نقل الخبر عن طريق التواتر وحتى أن كان شفهياً غير أن للإنجيل مخطوطات كثيرة مثل مخطوطة رايلاند لسنة 125م. وبرديات من إنجيل لوقا تعود لـ 200م وأجزاء من يوحنا 135م ومخطوطة مترجمة من المخطوطة اليونانية ترجع 150م والنسخة السينائية لإنجيل يوحنا ترجع لعام 350م ناهيك عن اقتباسات آباء الكنيسة الأوائل مثل كلميندس وبوليكاريوس التي يعود تاريخ رسائلهم إلى 96م حيث كان أول تدوين للعقيدة في عام 55م وهي رسالة كورنثوس الأولى أي بعد صعود المسيح بنحو 18 سنة وهذا عهد قريب جداً، إلا أنه كان الإنجيل متداولاً شفاهتا قبل هذا التاريخ بكثير أي من وقت صعود المسيح حتى تدوين هذه الرسالة أي أن الخبر المتواتر لم ينقطع. إضافة إلى ما يطالعنا به علماء الآثار من وقت لآخر لاكتشافات جديدة مثل اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران عام 1947 وعام 1953 فلقد تم اكتشاف مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس لأكثر من ثلاثة أرباع الكتاب
وهل ما فعله عثمان عندما أحرق المصاحف كان برأيه الشخصي أم بوحي من الله. ولا ندري بأي لهجة كتب القرآن في اللوح المحفوظ وبأي ترتيب هل هو بحسب المصاحف التي أحرقت أم بحسب المصحف الحالي. وأيهم نسخ ما كتب في القرآن ام ما كتب في اللوح المحفوظ.
وهل كلام النبي في الأحاديث وحياً كوحي القرآن أم أنه وحياً من درجة ثانية أم أن الأحاديث القدسية "ما رواه محمد عن الله" وحي من درجة أعلى من كلام النبي في سائر أحاديثه ام وحي مساو لوحي القرآن كونه في الحالتين كلام الله الذي قاله النبي.
والذين يدعوون التحريف على كلام الله لابد لهم من الإجابة المنطقية علىالأسئلة التي تتعلق في موضوع التحريف مثل زمان التحريف ومكان التحريف ومن هم الذين حرفوا واين النسخة الحقيقية إلى آخر هذه الأسئلة التي تطلب إجابة مدعمه بأدلة تاريخية و بآيات قرآنية بالنسبة للمسلمين.وأيضا اننا نحتاج لشاهد محايد فلا يجوز ان يكون القران هو الخصم والحكم وكيف اتفق اليهود مع المسيحية على تحريف كتبه مع ما عرفوا عنهم انهم مختلفين وبينهم عدواه لو تنتهي بحسب ما يزعم القران والذي يريد ان يحرف شيء يعمد الى الأشياء المهمة فيحرفها ويجعل كتابه موافق لبعضه بعضا ويكيل المديح لصاحبه واذا قرأت التوراة والإنجيل فإنها تصف بني إسرائيل بأقبح الصفات فلماذا لم يحرفوا تلك المخازي الواردة بحقهم وهم يدعون بأنهم شعب الله المختار
وأيهما اجدر بالتحريف الكتاب الذي خالف كل الكتب التي قبله والذي تدخل الشيطان في وحيه والذي ام الكتاب الذي يشهد له المسيح الكامل المسيح روح الله وكلمته الباقية وكذلك الني الصادق المصدق لكلمات الله نبي الله يوحنا المعمدان (يحي بن زكريا) وهل فعلاً يسمح الله للبشر المخلوقين بالعبث برسالته وتركهم في ضلالهم حتى مجيء الإسلام بعد أن تفنى أجيالهم فيقول لهم أنكم كنتم تتبعون كتاباً محرفاً فكيف يتبين لهم الحق أن تحرف كلام الله والأعظم من هذا أننا لا نجد الكتاب الحقيقي لنقارنه بالكتاب المحرف. حتى لا يبقى للناس حجة فقول القرآن بتحريف الكتاب لا يعتبر شهادة حقيقية بل اتهام لا يستند إلى حكمه الله وعدالته..
التوهم بوجود تناقضات
يظن البعض انهم يستطيعون أن يبطلوا الإنجيل بالإنجيل نفسه وفي ذات الوقت يدعون أيضاً أن التحريف حصل في بعض آيات الإنجيل وليس في كل الإنجيل فالتحريف المزعوم جزئي وليس كلي وهذا ما يفسر إيمان المسلمين بالكتاب المقدس ومدحهم له واستشهادهم به أيضاً وهذا الإدعاء ينطوي على تناقض كبير وتناقض
فهل يريدون أن يثبتوا تحريف الإنجيل من خلال الآيات الصحيحة. ام من خلال الآيات المحرفة. فهل يبطل الإنجيل بآيات محرفة. وما يدريهم لعل الآيات التي يستشهدون بها على ادعاءهم بالتحريف هي الآيات المحرفة أو العكس فأنهم يجهلون تماماً أي الآيات الحقيقية وأيها المزيفة حسب قولهم. فأما ان يقبلوا الإنجيل كما هو كاملاً أو يرفضوه بالكلية. فهذه الطريقه مخالفة لأوامر القرآن ويصيرون تحت حكم القران فيهم : "فتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة والدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون" البقرة 85.
وأيضاً في أي آيات الإنجيل يؤمن المسلمين وفي أيها يكفرون. وجوابهم على هذا السؤال ان ما وافق القران فهو الصحيح وما خالفه فهو المحرف وهذا يعني ان كلام الله اختلط فيه كلم الناس أذن نستطيع أن نتبع نفس الأسلوب فنقول أن آيات القرآن التي توافق الكتاب المقدس هي الآيات المقتبسة من التوراة والإنجيل وآيات القران التي لا توافق الكتاب المقدس هي الآيات التي أخذت من مصادر أخرى ونحن نقول هذا بثقة كون الكتاب المقدس أقدم تاريخياً من القرآن و الكتاب المقدس كان متداولاً ومقروءً قبل مجيء الإسلام بمئات السنين... وهو أيضاً ليس معقداً ولا صعباً فيمكن أن يفهمه الإنسان العادي. لكن كثيرين من الناس تنقصهم أمور روحية مثل الإيمان. أو أن يكون الإنسان فعلاً يسعى إلى الله من كل قلبه وفكره طارحاً التعصب جانباً غير منحازاً وإلا كيف يفهم مقاصد الله إن كان الله لا يهمه في شيء بل يهمه الدين فقط.
× شهادة الكتاب نفسه على التحريف الذي وقع فيه
وأني لأستغرب هل يعقل أن يشهد كتاب محرف على نفسه وخاصة أن كان الذين ألفوه أناس أمثال اليهود الذين عرفوا بالذكاء والحيلة والدهاء هل يعقل أن يغفلوا عن هذه الأمور.وهل يعقل أن يعمد المحرفون إلى تحريف أمور هامشية بمعنى أنها لا تزعزع أركان العقيدة فمثلاً لماذا لم يحرف اليهود النبوات حول المسيح أو لماذا لم يحرفوا الآيات والوقائع التي تذكر مخازيهم ومعاصيهم لماذا لا يحرفوها كي لا يعيروا بها من قبل الشعوب الأخرى التي يعتبرونها أقل منهم شأناً.
ولا ندري لماذا يستشهد بعض الناس بآيات من الإنجيل ليبطلوا فيها الوحي وآيات أخرى يحاولون ان يثبتوا نبوة محمد وآيات أخرى تثبت خطأ الكتاب وآيات أخرى تثبت تشابه القرآن والتوراة في بعض الأحكام حسب ظنهم وهم لا يعرفون أي هذه الآيات محرف وأيها حقيقي فيخلطون الأمور ببعضها. ولا يعرف بآيها يؤمنون وبآيها يكفرون وبآيها يثبتون وبآيها ينفون.
حسب قولك عن الآيات أرميا 23: 36 ومزمور 56: 4و5 ورسالة بطرس الثانية 3: 15و16.
لقد اعتبرت هذه الآيات بمثابة شاهد على تحريف الكتاب وتقول أيضاً أنه لا يوجد آيات في الكتاب تقول أن الكتاب سوف يحفظ ولن يحرف. لكن دعنا نبدأ بهذا. مثلاً في سفر أرميا 1: 12 "فقال الرب لي احسنت الرؤيا لأني أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها" فهل يناقض أرميا نفسه. عندما خاطب شعبه قائلاً في سفره 23: 36 "لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحية إذ قد حرفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا" هل يسمح الله الساهر على كلمته ليجريها هل يسمح بتحريفها بمعنى تغير النصوص والتبديل ثم انتشارها بهذا الشكل إلى جميع الناس. طبعاً لا لأن هذا لا يليق بحكمة الله وعدالته. لكن كلمة التحريف تعني أن كل كلمة إنسان وليس كلمة الله تكون وحيه بمعنى مفهومه وإيمانه فالتحريف أن الناس فهموا كلام الله بحسب أهوائهم وهل نستطيع أن نمنع الناس أن يفهموا كلام الله كما يريدون هل استطعنا أن نمنع بعض الناس من أن يفهموا كلام الله بما يناسبهم. فكلام الإنجيل والتوراة متداول بين الناس يفهمونه كما يشاءون. ونحن نحتاج لإرشاد ومعونة الروح القدس في فهم كلام الله وفهم الناس لكلام الله لا يعتبر وحياً لا بل أن الله يعاقب من يحرفون كلامه بحسب ما تشتهي أنفسهم كما قال في نفس السفر "لذلك هأنذا انساكم نسياناً وأرفضكم من أمام وجهي أنتم والمدينة التي اعطيتكم وآباءكم إياها. وأجعل عليكم عاراً أبدياً وخزياً أبدياً لا ينسى" أرميا 23: 40. فهل تعتبر هذا الكلام شهادة على التحريف أم أنه شهادة على ثبات كلمة الله.
أما الآية في مزمور 56: 5 "اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي." أن التحريف وقع في كلام داود وليس في وحي الكتاب لأن وحي الكتاب لا تحريف فيه أبداً واقرأ المزمور من أوله. لتجد كلام داود من الآية الأولى ارحمني يا الله. وداود متضايق ويقول على الله توكلت ماذا يصنعه بي الشر اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. فهو يشكو إلى الله الناس والأشرار الذين أساءوا فهم داود في كلامه. وهل يناقض داود نفسه عندما قال في مزموره المائة وتسعة عشر الآية 89 "إلى الأبد يا رب كلمتك مثبته في السماوات" وأيضاً الآية 140 "كلمتك ممحصة جداً وعبدك أحبها."
أما الآية 15 و 16 في الإصحاح الثالث من رسالة بطرس الثانية "التي فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم يحرفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب أيضاً لهلاك أنفسهم" وهذا أيضاً في نفس المعنى أن غير العلماء والمتشككين يفسرون آيات الله بحسب ما يرضيهم ولم يسلكوا طريق الحق وهذا طريق يقودهم لهلاك أنفسهم. لأنهم حملوا الآيات معان لا تحتملها فبهذا قد يضل الجاهلون. وهذا ليس تحريفاً لكلام الله بل هذا سوء فهم منهم ليس فقط في هذه الرسائل التي يبدو فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم بل أيضاً باقي الكتب وبطرس نفسه في رسالته الأولى 1: 23 يقول "وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد" وهذا حقاً.
وفي القرآن أشباه هذا كثير. فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا به … آل عمران 7 .
فكثير من الناس يؤولون الآيات المتشابهة التي لا يعلم تفسيرها إلا الله والراسخون في العلم. وكثيراً من الناس وحتى هذا الزمان يفسرون القرآن تفسيراً معاصراً أمثال المهندس محمد شحرور في كتابه القرآن والكتاب وكذلك المؤلف خليل عبد الكريم وغيرهم فهم يفسرون تفسيراً مختلفاً عن تفسير القدماء إضافة إلى المفسرين القدامى هم أنفسهم يختلفون في التفسير. وحتى بعض الآيات لا يفسرونها أبداً فهل تسمي اختلافهم في الفهم والتأويل هو من باب التحريف للقرآن هذا غير منطقي فسوء الفهم وقع في التفسير وليس في التنزيل وهكذا أيضاً في التوراة والإنجيل.
اسفار غير قانونية
ثانياً، الكلام على ما يسمى بأسفار الأبوكريفا أو الأسفار القانونية الثانية يوجد مغالطة في كلامك تقول نقلاً عن القس وديع ميخائيل أولاً أن الكنائس الطقسية دست بين الأسفار المقدسة الستة والستين سفراً سبعة أسفار غير قانونية.
وتضيف أيضاً في نفس الموضوع أن الكتاب المقدس لدى البروتستانت يحتوي على 73 سفراً وعند الكاثوليك 66 سفراً. وهذا سبب نزاعاً بين الطرفين ويبدو أنك فهمت كلام القس بطريقة خطأ. وهو أن الكنائس الإنجيلية في كتابها 66 سفراً والكنائس الطقسية 73 سفراً وتوضح هذه الكنائس أن هذه الكتب السبعة في العهد القديم هي أسفار غير قانونية أو قانونية ثانية أي ان الكنائس لا تعترف بها. ناهيك عن اتفاقهم على العهد الجديد.
. والأبوكريفا تشبه الأحاديث الضعيفة التي تعد بالآلاف وهذه الأحاديث الضعيفة رغم ضعفها إلا أنها تتفق مع العقيدة لكن الضعف السند أو الشبه في أحد الرواة فلا يؤخذ بها.
وماذا لو احتفظ المسلمين في المصاحف التي أتلفها عثمان أو اختلاف الرسم والقرءات. غير أن المسيحيين احتفظوا بكل النصوص والمخطوطات ولم يتلفوا شيئاً منها.
وفي آخر ترجمة للكتاب المقدس الترجمة العربية المشتركة لدار الكتاب المقدس ووضعتها لجنة مؤلفة من علماء كتابين ولاهوتيين من مختلف الكنائس كاثوليكية وأرثوذكسية "طقسية" وإنجيلية وهذ الترجمة لا تذكر الأسفار القانونية الثانية أو الأبوكريفا. فهي تعد كتباً تاريخية. وحتى الكتاب المقدس الذي يحوي هذه الأسفار يشار إليها بين قوسين "سفر قانوني ثاني" فالإجماع واضح على أنها أي هذه الأسفار لا ترقى من جهة وحيها إلى مستوى الأسفار القانونية التي يقر بها جميع المسيحيين على مختلف مذاهبهم .. وهذه الأسفار تعود إلى قبل التاريخ الذي ذكرته 393م فهذا تاريخ متأخر جداً لأن إقرار قانونية الأسفار كان في سنة 90م.
المسيح ابن الله اسمعنا وارحمنا ثم يأتي المزمور 151 فلماذا هذا الحذف وهذه الزيادة.
، ثالثاً، القول في اختلاف الترجمات أو كما ذكرت أخطاء الترجمة اختلاف الترجمة بين التفسيرية وبين دار الكتاب المقدس "فاندايك" ويضربون مثالاً على الاختلاف كقوله الله الشريعة بدلاً من الناموس أو أنجب بدلاً من ولد. وهذه الكلمات ليست موجودة في الأصل.
ما الذي يشين في هذا. و لنسأل نفس السؤال حول القرآن هل يمكن ترجمته حرفياً
فمثلاً كلمة تنكح وتنكحوا في القرآن تعني المعاشرة الجنسية ولا يقصد بها الزواج كما تظن "الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة" 3 النور. فلماذا لم يقل أن الزاني لا يزني بدلاً من ينكح إلا زانية. فهذه الكلمة تنطوي في مفهومها على تفاصيل عملية الزنا كذلك كلمة البغاء "ولا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء كما ورد في كتاب الشيخ حسين مخلوف في تفسير كلمات القرآن قال البغاء يعني الزنا. يعني أن لم يرغبن في الزواج فلا يكرهن على البغاء يعني الزنا. والعكس صحيح لأن عدم الإكراه مشروط برغبتهن في الزواج أو التحصن. وكذا كلمة فرج ويقصد بها الأعضاء التناسلية عند الرجل أو المرأة. "ومريم ابنة عمران التي أحضت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا" 12 مريم.
وهذه الكلمات نكاح بغاء وفرج. وغيرها الكثير في الأحاديث النبوية أيضاً كلها كلمات للعملية الجنسية فالفرج تقابلها في الكلمة العامية هذا فعلاً استحي أن اكتبه. فتصور معي لو أن المترجمين ترجموا القرآن للغات أخرى بماذا يستبدلوا هذه الكلمات أو تصور أنهم أرادوا أن يكتبوا القرآن باللغة المحكية سواء في مصر أو أي دولة عربية بماذا يستبدلوا هذه الألفاظ نكاح، بغاء، زنى، وفرج وفروجهن وفرجوهم وارجع إلى الكلام في تفسير نساء الجنة فأرى أنه لا فرق سوى أن الكتاب المقدس لم يصف امرأة حقيقية وزناً حقيقي بل هو من باب التشبيه. ولو ترجمنا القرآن كما ترجمنا الكتاب المقدس لوجدنا فيه الكثير من هذا الكلام الذي يقصد به مرأة حقيقية وزناً حقيقي وليس تشبيهاً بشيء. فلماذا نكيل بمكيالين.
فبماذا تترجم كلمة غسليين. أو أبا أوغساقا والكثير من الكلمات التي ذكرت في القرآن وخاصة تلك الكلمات الغير عربية.
ولم يكن السماح يترجمه القرآن أمراً متفقاً عليه وحتى بعد أن صار هذا الأمر صار متأخراً رغم ان القرآن كتاب لكل الناس حتى وأن اختلفت ألسنتهم والترجمة هي ترجمة للمعاني وليس لحرفية النص. وهذا مماثل لما نجده في ترجمات الكتاب المقدس فالترجمة التفسيرية كقولها الشريعة بدلاً من الناموس هي ذات المعنى فلا اختلاف.
وهذا ما قاله الزركشي في كتابه المشهور أعلم أن القرآن أنزله الله بلغة العرب فلا يجوز قراءته وتلاوته إلا بها لقوله "إنا أنزلناه قرآنا عربياً" يوسف 3 ولقوله أيضاً "ولو جعلناه قرآناه اعجميا .." فصلت 44 ويدل هذا على أنه ليس فيه غير العربي. ويتابع فمن زعم أن فيه غير العربية. فقد أعظم القول وذلك لو أن القرآن لو كان فيه من غير لغة العرب شيء لتوهم متوهم أن العرب عجزت عن الاتيان بمثله لأنه أتى بلغات لا يعرفونها.
ومذهب ابن عباس وعكرمه وغيرهما أنه وقع في القرآن ما ليس من لغتهم مثل الطور سريانية وطفقا بالرومية تبنا بالعبرية وسجل بالفارسية إلى آخر هذه الكلمات الكثيرة. انتهى كلام الزركشي الجزء الاول من كتاب البرهان في علوم القرآن صفحة 288.
إذن يا صديقي هم على اختلاف الفريق الأول يقول لا يوجد كلمات غير عربية لأن هذا يوقع شبه الأعجاز باللغة العربية وهذه كلمات أعجمية والفريق الثاني يؤكد هذه الكلمات الأعجمية. نظراً لمخالطة العرب للعجم والتأثر بلغتهم فهي كلمات معربة وليست عربية أصلاً. العلماء يقولون أنه تحرم قراءة القرآن بغير العربية وكأن الدعوة صارت للغة وليست لله.
ولعل في القرآن أشباه هذا من غير ترجمة ولا تفسير أقصد أشباه تلك الكلمات المترادفة في المعنى المتباينة في اللفظ. "قالوا أرجه وأخاه وأرسل .." الأعراف 111. "قالوا أرجه وأخاه وأبعث .." الشعراء 36. "وأوحينا إلى موسى أن الق عصاك فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون" الأعراف 117 "وألق ما في عينك تلقف ما "ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين" الأعراف 108. وهذا وحي حرفي لنفس القصة فأي كلمة قالها الله لموسى ارسل أم ابعث؟ اسلك أم اضمم؟ لا بد أن الله قال كلمة واحدة في المرة الواحدة فقط.
فهذه الكلمات صغوا." طه 69. " أسلك يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء" القصص 32. "وأضمم يدك إلى جناحك" طه 22. المتشابه لا تعرف أيهما الأصح وأيهما كان أصلاً في النسخ القديمة "الرقاع وجريد النخل" أو مصحف أبي بكر أو المصاحف التي أحرقها عثمان. فهل تسمى هذه أخطاء واختلافات.ونحن لدينا كل الترجمات. فهل الاحتفاظ بجميع النصوص الإنجيلية يعد تحريفاً واختلافاً. لا.. وهذا يعني أننا نحتفظ بجميع النصوص فلا يغير هذا في شيء بل هو أدعى للتحقق والاثبات لكل دارس وأشباه هذا موجود في القرآن فتدبر واقتصرت فقط في البحث على قصة موسى فقط ولو بحثت لوجدت الكثير فمثلاً أن الله لما كلم موسى مؤيداً إياه بالآيات البينات قال له ألق عصاك فألقاها "قال خذها ولا تخف ستعيدها سيرتها الاولى" طه 20 وفي سورة القصص "وأن ألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز كأنها جان ولى مدبراً ولم يعقب يا موسى أقبل ولا تخف انك من الامنين" القصص 31. فإنه في سورة طه لم يذكر أن موسى هرب بعد أن ألقى عصاه وفي القصص ذكر أنه هرب فلماذا لم يذكر هذا في سورة طه.
رغم أن هذا ليس قياساً للترجمات لأنه في ذات الكتاب وهذا يجعله مستغرباً أكثر أن تحري المسيحيين للدقة ضاربين عرض الحائط بما يقال أنه لأثبت دليل على حفاظهم على الكتب المقدسة. واختلاف الترجمات لا يغير المعنى شيئاً. بل على العكس فإن اختلاف الترجمات يساعد على فهم المعنى أكثر ويساعد على نشر الإنجيل وفهمه من قبل جميع الناس حتى وإن اختلفت لغاتهم تسهيلاً عليهم.
وقد تجد بعض الآيات موجودة في ترجمة وفي أخرى قد لا تجد كلمة أو جزء من هذه الآية مثل خاتمة إنجيل مرقس. التي موجودة في باقي الأناجيل. فإن رسالة المسيح تثبت في الأقوال المتوافقة والمتكررة في الأناجيل الأربعة. فهذا لا يعني حذفاً للوحي لأننا كما ذكرنا أن مفهوم الوحي ليس الوحي نصاً بل الوحي بالمعنى أو الهدف ويترك الأسلوب وطريقة الإنشاء لكاتب الوحي .. والوحي لا يعني الكلمة المكتوبة حرفياً بل يعني فكر الله وهدفه ومقاصده في حياتنا. ولا يعني أن يصير النص مقدساً فالقداسة لله وحده.
وأتسأل لماذا لا يُعد الإنجيل ناقلاً أميناً لأفعال وأقوال المسيح له المجد ومن هم الذين قالوا بهذا القول الباطل. فكيف كان أميناً في نقل جميع النبوات وتحقيقها في حياة المسيح. ومن ثم حسب قول المسلمين أن النبوات حول محمد موجودة في الإنجيل حتى يومنا هذا هل بقي الإنجيل أميناً طوال هذه الفترة ومن ثم تغيرت الامور وصار تخيلات من متى وأقوال من بولس وصحبه هذا ضرباً من السخف والجهل وكنا سابقاً تحدثنا عن سور قرآنية لا نجدها اليوم كسورة الخلع والنورين. إضافة إلى الآيات التي نسخت "الغيت أو حذفت" نصاً فلم توجد أصلاً فماذا يُضير القرآن لو أنه وضع هذه الآيات مثلاً واختلاف القراءات بين قوسين ليتبين كل دارس لا يضيره شيئاً بل يصير ادعى للتصديق.
والقرآن بحسب ما يعتقد المسلمين هو كلام الله حرفياً وأنه مكتوب كما نراه اليوم في اللوح المحفوظ وأنه ليس فيه زيادة ولا نقصان. فلقد أورد الزركشي في باب الزائد وأقسامه كزيادة الألف "لا اذبحنه" النمل 21 وزيادة الواو "سأوريكم دار الفاسقين" الأعراف 145 وزيادة الياء"بأييد" الذاريات 47.
والناقص وأقسامه. حذفت الالف "أنا انزلناه قرءناً عربياً" القيامة 17 وحذف الواو مثل "ويمح الله الباطل" الشورى 24 وحذف النون "فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم" المؤمن 85. إن هذا الحذف والزيادة في حروف القرآن ليس بفعل بشر بل هكذا نزلت وواضح أن العرب لم يألفوا هذه اللغة فاعتبروها زيادة لأسباب إعجازية أو نقلت بصورة غير الصورة التي كانت عليها أولاً فتفذلك العلماء بأنها من أعجاز القرآن فماذا نقول هل في كلام الله زيادة ونقصان حتى وإن كانت حروفاً فهل يجوز هذا. أن بعض الترجمات تقسم بعض المزامير وبالتحديد 147 إلى مزمورين وترجمات أخرى تجعل المزمور التاسع والعاشر مزموراً واحداً ففي بعض الترجمات تجد 150 مزمور كما هو الحال في ترجمة فاندايك والبعض الآخر 151 فلا اختلاف.
وهذا الأمر يشبه كثيراً ما حصل عندما جمع القرآن ولقد اختلف على سورة التوبة أهي والأنفال سورة واحدة لأنه لم يفصلهما بسملة. أم أنهما صورتان كما في صحيح الحاكم ان عثمان قال كانت الأنفال من أوائل ما نزل وبرأ أي التوبة من آخر ما نزل وكانت قصتها شبيه بقصة التوبة وقضى النبي أي توفي ولم يبين لنا انها منها وظننا أنها منها ثم فرقت بينهما ولم تكتب بينهما البسملة وهذا الكلام للزركشي ويضيف عن مالك أن أولها لما سقط سقطت البسملة وقد قيل أنها كانت تعدل البقرة لطولها وقيل لأنه لما كتبوا المصاحف في زمن عثمان اختلفوا هل هما سورتان أم سورة واحدة تركت البسملة بينهما. انتهى كلامه. والقرآن كما تعلم حديث عهد مقارنة مع التوراة والمزامير إضافة إلى ترحال بني إسرائيل إلى مناطق مختلفة وحملهم أسفارهم معهم حيثما ذهبوا.
http://ar.arabicbible.com/…/1951-response-to-corruption.html
---------------------------------
عقيدتى المسيحية للمسيحيين ولا نقاش عقائدى مطلقا ببروفيلى ولا بحياتى الواقعية لا يهمنى اقناعك بما اومن به واختبر صدقة يوميا بكل لحظة
لزم التنويه


https://www.facebook.com/AYGYPT/posts/10203765567260077



=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أكتوبر 2015)

الجزء الثالث 
-الجزء الاول :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2369818625306.86400.1845697179&type=3&theater
-الجزء الثانى :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2369818625306.86400.1845697179&type=3&theater
فإن الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع أما إحساني فلا يزول عنك وعهد سلامي لا يتزعزع قال راحمك الرب." إشعياء 54: 10
مقدمة
لقد دعي المسيحيين بحق أهل الكتاب وذلك لتعلقهم ومحافظتهم على كتابهم، ومن الناس من يدعونهم بالنصارى كونهم ناصروا المسيح، وهم من باب أولى يجب أن يدعوا أهل النجاة لاتباعهم المنجي من الهلاك(المخلص) يسوع المسيح الذي دُعيَّ اسمه عليهم فيقال لهم مسيحيين.
الكتاب المقدس هو الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون وفيه من الحكمة والموعظة والشريعة وقصص الأنبياء وخلق السماوات والأرض والنبوات، عما حدث وما سيحدث ويحمل بين طياته جميع فنون البلاغة من نثر وشعر وأدب وأمثال، وهو ما أوحى الله به إلى موسى (التوراة)، وما أوحى الله به إلى داود (الزابور/المزامير)، وكذلك صحف الأنبياء، وهذه جميعها تسمي العهد القديم، وعدد أسفارها 39 سفراً. وكذلك ما أوحى الله به للحواريين (تلاميذ) أصحاب المسيح، وأيضاً مخاطبات الحواريين (الرسائل)، التي تبين كيفية انتشار المسيحية، وتفصيلاً لتعاليم المسيح، وكذلك سفر أعمال الرسل، وسفر الرؤيا، وهذه جميعها تسمى العهد الجديد (الإنجيل). وعدد أسفاره 27 سفراً وكون تلاميذ المسيح هم من بني إسرائيل أصلاً يؤمنون بالتوراة من قبل الإنجيل فلقد احتفظوا وآمنوا بالكتابين ككتاب واحد من عند الله. أما كلمة إنجيل فهي كلمة يونانية تعني البشارة المفرحة وهذه البشارة هي المسيح نفسه، ولادته، حياته، موته، قيامته من الموت، ومجيئه في آخر الزمان ولقد تداول أتباع المسيح وغيرهم هذه الأخبار شفهياً بعد صعود المسيح للسماء لمدة تزيد عن ربع قرن حتى أنهم حفظوها عن ظهر قلب، وانتشرت هذه الأخبار انتشاراً واسعاً. ومن أجل الاحتفاظ بالإنجيل الشفهي أوحى الله لأصحاب المسيح بكتابة مضمون وجوهر البشارة وترك لهم حرية التعبير بأسلوبهم ولغتهم، وقاموا بتدوين الإنجيل بحسب ما أوحى لهم إلى اللغة اليونانية أولاً، وكان ذلك بعد ما يقرب من خمسين عاماً من ولادة المسيح. ومن ثم ترجم إلى لغات مختلفة وتناقلناه جيلا عن جيل إلى أن وصلنا مشهوداً له من الله والأنبياء، ولقد شهد للتوراة النبي يوحنا المعمدان (يحيى بن زكريا) وشهد لها أيضاً المسيح حيث اقتبس منها الكثير أثناء وعظه. وكذلك شهادة التاريخ والآثار والعلم، وأيضاً ترابط موضوعات الكتاب المقدس، رغم تباعد زمان ومكان تدوين كل سفر منه، ويشهد على صحته أيضاً تأثيره القوي في النفوس وانتشاره الواسع في كل العالم. ولأن الله لا يريد أن تكون اللغة حاجزاً بينه وبين البشر لم يوحي به بلغة شعب ما، فكتب بلغات الشعوب المختلفة. ولقد تعهد الله بحفظه وهو الحافظ الأمين لكلماته. كما قال المسيح بفمه الطاهر "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" ( لوقا 21: 33)
ولقد سجل أربعة أشخاص شهاداتهم بوحي من الله كما سمعوا من المسيح وشاهدوا. كما قال الله في الإنجيل الشريف "لأنه لم تأتِ بنوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بطرس 1: 21). فلقد كتب (متى) الذي لازم المسيح طيلة مدة خدمته شهادته من وجهة نظر العقيدة اليهودية بالنسبة للمسيح أي الملك المنتظر الذي ترتكز عليه نبوات التوراة والأنبياء، أما الشاهد الثاني من أتباع المسيح فهو (مرقس) الذي أوحى له بالروح القدس فلقد دون شهادته للأمم أي غير اليهود وخاصة الرومانيين مظهراً قوة المسيح من خلال معجزاته. أما الشاهد الثالث فهو (لوقا) الذي كان يعمل طبيباً كتب شهادته أيضاً بوحي من الله،للمتثقفين اليونانيين بأسلوب رائع وبليغ منبها على رحمة الله لكل الناس، وخاصة المنبوذين والفقراء والمساكين منهم. أما الحواري (يوحنا) فكتب شهادته عن المسيح كما رأى وسمع من المسيح نفسه، مظهراً أن المسيح روح الله وكلمته الكائن منذ الأزل، فلقد أظهر المسيح بصفته الشخص السماوي وكلمة الله المتجسد. وهذه الشهادات الأربعة تسمى الإنجيل لأنها واحدة في الجوهر والهدف.
القران والكتاب
ويؤمن المسلمين بالتوراة والإنجيل بالرغم من ان القرآن يتهمها بالتحريف والضياع فهل ينفع المسلمين الأيمان بكتاب محرف بكتاب او غير موجود فماذا يفيد هذا الإيمان أهو إيمان بكتاب محرف فهو طلب قريب إلى الكفر أكثر منه إلى الإيمان فالإيمان بكتاب غير موجود هو أقرب إلى الضلال من الهدى.
وإن كان الإيمان المقصود هو الإيمان بالإنجيل الذي بين أيدينا وهو الإنجيل الحقيقي فلم يعرف العالم غير هذا الإنجيل إن كان هذا هو المقصود بالإيمان فهذا يعني بصراحة ترك الإسلام واتباع المسيح لأن الإنجيل غايته الاولى والأخيرة هي المسيح.
أم أن الإيمان المطلوب بالكتاب هو إيمان دون عمل إذن ماذا ينفع هذا ألم يطلب القرآن من المسلمين الإيمان والعمل فلماذا لا تطبق هذه القاعدة عندما يقول المسلمين أننا نؤمن بالإنجيل، الإيمان دون عمل لا فائدة منه. إذن الإيمان بالكتاب أو عدم الإيمان به لا يعني شيئاً بل أن هذا لا يسمى إيماناً بكتاب وهمي
يعتقد المسلمين ان القران نسخ الإنجيل وانه اصبح لاغيا وهذا الكلام باطل من أساسه فالقول بالنسخ لم يأت بح الشرائع السابقة بل جاء بحق القران نسخ بعضه بعضا وقد ورد النسخ في موضعين من سورة البقرة الية 106 والحج52 وقد فسر البيضاوي والسيوطي هذه الآيات بأنها ناسخة لبعضها البعض وكما يقول صاحب كتاب إظهار الحق رحمة الله الهندي ان لا اثر في نسخ الكتب السماوية بعضها بعضا بل ان الله اختص بالنسخ هذه الأمة وإلا ما معنى هذه الآيات (شرع لكم من الدين ما أوصى به نوحا والذين ……) الشورى13 وكذلك الاية 25 سورة النساء ( وجعلنا لكل امة شرعة ومنهاجا…..)
شهادة القران للكتاب
أثرنا بحث هذا الموضوع أولاً قبل البدء بالحديث عن الزعم القائل بأن الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بالتحريف وأنه ينزف دماً من طعنات المبطلين فيه والتي لم يزالوا يوجهونها إليه على حد قول البعض وإن كنا نستدل ببعض نصوص القرآن أو بأقوال علماء المسلمين فليس لقلة الشهادات عندنا بل لعلها تكون أكثر إقناعاً للذين يؤمنون بالقران , وابدأ الرأي في بعض الآيات القرآنية لا يعني هذا تفسيراً لها من وجهة دينه أو تأويلاً مخالفاً للمعنى المقصود بل مجرد رأي ووجهة نظر من خلال فهمنا الشخصي والعقلي لهذه النصوص.من حقنا أن نتدبر القران الذي يدعونا للتفكر والتدبر في آياته وهذا جائز عند قراءة أي كتاب لأننا لا نعتقد بالقرآن كتاباً منزلا فنحن لا نتهمه بالتحريف أصلاً لأن الأمر ليس ذي بال عندنا وهذا بخلاف اعتقاد المسلمين في التوراة والإنجيل إذ انهم يؤمنون بأنها كتاباً منزلاً من عند الله وبالرغم من ذلك فهم يتهمونها بالتحريف فلا مناص للمسلمين لإنكارها على أية حال كونها سابقه للقرآن تاريخيا فمن هذا القبيل وحسب رأي القران لا يجوز للمسلم تفسيرها ارتجالا ومن يفعل هذا يحسب مع المحرفين. وأيضاً لا يجوز أن يؤخذ ببعضها ويترك البعض الآخر ومن يفعل ذلك يعد مع الذين أخفوا أو أنكروا آيات الله أذن فالأفضل والأسلم الرجوع لأهل الكتاب فهو كتابهم وهم أعلم الناس به أو ترك الأمر لله هو أنزلها وهو اعلم بما فيها وهناك آيات قرآنية كثيرة تشهد للكتاب المقدس
القرآن جاء مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل ومفصلاً لها "37 يونس" فكيف يعرف أن القرآن جاء مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل أن كانت الأخيرة محرفة. وكان الذي ينسب التحريف للكتاب ينسبه أيضاً للقرآن.ناهيك عن الآيات الكثيرة التي تكيل المديح للتوراة والإنجيل ذهب فقهاء الحنفية إلى أنه لا يجوز للجنب "أي من لم يغتسل بعد الجماع" لمس التوراة انتهى كلام ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية الجزء الثاني فهل يمتدح على ما فيه من تحريف.
"الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون" البقرة 121. أن الكتاب "التوراة والإنجيل" كان بين يدي محمداً مصدقاً للقرآن وكانا بين يدي أهل الكتاب أيضاً والكتاب أيضاً كان بين يدي أهله مصدقاً للقرآن "يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما أنزلنا مصدقاً لما معكم" 47 النساء "ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقاً لما معهم" 91 البقرة. فهو معهم ومعه ومصدقاً وصحيحاً على الأقل في وقت هذه الآيات.
وحسب راي القران أن الجن أيضاً شهدوا بصدق التوراة والإنجيل واعتبر القرآن نفسه صادقاً لكونه جاء موافقا لكتاب موسى. وهذا يعني أنه لو كان مختلفاً عن كتاب موسى لما كان صادقاً بحسب هذه الآية. "إن سمعنا كتاباً أنزل من بعد موسى مصدقاً لما بين يديه" 30 الأخفاف. والكتاب الذي انزل من بعد وهل تعني كلمة مصدقاً محرفاً. وهل تعني كلمة بين يديه وكلمة لما معكم ويتلونه، ويؤمنون به، لما معهم هل تعني هذه الكلمات أن الكتاب كان مخفياً أو ضائعاً أو مهجوراً.
القرآن جاء مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل ومفصلاً لها "37 يونس" فكيف يعرف أن القرآن جاء مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل أن كانت الأخيرة محرفة. وكان الذي ينسب التحريف للكتاب ينسبه أيضاً للقرآن.ناهيك عن الآيات الكثيرة التي تكيل المديح للتوراة والإنجيل حتى ذهب فقهاء الحنفية إلى أنه لا يجوز للجنب "أي من لم يغتسل بعد الجماع" لمس التوراة انتهى كلام ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية الجزء الثاني فهل يمتدح على ما فيه من تحريف.
"الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون" البقرة 121. أن الكتاب "التوراة والإنجيل" كان بين يدي محمداً مصدقاً للقرآن وكانا بين يدي أهل الكتاب أيضا والكتاب أيضاً كان بين يدي أهله مصدقاً للقرآن "يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما أنزلنا مصدقاً لما معكم" 47 النساء "ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقاً لما معهم" 91 البقرة. فهو معهم ومعه ومصدقاً وصحيحاً على الأقل في وقت هذه الآيات.
أننا لا نريد أكثر من شهادة أثنين على هذا الأمر من خلال القرآن ولن نطلب شهادة أشخاص عاديين بل شهادة أنبياء صادقين بل صفوة الصفوة وخيره الخيرة. فهذا نبي الله يحيى "يوحنا المعمدان" خاطبه الله بالتمسك بالتوراة "يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة وأتيناه الحكم صبيا" 12 مريم. ويقول الطبري في تفسيره كلمة الكتاب "التوراة والإنجيل" فلم يكن قد نزل القرآن في زمن يحيى وما بين يحيى والنبي موسى فترة ربما تزيد على 1500 سنة ولو كانت التوراة محرفة لما أمر الله نبيه يحيى أن يأخذها بقوة إضافة إلى أن يحيى جاء "مصدقاً بكلمة من الله" 39 آل عمران والمقصود بكلمة من الله المسيح وهو يوحنا حتماً مصدقاً لما قاله المسيح عن التوراة.
زمان التحريف
والمسيح نفسه شهد للتوراة أنها مصدقة للإنجيل الذي بين يديه بين يدي المسيح "ومصدقاً لما بين يدي من التوراة" 50 آل عمران.
فالتوراة كانت موجودة على زمن المسيح وهي كما هي مصدقة لما معه من الإنجيل وجاء القرآن وكان مصدقاً لما بين يدي محمد من التوراة والإنجيل. فلا يوجد ثغرة لا قبل الإسلام ولا أثناء ظهور الإسلام فيحيى والمسيح ومحمد شهدوا للتوراة والإنجيل على أنها مصدقة صادقة ومطابقة وموافقة لبعضها بعضاً. فلو كانت محرفة لم يشهد لها هؤلاء الشهود إلا إذا أراد أحدا أن يطعن في شهادتهم
إذن في أي وقت وقع التحريف بحسب آيات القرآن . إن هذا لم يحدث وقت نزول القرآن بشهادة هذه الآيات التي لا تعد شيئاً أمام الشواهد الكثيرة عندنا على صحة الكتاب هل حصل قبل الإسلام. وماذا نفعل بهذه الآيات هل نقول أن هذه الآيات كانت تقصد مواضع معينة في التوراة والإنجيل. القرآن لم يحدد هذا بل ان كلام القران عن التحريف لا يقصد به موضعا معينا بل يقصد الكتاب بمجموعة. وهل امتدح القرآن تلاوة أهل الكتاب لكتابهم وهم يتلون آيات محرفة.
وربما يقول البعض أن التحريف وقع بعد الإسلام ولنقل بعد وفاة محمد. حتى هذه المقولة لا تخلوا من الإساءة للقرآن إذ نتهم القرآن بالإهمال وعدم السيطرة والحراسة للكتاب."وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه" 48 المائدة. مهيمناً حارساً بحسب كتب التفسير فهل يغفل الحارس فيقع التحريف. في غفلة منه وهناك آيات كثيرة تدل على ان الكتاب لم يتحرف لا قبل الإسلام ولا و لا وقت ظهوره ولا بعده وهناك أدلة كثيرة
أولا ، الآيات 68 المائدة و 43 المائدة و 93 آل عمران.تفيد أن الكتاب موجود ومتداول وهو على حالة و إلا فلا معنى لتحدي القرآن لأهل الكتاب بأن يأتوا بالتوراة ويتلونها ويقيموا أحكامها.( قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما اتبعه إن كنتم صادقين القصص 49)
يقول الطبري في تفسيره لهذه الآية يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد قل يا محمد للقائلين للتوراة والإنجيل هما سحران وان الحق في غيرهما ائتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما إلى طريق الحق ولسبيل الرشاد اتبعه ان كنتم صادقين . إن كانت التوراة محرفة أو مخفية في وقت ظهور الإسلام فأن هذه الآيات تصير بلا معنى في وقتها وخاصة ما أشارت إليه الآية 93 من سورة آل عمران حول ما حرم إسرائيل على نفسه فإنه يطالبهم بتلاوتها والتأكد مما حرم يعقوب على نفسه من المأكولات فهل يطلب منهم المستحيل أو البحث عن آيات مخفية أو مفقودة أو محرفة .
ثانياً، أن كانت التوراة قد تحرفت قبل مجيء الإسلام حسب ما زعموا فلماذا إذن يطلب الله من محمد الرجوع الى الكتاب المقدس لتحقق من نبوته والتثبت من صحة ما انزل إليه من القران سورة يونس الآية 94 ( فأن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فسئل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك …… )فأن كان محمدا نفسه غير متأكد لا من نبوته ولا من قرانه فكيف يطلب من غيره الإيمان به كرسول وبالقران ككتاب منزلا فالتفسير الصحيح لآيات القران هو أن التوراة والإنجيل كانت على حالها وقت مجيء الإسلام وما زالت .
معنى التحريف
وللتحريف معان عدة منها الزيادة والنقصان والتغير والتبديل والتأويل بخلاف المعنى المقصود للآيات غير ان المقصود بالتحريف المزعوم هو تفسير النص المكتوب تفسيرا مغلوطا وتحميل الآيات ما لا تحتمل ويحتج الذين يزعمون بتغير النص بهذه الآية القرآنية "فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله .." البقرة 79.ولقد فسر الطبري هذه الآية بقوله كان أناس من اليهود قد كتبوا كتابا من عندهم يبيعونه للعرب ولقوم لا علم لهم بالتوراة ويحدثونهم انه من عند الله ليأخذوا به ثمنا بخسا. الجزء الأول صفحه422 وحسب هذا القول لا زيادة ولا نقصان في التوراة بل ان هناك كتاب جديد لقوم لا يعلمون أما التوراة نفسها فلم تمسها يد العابثين .
فلقد أورد ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية تفسير الآية 78 من آل عمران أن أهل الكتاب يفسرونها "التوراة" ويؤولونها ويضعونها على غير مواضعها وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء وهم أنهم يتصرفون في معانيها ويحملونها على غير المراد كما بدلوا حكم الرجم بالجلد بالتحميم مع بقاء لفظ الرجم "والكلام لا يزال لابن كثير. فأما تبديل ألفاظها فقال قائلون بأنها جميعها بدلت وقالوا آخرون لم تبدل واحتجوا بقوله تعالى "وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله" المائدة 43 وقوله "الذي يجدونه مكتوباً عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل وقوله "قل فأتوا بالتوراة فأتلوها أن كنتم صادقين"آل عمران 93.
ويتابع ابن كثير ……وكذلك قصة الرجم كما ثبت في الصحيحين فلقد وضع عبد الله بن صوريا يده على آية الرجم التي في التوراة وقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها فقال له رسول الله ارفع يدك يا أعور فرفع يده فإذا فيها آية الرجم. وعند أبي داود أنهم أي اليهود لما جاءوا بالتوراة نزع "محمد" الوسادة من تحته فوضعها تحتها فقال آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك" أخرجه البخاري.
وأن هذه الآية آية الرجم باقية على حالها إلى اليوم في توراة موسى "يخرجون الفتاه إلى باب بيت أبيها ويرجمها رجال مدينتها بالحجارة حتى تموت لأنها عملت قباحة في إسرائيل بزناها .." تثنية 22: 21و22. وأيضاً في لاويين 20: 10 وأيضاً في يوحنا 8: 5 "وموسى في الناموس أوصانا أن مثل هذه ترجم" أليس هذا شاهداً على صحة الكتاب ويضيف ابن كثير فلهذا قال من قال هذا من الناس أنه لم يقع تبديلهم إلا في المعاني وأن الألفاظ باقية وهي حجة عليهم وهذا المذهب وهو القول بأن التبديل في الكتاب إنما وقع في معانيها لا في ألفاظها حكاه البخاري عن ابن عباس وقرر عليه ولم يرده وحكاه العلامة فخر الدين الرازي في تفسيره عن أكثر المتكلمين. فالموضوع ليس موضوع التحريف بالتغير والتبديل بالنصوص. بل بحسب رأى القرآن هو إساءة التفسير لآيات الكتاب. ولكن الكتاب باق على حاله كما هو بين أيدينا
لكن المشكلة التي ينبر إليها القرآن ليست التحريف بمعنى تغير النص بل هي التفسير الخطاء للكتاب و عدم العمل بما فيه ونبذه من وراء ظهورهم والمشكلة لم تكن في صدق الكتاب بل المشكلة كانت في صدق أهل الكتاب وإلا بماذا تفسر هذه الآيات القرآنية "ما كان حديثاً يفتري ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه" 111 يوسف ، أن الشهادة بأن القرآن لم يكن حديثاً يفتري أي حديثاً كذباً هو أنه كان مصدقاً موافقا لما بين يدي محمد من التوراة والإنجيل" "وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب" 48 المائدة فالذي بين يدي محمد هو الكتاب "التوراة والإنجيل" والكثير من الآيات بنفس المعنى يونس 37 و 81 آل عمران و 92الأنعام.
وقد حاول البعض الخروج من هذا المأزق بقولهم أن التحريف حصل بعد نزول القرآن وأنها كانت على حالها وقت نزول القرآن ولهذا طالب القرآن المسلمين الإيمان بها كونها غير محرفة وقتئذ. وأن التوراة والإنجيل هما في محتواهما ضمن سور القرآن فمن أراد أن يعرف الحقيقة فليقرأ القرآن فإنه يعرف الإنجيل.
من المعروف أن التوراة سابقة للإنجيل وتزيد المدة بينهما عن أكثر من خمسماية سنة فوحي التوراة قبل نزول القرآن بأكثر من ألف سنة يعني عندما جاء القرآن كانت التوراة في تمامها وكمالها وكانت منتشرة بين شعوب الأرض. إذن لا يمكن أن تكون تحرفت وقت الإسلام ولا يمكن منطقياً أن تكون تحرفت بعد الإسلام وخاصة بعد هذا الانتشار إضافة إلى وعود الله بحفظه لكلماته. فهل يحفظها الله ألف عام وعند ظهور الإسلام يضيعها حاشا لله.ثم أن آيات القران في التحريف لا يفهم منها أبداً أنه أخبار أو تنبؤ عن المستقبل أبداً. وحتى أنني لا أعلم أن العلماء قالوا بهذا. بل يفهم من آيات القرآن أن التحريف المزعوم حصل قبل مجيء الإسلام حتى أن بعض علماء المسلمين يقول أن التحريف حصل في الفترة ما بين صعود المسيح وبعثته محمد.وهذا باطل من عدة وجوه إن هذا يعد اتهام الله بالإهمال والتضييع وهو الذي وعد كثيراً بحفظ كلماته. و التوراة والإنجيل هما كلامه. فكيف يحفظ كتاباً ويضيع كتابين. إذن كيف يتبين الحق للذين يطلبون الحق.
أضف إلى أن هذا الزعم غير مقنع منطقياً. وخصوصاً بعد انتشار الكتاب انتشاراً كبيراً وكذلك أن التوراة موجودة بين يدي اليهود والمسيحيين في نفس الوقت والكل يعرف مدى العداوة التي يضمرها اليهود للمسيحيين منذ القدم. وبماذا يفسر صدق وتحقيق نبوات التوراة في المسيح. وكذلك اختلاف الطوائف المسيحية فلن يسكت أحد على الآخر أن قام أحدهم بتحريف كتابه. الأمر أشبه بالمعجزة أن تجمع كل هذه الكتب الكثيرة المنتشرة في بلدان مختلفة وبلغات مختلفة ومن ثم تحرفها وتعيد توزيعها فتعطي لليهود توراة جديدة وللمسيحيين إنجيل جديد ومن ثم تتلف الكتاب الأصلي وتحرف المخطوطات وتكتب مخطوطات جديدة موافقة للكتاب المحرف. لا أدري إن قال أحد أنني اصطدت سمكاً من البحر الميت أتصدقه لا لأن تحقيق التحريف أصعب من أن تعيش سمكه في البحر الميت لأنه ميت كما أنه هذا القول ميت لا حياة
ورب قائل يقول لماذا نذهب بعيداً والتحريف أمام أعيننا ظاهر بين صفحات هذا الكتاب. فنقول أين هذه الآيات المحرفة هل ذكر القران هذه الآيات أم آن هذا هو رأياً شخصياً بعيداً عن القرآن إذا كان الأمر كذلك فالأمر مختلف فتصير الأمور تبادل وجهات النظر الشخصية، ففي هذه الحالة يؤخذ برأي المؤمنين بهذا الكتاب لأنهم هم العارفين بخفايا الكتاب وبجمعه ونصوصه وعلومه. فيجب أن تأخذ العلم من أهل العلم ناهيك عن
الإيمان بحفظ الكتاب حسب مواعيد الله وحكمته.
أسباب القول بالتحريف
لم تأت مقولة التحريف وقت ظهور الإسلام من فراغ بل جاءت لعدة أسباب أولها الاختلاف الجوهري ما بين الكتاب المقدس والقران فلا بد أن أحدهما من عند الله والأخر من عند الناس لأن الله لا يناقض نفسه ويغير كلماته ولا يخلف وعوده ولما جاء القران مخالفا للتوراة والإنجيل وخاصة بعد انتشارهما ومن البديهي
فان الخروج من هذا المأزق هو اتهام الكتاب بالتحريف فهذا اسهل من القول أن القران هو من وحي البشر أو ترك الإسلام لان الإيمان بالكتاب المقدس يعني عدم الإيمان بالإسلام والسبب الثاني أن محمدا لم يجد اسمه مكتوبا في الكتاب والسبب الثالث أن محمد لم يستطع عمل المعجزات كما فعل الأنبياء السابقين
# النبي والمعجزات
بعض الأنبياء لم يصنعوا المعجزات لنهم جاءوا مبشرين بغيرهم ولم يأتون بشريعة جديدة ولم يتحداهم الناس بطلب المعجزات أما بالنسبة لمحمد فأنه شرطاً لازما عليهً أن يأتي بالمعجزات الواضحة المفهومة وفي وضح النهار وذلك لأنه جاء مشرعاً وخاتماً للأنبياء وجاء ليلغي الديانات التي قبله لا بل اتهمها بالتحريف وبالإشراك وجاء واضعاً مبدأ الجهاد في سبيل الله وواضعاً فرائض وأحكاماً جديدة .غير أنه لم يفعل رغم تحدي القوم له واكتفى بأعجاز القرآن الذي لم يكمل على تمامه إلا بعد موت النبي بسنين ولم يفهم بعضه العرب ولا العجم وحتى أنهم لم يعتبروه معجزة لهم. بل بقوا على موقفهم من الطلب للمعجزات تأسياً بالرسل السابقين ولهذا طلب النبي شهادة التوراة والإنجيل ومن ثم لم يجدف أتهمها بالتحريف وبعد أن اشتد عود الإسلام حارب الناس بالسيف فأرهبهم تارة ورغبهم تارة أخرى إلى أن انتشر هذا الدين.
هل فعلاً أن القرآن يثبت ان محمدا صنع المعجزات ولندع القرآن يجاوب على هذا السؤال وعلى أسئلة أخرى.
"وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون" 59 الإسراء. وليس المقصود بالآيات آيات العذاب لأن آيات العذاب أن أتت لا يملك الإنسان التصديق أو التكذيب ولا يفيده ذلك لأنه يلقى حتفه لأنها آيات عذاب وليست آيات بمعنى معجزات. والناس قديماً كذبوا بالآيات أي بالمعجزات وليس بآيات العذاب. فالحديث هنا واضح على أنه آيات بمعنى معجزات كما فعل الرسل السابقين.
ولا يقال عن هذه الآيات أنها آيات القرآن لأن آيات القرآن نزلت وحتى ان معنى هذه الآية هنا ليست آية عذاب أو آية قرآن بل أنها آية بمعنى معجزة على غرار معجزات الأنبياء السابقين.
التبشير بمحمد
وبعد ان عجز محمدا عن عمل معجزة واحدة أستشهد بالكتاب لاثبات نبوته فلم يجد لنفسه ذكرا فيه فاتهم كتاب الله بالتحريف وهذا طبعا اسهل من صنع المعجزات
وان كان محمد يتهم آهل الكتاب بتحريف التوراة والإنجيل فلماذا يطالبهم بالنبوة التي تشير إلى إليه وأن اسمه مكتوب فيها حسب زعم القران في سورة الأعراف 157 "الذي يجدونه مكتوباً عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل" و يجدونه فعل مضارع وهذا شمل التوراة والإنجيل. فهل يعقل أن يطلب محمداً شهادة على نبوته من كتاب مزيف. إن كان علماء الحديث في الإسلام يرفضون الأخذ بالأحاديث من أشخاص عرفوا بالكذب فكيف يأخذ محمد شهادة كتاب محرف.و السؤال المهم لماذا يحتاج محمد التوراة والإنجيل لاثبات نبوته ألا يكفي الناس إعجاز القران أو معجزات محمد حسب ما يظن إخواننا المسلمين
ولكن لماذا كل هذا أليست التوراة والإنجيل بين أيدينا فأخبرني عن هذه النبوات. وأريد أيضاً أن تثبت أن هذه النبوات التي تستدل بها على نبوة محمد أنها لم تتحرف. ولماذا لم تتحرف كغيرها على حسب قولك أن الكتاب المقدس تحرف. ويقول البعض أن محمداً ذكر في التوراة و لإنجيل مرات كثيرة حسب ما تذكر الآية المشهورة في سورة الصف.وكذلك الآيات "الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي الذي يجدونه مكتوباً عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل" 157 الأعراف. "ومثلهم في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطأه …" 29 الفتح أضافه إلى سورة الصف الآية 6. وكذلك ما جاء في السيرة النبوية على لسان ورقة بن نوفل
وهل يعتبر قول ورقة بن نوفل الذي لا يجزم أحد بأنه مات مسلماً هل يعتبر قوله صدقاً على نبوة النبي محمد. ورقه هذا ابن عم خديجة كان أمراً تنصر في الجاهلية وكان يكتب الكتاب العبراني فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب وكان شيخاً كبيراً قد عمي. ربما عمي بعد أن كتب وأن كان هو نصرانياً يكتب الإنجيل فمن أين وصلته التوراة ليعرف أن هذا الذي اتى محمداً هو الناموس الذي نزل على موسى. أما هذا يدل على أن المسيحيين كانوا وما زالوا يؤمنون بالتوراة والإنجيل كتاباً منزلاً من عند الله..وكما في السيرة "ثم لم ينشب ورقة أن توفي وفتر الوحي" لماذا فتر الوحي أحزناً أم كمداً على هذا النصراني كاتب الإنجيل. أم أن هناك أموراً أخرى. الله أعلم. لقد مات كثيرون في حياة محمد فمنهم أحباء وأبناء وأصدقاء عزيزين على محمد ولم يفتر الوحي لكن الورقة بن نوفل له وضع خاص كونه ابن عم خديجة. ولا يعلم أحد بالتحديد كم هي هذه المدة التي فتر بها الوحي أهي سنة أم ثلاثة سنين لا نعلم على أية حال فهي لن تقل عن سنة كاملة وجبريل لم يأت ليراجع النبي فيما حفظه من القرآن.
ولكن لماذا يحتاج النبي محمد لشهادة الكتاب المقدس "الكتاب المحرف حسب ادعائكم" لاثبات نبوته ألم تكن معجزة القرآن كافية لإثبات نبوته في زمانه وفي هذا الزمان. ولماذا لم يشر القرآن أو محمد لواحده من هذه النبوات ولماذا لم يحرف المحرفون هذه النبوات المزعومة وما الذي منع الوحي في الكتاب المقدس أن يكتب اسم محمد أو أحمد صراحة حتى لا يبقى عذراً لمعتذر ولا قولاً لمتقول مع أن الكتاب المقدس لا يتوانى في ذكر الأسماء كما هي كما هو الحال في السفر الأول من أخبار الأيام الآية الرابعة والثلاثون فيقول "هاشم" ولو كان المقصود أحمد مثلاً لقال أحمد غير أبه بأي شخص.
, اذا كان القران يشهد للكتاب انه حق فكيف يناقض نفسه ويتهمه بأنه كتاب محرف
ولا ادري لماذا ينصب القران نفسه حكما وخصما في نفس الوقت فيطلق تهمة التحريف من غير تروي اننا نطلب حكما محايدا لينظر في هذا الاتهام الباطل والمتفحص ملياً لآيات القرآن حول نفس الموضوع يجد ان الأمر فيه تناقض كبير فكثير من الآيات التي تشهد للتوراة والإنجيل وتصفها بأعظم الصفات وتطلب إقامة أحكامها والإيمان بها ومرجعيتها لكل متشكك في بنوة محمد كما يؤكد القرآن تداول التوراة والإنجيل في زمن القرآن وأن أهلها يتلونها حق تلاوتها ويؤمنون بها لا بل أن بعض الصحابة قراؤها فأمرهم النبي بتركها واتباع القرآن وحتى أن إيمان المسلم لا يكتمل إن لم يؤمن بها وبعد هذا المديح وهذا التبجيل تنقلب الأمور رأساً على عقب فتصير محرفة ومخفية ويعتريها التغيير والتبديل. وهذا كله حدث في نفس الوقت الذي قال عنها أنها فيها هدى ونور فالتبس الأمر علينا وعليكم فكيف التوفيق بين الضدان كيف تكون هذه الكتب المحرفة المبتدعة المزيفة كتب فيها هدى ونور وتكون إماماً لمن أراد الهدى فهل في التزيف والتحريف هداية. وتهمه التحريف هي كفر كبير بالله و بالكتاب المقدس ، والإيمان بكتاب وهمي غير موجود لا يعد إيمانا بشيء ومن يفعل ذلك فأولئك هم الخاسرون
و يحاول البعض أن يحل الأمر بطريقة توفيقية فيجدون أن الحل الأمثل وهو أن التحريف جزئي وليس كلي. وهذا ليس منطقياً. فهذه الآية توافق القرآن إذن فهي لم تحرف وهذه تخالفه إذن فهي تحرفت فتصبح الأمور بحسب الهوى وأن قلنا عن القران بمثل ما تقولون عن الإنجيل تقولون هذا كفر عظيم كيف تأخذون ببعض آيات الكتاب وتكفرون ببعضه فلماذا إذن تأخذون ببعض آيات الله وتتركون البعض الآخر.
ومعلوماً لديك أن العقيدة لا تؤخذ بخبر الواحد كما هو إجماع العلماء. حتى أن الإنجيل لم يؤخذ بخبر الواحد بل بأربعة شهود وعدول تقول في رسالتك أن زيد بن ثابت بحث كثيراً عن آخر سورة التوبة فلم يجدها إلا مع رجل واحد وهو أبي خزيمة الأنصاري فإنه لم يجدها مع أحد غيره.
إن كان الحديث لا يؤخذ بخبر الواحد أي الذي رواه شخصاً واحداً فكيف القرآن أضافه إلى التشديد على شخصية الراوي.ولماذا كان زيداً يطلب شهود اثنين مبالغة في الاحتياط. لماذا إذن اكتفى شهادة الواحد. وزيد هو من كتبه الوحي الذي يحفظ القرآن والحقيقة أن الأمر لا يحتاج لشهود لأن إعجاز القرآن حسب ما تعتقد هو أكبر شاهد لأنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يقلده فالقرآن يميز نفسه عن غيره لشدة إعجازه فلا داعي للشهود. لكن يبدو واضحاً خوف زيد من أن أحد ممكن أن يقلد آيات القرآن لهذا كان يطلب شهوداً ثقات للآيات حتى يكتبها في المصحف.
لغة وأسلوب الكتاب
ان القائلين بالتحريف من بعد القران عندهم أسبابهم الخاصة كقولهم ان الكتاب لم يكتب على غرار القران فان القارئ او المستمع لا يشعر بنشوة في داخله كما هو الحال مع القران ومهما بلغت الكتب من البلاغة والفصاحة والبيان، فإنها لن تفوق الأعمال إعجازاً وإقناعاً، لأن صدق الدعوة لا يكون باللغة المبدعة والتشابيه الأخاذة، بل ببرهان الروح والقوة. فنحن نعرف أن السماء فصيحة، وإن من السخف أن يتحدانا كتاب بفصاحته و بلاغته ، ويكون في الوقت نفسه هو الحكم والقاضي. فهل تغامر بمصيرك الأبدي من أجل كتاب؟
وقد ظن الناس ان كتاب الله يجب أن يكون على شاكلة الشعر أو بأسلوب خاص فمن يقرر هذه القاعدة هل يحتاج الله فصاحة اللغة ليثبت لنا نفسه ألا يكفي أن نفهم ما يريده الله منا بلغة بسيطة ان كان القران يقرر هذا النهج فهذا الأمر ملزم للذين يؤمنون به مع ان القران حذر من زخرف القول لأن ليس كل قول جميل هو قول صادق او فيه هدى * وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا شياطين الإنس والجن يوحي بغضهم الى بعض زخرف القول غرورا ولو شاء ربك ما فعلوه فدرهم وما يفترون* ولتصغي إليه أفئدة الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وليرضوه وليقترفوا ما هم مقترفون*سورة الأنعام ألأية 112و113 فليس كل كلام منمق كلام مفيد ،الله لا يهتم لفصاحة اللغة فهو يهتم الى لغة القلب فهذه هي اللغة العالمية،
ولقد كلم المسيح الناس بأمثال ليبسط لهم كلامه وحتى أن التلاميذ لم يفهموا الكثير من كلام المسيح لكنهم فهموا فيما بعد واليوم يقرأ الناس الإنجيل مرات كثيرة فهو ليس كالقران في لغته ويفكرون بأمور كثيرة فهم لم يتعودوا على هذا الأسلوب من قبل ويظنون ان الله لا يخاطب الناس الا بالعربيه الفصيحه فيسوئون الفهم وتبدو الأمور متناقضة في ظاهرها فيعلقون الأسباب بالتحريف فهم لا يريدوا أن يتهموا أنفسهم بالجهل او عدم الأيمان لكن يسهل عليهم جداً اتهام كلام الله بالتناقض او التحريف.
وإن كنا نفهم بعض الآيات أنها إعجاز علمي فهي لم تكن كذلك عند من عايشوا الوحي الإلهي بل ربما كانت تعني لهم شيئاً آخر واليوم اكتشفت علوم تتفق مع نصوص الكتاب واعجازه وقد يأت قوم من بعدنا يكتشفون ما هو أعمق بكثير مما نكتشفه غير أن الكتاب المقدس لا ينضمن المبهم أو المتشابه. فمثلاً عندما قال بطرس في رسالته الثانية 3: 10 "تنحل العناصر محترقة" لم يفهم وقتها الناس أن نظرية علمية ربما بطرس نفسه لم يفهم البعد العلمي لهذه الآية، وفي عصرنا هذا اكتشفت الطاقة الذرية حيث ظهرت النظرية الأولى أن الذرة أصغر جزء في المادة لكن فيما بعد استطاعوا أن يحللوا عناصر الذرة حيث أوجدوا القنبلة الذرية التي تحرق وتدمر مساحات شاسعة من هذا الكون. فتحللت العناصر محترقة لا بل مدمرة.
ولكن ما الخطأ في أن يخاطب الله الناس بما يعرفون وبما يفهمون وبما درج عندهم من القول المأثور وكثير هو الكلام على هذه الشاكلة في القرآن ككلام فرعون والهدهد والشيطان والنمل فهل كلام النمل وحياً وبليغاً فمن باب أولى الأخذ بقول الإنسان فهو على الأقل أعلى مرتبة من الحيوان.
وهذا لقمان الذي لا يعد من الأنبياء بل أن أحداً لا يعرف بماذا يدين هذا الرجل فلقد سجلت أقواله لابنه في القرآن باسمه صورة من القرآن وماذا قال النبي عن مجلة لقمان في سيرة ابن هشام "قدم سويد بن صامت أحد بني عمرو بن عوف. أنه جاء مكه حاجاً أو معتمراً فتصدى له رسول الله حين سمع به فدعاه إلى الله وإلى الإسلام فقال له سويد فلعل معك مثل الذي معي فقال رسول الله وما الذي معك قال مجلة لقمان فقال الرسول أعرضها علي فعرضها عليه فقال له أن هذا الكلام حسناً والذي معي أفضل من هذا.." فكلام لقمان لا يرقى إلى مستوى كلام القرآن سواء بنصه أو بمضمونه إذن لماذا يجعل جزءاً من الوحي فهل أنزل الوحي على لقمان "وإذ قال لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه يا بني لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم" لقمان 13-19 أي أنه هناك ست آيات على الأقل من كلام لقمان. فهل هذا كلام الله ام كلام لقمان وهل ارتقى كلام لقمان إلى بلاغه القرآن.فإن كان لقمان نبياً يوحي إليه فيكون النبي محمد قد جعل تفاوتاً وتفضيلاً في كلام الله فما عنده أحسن مما عند لقمان وأن لم يكن لقمان نبياً يوحي إليه فيكون وضع في القرآن ما هو ليس بوحياً وخصوصاً أن مفهوم الوحي في الإسلام هو نصاً ومضموناً أو وحي حرفي .
# طريقة الوحي
قال ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية الجزء الثاني حول هذا الموضوع عن أبي هريرة قال كان رسول الله إذا نزل عليه الوحي صدع وغلف رأسه بالحناء. وقالت أسماء بنت زيد إني لآخذ بزمام ناقه رسول الله إذ نزلت عليه سورة المائدة وكادت من ثقلها تدق عضد الناقة. وحديث آخر في صحيح مسلم عن عطاء عن يعلي قال: قال لي عمر ايسرك أن تنظر إلى رسول الله وهو يوحي إليه فرفع طرف الثوب عن جُهه "وجه محمد" وهو يوحي إليه بالجعرانه فإذا هو محمر الوجه وهو يغط كما يغط البكر وأيضاً حديث عبادة بن الصامت قال كان الرسول إذا نزل عليه الوحي كربه ذلك وتربد وجهه وغمض عينيه وكنا نعرف منه ذلك.
وحديث آخر عن يزيد أبي حبيب عن عمرو عن عبدالله بن عمرو قلت يا رسول الله هل تحس بالوحي قال نعم أسمع صلاصل ثم اثبت عند ذلك وما من مرة يوحي إلي إلا ظننت أن نفسي تفيض منه" إضافة إلى حديث عائشة كيف أنه عندما نزل الوحي يعرق النبي عرقاً شديداً في اليوم البارد "ابن كثير" وأيضاً ما قاله مدرس علوم القرآن بكية أصول الدين في الجامعة الأزهرية الفاضل محمد عبد العظيم الزرقاني في كتابه مناهل العرفان الجزء الاول صفحة 57. اسمع ما يقوله ثم أن ملك الوحي يهبط هو الآخر على أساليب شتى فتاره يظهر للرسول في صورته الحقيقية الملكية وتارة يظهر في صورة إنسان يراه الحاضرون ويستمعون إليه وتارة يهبط على الرسول خفية فلا يرى. ولكن يظهر أثر التغيير والانفعال على صاحب الرسالة فيغط غطيط النائم ويغيب غيبه كأنها غشيه أو إغماء وما هي في شيء من الغشيه والإغماء إن هي إلا استغراق في لقاء الملك الروحاني وانخلاع عن حالته البشرية العادية فيؤثر ذلك على الجسم فيغط ويثقل ثقلاً شديداً قد يتصبب منه الجبين عرقاً في اليوم الشديد البرد. وقد يكون وقع الوحي على الرسول كوقع الجرس إذا صلصل في أذن سامعه وذلك أشد أنواعه وربما سمع الحاضرون صوتاً عند وجهه كأنه دوي النحل لكنهم لا يفهمون كلاماً ولا يفقهون حديثاً. وفي سيرة ابن هشام ان جبريل غت النبي "عصره عصراً" حتى ظن أنه الموت فأرسله وغته ثلاثاً حتى انصرف عنه جبريل. هل هكذا يكون الوحي أم أن الوحي على عهد النبي وحياً من نوع مختلف لكن القرآن لا يقول بهذا بل يؤكد أن الوحي هو الوحي ذاته لم يتغير "كذلك يوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك الله العزيز الحكيم" 3 الشورى "وما أرسلنا مثلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم .." 7 الأنبياء. "واوحينا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والأسباط .." 163 النساء.
اذن سنه الله في الوحي هي هي. فهل كان يعتري الأنبياء السابقين ما يعتري النبي من اعراض وأمور عند نزول الوحي. هل أغشي على موسى أم غط عيسى كغطيط النائم عند نزول الوحي؟ وأيهما أشد وقعاً جبريل الذي كان يأتي بالوحي إلى محمد حسب ما تعتقد أم حديث الله مع موسى حديثاً مباشراً. موسى كليم الله لم يحصل له ما حصل لمحمداً أبداً بل أنه كان في تمام وعيه لقد سمع وأخبر الشعب بكل كلمة سمعها.
فهل يعقل أن يكون تأثير جبريل وهو المخلوق لله تأثيراً كبيراً إلى هذه الدرجة التي يذكرها الزرفاني وابن كثير. فكيف لو كلمة الله كما كلم موسى. أن طريقة الوحي هذه طريقة لا تليق بلطف الله ورحمته ولم نعهدها في تاريخ الأنبياء.
يظن اخونانا المسلمين ان الوحي يجب ان يكون كلام الله حرفيا منزل من السماء وما على النبي الا ان يعيد ما سمعه على الناس وهل يمكن ان نحدد الله في طريقة معينه وما هو دور النبي في هذا ان كان سيردد ما سمعه فقط والحالة تلك فلماذا لا يسمع الله صوته للناس ليكفيهم عاقبة التكذيب بالوحي وأيضا في هذه الحالة يجب ان يكون النبي على درجة كبيرة من الكمال كي لا ينسى او يخطئ او لا يتدخل الشيطان في تلاوته فيفسد كلم الله ويضل السامعين وبعدها من يكون مسؤول عن هذا أذن أين هي عدالة الله واين هذا بالنسبة للمسيح الكامل الذيلم يخطئ أبداً أما محمداً فإنه أخطأ وقرأ كما أوحى له الشيطان أيضاً أن النبي كان في ناد من أندية قريش كثير أهله فتمنى أن لا يأتيه من الله شيء فينفروا عنه فأنزل الله عليه والنجم إذ أهوى. وهذا بحسب ما رواه الطبري في كتابه تفسير الطبري. ولتلاحظ معي أن بداية الأمر لم يرغب النبي أن ينزل عليه كلام رب العالمين بسبب أن لا ينفروا. وكأن كلام النبي لهم شخصياً لا ينفرهم وكلام الله ينفرهم وهذا أيضاً خطأ. ثم أيضاً أن محمداً سجد فسجدوا القوم معه. أي أن القوم سمعوا القرأه من فم النبي ووافقوا ولقد أمسى هذا القول فيهم ففرحوا به أي ان هذا القول أخذ وقته في أذهانهم وأفكارهم حتى المساء ومحمداً نفسه لم يكن عارفاً أن هذا القول من قول الشيطان وليس كلام الله فمازال مغتماً مهموماً لخطأه حتى نزلت الآية في سورة الحج وما أرسلتا من قبلك من رسول. فهذا الأمر هو تدخل للشيطان في الوحي حتى أن الأمر اختلط على النبي فلم يميز كلام جبريل من كلام الشيطان وهذا يعني أن كلام الشيطان "وأن تلك الغرانيق العلى ان شفاعتهن لترتجي" مشابه ومماثل للقرآن حتى أن صاحب القرآن لم يميزه وحتى السامعين من المسلمين والمشركين هم أيضاً لم يميزوا الفرق فهل الشيطان وهو من الجن أبطل تحدي القرآن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن. ربما تقول أن هذه آية واحدة والمطلوب على الأقل ثلاث آيات. وما يدرينا إن كان الأمر كذلك أن يكون هناك آيات أخر مماثلة للقرآن لم يكشف عنها النبي، والعكس تماماً مع المسيح فلقد كان المسيح عارفاً ان المجرب له إبليس ولم يرضخ له لثانية واحدة لا بل أن المسيح كان يخاطب الشيطان بالمكتوب أي بكلام رب العالمين.
وتدخل الشيطان في تلاوة محمد أثارت ضجة كبيرة وأرتد بعض الناس عن إسلامهم بسبب هذا وحتى أن أصدائها لغاية هذا اليوم. فلا وجه للمقارنة أبداً.
وقالوا أن الشيطان أوهم الناس بهذه الآيات آيات الغرانيق التي ألقاها الشيطان على لسان محمد وما هي من كلام الله. وهذه الكلمات التي قالها الشيطان هي "تلك الغرانيق العلى وأن شفاعتهن لترتجى."ماذا نستنتج من هذا. أولاً ما يدرينا أن هناك آيات أخرى على هذه الشاكله لم يكتشف أمرها. وهذا ما جعل بعض الناس يفتنوا. ثانياً أن هذه الكلمات تحاكي القرآن وتشابهه حتى أن محمداً لم يميز هذه الآية عن باقي آيات القرآن وهو القائل عن نفسه أنا أفصح العرب بيد أني من قريش.
ثالثاً أن السامعين أنفسهم وهم كثيرون لم يميزوا بين هذه الآية وباقي السورة. وهذا يبطل التحدي بالاتيان بمثله وإن كانت آية واحدة فقط.
ويقولون أن الله ينسخ ما يلقي لشيطان "آية الغرانيق" ويثبت كلامه والنسخ لا يجوز إلا بحق القرآن فالآية القرآنية تنسخ آية قرآنية أخرى وهذا اعتراف بأن هذه الآية هي آية من القرآن فجاز عليها النسخ مثلها مثل أي آية أخرى. فهل هكذا يكون الوحي وأي وحي وحي حرفياً كما تقول.
يظن البعض أنه لا وجود لنسخة أصلية للإنجيل بينما توجد النسخة الأصلية للقرآن "المصحف العثماني" في مدينة اسطنبول / تركيا.. فكيف نثق في صحة كتاب لا وجود لأصله في العالم أن هذا ليس صحيحاً.
وسؤالي هل فعلاً توجد النسخة الأصلية للقرآن التي كتبت على زمن محمد. تلك النسخة التي كتبت قبل نحو 1450 سنة تقريباً على جريد النخل والحجارة الرقيقة والرقاع. هذه النسخة الأصلية اين هي.
لكن دعنا نتجاوز هذه لأنها تكون قد تلفت من العوامل الطبيعية وهل فعلاً أن نسخة عثمان بن عفان هي النسخة الأصلية. لنقرأ اذن ما كتبه الزركشي في كتابه البرهان في علوم القرآن الجزء الاول .. وأعلم أنه قد اشتهر عند الناس أن عثمان هو أول من جمع المصاحف. وليس كذلك بل أول من جمعها في مصحف واحد هو أبي بكر الصديق ثم أمر عثمان حين خاف الاختلافات في القراءة بتحويله منها إلى المصاحف. وأن التأليف كان في زمن النبي كما روينا عن زيد أن الجمع في المصحف في زمن أبي بكر والنسخ في المصاحف في زمن عثمان. انتهى كلام الزركشي.
إذن مصحف عثمان الأصلي هو نقلاً عن ما جمعه أبى بكر وحرقت المصاحف الأصلية الأخرى وبقي مصحف عثمان وهذا الأخير لا يقطع بأنه موجود أصلاً وهذا ما قاله الزرقاني في كتابه مناهل العرفان الذي يدرس بالكليات الازهرية إضافة أن صاحب الكتاب نفسه هو مدرس علوم القرآن وعلوم الحديث بتخصص الدعوة والإرشاد بكلية أصول الدين بالأزهر اسمع ما يقوله. إذ أنه ليس أكيداً أن النسخة الأصلية للقرآن موجودة. "أنه ليس بين أيدينا دليل قاطع على وجود المصاحف العثمانية فضلاً عن تعيين أمكنتها .. ثم أن عدم بقاء المصاحف العثمانية قاطبة لا يضرنا شيئاً ما دام المعول عليه التلقي والنقل ثقة عن ثقة وأماماً عن اماماً" انتهى كلامه الجزء الأول ص 398.
إذن فكيف نثق بكتاب لا وجود لأصله. لكن نقول كما قال الزرقاني أن العبرة في نقل الخبر عن طريق التواتر وحتى أن كان شفهياً غير أن للإنجيل مخطوطات كثيرة مثل مخطوطة رايلاند لسنة 125م. وبرديات من إنجيل لوقا تعود لـ 200م وأجزاء من يوحنا 135م ومخطوطة مترجمة من المخطوطة اليونانية ترجع 150م والنسخة السينائية لإنجيل يوحنا ترجع لعام 350م ناهيك عن اقتباسات آباء الكنيسة الأوائل مثل كلميندس وبوليكاريوس التي يعود تاريخ رسائلهم إلى 96م حيث كان أول تدوين للعقيدة في عام 55م وهي رسالة كورنثوس الأولى أي بعد صعود المسيح بنحو 18 سنة وهذا عهد قريب جداً، إلا أنه كان الإنجيل متداولاً شفاهتا قبل هذا التاريخ بكثير أي من وقت صعود المسيح حتى تدوين هذه الرسالة أي أن الخبر المتواتر لم ينقطع. إضافة إلى ما يطالعنا به علماء الآثار من وقت لآخر لاكتشافات جديدة مثل اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران عام 1947 وعام 1953 فلقد تم اكتشاف مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس لأكثر من ثلاثة أرباع الكتاب
وهل ما فعله عثمان عندما أحرق المصاحف كان برأيه الشخصي أم بوحي من الله. ولا ندري بأي لهجة كتب القرآن في اللوح المحفوظ وبأي ترتيب هل هو بحسب المصاحف التي أحرقت أم بحسب المصحف الحالي. وأيهم نسخ ما كتب في القرآن ام ما كتب في اللوح المحفوظ.
وهل كلام النبي في الأحاديث وحياً كوحي القرآن أم أنه وحياً من درجة ثانية أم أن الأحاديث القدسية "ما رواه محمد عن الله" وحي من درجة أعلى من كلام النبي في سائر أحاديثه ام وحي مساو لوحي القرآن كونه في الحالتين كلام الله الذي قاله النبي.
والذين يدعوون التحريف على كلام الله لابد لهم من الإجابة المنطقية علىالأسئلة التي تتعلق في موضوع التحريف مثل زمان التحريف ومكان التحريف ومن هم الذين حرفوا واين النسخة الحقيقية إلى آخر هذه الأسئلة التي تطلب إجابة مدعمه بأدلة تاريخية و بآيات قرآنية بالنسبة للمسلمين.وأيضا اننا نحتاج لشاهد محايد فلا يجوز ان يكون القران هو الخصم والحكم وكيف اتفق اليهود مع المسيحية على تحريف كتبه مع ما عرفوا عنهم انهم مختلفين وبينهم عدواه لو تنتهي بحسب ما يزعم القران والذي يريد ان يحرف شيء يعمد الى الأشياء المهمة فيحرفها ويجعل كتابه موافق لبعضه بعضا ويكيل المديح لصاحبه واذا قرأت التوراة والإنجيل فإنها تصف بني إسرائيل بأقبح الصفات فلماذا لم يحرفوا تلك المخازي الواردة بحقهم وهم يدعون بأنهم شعب الله المختار
وأيهما اجدر بالتحريف الكتاب الذي خالف كل الكتب التي قبله والذي تدخل الشيطان في وحيه والذي ام الكتاب الذي يشهد له المسيح الكامل المسيح روح الله وكلمته الباقية وكذلك الني الصادق المصدق لكلمات الله نبي الله يوحنا المعمدان (يحي بن زكريا) وهل فعلاً يسمح الله للبشر المخلوقين بالعبث برسالته وتركهم في ضلالهم حتى مجيء الإسلام بعد أن تفنى أجيالهم فيقول لهم أنكم كنتم تتبعون كتاباً محرفاً فكيف يتبين لهم الحق أن تحرف كلام الله والأعظم من هذا أننا لا نجد الكتاب الحقيقي لنقارنه بالكتاب المحرف. حتى لا يبقى للناس حجة فقول القرآن بتحريف الكتاب لا يعتبر شهادة حقيقية بل اتهام لا يستند إلى حكمه الله وعدالته..
التوهم بوجود تناقضات
يظن البعض انهم يستطيعون أن يبطلوا الإنجيل بالإنجيل نفسه وفي ذات الوقت يدعون أيضاً أن التحريف حصل في بعض آيات الإنجيل وليس في كل الإنجيل فالتحريف المزعوم جزئي وليس كلي وهذا ما يفسر إيمان المسلمين بالكتاب المقدس ومدحهم له واستشهادهم به أيضاً وهذا الإدعاء ينطوي على تناقض كبير وتناقض
فهل يريدون أن يثبتوا تحريف الإنجيل من خلال الآيات الصحيحة. ام من خلال الآيات المحرفة. فهل يبطل الإنجيل بآيات محرفة. وما يدريهم لعل الآيات التي يستشهدون بها على ادعاءهم بالتحريف هي الآيات المحرفة أو العكس فأنهم يجهلون تماماً أي الآيات الحقيقية وأيها المزيفة حسب قولهم. فأما ان يقبلوا الإنجيل كما هو كاملاً أو يرفضوه بالكلية. فهذه الطريقه مخالفة لأوامر القرآن ويصيرون تحت حكم القران فيهم : "فتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة والدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون" البقرة 85.
وأيضاً في أي آيات الإنجيل يؤمن المسلمين وفي أيها يكفرون. وجوابهم على هذا السؤال ان ما وافق القران فهو الصحيح وما خالفه فهو المحرف وهذا يعني ان كلام الله اختلط فيه كلم الناس أذن نستطيع أن نتبع نفس الأسلوب فنقول أن آيات القرآن التي توافق الكتاب المقدس هي الآيات المقتبسة من التوراة والإنجيل وآيات القران التي لا توافق الكتاب المقدس هي الآيات التي أخذت من مصادر أخرى ونحن نقول هذا بثقة كون الكتاب المقدس أقدم تاريخياً من القرآن و الكتاب المقدس كان متداولاً ومقروءً قبل مجيء الإسلام بمئات السنين... وهو أيضاً ليس معقداً ولا صعباً فيمكن أن يفهمه الإنسان العادي. لكن كثيرين من الناس تنقصهم أمور روحية مثل الإيمان. أو أن يكون الإنسان فعلاً يسعى إلى الله من كل قلبه وفكره طارحاً التعصب جانباً غير منحازاً وإلا كيف يفهم مقاصد الله إن كان الله لا يهمه في شيء بل يهمه الدين فقط.
× شهادة الكتاب نفسه على التحريف الذي وقع فيه
وأني لأستغرب هل يعقل أن يشهد كتاب محرف على نفسه وخاصة أن كان الذين ألفوه أناس أمثال اليهود الذين عرفوا بالذكاء والحيلة والدهاء هل يعقل أن يغفلوا عن هذه الأمور.وهل يعقل أن يعمد المحرفون إلى تحريف أمور هامشية بمعنى أنها لا تزعزع أركان العقيدة فمثلاً لماذا لم يحرف اليهود النبوات حول المسيح أو لماذا لم يحرفوا الآيات والوقائع التي تذكر مخازيهم ومعاصيهم لماذا لا يحرفوها كي لا يعيروا بها من قبل الشعوب الأخرى التي يعتبرونها أقل منهم شأناً.
ولا ندري لماذا يستشهد بعض الناس بآيات من الإنجيل ليبطلوا فيها الوحي وآيات أخرى يحاولون ان يثبتوا نبوة محمد وآيات أخرى تثبت خطأ الكتاب وآيات أخرى تثبت تشابه القرآن والتوراة في بعض الأحكام حسب ظنهم وهم لا يعرفون أي هذه الآيات محرف وأيها حقيقي فيخلطون الأمور ببعضها. ولا يعرف بآيها يؤمنون وبآيها يكفرون وبآيها يثبتون وبآيها ينفون.
حسب قولك عن الآيات أرميا 23: 36 ومزمور 56: 4و5 ورسالة بطرس الثانية 3: 15و16.
لقد اعتبرت هذه الآيات بمثابة شاهد على تحريف الكتاب وتقول أيضاً أنه لا يوجد آيات في الكتاب تقول أن الكتاب سوف يحفظ ولن يحرف. لكن دعنا نبدأ بهذا. مثلاً في سفر أرميا 1: 12 "فقال الرب لي احسنت الرؤيا لأني أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها" فهل يناقض أرميا نفسه. عندما خاطب شعبه قائلاً في سفره 23: 36 "لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحية إذ قد حرفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا" هل يسمح الله الساهر على كلمته ليجريها هل يسمح بتحريفها بمعنى تغير النصوص والتبديل ثم انتشارها بهذا الشكل إلى جميع الناس. طبعاً لا لأن هذا لا يليق بحكمة الله وعدالته. لكن كلمة التحريف تعني أن كل كلمة إنسان وليس كلمة الله تكون وحيه بمعنى مفهومه وإيمانه فالتحريف أن الناس فهموا كلام الله بحسب أهوائهم وهل نستطيع أن نمنع الناس أن يفهموا كلام الله كما يريدون هل استطعنا أن نمنع بعض الناس من أن يفهموا كلام الله بما يناسبهم. فكلام الإنجيل والتوراة متداول بين الناس يفهمونه كما يشاءون. ونحن نحتاج لإرشاد ومعونة الروح القدس في فهم كلام الله وفهم الناس لكلام الله لا يعتبر وحياً لا بل أن الله يعاقب من يحرفون كلامه بحسب ما تشتهي أنفسهم كما قال في نفس السفر "لذلك هأنذا انساكم نسياناً وأرفضكم من أمام وجهي أنتم والمدينة التي اعطيتكم وآباءكم إياها. وأجعل عليكم عاراً أبدياً وخزياً أبدياً لا ينسى" أرميا 23: 40. فهل تعتبر هذا الكلام شهادة على التحريف أم أنه شهادة على ثبات كلمة الله.
أما الآية في مزمور 56: 5 "اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي." أن التحريف وقع في كلام داود وليس في وحي الكتاب لأن وحي الكتاب لا تحريف فيه أبداً واقرأ المزمور من أوله. لتجد كلام داود من الآية الأولى ارحمني يا الله. وداود متضايق ويقول على الله توكلت ماذا يصنعه بي الشر اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. فهو يشكو إلى الله الناس والأشرار الذين أساءوا فهم داود في كلامه. وهل يناقض داود نفسه عندما قال في مزموره المائة وتسعة عشر الآية 89 "إلى الأبد يا رب كلمتك مثبته في السماوات" وأيضاً الآية 140 "كلمتك ممحصة جداً وعبدك أحبها."
أما الآية 15 و 16 في الإصحاح الثالث من رسالة بطرس الثانية "التي فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم يحرفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب أيضاً لهلاك أنفسهم" وهذا أيضاً في نفس المعنى أن غير العلماء والمتشككين يفسرون آيات الله بحسب ما يرضيهم ولم يسلكوا طريق الحق وهذا طريق يقودهم لهلاك أنفسهم. لأنهم حملوا الآيات معان لا تحتملها فبهذا قد يضل الجاهلون. وهذا ليس تحريفاً لكلام الله بل هذا سوء فهم منهم ليس فقط في هذه الرسائل التي يبدو فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم بل أيضاً باقي الكتب وبطرس نفسه في رسالته الأولى 1: 23 يقول "وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد" وهذا حقاً.
وفي القرآن أشباه هذا كثير. فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا به … آل عمران 7 .
فكثير من الناس يؤولون الآيات المتشابهة التي لا يعلم تفسيرها إلا الله والراسخون في العلم. وكثيراً من الناس وحتى هذا الزمان يفسرون القرآن تفسيراً معاصراً أمثال المهندس محمد شحرور في كتابه القرآن والكتاب وكذلك المؤلف خليل عبد الكريم وغيرهم فهم يفسرون تفسيراً مختلفاً عن تفسير القدماء إضافة إلى المفسرين القدامى هم أنفسهم يختلفون في التفسير. وحتى بعض الآيات لا يفسرونها أبداً فهل تسمي اختلافهم في الفهم والتأويل هو من باب التحريف للقرآن هذا غير منطقي فسوء الفهم وقع في التفسير وليس في التنزيل وهكذا أيضاً في التوراة والإنجيل.
اسفار غير قانونية
ثانياً، الكلام على ما يسمى بأسفار الأبوكريفا أو الأسفار القانونية الثانية يوجد مغالطة في كلامك تقول نقلاً عن القس وديع ميخائيل أولاً أن الكنائس الطقسية دست بين الأسفار المقدسة الستة والستين سفراً سبعة أسفار غير قانونية.
وتضيف أيضاً في نفس الموضوع أن الكتاب المقدس لدى البروتستانت يحتوي على 73 سفراً وعند الكاثوليك 66 سفراً. وهذا سبب نزاعاً بين الطرفين ويبدو أنك فهمت كلام القس بطريقة خطأ. وهو أن الكنائس الإنجيلية في كتابها 66 سفراً والكنائس الطقسية 73 سفراً وتوضح هذه الكنائس أن هذه الكتب السبعة في العهد القديم هي أسفار غير قانونية أو قانونية ثانية أي ان الكنائس لا تعترف بها. ناهيك عن اتفاقهم على العهد الجديد.
. والأبوكريفا تشبه الأحاديث الضعيفة التي تعد بالآلاف وهذه الأحاديث الضعيفة رغم ضعفها إلا أنها تتفق مع العقيدة لكن الضعف السند أو الشبه في أحد الرواة فلا يؤخذ بها.
وماذا لو احتفظ المسلمين في المصاحف التي أتلفها عثمان أو اختلاف الرسم والقرءات. غير أن المسيحيين احتفظوا بكل النصوص والمخطوطات ولم يتلفوا شيئاً منها.
وفي آخر ترجمة للكتاب المقدس الترجمة العربية المشتركة لدار الكتاب المقدس ووضعتها لجنة مؤلفة من علماء كتابين ولاهوتيين من مختلف الكنائس كاثوليكية وأرثوذكسية "طقسية" وإنجيلية وهذ الترجمة لا تذكر الأسفار القانونية الثانية أو الأبوكريفا. فهي تعد كتباً تاريخية. وحتى الكتاب المقدس الذي يحوي هذه الأسفار يشار إليها بين قوسين "سفر قانوني ثاني" فالإجماع واضح على أنها أي هذه الأسفار لا ترقى من جهة وحيها إلى مستوى الأسفار القانونية التي يقر بها جميع المسيحيين على مختلف مذاهبهم .. وهذه الأسفار تعود إلى قبل التاريخ الذي ذكرته 393م فهذا تاريخ متأخر جداً لأن إقرار قانونية الأسفار كان في سنة 90م.
المسيح ابن الله اسمعنا وارحمنا ثم يأتي المزمور 151 فلماذا هذا الحذف وهذه الزيادة.
، ثالثاً، القول في اختلاف الترجمات أو كما ذكرت أخطاء الترجمة اختلاف الترجمة بين التفسيرية وبين دار الكتاب المقدس "فاندايك" ويضربون مثالاً على الاختلاف كقوله الله الشريعة بدلاً من الناموس أو أنجب بدلاً من ولد. وهذه الكلمات ليست موجودة في الأصل.
ما الذي يشين في هذا. و لنسأل نفس السؤال حول القرآن هل يمكن ترجمته حرفياً
فمثلاً كلمة تنكح وتنكحوا في القرآن تعني المعاشرة الجنسية ولا يقصد بها الزواج كما تظن "الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة" 3 النور. فلماذا لم يقل أن الزاني لا يزني بدلاً من ينكح إلا زانية. فهذه الكلمة تنطوي في مفهومها على تفاصيل عملية الزنا كذلك كلمة البغاء "ولا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء كما ورد في كتاب الشيخ حسين مخلوف في تفسير كلمات القرآن قال البغاء يعني الزنا. يعني أن لم يرغبن في الزواج فلا يكرهن على البغاء يعني الزنا. والعكس صحيح لأن عدم الإكراه مشروط برغبتهن في الزواج أو التحصن. وكذا كلمة فرج ويقصد بها الأعضاء التناسلية عند الرجل أو المرأة. "ومريم ابنة عمران التي أحضت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا" 12 مريم.
وهذه الكلمات نكاح بغاء وفرج. وغيرها الكثير في الأحاديث النبوية أيضاً كلها كلمات للعملية الجنسية فالفرج تقابلها في الكلمة العامية هذا فعلاً استحي أن اكتبه. فتصور معي لو أن المترجمين ترجموا القرآن للغات أخرى بماذا يستبدلوا هذه الكلمات أو تصور أنهم أرادوا أن يكتبوا القرآن باللغة المحكية سواء في مصر أو أي دولة عربية بماذا يستبدلوا هذه الألفاظ نكاح، بغاء، زنى، وفرج وفروجهن وفرجوهم وارجع إلى الكلام في تفسير نساء الجنة فأرى أنه لا فرق سوى أن الكتاب المقدس لم يصف امرأة حقيقية وزناً حقيقي بل هو من باب التشبيه. ولو ترجمنا القرآن كما ترجمنا الكتاب المقدس لوجدنا فيه الكثير من هذا الكلام الذي يقصد به مرأة حقيقية وزناً حقيقي وليس تشبيهاً بشيء. فلماذا نكيل بمكيالين.
فبماذا تترجم كلمة غسليين. أو أبا أوغساقا والكثير من الكلمات التي ذكرت في القرآن وخاصة تلك الكلمات الغير عربية.
ولم يكن السماح يترجمه القرآن أمراً متفقاً عليه وحتى بعد أن صار هذا الأمر صار متأخراً رغم ان القرآن كتاب لكل الناس حتى وأن اختلفت ألسنتهم والترجمة هي ترجمة للمعاني وليس لحرفية النص. وهذا مماثل لما نجده في ترجمات الكتاب المقدس فالترجمة التفسيرية كقولها الشريعة بدلاً من الناموس هي ذات المعنى فلا اختلاف.
وهذا ما قاله الزركشي في كتابه المشهور أعلم أن القرآن أنزله الله بلغة العرب فلا يجوز قراءته وتلاوته إلا بها لقوله "إنا أنزلناه قرآنا عربياً" يوسف 3 ولقوله أيضاً "ولو جعلناه قرآناه اعجميا .." فصلت 44 ويدل هذا على أنه ليس فيه غير العربي. ويتابع فمن زعم أن فيه غير العربية. فقد أعظم القول وذلك لو أن القرآن لو كان فيه من غير لغة العرب شيء لتوهم متوهم أن العرب عجزت عن الاتيان بمثله لأنه أتى بلغات لا يعرفونها.
ومذهب ابن عباس وعكرمه وغيرهما أنه وقع في القرآن ما ليس من لغتهم مثل الطور سريانية وطفقا بالرومية تبنا بالعبرية وسجل بالفارسية إلى آخر هذه الكلمات الكثيرة. انتهى كلام الزركشي الجزء الاول من كتاب البرهان في علوم القرآن صفحة 288.
إذن يا صديقي هم على اختلاف الفريق الأول يقول لا يوجد كلمات غير عربية لأن هذا يوقع شبه الأعجاز باللغة العربية وهذه كلمات أعجمية والفريق الثاني يؤكد هذه الكلمات الأعجمية. نظراً لمخالطة العرب للعجم والتأثر بلغتهم فهي كلمات معربة وليست عربية أصلاً. العلماء يقولون أنه تحرم قراءة القرآن بغير العربية وكأن الدعوة صارت للغة وليست لله.
ولعل في القرآن أشباه هذا من غير ترجمة ولا تفسير أقصد أشباه تلك الكلمات المترادفة في المعنى المتباينة في اللفظ. "قالوا أرجه وأخاه وأرسل .." الأعراف 111. "قالوا أرجه وأخاه وأبعث .." الشعراء 36. "وأوحينا إلى موسى أن الق عصاك فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون" الأعراف 117 "وألق ما في عينك تلقف ما "ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين" الأعراف 108. وهذا وحي حرفي لنفس القصة فأي كلمة قالها الله لموسى ارسل أم ابعث؟ اسلك أم اضمم؟ لا بد أن الله قال كلمة واحدة في المرة الواحدة فقط.
فهذه الكلمات صغوا." طه 69. " أسلك يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء" القصص 32. "وأضمم يدك إلى جناحك" طه 22. المتشابه لا تعرف أيهما الأصح وأيهما كان أصلاً في النسخ القديمة "الرقاع وجريد النخل" أو مصحف أبي بكر أو المصاحف التي أحرقها عثمان. فهل تسمى هذه أخطاء واختلافات.ونحن لدينا كل الترجمات. فهل الاحتفاظ بجميع النصوص الإنجيلية يعد تحريفاً واختلافاً. لا.. وهذا يعني أننا نحتفظ بجميع النصوص فلا يغير هذا في شيء بل هو أدعى للتحقق والاثبات لكل دارس وأشباه هذا موجود في القرآن فتدبر واقتصرت فقط في البحث على قصة موسى فقط ولو بحثت لوجدت الكثير فمثلاً أن الله لما كلم موسى مؤيداً إياه بالآيات البينات قال له ألق عصاك فألقاها "قال خذها ولا تخف ستعيدها سيرتها الاولى" طه 20 وفي سورة القصص "وأن ألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز كأنها جان ولى مدبراً ولم يعقب يا موسى أقبل ولا تخف انك من الامنين" القصص 31. فإنه في سورة طه لم يذكر أن موسى هرب بعد أن ألقى عصاه وفي القصص ذكر أنه هرب فلماذا لم يذكر هذا في سورة طه.
رغم أن هذا ليس قياساً للترجمات لأنه في ذات الكتاب وهذا يجعله مستغرباً أكثر أن تحري المسيحيين للدقة ضاربين عرض الحائط بما يقال أنه لأثبت دليل على حفاظهم على الكتب المقدسة. واختلاف الترجمات لا يغير المعنى شيئاً. بل على العكس فإن اختلاف الترجمات يساعد على فهم المعنى أكثر ويساعد على نشر الإنجيل وفهمه من قبل جميع الناس حتى وإن اختلفت لغاتهم تسهيلاً عليهم.
وقد تجد بعض الآيات موجودة في ترجمة وفي أخرى قد لا تجد كلمة أو جزء من هذه الآية مثل خاتمة إنجيل مرقس. التي موجودة في باقي الأناجيل. فإن رسالة المسيح تثبت في الأقوال المتوافقة والمتكررة في الأناجيل الأربعة. فهذا لا يعني حذفاً للوحي لأننا كما ذكرنا أن مفهوم الوحي ليس الوحي نصاً بل الوحي بالمعنى أو الهدف ويترك الأسلوب وطريقة الإنشاء لكاتب الوحي .. والوحي لا يعني الكلمة المكتوبة حرفياً بل يعني فكر الله وهدفه ومقاصده في حياتنا. ولا يعني أن يصير النص مقدساً فالقداسة لله وحده.
وأتسأل لماذا لا يُعد الإنجيل ناقلاً أميناً لأفعال وأقوال المسيح له المجد ومن هم الذين قالوا بهذا القول الباطل. فكيف كان أميناً في نقل جميع النبوات وتحقيقها في حياة المسيح. ومن ثم حسب قول المسلمين أن النبوات حول محمد موجودة في الإنجيل حتى يومنا هذا هل بقي الإنجيل أميناً طوال هذه الفترة ومن ثم تغيرت الامور وصار تخيلات من متى وأقوال من بولس وصحبه هذا ضرباً من السخف والجهل وكنا سابقاً تحدثنا عن سور قرآنية لا نجدها اليوم كسورة الخلع والنورين. إضافة إلى الآيات التي نسخت "الغيت أو حذفت" نصاً فلم توجد أصلاً فماذا يُضير القرآن لو أنه وضع هذه الآيات مثلاً واختلاف القراءات بين قوسين ليتبين كل دارس لا يضيره شيئاً بل يصير ادعى للتصديق.
والقرآن بحسب ما يعتقد المسلمين هو كلام الله حرفياً وأنه مكتوب كما نراه اليوم في اللوح المحفوظ وأنه ليس فيه زيادة ولا نقصان. فلقد أورد الزركشي في باب الزائد وأقسامه كزيادة الألف "لا اذبحنه" النمل 21 وزيادة الواو "سأوريكم دار الفاسقين" الأعراف 145 وزيادة الياء"بأييد" الذاريات 47.
والناقص وأقسامه. حذفت الالف "أنا انزلناه قرءناً عربياً" القيامة 17 وحذف الواو مثل "ويمح الله الباطل" الشورى 24 وحذف النون "فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم" المؤمن 85. إن هذا الحذف والزيادة في حروف القرآن ليس بفعل بشر بل هكذا نزلت وواضح أن العرب لم يألفوا هذه اللغة فاعتبروها زيادة لأسباب إعجازية أو نقلت بصورة غير الصورة التي كانت عليها أولاً فتفذلك العلماء بأنها من أعجاز القرآن فماذا نقول هل في كلام الله زيادة ونقصان حتى وإن كانت حروفاً فهل يجوز هذا. أن بعض الترجمات تقسم بعض المزامير وبالتحديد 147 إلى مزمورين وترجمات أخرى تجعل المزمور التاسع والعاشر مزموراً واحداً ففي بعض الترجمات تجد 150 مزمور كما هو الحال في ترجمة فاندايك والبعض الآخر 151 فلا اختلاف.
وهذا الأمر يشبه كثيراً ما حصل عندما جمع القرآن ولقد اختلف على سورة التوبة أهي والأنفال سورة واحدة لأنه لم يفصلهما بسملة. أم أنهما صورتان كما في صحيح الحاكم ان عثمان قال كانت الأنفال من أوائل ما نزل وبرأ أي التوبة من آخر ما نزل وكانت قصتها شبيه بقصة التوبة وقضى النبي أي توفي ولم يبين لنا انها منها وظننا أنها منها ثم فرقت بينهما ولم تكتب بينهما البسملة وهذا الكلام للزركشي ويضيف عن مالك أن أولها لما سقط سقطت البسملة وقد قيل أنها كانت تعدل البقرة لطولها وقيل لأنه لما كتبوا المصاحف في زمن عثمان اختلفوا هل هما سورتان أم سورة واحدة تركت البسملة بينهما. انتهى كلامه. والقرآن كما تعلم حديث عهد مقارنة مع التوراة والمزامير إضافة إلى ترحال بني إسرائيل إلى مناطق مختلفة وحملهم أسفارهم معهم حيثما ذهبوا.
http://ar.arabicbible.com/…/1951-response-to-corruption.html
---------------------------------
عقيدتى المسيحية للمسيحيين ولا نقاش عقائدى مطلقا ببروفيلى ولا بحياتى الواقعية لا يهمنى اقناعك بما اومن به واختبر صدقة يوميا بكل لحظة
لزم التنويه


https://www.facebook.com/AYGYPT/posts/10203765567260077



=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

يوميا على قناة اغابى 


كل سنة وانتم طيبين



























=​


----------



## asmicheal (4 أكتوبر 2016)

من سفر الامثال واثر فيا 
 ليس خفي لا يظهر، ولا مكتوم لا يعلم ويعلن.
=
توكل على الرب بكل قلبك، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد.
=
الخطية 
طرحت كثيرين جرحى، وكل قتلاها أقوياء
=
لا توبخ مستهزئا لئلا يبغضك. وبخ حكيما فيحبك
=
الصديق يراعي نفس بهيمته، أما مراحم الأشرار فقاسية
=
القلب يعرف مرارة نفسه، وبفرحه لا يشاركه غريب
=

الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب، والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط
=
قبل الكسر الكبرياء، وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح
=
لقمة يابسة ومعها سلامة، خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام
=
الصديق يحب في كل وقت، أما الأخ فللشدة يولد.
=
الفقير السالك بكماله خير من ملتوي الشفتين وهو جاهل
=
كل طرق الإنسان مستقيمة في عينيه، والرب وازن القلوب
=
الصيت أفضل من الغنى العظيم، والنعمة الصالحة أفضل من الفضة والذهب
=
إذا جلست تأكل مع متسلط، فتأمل ما هو أمامك تأملا،
وضع سكينا لحنجرتك إن كنت شرها.
=

لا تحسد أهل الشر، ولا تشته أن تكون معهم
=
من يقول للشرير: «أنت صديق» تسبه العامة. تلعنه الشعوب.
=
تفاح من ذهب في مصوغ من فضة، كلمة مقولة في محلها
=

اجعل رجلك عزيزة في بيت قريبك، لئلا يمل منك فيبغضك.
=
كممسك أذني كلب، هكذا من يعبر ويتعرض لمشاجرة لا تعنيه
=
الكثير التوبخ، المقسي عنقه، بغتة يكسر ولا شفاء.
=




















=


​


----------



## asmicheal (4 أكتوبر 2016)

من سفر الجامعة واثر فيا جدا
إن رأيت ظلم الفقير ونزع الحق والعدل في البلاد، فلا ترتع من الأمر، لأن فوق العالي عاليا يلاحظ، والأعلى فوقهما

=
رجل أعطاه الله غنى ومالا وكرامة، وليس لنفسه عوز من كل ما يشتهيه، ولم يعطه الله استطاعة على أن يأكل منه، بل يأكله إنسان غريب. هذا باطل ومصيبة رديئة هو

=
كل تعب الإنسان لفمه ، ومع ذلك فالنفس لا تمتلئ
=
الذهاب إلى بيت النوح خير من الذهاب إلى بيت الوليمة، لأن ذاك نهاية كل إنسان، والحي يضعه في قلبه

=
لا تسرع بروحك إلى الغضب، لأن الغضب يستقر في حضن الجهال

=
الله صنع الإنسان مستقيما، أما هم فطلبوا اختراعات كثيرة

=
كلمات الحكماء تسمع في الهدوء، أكثر من صراخ المتسلط بين الجهال

=
ارم خبزك على وجه المياه فإنك تجده بعد أيام كثيرة

=








=​


----------



## asmicheal (10 أكتوبر 2016)

​


من سفر حكمة يشوع بن سيراخ واثر فيا جدا
راس الحكمة مخافة الله انها تولدت في الرحم مع المؤمنين وجعلت عشها بين الناس مدى الدهر وستسلم نفسها الى ذريتهم
=
مخافة الرب هي عبادته عن معرفة
=
فان الذهب يمحص في النار والمرضيين من الناس يمحصون في اتون الاتضاع
=
ازدد تواضعا ما ازددت عظمة فتنال حظوة لدى الرب
=
لا تكن يدك مبسوطة للاخذ مقبوضة عن العطاء
=
لا تعتد باموالك ولا تقل لي بها كفاية
لا تتبع هواك ولا قوتك لتسير في شهوات قلبك
=
كن سريعا في الاستماع وكثير التاني في احارة الجواب
=
النفس الشريرة تهلك صاحبها وتجعله شماتة لاعدائه
الفم العذب يكثر الاصدقاء واللسان اللطيف يكثر المؤانسات
=
ليكن المسالمون لك كثيرين واصحاب سرك من الالف واحدا
اذا اتخذت صديقا فاتخذه عن خبرة ولا تثق به سريعا
فان لك صديقا في يومه ولكنه لا يثبت في يوم ضيقك
و صديقا يصير عدوا فيكشف عار مخاصمتك
و صديقا يشترك في مائدتك ولكنه لا يثبت في يوم ضيقك
يكون نظيرك في اموالك ويتخذ دالة بين اهل بيتك
لكنه اذا انحططت يكون ضدك ويتوارى عن وجهك
تباعد عن اعدائك واحذر من اصدقائك
الصديق الامين معقل حصين ومن وجده فقد وجد كنزا
الصديق الامين لا يعادله شيء وصلاحه لا موازن له
الصديق الامين دواء الحياة والذين يتقون الرب يجدونه
من يتقي الرب يحصل على صداقة صالحة لان صديقه يكون نظيره
=
لا تعمل الشر فلا يلحقك الشر
تباعد عن الاثيم فيميل الاثيم عنك
يا بني لا تزرع في خطوط الاثم لئلا تحصد ما زرعت سبعة اضعاف
=
ان كانت لك بنات فصن اجسامهن ولا يكن وجهك اليهن كثير الطلاقة
زوج بنتك تقض امرا عظيما وسلمها الى رجل عاقل
=
في جميع اعمالك اذكر اواخرك فلن تخطا الى الابد
=
=



[/COLOR]


----------



## asmicheal (10 أكتوبر 2016)

من سفر حكمة يشوع بن سيراخ واثر فيا جدا -2
لا تخاصم المقتدر لئلا تقع في يديه
لا تنازع الغني لئلا يجعل عليك ثقلا
فان الذهب اهلك كثيرين وازاغ قلوب الملوك
لا تخاصم الفتيق اللسان ولا تجمع على ناره حطبا
لا تمازح الناقص الادب لئلا يهين اسلافك
لا تعير المرتد عن الخطيئة اذكر انا باجمعنا نستوجب المؤاخذة
لا تهن احدا في شيخوخته فان الذين يشيخون هم منا
لا تشمت بموت احد اذكر انا باجمعنا نموت
=
لا تغر من مجد الخاطئ فانك لا تعلم كيف يكون انقلابه
=
الفقير يكرم من اجل عمله والغني يكرم لاجل غناه
=
في سراء الرجل اعداؤه محزونون وفي ضرائه الصديق ايضا ينصرف
=
الغني يظلم ويصخب والفقير يظلم ويتضرع
=
يتكلم الغني فينصت الجميع ويرفعون مقالته الى السحاب
يتكلم الفقير فيقولون من هذا وان عثر يصرعونه
=
=
=


----------



## asmicheal (6 مارس 2017)

​



معلش موضوع بحثى المسيحية لا تسمح  بالسحر بكافة اشكالة 

I - ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس بخصوص السحر والجان؟
إن الكتاب المقدس يعطي تحذير واضح أن لا نتعامل مع من يسأل جان ولا سحرة كما يقول في:
* خروج 22: 18 " لاَ تَدَعْ سَاحِرَةً تَعِيشُ ".
* لاويين31:19 " لا تلتفتوا إلى جان ولا تطلبوا التوابع فتتنجسوا بهم. أنا الرب إلهكم ".
* لاويين6:20 "النفس التي تلتفت إلى الجان وإلى التوابع لتزني وراءهم أجعل وجهي ضد تلك النفس وأقطعها من شعبها ".
* تثنية10:18-14 " ثم لا يوجد فيك من يُجيز ابنه أو ابنته في النار ولا من يعرف عرافة ولا عائف ولا متفائل ولا ساحر. ولا من يرقى رقية ولا من يسأل جاناً أو تابعة ولا من يستشير الموتى. لأن كل من يفعل هذا مكروه عند الرب. وبسبب هذه الأرجاس الرب إلهك طاردهم من أمامك. تكون كاملاً لدى الرب إلهك ". 
* أشعياء 47: 12 – 15 " قِفِي فِي رُقَاكِ وَفِي كَثْرَةِ سُحُورِكِ الَّتِي فِيهَا تَعِبْتِ مُنْذُ صِبَاكِ. رُبَّمَا يُمْكِنُكِ أَنْ تَنْفَعِي. رُبَّمَا تُرْعِبِينَ. قَدْ ضَعُفْتِ مِنْ كَثْرَةِ مَشُورَاتِكِ. لِيَقِفْ قَاسِمُو السَّمَاءِ الرَّاصِدُونَ النُّجُومَ الْمُعَرِّفُونَ عِنْدَ رُؤُوسِ الشُّهُورِ وَيُخَلِّصُوكِ مِمَّا يَأْتِي عَلَيْكِ. هَا إِنَّهُمْ قَدْ صَارُوا كَالْقَشِّ. أَحْرَقَتْهُمُ النَّارُ. لاَ يُنَجُّونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ مِنْ يَدِ اللَّهِيبِ. لَيْسَ هُوَ جَمْراً لِلاِسْتِدْفَاءِ وَلاَ نَاراً لِلْجُلُوسِ تُجَاهَهَا. هَكَذَا صَارَ لَكِ الَّذِينَ تَعِبْتِ فِيهِمْ. تُجَّارُكِ مُنْذُ صَبَاكِ قَدْ شَرَدُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُخَلِّصُكِ ".
* ونعرف أيضاً أن شاول لاقى مأساة مع أولاده الثلاثة بعد أن استشار العرافة التي في عين دور (1صموئيل31).
* ونعرف أيضاً إن روح الشيطان هو روح الضلال، فالشيطان يستطيع أن يُظهر نفسه على هيئة ملاك نور 2 كورنثوس14:11 وَلاَ عَجَبَ. لأَنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ نَفْسَهُ يُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَهُ إِلَى شِبْهِ مَلاَكِ نُورٍ! 
لنأخذ من ما تقدم من آيات كتابية النص الوارد في تثنية 9:18-14، نرى أن الله قد حزر شعبه وقال له: "..لا يوجد فيك من يعرف عرافة ولا عائف ولا متفائل ولا ساحر ولا من يرقى رقية ولا من يسأل جانا أو تابعة ولا من يستشير الموتى لأن كل من يفعل هذا مكروه عند الرب.. ". فهذا النص يقدم لنا بيانا بأسماء أهم دوائر الاتصال بمملكة الظلمة، ولكن لكي نفهم المقصود بها جيدا لابد أن نستعين بدارسي اللغة العبرية التي كتب بها أصل العهد القديم لكي يشرحوا لنا الاستخدامات الأصلية لهذه الأسماء..
1. من يعرف عرافة "Qesem"
هذه الكلمة في أصلها العبري كانت تطلق على التنجيم بالأخذ بالعلامات عند اتخاذ قرار هام (القُرعة)، وكان يستخدم لهذا طريقة تستعمل فيها السهام. فعندما يقصد أحد القادة الهجوم بجيشه على عدة مدن كان يكتب اسم كل مدينة منها على سهم ويضع السهام معا في الجعبة ثم يرجها، ثم يحدد أول مدينة يهاجمها بالاسم المكتوب على أول سهم يسقط من الجعبة. وقد استخدم نبوخذ نصر (ملك بابل) هذه الطريقة عندما وصل بجيشه إلى مفترق طريقين، وكان عليه أن يقرر إما أن يتجه إلى الجنوب نحو أورشليم أو إلى الشمال نحو ربة بني عمون "حزقيال 21:21-22".
وللأسف، كثيراً ما يقع شعب الله حتى اليوم في هذه الخطية دون أن يدروا حتى أنها خطية. فإن كان المسيح أعلن لنا في رسالة الله المُفرحة، والتي هي الإنجيل حسب ما دونه لنا البشير يوحنا 8: 32 " تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم " فكيف نلجأ نحن للقرعة لنختار ما نريد، أو ما يريده الله منا، وهو الذي أعطانا الروح القدس الذي قال عنه في يوحنا 16: 13 " وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية ". فالمؤمن حينما يكون بصدد اتخاذ قرار ويريد معرفة مشيئة الله فيه، فعليه أن يتبع الوسائل الروحية الكثيرة الأخرى لمعرفة مشيئة الله، والتي لا مجال لتوضيحها الآن في هذا الموضوع. لكن الله قادر أن يرشد شعبه في كل خطوة من خطوات الحياة، علينا فقط أن نطيع أمره لنا، اسألوا تُعطوا أطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يُفتح لكم.
2. العائف "Anan" 
الكلمة في العبرية تطلق على من يستعين بالتنجيم لمعرفة المستقبل عن طريق ملاحظة النجوم "astrology" "إشعياء 13:47"، أو يفحص كبد الحيوانات "حزقيال 21:21" بملاحظة ملامح أجزائه المختلفة باعتقاد أن لها دلائل معينة. وللأسف أيضاً، مازال لليوم يؤمن البعض بمدلولات للشهب الساقط في الفضاء ويلاحظونه. كما يلجأ البعض أيضاً لفحص الجرائد اليومية لمعرفة الأبراج والحظ بناء على ما تمليه لنا هذه النجوم، دون أن يدروا أنهم بهذا يقترفون خطية أعلن عنها الكتاب المقدس. فقد كانت لهذه النجوم في الماضي ليس فقط مدلولات نفسية واهية، لكنها كانت ديانة غير سماوية يعبدونها الأمم قديماً. ومن الرائع في قصة ميلاد المسيح، أن نرى أن بعض الرجال من المشرق (إيران أو العراق الحالية) كانوا يعملون مجوساً، متخصصين في هذه الديانة، قد استدلوا بعبادتهم الوثنية البالية إلى طريق المسيح. وفي هذا، ليس اعترافا من الكتاب المقدس بهذه العبادة، كما يظن بعض المعترضين السطحيين، لكنها إعلان من الله أن حتى آلهة الأمم تشير إلى عظمة ذلك المولود، وأنه من جميع الأمم، حتى من هؤلاء الذين يعبدون آلهة الأمم سيأتون للسجود أمام المسيح معلنين أنه الملك، والوسيط بين الله والناس بكهنته الكاملة والأخيرة لنا، والفادي.
3. المتفائل "Nahash"
الكلمة في العبرية تشير إلى شخص يستبشر بشيء "تكوين 27:30"، كما تطلق أيضا على معرفة الغيب من خلال ملاحظة الماء "Hydromancy".. فقد كانوا يعتقدون أن الماء إذا سقط عليه الضوء وهو موضوع في كأس، كون ملامح لبعض الأشكال. وأحيانا كانوا يلقون فيه بعض الأجزاء الدقيقة من الذهب والفضة والأحجار الكريمة، ثم يهز الكأس برفق فتكون هذه الأجزاء الدقيقة أشكالا يستدلون منها على أمور غير معروفة تتعلق بالغيب.
ألا نقع كثيراً في هذه الخطية حينما نستبشر بشيء ما؟ ألا نستبشر حتى بأمور تبدو في بادئ الأمر أنها مصبوغة بصبغة دينية، بأن نستبشر بالمرور على الكنيسة مثلاً قبل الذهاب إلى الامتحانات دون أن يكون هذا بدافع تعبدي حقيقي في حياتي، ودون أن يكون للعبادة الشخصية بيني وبين إلهي آي وجود إلا في مثل هذه الظروف؟ فهذا حسب فكر الكتاب المقدس خطية، وعلينا أن نختار إما أن نطيع الله في وصاياه فنحارب هذه الخطية من تصرفات يومنا العادية، أو أن نرفض الاعتراف بخطايانا ونبقى فيها. وفي كلتا الحالتين القرار قرارنا، والنتيجة أيضاً سنحصدها بناءً على قرارنا.
4. السحر "Kashap"
السحر هو محاولة من البشر للتأثير على مجريات حياتهم أو حياة غيرهم أو على الأحداث عموما بطرق تعتمد على تدخل الأرواح الشريرة. وقد اعتاد البعض أن يقسم السحر إلى نوعين.. سحر أسود والذي يحدث شرورا للآخرين، وسحر أبيض الذي يبدو في الظاهر أنه للمنفعة كأن يستخدم للشفاء من الأمراض أو لحل مشاكل معينة، ويتم تحت ستار ديني "ككتابة المزامير" وفي كلتا الحالتين يستعين الساحر بأرواح شريرة تتعاون معه في مقابل أن تستفيد تلك الأرواح بمحاولة تقييد أو امتلاك الأشخاص الذين يلجأون إليها.
كما يُعتبر استخدام التمائم "amulets" والتعاويذ والأحجبة للحماية نوعا من السحر، وهذا خطية. ومن المهم هنا أن نلتفت إلى أن هذه التمائم قد تأخذ أشكال دينية، لأن إبليس، كأسد زائر، يجول ملتمساً أن يبتلع آي فريسة مستخدماً ما يوافق من فخاخ، حتى لو دفعه هذا للظهور في شكل ملاك نور. فعلينا الحزر من التمائم، حتى لو كانت في شكل صور لأناس محبوبين لدينا وموثوق فيهم وفي حياتهم الطاهرة النقية أمام الله والناس، فالذي يعطي الحماية الحقيقية من إبليس هو علاقة الشخص نفسه بملك الملوك، وليس علاقة آخرين. بل ويذهب البعض لأكثر من هذا، إذ يظنوا أنهم بوضعهم للكتاب المقدس تحت رؤؤسهم أثناء النوم ففي هذا حماية لهم من الأحلام الشيطانية! لكن الحقيقة التي لا بد من أن نعيها جيداً هي أن الكتاب المقدس إن لم يكن محفوظ في العقل والقلب ونسير بمقتضاه كدستور وحيد لحياتنا، فلن يكون له قيمة للحماية، لأن الحماية فيه تأتي من مقاومة إبليس بآياته، وليس وضع ما به من ورق وحبر تحت رؤؤسنا. فعندما أدان الله بنات شعبه في سفر إشعياء 3: 16-20 " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ يَتَشَامَخْنَ وَيَمْشِينَ مَمْدُودَاتِ الأَعْنَاقِ وَغَامِزَاتٍ بِعُيُونِهِنَّ وَخَاطِرَاتٍ فِي مَشْيِهِنَّ وَيُخَشْخِشْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ ، يُصْلِعُ السَّيِّدُ هَامَةَ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ وَيُعَرِّي الرَّبُّ عَوْرَتَهُنَّ. يَنْزِعُ السَّيِّدُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ زِينَةَ الْخَلاَخِيلِ وَالضَّفَائِرِ وَالأَهِلَّةِ وَالْحَلَقِ وَالأَسَاوِرِ وَالْبَرَاقِعِ وَالْعَصَائِبِ وَالسَّلاَسِلِ وَالْمَنَاطِقِ وَحَنَاجِرِ الشَّمَّامَاتِ وَالأَحْرَازِ". لم يكن السبب مجرد اهتمامهن الشديد بالشكليات بل أيضا لحملهن الأحراز والأهلة، والأهلة جمع هلال وهو أحد أشكال القمر، والكلمة العبرية للأحراز تشير إلى تمائم على هيئة حيات كانت تُرتدى للحماية. وقد يكون من المهم هنا أن نشير إلى السيدات الللاتي يحملن حتى اليوم خاتم الأذن على شكل هلال، أو حتى المباني التي تضع أو ترسم صور أو تماثيل للهلال، أليس هذا عجيباً مدي تمسكنا بالعبادات القديمة دون أن ندري ونعتقد أننا نعبد الله الواحد؟ ألا نرى حتى اليوم ما لدى السيدات من مصوغات ذهبية على شكل ثعابين؟ كل هذا ما إلا تمسك بآلهة الماضي، وعلينا كمسيحيين أن نعي خطورة أن نرتبط بأي شيء له علاقة بآلهة الماضي، وبالطبع نفس الكلام ينطبق على آلهة الفراعنة. فكثيراً دون أن ندري نتحلى أو نُعّلق تمائم بما له ارتباط بآلهة الفراعنة. 
5. من يرقى رقية "habar Heber"
هذا التعبير يشير إلى استخدام التعاويذ لتقييد الآخرين.
6. من يسأل جانا أو تابعة
فالرب يحذر بشدة "النفس التي تلتفت إلى الجان "ob" أو إلى التوابع " Yiddeoni". أجعل وجهي ضد تلك النفس وأقطعها من شعبها.. لاويين 6:20، كما كانت الوصية في العهد القديم "وإذا كان في رجل أو امرأة جان أو تابعة فإنه يقتل بالحجارة يرجمونه. دمه عليه.. لاويين 27:20".
هذه هي طرق الاتصال بالأرواح الشريرة كما كشفها لنا نور الوحي في سفر التثنية أي منذ نحو ما يزيد عن 3000 عاما. ولا يزال استخدام هذه الدوائر باقيا إلى الآن في البلاد المتخلفة كما في البلاد المتقدمة.. في كل بلاد العالم على نحو سواء. ربما تختلف الأسماء من بلد إلى آخر أو من عصر إلى عصر، وربما تختلف في التفاصيل لكنها في النهاية لا تخرج عن جوهرها عما ذكره الوحي.
وهذه بعضا من الأسماء المعاصرة التي تطلق على دوائر الاتصال بالأرواح الشريرة..
أ. قراءة الأبراج "Astrology" ب. قراءة الكف "Palmistry" ج.قراءة الفنجان د.الأحجبة والتمائم "Amulets" هـ. التفاؤل والتشاؤم بأمور معينة
لكن هل وجود كل هذه الآيات يدل على اعتراف الكتاب المقدس بوجود مثل هذه الأعمال المدعوة بالسحر، تحضير أرواح موتى، قراءة الأبراج، وكل هذه الوسائل لمعرفة الغيب؟
للإجابة على هذا السؤال نحتاج أن نوّضح أولاً المعنى المقصود من الأمر الإلهي في لاويين20: 6-7 " والنفس التي تلتفت إلى الجان وإلى التوابع لتزني وراءهم، أجعل وجهي ضد تلك النفس وأقطعها من شعبها، فتتقدسون وتكونون قديسين لأني أنا الرب إلهكم ". 
فما المقصود بالزنى في هذا الجزء؟ نجد أن كلمة زنى في الكتاب المقدس لها ترجمتان، Fornication – Adultery وكل من الكلمتين له استخدام خاص، فالكلمة Fornication تستخدم للزنى بين آي رجل وإمرأة وكل منهما ليس متزوجاً، أما الكلمةAdultery فهي تستخدم فقط للزنى الذي يحدث بين المتزوجين. والسبب في هذا الفرق يأتي من فهم أصل الكلمة ومصدرها في اللغة. فالكلمة Adultery تتكون من مقطعين، ad وتعني to ، وكلمة alter وتعني another فالكلمة بهذا يكون معناها " يعطي ذاته لآخر". فالمرأة المتزوجة (مثلاً) إذا أعطت نفسها لآخر يكون هذا هو adultery وهذاهو سبب الطلاق في المسيحية. ومن الناحية الروحية، يُعتبر زنى روحيي إذا الشخص أعطى ذاته لعبادة إله آخر غير الله الحي. لذلك، نجد في حزقيال " زنت يهوذا وزنت إسرائيل " آي عبدت إلها آخر ( الأصنام ). وبالتالي، الآية في لاويين20: 6-7 تكون بالمعنى " النفس التي تعطي نفسها للجان، والشيطان، فالله نفسه يجعل وجهه ضد تلك النفس ...". 
نعم لا ننكر أن الشيطان له مقدرة تفوق قدرة الإنسان، ويستطيع أن يعمل بعض الأمور الخارقة للطبيعة حتى لدرجة أنه يستطيع أن يظهر حتى ولو في صورة ملاك نور ليصل إلى هدفه الواحد وهو تضليل الناس بعيداً عن محبة الله الذي أظهر فداؤه لمن يقبله في شخص المسيح المصلوب المقام. لكن هل مقدرة الشيطان هذه بلا حدود كالله؟، وهل معرفته لكل شيء في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل كالله؟ وهل هو موجود في كل مكان في نفس الوقت كالله؟ بالطبع الإجابة واضحة على كل هذه التساؤلات بأنها " لا " و إلا يكون هو نفسه الإله، وحاشا لله هذا الافتراض. فعلينا دائماً أن نتذكر: 
1- إن القول بتأثير الشياطين على العالم تأثيراً مُطلقاً يتنافى مع قدرة الله وعدله ومحبته للبشر. فمن صفات الله أن قدرته تفوق أي قدرة لأي كائن من الكائنات الموجودة. فهو خالق الكل، وضابط الكل، ومحبته فائقة. فإذا سلمنا بأن للشياطين القدرة على البشر بدون قيود فهذا يتنافى مع محبة الله للبشر وحمايته لهم. 
2- الشياطين مُقّيدة الحرية ولا يمكنها التصرف دون السماح من الله. فقد منع الله الشيطان أن يمد يده إلى "نفس" أيوب (أي1: 12). ولم تستطع الشياطين أن تدخل الخنازير إلا بعد أن سمح لها الرب يسوع بذلك (متى 8: 32، مرقس 5: 13). وقال يسوع لبطرس " سمعان، هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحنطة، ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك " (لوقا 22: 31-32). 
3- إن المسيح له سلطان مطلق على الشياطين. وهذا واضح في العديد من المواضع مثل: لوقا 9: 42، متى 17: 18، مرقس 9: 14-29. ونحن نعلم أن المسيح جاء لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولي 8: 3).
4- إن الرب يسوع وهبنا نفس السلطان على الشياطين. قد أعلن لنا الرب أننا يمكننا أن نتفادى أذى الشياطين، بل وأكثر من ذلك أن نُخرجها بإسمه المبارك، كما أن الله أعطانا أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو، أي كل القوى الشيطانية. وقد استخدم الرسل السبعين هذا السلطان ورجعوا إلى المسيح فرحين قائلين ( "يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك" لوقا 10: 17 ).
ΙΙ – وماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس بخصوص معرفة الغيب عن طريق دراسة الأبراج؟
وهنا قد يعترض سائل قائلاً: هذا قد يكون صحيحاً بالنسبة إلى الأرواح الشريرة والجان، لكن دراسة الأبراج ومعرفة الغيب منها فهذا علم وليس أرواح فلماذا نرفضه؟
وللإجابة على هذا السؤال نحتاج أن نعرف ولو القليل عن هذا العلم:
· أخذ البابليون موضوع التنجيم بجدية في عام 3000 قبل الميلاد. وقد أعتقد هؤلاءالقدماء أن قوى المجموعات الكوكبية تؤثر على حياة البشر.
· توجد مدرستين رئيستين في علم التنجيم وهما، علم التنجيم النجمي وهو يتعلق بموقع النجوم منالشمس وقت ميلاد الفرد، والآخر هو علم التنجيم الأستوائي وهو يتعلق بمجموعة منالنجوم والتي تقع علي 30 درجة من دائرة البروج. وقد أُسِسَ هذا النوع من علم التنجيمكمحاولة للإجابة على بعض الأسئلة المحيرة لعلماء هذا المجال. لأن بعض المجموعات من الكواكب حيرت علماءالتنجيم لأنها لا تقع في مجال الثلاثين درجة المعينة
فهناك بعض المجادلات التي تقف ضد صحة علم التنجيم واليك البعض منها:-
1. تضارب علم التنجيم النجمي مع علم التنجيم الاستوائي بين المحترفين في علم الفلك
2. يوجد 250 مليار نجم (250.000.000.000) في الممررات الكوكبية وأكثر من 100 مليار (100.000.000.000) مجموعة كوكبية تدورفي الفضاء. وعليه فيوجد 000و000و000و000و000و000و000و25 نجم في الفضاء والتي يمكن أنتشكل شخصية الفرد وهي تؤثر علي كل ما يحبه أو يمقته الفرد وتحدد اتجاهه في الحياة. فطبقاً لعلم الفلك يتأثر كل شخص بعلامات متعلقة بوقت ميلاده وميلاد أجداده. أي أن الإنسان، في نظرهم، هو محصلةمجموعة من العلامات المرتبطة بدائرة البروج، وهذا ما يحاول علماء الفلك إقناع الناس به.
3. لماذا نحكم علي كل شيء بزمن الميلاد؟ لماذا مثلا لا تكون وقت الحمل؟
4. كما قال جميس براندي " يبدو أن الطبيب الذي يساعد علي ولادة المولود يلعب دوراًله تأثير جاذبي على ساعة ميلاد الجنين يفوق في قدرته كل مجال الجاذبية في كوكبالمريخ بأكلمه. 
5. لبعد هذه النجوم بمسافات تقاس بالسنين الضوئية فنحن نرى بعض الضوء من هذهالنجوم والتي لا بقاء لها وربما قد انفجرت أو اختفت أكثرها من آلاف أو ملايينالسنين الماضية فهل يمكن قبول فكرة تحكم هذه النجوم في شخصية الفرد أو تركبيه
6. يقول علماء الفلك أن مجموعات من النجوم قد تحركت من مكانها أكثر من 2000 عاممضت. وقد تحركت وكل العلامات والأدلة المستخدمة تؤكد تحركها لأكثر من 30 درجة غرباً، وبالتالي فبدلاً منأن تكون في موقع "العذراء" تجد نفسك في موقع " الجدي ".
ويحذرنا الكتاب المقدس في تنثية 4: 19 " وَلِئَلا تَرْفَعَ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلى السَّمَاءِ وَتَنْظُرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ كُل جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ التِي قَسَمَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِجَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ التِي تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاءِ فَتَغْتَرَّ وَتَسْجُدَ لهَا وَتَعْبُدَهَا. 20 وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ أَخَذَكُمُ الرَّبُّ وَأَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ كُورِ الحَدِيدِ مِنْ مِصْرَ لِتَكُونُوا لهُ شَعْبَ مِيرَاثٍ كَمَا فِي هَذَا اليَوْمِ ". وفي سفر التثنية 17: 2-5 " إِذَا وُجِدَ فِي وَسَطِكَ فِي أَحَدِ أَبْوَابِكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ يَفْعَلُ شَرّاً فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ بِتَجَاوُزِ عَهْدِهِ وَيَذْهَبُ وَيَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَيَسْجُدُ لهَا أَوْ لِلشَّمْسِ أَوْ لِلقَمَرِ أَوْ لِكُلٍّ مِنْ جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ - الشَّيْءَ الذِي لمْ أُوصِ بِهِ وَأُخْبِرْتَ وَسَمِعْتَ وَفَحَصْتَ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الأَمْرُ صَحِيحٌ أَكِيدٌ. قَدْ عُمِل ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسُ فِي إِسْرَائِيل فَأَخْرِجْ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُل أَوْ تِلكَ المَرْأَةَ الذِي فَعَل ذَلِكَ الأَمْرَ الشِّرِّيرَ إِلى أَبْوَابِكَ الرَّجُل أَوِ المَرْأَةَ وَارْجُمْهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ ".
فعبادة الشمس أو القمر هي تماما مثل الاعتماد عليها واللجوء إليها منأجل القيادة والإرشاد. فالسؤال هو لماذا يخلق الإنسان لنفسه دوائر من القلق والتعب دون داعينتيجة إيمان لا أساس منطق عقلي له ؟ لماذا تخلق توقعات زائفة؟
فإن كان هناك مصمم بارع خارج حدود الزمن والفضاء، وهو الله وحده، فلماذا يضع الإنسان نفسه في قيود لجزء من المخلوقات في الوقت الذي فيه يمكن له أنيعبد خالق الكون ؟ لماذا تسجد للفخار بدلا من صانعه "الفخاري" لماذا تثني علىبرنامج الكمبيوتر بدلا من أن تكرم مصصمه؟
III – وماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس بخصوص تحضير أرواح الموتى؟
فإن كان الشيطان يستطيع أن يظهر حتى في صورة ملاك نور، فليس من الصعب عليه أن يظهر لمواليه على صورة من مات ويّدعي أنه الميت الحقيقي، ولكثرة معرفته بالماضي، ولحكمته الكثيرة، يستطيع أن يربط الأمور بعضها ببعض ويعطي النصائح لطالبه التي تظهر عليها مظاهر الحكمة، لكنها الفخ المنصوب للإيقاع بالطالب، وبالولي في براثن الخطية المرفوضة من الله والتي فيها يعلن الطالب رفضه لله، ويوافق على رفض الله له.
وبهذا الخصوص لنا في سفر صموئيل الأول 28: 3-20 قصة مثيرة، اختلفت فيها التفسيرات، وهاجمنا بها المعارضون متهمين الكتاب المقدس بحسب فهمهم بأنه يوافق على تحضير أرواح الموتى! في حين أن سرد ما حدث شراً من شخص في الكتاب المقدس، لا يفيد بأن الكتاب المقدس يوافق على ما عمل، بل وبتكملة القصة في أصحاح 31 نرى العقاب الذي لحق بشاول وأولاده. 
لكن دعونا أولاً نقرأ القصة كما هي في النص الكتابي ثم نبحثها:
وَمَاتَ صَمُوئِيلُ وَنَدَبَهُ كُلُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي الرَّامَةِ فِي مَدِينَتِهِ. وَكَانَ شَاوُلُ قَدْ نَفَى أَصْحَابَ الْجَانِّ وَالتَّوَابِعِ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. فَاجْتَمَعَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ وَجَاءُوا وَنَزَلُوا فِي شُونَمَ وَجَمَعَ شَاوُلُ جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَزَلَ فِي جِلْبُوعَ. وَلَمَّا رَأَى شَاوُلُ جَيْشَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ خَافَ وَاضْطَرَبَ قَلْبُهُ جِدّاً. فَسَأَلَ شَاوُلُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ, فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ الرَّبُّ لاَ بِالأَحْلاَمِ وَلاَ بِالأُورِيمِ وَلاَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ. فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: «فَتِّشُوا لِي عَلَى إمْرَأَةٍ صَاحِبَةِ جَانٍّ فَأَذْهَبَ إِلَيْهَا وَأَسْأَلَهَا». فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبِيدُهُ: «هُوَذَا إمْرَأَةٌ صَاحِبَةُ جَانٍّ فِي عَيْنِ دُورٍ». فَتَنَكَّرَ شَاوُلُ وَلَبِسَ ثِيَاباً أُخْرَى, وَذَهَبَ هُوَ وَرَجُلاَنِ مَعَهُ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ لَيْلاً. وَقَالَ: «اعْرِفِي لِي بِالْجَانِّ وَأَصْعِدِي لِي مَنْ أَقُولُ لَكِ». فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «هُوَذَا أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ مَا فَعَلَ شَاوُلُ, كَيْفَ قَطَعَ أَصْحَابَ الْجَانِّ وَالتَّوَابِعِ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. فَلِمَاذَا تَضَعُ شَرَكاً لِنَفْسِي لِتُمِيتَهَا؟» فَحَلَفَ لَهَا شَاوُلُ بِالرَّبِّ: «حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ, إِنَّهُ لاَ يَلْحَقُكِ إِثْمٌ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ». فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «مَنْ أُصْعِدُ لَكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «أَصْعِدِي لِي صَمُوئِيلَ». فَلَمَّا رَأَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ صَمُوئِيلَ صَرَخَتْ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ, وَقَالَتِ لِشَاوُلَ: «لِمَاذَا خَدَعْتَنِي وَأَنْتَ شَاوُلُ؟» فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلِكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي. فَمَاذَا رَأَيْتِ؟» فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ لِشَاوُلَ: «رَأَيْتُ آلِهَةً يَصْعَدُونَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ». فَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَا هِيَ صُورَتُهُ؟» فَقَالَتْ: «رَجُلٌ شَيْخٌ صَاعِدٌ وَهُوَ مُغَطًّى بِجُبَّةٍ». فَعَلِمَ شَاوُلُ أَنَّهُ صَمُوئِيلُ, فَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَجَدَ. فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لِمَاذَا أَقْلَقْتَنِي بِإِصْعَادِكَ إِيَّايَ؟» فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ: «قَدْ ضَاقَ بِي الأَمْرُ جِدّاً. اَلْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ يُحَارِبُونَنِي, وَالرَّبُّ فَارَقَنِي وَلَمْ يَعُدْ يُجِيبُنِي لاَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ بِالأَحْلاَمِ. فَدَعَوْتُكَ لِتُعْلِمَنِي مَاذَا أَصْنَعُ». فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ: «وَلِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي وَالرَّبُّ قَدْ فَارَقَكَ وَصَارَ عَدُوَّكَ؟ وَقَدْ فَعَلَ الرَّبُّ لِنَفْسِهِ كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ عَنْ يَدِي, وَقَدْ شَقَّ الرَّبُّ الْمَمْلَكَةَ مِنْ يَدِكَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِقَرِيبِكَ دَاوُدَ. لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ وَلَمْ تَفْعَلْ حُمُوَّ غَضَبِهِ فِي عَمَالِيقَ, لِذَلِكَ قَدْ فَعَلَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ الْيَوْمَ. وَيَدْفَعُ الرَّبُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَيْضاً مَعَكَ لِيَدِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ. وَغَداً أَنْتَ وَبَنُوكَ تَكُونُونَ مَعِي, وَيَدْفَعُ الرَّبُّ جَيْشَ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَيْضاً لِيَدِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ». فَأَسْرَعَ شَاوُلُ وَسَقَطَ عَلَى طُولِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَخَافَ جِدّاً مِنْ كَلاَمِ صَمُوئِيلَ, وَأَيْضاً لَمْ تَكُنْ فِيهِ قُوَّةٌ, لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَأْكُلْ طَعَاماً النَّهَارَ كُلَّهُ وَاللَّيْلَ.
وبالرجوع إلى القصة في صموئيل الأول 28 يكون لنا الكثير من التساؤلات التي تساعدنا على فهم حقيقة الأمر.
· تذهب المدرسة التفسيرية الأولى لهذا الموقف إلى رفض الفكرة بأن الذي ظهر هو صموئيل الحقيقي، لكنه روح شرير. وأدلتهم على هذا تقع في:
1 – لا يوجد دليل أن الذي ظهر هو صموئيل، بل المرأة صرخت ووصفت شكل من رأته، على أنه شيخ ويلبس جُبه، (وبالطبع صموئيل كان شخصية معروفة في شكله وملابسه لكل شعب اليهود في ذلك الوقت). ولأن شاول يريد صموئيل ففهم أنه هو، وهو الذي أعلن أنه صموئيل. 
2- هذا الذي ظهر، خرج من الأرض، وبالطبع صموئيل النبي كان في فردوس النعيم.
3 – هذا الذي ظهر أطلق عليه اسم " الآلهة "، وهذا الاسم لم يُطلق أبداً على صموئيل النبي.
4 – عن ما ورد في النص " فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لِمَاذَا أَقْلَقْتَنِي بِإِصْعَادِكَ إِيَّايَ؟» فهذا على أن الذي يتكلم معروف في عقل كل من شاول والعرافة بأنه صموئيل، وهذا لكثرة مكر الشيطان ليقنع طالبيه بأفكاره.
5- ما قاله صموئيل لشاول لم يكن فيه شيء من النبوة، فكل إسرائيل يعرف أن الله رفض شاول وأعطى المملكة لداود. أما عن موت شاول وأبناؤه فمن المتوقع في الحروب أن يموت آي شخص.
6 - هل من الممكن أن يذهب شاول إلى نفس المكان الذي فيه صموئيل النبي؟
· أما المدرسة التفسيرية الثانية، فهي تقتنع بأن الله هو الذي أرسل صموئيل فعلاً إلى شاول لتوبيخه على فعلته الشنيعة. والأدلة على ذلك أن المرأة صرخت من الخوف عندما رأته، لأنه لم يكن الروح الشرير المعتاد الذي تعودت أن تراه في كل مرة. فصموئيل هنا لم يحضر بناء على طلب المرأة، لكن الله أرسله بصورة معجزية غير متوقعة من صاحبة المعرفة بهذا الدجل، ليعلن لشاول المصير المحتوم عليه من الله. وحيث أن الكتاب لم يشرح لنا بالتفصيل ما حدث، فليس لنا الخوض لأكثر مما هو معلن لنا. 
وحتى إن اختلف المفسرون المسيحيون على حقيقة ما حدث في هذه القصة الوحيدة من نوعها في الكتاب المقدس، فكلا الفريقين لم يُقر أبداً قبول الكتاب المقدس لتحضير الأرواح. وهذا إلى جانب أنه من المعروف في علم التفسير أنه لا يجوز أن نبني عقيدة كتابية بناء على موقف واحد لم يتكرر، ولا يوجد اتفاق في تفسيره، لكن لا بد من دراسة باقي ما يقوله الكتاب كله بنفس الخصوص. 
وللوصول إلى مُلّخص لهذا الموضوع، فعلينا أن نراجع بعض المفاهيم الإيمانية المسيحية، ومنها نصل إلى القرار السليم.
· نعرف أن الله خلق الملائكة، و يطلق الكتاب المقدس أسماء مختلفة على كائن شرير يعيث فسادا في الأرض فيستعمل كلمة شيطان العبرية والتي تعني المقاوم لأنه يقاوم مشيئة الله ،ويستخدم أيضا كلمة إبليس ذات الأصل اليوناني diabolos ومعناها المشتكي ، والشيطان بحسب المسيحية هو كائن روحي له سلطان على زمرة من الكائنات الروحية النجسة الخاضعة له وهم شياطين أيضا ( متى 9 :34 ) وكان الشيطان في الأصل من ملائكة الله ولكنه وبسبب غروره وكبريائه سقط من المجد الذي كان فيه جارا معه مجموعة من الملائكة الموالين له لتتحول إلى أرواح نجسة حيث اعتقد أنه يستطيع أن يصير مثل الإله ( أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ.)( أشعياء 14 :13 - 15 ). 
ورغم سقوطه فأنه لم يفقد القوة الملائكية التي كان يتمتع بها فقدراته أقوى بكثير من قدرات الإنسان العادي ، وله ملكات عقلية كالإدراك والتمييز والتذكر وأحاسيس مختلفة كالخوف والألم ( مرقس 5 :7) والاشتهاء كما أنه يمتلك القدرة على الاختيار ( أفسس 6 :12 ) وبسبب تمرد الشيطان أمر الله بطُرده مع أتباعه إلى جهنم بقيود في الظلام محروس من الملائكة ( 2 بطرس 2 : 4 ) ( يهوذا 6 )، ولكن هذا لم يوقفه من العمل بالشر على الأرض ( 1 بطرس 5 :8 ) .
وهكذا فالمسيحية تؤمن بوجود نوعين من المخلوقات العاقلة : البشر و الملائكة ( ملائكة الله الأخيار و الشيطان وملائكته الأشرار ).
· نعرف أن الله منذ سقوط أدم وحواء وقد دبر الخلاص للبشرية المبني على مولود المرأة الذي يسحق رأس الحية، وقد تحقق هذا الوعد بالخلاص لمن يقبل هذا المولود " المسيح " الذي دفع ثمن خطية البشرية بالموت على الصليب. لكن منذ وقت أدم، والله صوراً متكررة عن خلاصه القادم في المسيح، مجهزاً عقل البشرية لاستيعاب هذا العمل الإلهي العظيم. وخلال العصور رأينا كيف كان الله مع الشعب الذي وثق في مواعيده وعاش منتظراً خلاصه.
· لم يمنع الله الشيطان عن العمل في العالم، وأيضاً لم يُجبر الله الإنسان على أن يؤمن به. بل ترك لكل شخص حرية اختيار الفريق الذي يعيش معه وله. إما أن يختار طريق الله وخلاصه المُنتظر (بالنسبة لشعب العهد القديم) والمعلن في المسيح الذبيح الوحيد المقبول أمام العدالة الإلهية لدفع ثمن الخطية (بالنسبة لشعب العهد الجديد)، وإما رفض هذا الطريق وعبادة الشيطان المُمّثل في الأصنام، الشمس والأقمار، إرضاء الجان بتمرير أبناؤهم في النار، ورفض الكتاب المقدس ككلمة الله المعصومة من الخطأ ... وكل هذه الطرق للعبادات المعادية لله. فصار للإنسان الحرية الكاملة لاختيار طريق الحياة مع الله أو الحياة مع الشيطان. 
· نعرف أن لكل قائد أسلوبه في إدارة شئون مملكته، فالله يدير شئون مملكته بما هو واضح من تعاليم كاملة في الكتاب المقدس، وللشيطان أيضاً طرقه في إدارة شئون مملكته بما يقنع به من يسلموه دفة حياتهم. فالشيطان يسعى بصورة مستمرة على زرع التمرد داخل قلب الإنسان على كلام الله واضعاً فيه الرغبة في المعرفة. وكان هذا الدافع الذي أقنع به حواء (تصيران كالله تعرفان الخير والشر)، هو الدافع لبدء سقوط البشرية كلها.
· ومن ذلك الوقت وحتى الآن يسعى الشيطان لجذب الإنسان بعيداً عن مملكة الله، متداعياً بأكاذيبه عن قوته في المعرفة، وفي الامتلاك، وفي المقدرة على تحقيق الرغبات الشخصية للإنسان. فهو الذي واجه المسيح نفسه، مظهراً معرفته الماكرة لقدرة الله، ولما سجله الوحي المقدس من كلام الله، ومظهراً قدرته إذ قال للمسيح " أعطيك كل هذا .." ونرى أن المسيح لم يوّجه له توبيخ على معرفته، ولا على مقدرته، لكن وبخه على أسلوب استخدامه الماكر للمعرفة. 
· ومن هنا يأتي أهمية تحديد لمن نحن، ومن نصدق، ومع من نسير، وعلى آي قوة نعتمد؟ فإذا اخترنا أن يكون الكتاب المقدس هو مرشدنا الوحيد، فعلينا بمعرفته، والوثوق به، وطاعة ما به من تعاليم. أما أن اخترنا الشيطان قائداً فلنشبع بما يقدمه لنا من طرق يحاول بها أن يعطينا المعرفة للحيطة من المستقبل.


منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
------------------------
السحر في المسيحية
الأخ يوسف رياض – مقتبسة من كتاب الشيطان

في كل ديانة وعقيدة في العالم هناك دائما إرتباط مع السحر, أو مع العالم الغير المرئي للجن, ودائما نرى كيف إن كل ديانة وعقيدة لها أشكال متعددة من الطقوس السحرية, البعض منها أبيض والبعض اسود, وكذلك أحيانا صرنا نسمع بالسحر الاحمر, وكيف إن كل ديانة لها تشكيلة مختلفة من الطلاسم والطقوس التي يتم فيها إضافة نصوص وآيات من كتبتهم الدينية.....

والأسئلة التي دائما نسمعها من إخوتنا المسلمين هي : 
- هل في المسيحية إعتقاد في السحر, أي هل هناك سماح إلهي, أي من الله سبحانه وتعالى, أن يقوم المسيحييون بأعمال السحر؟

- هل هناك أحجبة أو طلاسم معينة يستخدمها المسيحيون للحماية من الشر أو الحسد او الأعمال الشريرة للسحرة؟

- كيف يعرف المسيحيون المستقبل؟ 

- هل هناك طرق لمعرفة الغيب مثل قراءة الفنجان, أو قراءة الأبراج, أو قراءة الكف ؟

تعالوا لنعرف الجواب الحق من كتاب الله الحق (الكتاب المقدس)

السحر هو مجال اظهر الشيطان فيه حقا كل حذقه وفنه وله فيه باع طويل، قاصدا ان يجعل البشر على اتصال مباشر معه، وحتى يضعون أيديهم في يده، وحتى يلجأون اليه ويستشيرونه، فيكونون في ذلك في صف الاعداء المتمردين صراحة على ألله.

لأن الله في الكتاب المقدس يقول : { فالعصيان هو خطيئة كممارسة العلم بالغيب } (1صموئيل, الفصل 15: 23). وكذلك الرب يجعل وجهه ضدهم ( لاويين, الفصل 20: 6، 27)، وهو بسبب السحر يكرههم (كتاب التثنية, الفصل 18: 12). 

والممارسات السحرية تنقسم الى ثلاثة انشطة رئيسية هي: 
1 ـ أساليب شيطانية مختلفة للحصول على المعرفة. 
2 ـ أساليب لإستجلاب قوة الشيطان، لإحداث ضرر أو لإتقائه. 
3 ـ أعتقادات خرافية. 

أولآ : أساليب الحصول على المعرفة : 
والغرض من هذه الممارسات هو الحصول على معلومات عن الماضي أو الحاضر, وبالأكثر عن المستقبل.... 

فالأنسان المحروم من السلام في قلبه، والقلٍـق على مستقبله، يلجأ الى اساليب متعددة للحصول على هذه المعرفة منها : الاتصال بالأرواح او قراءة الطالع المكتوب في السماء عن طريق سـؤال النجـوم, ومنها إستشارة الموتى, أو الأبـراج أو الطلاسم. 

وهذه المعرفة يتم الحصول عليها عن طريق وسطاء بين الانسان والأرواح الشريرة. ومن هنا كانت علاقتها الوثيقة بالعبادات الوثنية كقول الكتاب { فيسألون الأصنام وأرواح الموتى ومن يتعاملون مع الجن ومن يُحـّضرون الأرواح } (أشعياء, الفصل 19: 3). 

فلقد أستغل الشيطان شغف الانسان المسكين لمعرفة المستقبل الذي قصد الله في حكمته أن يجعله مخفي عن الناس، ليحوله بذلك عما لم تر عين، ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما أعده ألله للذين يحبونه، فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه القدوس. (1كورنثوس, الفصل 2: 9). 

نعم, لقد أراد الله للإنسان أن يعرف ما أعده وحضره له من خيرات وبركات ونعم وفرح, وكل هذا أعلنه في كتابه المقدس, سواء في العهد القديم أو في العهد الجديد, لكن الشيطان ما زال يقاوم الله ويحاول أن يمنع الناس من قراءة الكتاب المقدس والإطلاع عليه, وايضاً يحاول أن يقنعهم ويخدعهم باللجوء إلى السحر وعالم الغيب المظلم, حتى يصلوا إلى الله, أو يتقوا شر بني آدم, أو حتى يحصلوا على البركات التي الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أفاض بها من قبل 2000 سنة على كل الناس من خلال السيد المسيح عندما قام من الموت وصعد إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله في الأعالي .

وهذا ليس بمستغرب على الانسان الذي سعى من البداية للأكل من شجرة المعرفة فسقط ومات، اما شجرة الحياة فلم يُعـطِها إهتماماً!! 

لقد كان الملوك قديما يستشيرون العرافين فيما يتخذونه من قرارات (حزقيال, الفصل21: 21)، بل وكانوا يضمون الى بلاطهم المجوس والسحرة والعرافين والمنجمين (دانيال, الفصل 2). ولا زال هذا الامر موجودا حتى اليوم، إذ ذكرت العديد من الصحف إن العديد من رؤساء الدول وبالأخص العربية يستشيرون السحرة والعرافين الذين يعملون لهم الطلاسم والأحراز والمحابس... فيا لها من مأساة لهؤلاء الرؤساء ومأساة شعوبهم، الذين انحرفوا عن الله واستشاروا الشيطان لتدبير امورهم ومصائرهم. 

نحن لا ننكر إن اقوال العرافين والمنجمين قد تصدق وتتحقق في بعض الأحيان. لكننا نعزو ذلك لا الى كون الأرواح الشريرة تعرف كل شيء، او تعرف المستقبل، فواضح من كلمة ألله انه لا يوجد من يعرف كل شيء، أو يعرف المستقبل سوى ألله (دانيال, الفصل 2: 27 ، 28 و إشعياء, الفصل 41: 23). 

ففي أيام الملك نبو خذنصّر نقرأ كيف إن الملك حلم حُلما ونساه, ثم طلب من السحرة والمجوس والعرافين ان يفسروا له الحلم فعجزوا, عدا دانيال الذي حباه الله بنعمة من عنده فعرف الحلم وتفسيره.... وكذلك من قبله كيف حلم فرعون مصر حلمه المشهور وكذلك لما طلب من المفسرين والحكماء والعرافيين والسحرة في مصر أن يفسروا له الحلم, جميعهم عجزوا ما عدا يوسف الصديق الذي بنعمة الله إستطاع أن يُفسّر الحلم, حتى قال فرعون عن يوسف إنه رجل فيه من روح الله, ( كتاب التكوين, الفصل 41: 38 ). 

لكن نظرا لأن تلك الأرواح الشريرة لها ذاكرة كبيرة، كما ان لها حرية حركة مع سرعة فائقة، ونظرا لأنها تابعة لمملكة دقيقة التنظيم، ثم نظرا لسيطرة الشيطان على أمور الأرض في حدود ما سمح الله له به، فأن تلك الأرواح الشريرة بوسعها ان تعــرف اشياء كثيرة جدا عن الماضي والحاضر، وتستطيع ان تُقـّدم إستنتاجات معقولة بالنسبة للمستقبل بنفس الأسلوب الذي يجعل أجهزة المخابرات تتنبأ بتحركات الجيوش المعادية او التنظيمات المناهضة، او كما تستطيع بعض المراكز العلمية ان تتنبأ بحركة الرياح او سقوط الأمطار وغيرها. 

ومن أساليب الحصول على المعرفة ما يلي : 

1ـ العرافة : وهو إسم يستخدم لكل وسائل الحصول على المعرفة بالطرق الشيطانية عن طريق استخدام ادوات العرافة المختلفة. ولقد اشار الكتاب المقدس الى بعضها, مثل : 

أ ـ هز السهام : مثل القرعة المعروفة. فكان يكتب على كل سهم إسم ما وتوضع الاسهم في الجعبة وتهز, ثم يسحب احد الاسهم والسهم الذي يخرج يكون الاسم المكتوب عليه هو الاسم الذي اختارته الالهة له (حزقيال, الفصل 21 :21 ). 

ب ـ إستشارة الترافيم : (حزقيال, الفصل 21 :21 )، أي الاصنام المنزلية الصغيرة. ومثلها إستشارة الخشب (هوشع, الفصل 4: 12) . 

ج ـ النظر الى اعضاء الجسم : مثل الكبد (حزقيال, الفصل 21: 21) اذ تُنحــر الاضحية ( من الخراف غالباُ ) وينظر الى كبدها إعتقادا بان الخطوط التي تظهر عليها تُعطي توجيهات لما يجب عمله. ويمكن ان يدخل تحت هذا العنوان ايضا الاساليب الاخرى مثل : قــراءة الفنجان، وقراءة الكف، وضرب الودع او الرمل، والنظر في اوراق اللعب (التاروت). 

2 ـ التنجيم : وهي احدى وسائل الحصول على معرفة المستقبل، ارتبطت بعبادة النجوم.

فالناس منذ القديم اعتقدوا ان الكواكب والاجرام السماوية لها علاقة بالحياة فوق الارض والاحداث التي تحدث عليها. ولهذا السبب فإن المنجمين يرسمون خريطة لموقع الأجرام السماوية بالنسبة لبعضها البعض في يوم مولد الإنسان، وبحسب هذه المواقع الانسان تتحدد صفات ذلك الشخص ويتحدد مستقبله!. 

على ان عجز المنجمين وجهلهم، أمرٌ يقره الواقع ويؤكده الكتاب المقدس. والرب القدير في نبؤة اشعياء يستهزى باشهر منجمي التاريخ، هم منجمو بابل قائلا: { وأضلتك حكمتك ومعرفتك... فيأتي عليك مكروه لا تعرفين أن تتخلصي منه، وتنزل بك كارثة لا تقدرين على ردها، ويأتي عليك بغتة خراب لا تتوقعينه... هاتي المنجمين والذين يراقبون الكواكب الذين يتنبأون لك شهرا بعد شهر. فلينقذوك مما سيأتي عليك! } (اشعياء, الفصل 47: 10ـ 13). 

وللاسف عادت من جديد عادة استشارة النجوم، واصبح بـاب "حظك اليوم" او "انت والنجوم" او "برجك اليوم" هو تقريبا الـباب الوحيد الثابت في جميع الصحف والمجلات الدورية فـي كـل بلاد العالم وبكل لغاته. 

3ـ الوسطاء الروحيون : وهي وسيلة اخرى من وسائل معرفة المستقبل عن طريق استخدام وسيط وخضوع ذلك الوسيط لسيطرة روح العرافة تماماً. 

ويسمى هولاء الوسطاء "توابع" و "أصحاب الجان" (لاويين, الفصل 19 :31 ؛ الفصل20 : 6 ،7 وتثنية, الفصل 18: 11 و 1صموئيل, الفصل 28: 3 ,7 ,9 ) والملفت للنظر إن غالبية الوسطاء يكونون من النساء، كتلك الجارية التي يحدثنا عنها سفر الاعمال (16 : 16 ـ 18). ويرتبط ايضا بهذه الطريقة، الطريقة الرابعة الاتية :

4 ـ استشارة الموتى ( أو تحضير الارواح ) : وهي طريقة للحصول على المعرفة عن طريق إستحضار أرواح الموتى، والتحدث معهم كما يزعمون. 

فاذا اضفنا الى رغبة الناس لمعرفة المستقبل، اشواقهم الطبيعية للاتصال باحبائهم الذي ماتوا، امكننا ان نفهم سر نجاح الشيطان في هذا الاسلوب الذي يمقته الرب غاية المقت. لان الارواح الشريرة التابعة للشيطان هي التي تحضر إلى هذه الجلسات. فأرواح الموتى من الاشرار هي الان حبيسة الهاوية في موضع العذاب. وإن كان لا يُصّرح لها بتخفيف العذاب الواقع عليها بأي قدر ولو بضئيل (بشارة لوقا, الفصل 16 : 24 )، فبالاحرى لايصرح لها بالخروج من سجنها. 
أما ارواح المؤمنين فهي الان مع المسيح في الفردوس موضع الراحة والعزاء وغير مصرح طبعا للوسطاء الاشرار ان يقلقوها باحضارها مرة اخرى الى عالم التعب والشقاء. 

إذاً من يحضر هذه الجلسات؟ 
لأنه إن كانت أرواح غير المؤمنين محبوسة في الهاوية تحت العذاب, وإرواح المؤمنين في الفردوس مع المسيح, إذاً فأي أرواح تحضر هذه الجلسات عندما يتم تحضير الأرواح؟؟؟

الجــواب : إن الذي يحضر الى هذه الجلسات لا يمكن ان يكون سوى أي الأرواح الشريرة التابعة للشيطان نفسه. 

ولهذه الأرواح الشريرة، مقدرة على تقليد الأصوات، ولهذا فكما خدع الشيطان أمنا حواء قديما إذ تكلم لها من خلال الحية (تكوين, الفصل 3)، هكذا تفعل الأرواح الشريرة التي تتكلم في هؤلاء الوسطاء. واحيانا يتكلم هؤلاء العرافون أو التوابع بصوت يشبه الهمس أو صوت الأموات! لأيهام ضحاياهم أنهم يحادثون الأموات فعلآ. 

لكن اسمع قضاء الرب الرهيب { البعض يقول: "استشيروا من يتعاملون مع الجن ومن يحضرون الأرواح الذين يهمسون ويتمتمون." فقل لهم: "اسأل إلهك أيها الشعب. لا تستشيروا الموتى لأجل الأحياء! " اذهبوا إلى شريعتي وعهدي! أما هؤلاء الذين تستشيرونهم فلا يعرفون كلام الله } (أشعياء, الفصل 8 : 19 ، 20).

وكراهية الرب لهذه الخطية واضحة جدا في حادثة ذهاب الملك شاول, أول ملك على إسرئيل الى إمراءة صاحبة جان لتحضر له روح النبي صموئيل, عندما ضاق به الحال وحاصرته جيوش الأعداء. فلقد ختم الملك شاول سجل خطاياه الكثيرة بهذه الخطية البشعة. مما جعل الرب يصدر عليه القضاء السريع اذ مات في اليوم التالي مباشرة (1 صموئيل, الفصل 28). ويقول الكتاب المقدس { فمات شاول لأنه خان الله ولم يعمل بكلامه، وأيضا لأنه ذهب إلى المــرأة التي تتعامل مع الجن واستشارهـا، بدلا من أن يستشير الله. لذلك أماته الله } (1 أخبار , الفصل 10: 13 ، 14). 

وهنا يبرز سؤال هام : 
أ لم تحضر العرافة روح النبي صموئيل بالفعل ؟ 
فكيف حدث هذا ؟ وما دلالته ؟ 
وهل يُـمكن ان يتكرر هذا ألأمر ؟..

نعم ان الذي اتى في تلك الحادثة بالذات هو روح النبي صموئيل (1 صموئيل, الفصل 28: 12 ، 14 ، 15)، لكن هذا كان استثناءاً وخروجاً عن القاعدة, أي إنه حصل مرة واحدة فقط لأجل غاية ما وبسماح من الله. 

ويؤكد هذا ان العرافة صرخت عندما رأت روح صموئيل مع ان الذي ذلك الغريب المتنكر كان قد طلب منها اصعاد روح صموئيل. فلذلك عندما بدأت المراة إتصالها بالجان ليحضر، اذا بروح صموئيل فعلا تظهر امامها وليس الروح الشرير (الجان) الذي اعتادت ان يحضر اليها في كل مرة. فمن ثم هذه العرافة فهمت ان الرجل المتنكر امامها لا يمكـن ان يكون شخـصا اخر سـوى شـاول المـلك نفسه (1 صموئيل, الفصل 28 : 12 ). 

وأما لماذا ارسل الرب روح صموئيل لشاول، فانما لإيقاع القضاء الالهي عليه وهو متلبس بجريمته كقول الرب { فإن كل واحد من بني إسرائيل أو الغرباء المقيمين في إسرائيل، إذا ابتعد عني، وصمم في قلبه أن يعبد الأصنام، ووجه نفسه إلى ما يوقعه في الشر، ثم يأتي إلى النبي ليستشيرني، فأنا الله أجيبه بنفسي. وأكون ضد هذا الشخص، وأجعل الناس يضربون به المثل، وأبيده من شعبي } (حزقيال, الفصل 14 : 7 و 8 ).

وهذا ما حدث فعلا مع شاول الملك ! ولم يكن سوى صموئيل مؤهلا لتوصيل ذلك القضاء الالهي الرهيب على الملك الشرير !... وأما قول النبي صموئيل للملك شاول { وغدا تكون أنت وبنوك معي } (1 صموئيل, الفصل 28: 19 ) فيعني ببساطة انهم سوف يفارقون الحياة بالموت، وتذهب أجسادهم الى القبر وأرواحهم إلى الهاوية. 

ثانيا: إستجلاب قوة الشيطان أو إتقاء ضرره.
اذا كــانت العرافة مرتبطة بمعرفة الشيطان، فهناك شيء أخر مرتبط بقوته وهو : { السحر }.

فالكتاب المقدس يُـقِـر بوجود السحر، فقديما عندما عمل موسى العجائب أمام فرعون, يقول الكتاب المقدس إن السحرة فعلوا كذلك بسحرهم, إذ طرحوا عصيهم فصارت ثعابين، كما حولوا الماء الى دم، وكذلك أصعدوا الضفادع ( خروج, الفصل 7: 8). وكان "ينيس ويمبريس" كبيرا سحرة فرعون، هما اللذان قاوما موسى (2 تيموثاوس, الفصل 3: 8) عندما قاوماه بتقليد عجائبه لأضعاف تاثيرها لدى الملك. 

والسحر هو عكس الصلاة..... فالصلاة هي أتصال بالله للأستعانة بقوته، بينما السحر هو اتصال بالشيطان لأستجلاب قوته الشريرة. 
فموسى لم يكن ساحراً كما يظن البعض, لأن الله في شريعته التي أنزلها من خلال موسى عندما تقابل معه وتكلم معه فوق جبل سيناء, الله أمر فيها بقتل كل من يعمل السحر بكافة أنواعه, لذلك فالنبي موسى لم يكن ساحراً لكنه عمل هذه الأعاجيب بقوة الله وسلطانه كونه نبي الله المرسل إلى فرعون.

وفي سفر الأعمال في العهد الجديد نقرأ عن السحر والسحرة في ثلاثة مواضع. حيث نقرأ عن سيمون الساحر في السامرة (أعمال الرسل, الفصل 8)، وعن "بار يشوع" في قبرص (أعمال الرسل, الفصل 13)، وعن الكثيرين من الذين كانوا يستعملون السحر في أفسس (أعمال الرسل, الفصل 19). 

لكن كم تعظم الله فحيث وجدت كلمته انحسرت كلمة السحر { وكثير من الذين يمارسون السحر، جمعوا كتبهم وأحرقوها قدام الناس. وحسبوا ثمن الكتب، فكانت الجملة خمسين ألف عملة نقدية مـن الفضـة. (أي ما يساوي 750 ملــيون دينار عراقي اليوم) وبهذه الطريقة كانت رسالة المسيح تنتشر بسرعة وتزيد قوة } (أعمال الرسل, الفصل 19: 19 ، 20) . 

والساحر عليه اولآ ان يبيع نفسه تمامآ للشيطان حتى يمده الشيطان بهذه القوة الخارقة. ولهذا فرغم كل الشهرة التي كانت لسيمون الساحر المذكور في (أعمال الرسل, الفصل 8)، إذ كانت كل المدينة تتبعه، فأن بطرس رأى حقيقته تمامآ.. { لأني أرى أنك مملوء بمرارة الحسد ومقيد بالشر } ( أعمال الرسل, الفصل 8: 23)، وماذا يمكن ان يقال بخلاف ذلك عن شخص قـد باع نفسه للأرواح الشريرة وينتظره نفس المصير الذي ينتظرها ؟!, فكثيرا ما انتهت حياة السحرة نهاية مأساوية. 

لكذلك في الإنجيل نقرأ عن النهي التام عن السحر مرارآ. ففي (رسالة غلاطية, الفصل 5: 20) السحر ياتي مباشرة بعد العبادة الوثنية. وكذلك في (كتاب الرؤيا, الفصل 21: 8) يأتي السحرة ضمن قائمة الذين نصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت، سابقون مباشرة لعبدة الأوثان!. 

وأردا انواع السحر هو المتستر بستار الدين والمرتبط به. حيث يقال عن بابل (صورة المسيحية المتروكة على الأرض بعد اختطاف الكنيسة الى السماء) { وسحـرك قاد كـل الأمم إلى الضلال } (كتاب الرؤيا, الفصل 18: 23). 

ولقد اعتاد الناس على تقسيم السحر الى نوعين، ابيض واسود. فالسحر الأبيض هو قوة فائقة ومظاهر خارقة واعمال عجيبة غير مصحوبة بأذى ظاهر، بل قد يكون احيانآ عمليات شفاء وعلاج أمراض وفيه فائدة وخيرات. وهي أنواع وطرق ومذاهب كثيرة جدآ. وكثيرآ ما عالجت بالفعل أمراض كثيرة، لكن الثمن المدفوع فادح جداً : شفاء مؤقت وشقاء أبدي !! 
فهناك أحداث كثيرة تؤكد إن الشيطان بوسعه أن يشفي لكنه بعد ذلك يُشقي ! 
لذلك فليتحذر القاريء.

أما السحر الاسود فهو المصحوب بضرر يقع على الغير. وفيه يطلب الساحر خصلة من شعر المراد أذيته وضرره، أو جزء من أظافره، أو قطعة من ملابسه.... وباستخدام طقوس سحرية تتعذب الضحية عذابا شديدا، وتصاب بالامراض الخطيرة, أو يقع الاذى عـلى بيت الضحـية أو أمواله وممتلكاته مثـل إتـلاف محـاصيله او مـوت بهائمه, أو قد يُصاب بكوارث ونكبات خطيرة. لكن ابيض ما في السحر هو في نظر الله اسود ومكروه جداً ولهذا كانت وصية الله الصريحة لشعبه { لا تدع ساحرة تعيش } (خروج, الفصل 22 : 18 ). 

ومع الاسف عاد السحر من جديد الى تلك المناطق التي انحسر قديما عنها. وذكر احد الخدام في امريكا هذا الامر المحزن، ان مليون طاولة سحر قد بيعت في امريكا في فترة وجيزة جدا. ومعظم الشباب الاوربي والامريكي قد مارس السحر لاسيما في الجامعات والمدارس العليا . 

والان دعنا نقرر تلك الحقائق الهامة :
1ـ ان السحر لايُبطل السحر. 
وان الشيطان اذا أفسد ودمر لا يكون بوسعه ارجاع الحال الى ما كان عليه. ففي ايام موسى استطاع السحرة ان يحولوا الماء إلى دم, لكنهم عجزوا على ان يعيدوا الدم الى ماء. وهم إستطاعوا إحضار الضفادع وملء البيوت بها وعجزوا عن صرفها. أما موسى فقد استطاع ذلك عن طريق الصلاة (خروج, الفصل 7: 22 , 8: 7 ,12). 

2 ـ ان السحر له قدرة محدودة. 
فنظرآ لأن الشيطان نفسه ليس كلي القدرة وأيضاُ ليس مـن ضمن قدرة الشيطان أن يخلق, فلهذا فعندما حول موسى التراب الذي في مصر الى بعوض اعترف السحرة بان {هذا إصبع الله } (خروج, الفصل 8: 19). وعندما طرح هرون عصاه وتحولت ثعبانا، فعل عرافو مصر كذلك بسحرهم مثله, حيث رموا عصيهم التي تحولت حالاً إلى أفاعي, لكن عصا هرون ابتلعت عصيهم! (خروج, الفصل 7: 10 ـ 12). 

3 ـ قد يُقـّدم السحرة بعض الخدمات للبشر لكن الثمن المدفوع فادح. 
وعليه فالمؤمن يرفض ان ينال أي شيء ولو كان الشفاء لجسده من الشيطان. كما يرفض ان يحصل على أية معلومات منه. فالمؤمن لا يتعامل مع تلك المملكة على الاطلاق. 

4 ـ المؤمن الحقيقي لا يصيبه السحر بأي أذى. 
فلا السحرة ولا الارواح الشريرة التي خلفهم ولا الشيطان رئيسهم الأعلى يقدر ان يلحق بالمؤمن أي أذى مهما كان (1 يوحنا, الفصل 5: 18). 

فلهذا السبب فقـد عجز بلعام العراف ان يلحق الضرر بشعب الله. ليس انه لا توجد على الأطلاق لدى العرافين قدرة للأذى بل لأن الكـتاب المقدس يقول ان قدرتهم لا تسري على الشعب الذي الرب ألهه { لا ينفع السحر ضد بني يعقوب، ولا العلم بالغيب ضد بني إسرائيل} (كتاب العدد, الفصل 23: 23 ).

ثالثاً : معتقدات خرافية .
مثل التفاؤل والعيافة ( لاويين, الفصل 19: 26), وسوف نقسم حديثنا فيها الى أربع نقاط كالآتي :

1 ـ أشياء لجلب الحظ او للحماية من الحسد و النحس: 

مثل التمائم والتعاويذ والأحجية والطلاسم. فيلبس الناس التمائم والتعاويذ، ويعملون الأحجبة ويربطونها على اجسادهم، او يربطون خيوطاً أو بعض قطع القماش على أيديهم, أو يعلقون الطلاسم ظنا منهم ان هذه الشياء تحميهم من الأذى او تجلب لهم الحظ الحسن والرزق الوفير !. 

فالتمائم هي خرزة او ما اشبه توضع على الاولاد لتقيهم عين الحسود والارواح الشريرة. والأحجبة هي حرز يعمله الساحر ويلبسه الشخص لوقايته من الأذى. والطلاسم هي عبارة عن رسومات او كتابات سحرية، لكنها تختلف عما سبقها في انها ليست فقط تحمي صاحبها من الأذى بل ايضآ تعمل لصالحه اعمالآ ايجابية. انها مثل سراج علاء الدين السحري في رواية "ألف ليلة وليلة" الشهيرة . 

ونحن نجد هذه الخرافات حولنا من كل جانب. فالأروبيون مثلآ يضعون على ابواب بيوتهم اشياء لتجلب لهم الحظ مثل حدوة حصان مقلوبة, أو يضعون أم سبع عيون للحماية من الحسد. وفي بلادنا يعلقون خرزة زرقـاء على رقبة الأطفال الأطفال، واحيانا عـلى الجمال والحمير ايضا لأن اللون الأزرق في اعتقاد العامة يحمي من العين الشريرة!. 

وكثيرآ ما نشاهد من يعلق في السيارات قرون الفلفل الأحمر، او المسابح او الأيقونات او كف يد أنسان (خمسة وخميسة) او بيضة مفرغة بعد تلوينها ! لحفظ السيارة من المخاطر. وهناك من يضع في سيارته الكتاب المقدس, لا ليقرأ فيه بل لمجرد درء الخطر! وهناك من يعلق صورا لبعض القديسين او الشفعاء لينجدوهم من الارواح الشريرة، وابعاد النحس !! وما يقال عن السيارات ينصرف الى غيرها. فمثلا هناك من يضع الكتاب المقدس تحت الوسادة درءا للاحلام المزعجة. 

2ـ التفاؤل والتشاؤم بالاشخاص او المخلوقات: 
إذ يعتقد البعض من جهة اشخاص بذواتهم. فاذا راؤهم استبشروا خيرا، واخرين اذا راوهم توقعوا ان تحل بهم المصائب. ويرتبط بهذا اعتقاد البعض ان اشخاصا لهم قدرة على الايذاء بمجرد النظر (وهو مايسميه العامة : الاصابة بعين الحسود ). وما يقال عن الناس يقال عن بعض المخلوقات.

فهناك من يتشائم مثلا من مرور قطة سوداء امامه (لان كثيرا من الارواح الشريرة في اعتقاد البعض موجودة في قطة سوداء ). وكذلك هناك من يتشائم اذا بدا يومه برؤية غراب أو بومة. وهناك على العكس من يتفائل بهذه الاشياء. ومـع الاسـف قد يصل الامر بالبعض الى حد تغيير مسار طريقه اليومي ذهابا الى العمل او رجوعا منه، واتخاذ طريق اطول، لتفادي رؤية منظر بعينه يتشائم منه !

3ـ التفاؤل والتشاؤم بارقام معينة او ايام معينة : 
فكثيرون يتشاءمون مثلا من الرقم 13 لان الورقة رقم 13 في اوراق التاروت كانت رمزا للموت. وهناك من يعتقد إن هناك ساعة نحس في احد الايام. وفي مصر يوجد من يحفظ اياما معينة في السنة فيها تذهب النساء العواقر الى احد الجبال في الوجه القبلي بمصر ويتدحرجن من فوقه حتى يحبلن ! ياللوثنية ويا للجهل ! 

4 ـ ممارسات عقيمة وعادات سخيفة: 
مثل إطلاق البخور أو البسمة أو الحرمل لطرد الارواح الشريرة، أو خرافة صرف روح الميت في (الثالث ) أو تكسير بعض الزجاجات الفارغة في نهاية العام رمزا لكسر قوى الشر التى يخافونها، او عند تدشين سفينة او ما اشبه. وكذلك رش الملح في يوم ( سبوع ) المولود لتطهر المكان من روح الحسد. وهناك من يعمد الى تسمية الاولاد الذكور باسماء اناث او باسماء سخيفة (مثل خشبة, شخاطة, زبالة) منعاً لهم من الحسد ولإبعاد الموت عنهم ! 

هذه عجالة سريعة لكنها كافية لترينا ظلمة الوثنية وبشاعـة وجهـل الخـرافات التي لاتـزال تُـعشش في أذهـان البشر المظلم وتفكيره الاحمق. 
فهل يجوز للمؤمن ان يشارك في مثل هذه الترهات ؟ 
أ يخشى المؤمن عين الحسود ؟ 
أ يستعيذ المؤمن باحراز لتحميه ؟! 
أ يظن ان مصيره في يد قوى الارواح الشريرة تفعل به كما تشاء ؟ 

كلا كلا ، فلقد كانت حتى بهائم ايوب في حماية الهية يتعذر على الشيطان نفسه اختراقها دون اذن مسبق من الله (أيوب, الفصل 1 : 10 ). بل حتى شعور رؤوسنا جميعها محصاة كما قال الرب يسوع في بشارة متى, الفصل 10 : 30 . 

لذلك ما أعظم صيحة التحدي التي اطلقها الرسول بولس { لأني متأكد أنه لا الموت ولا الحياة، لا الملائكة ولا الحكام، لا الأمور الحاضرة ولا المستقبلة، لا جيوش الأرواح التي من فوق ولا التي من تحت، لا شيء في الكون كله يقدر أن يفصلنا عن محبة الله لنا التي تجلت في المسيح عيسى مولانا.} (رومية, الفصل 8: 38, 39). 

ان الرب القدير يضع ترس حمايته حول كل المتكلين عليه (مزمور 5 : 11و 12 ). فيا لها من رحمة عظيمة!... نعم ليتك تعي معي ايها المؤمن قول الكتاب المقدس { لا أريدكـم أن تكـون لكم رابطة مع الشياطين. لا تقدرون أن تشربوا من كأس المسيح ومن كأس الشياطين. ولا أن تشتركوا في مائدة المسيح وفي مائدة الشياطين } (1 كورنثوس, الفصل 10 : 20 ـ 22 ).
وايضا القول { لا تشتركوا في أعمال أهل الظلام التي لا ثمار منها، بل اكشفوها على حقيقتها } (رسالة أفسس, الفصل 5).

والان دعنا نختم الحديث عن عالم الغيب بالتحذير السباعي او اللاءات السبع الاتية :

1ـ لا تذهب: 
ليس مُصرحاً للمؤمن ان يذهب الى جلسات تحضير الارواح وما شابه، ولو لمجرد الفضول وحب الاستطلاع { لا تستشيروا من يتعاملون مع الجن، لئلا تتنجسوا بهم } (لاويين, الفصل 19 : 31 ).

2ـ لا تسمع لهم: 
ان هؤلاء الامم الذين تخلفهم يسمعون للعائفين والعرافين وما انت فلم يسمح لك الرب الهك هكذا. ولم يسمح لك بمجرد ان تسمع لهم ـ وهذا ينصرف على قراءة باب حظك اليوم ولو لمجرد العلم بالشيء ( لم يسمح لك الرب به يا مؤمن ). { هذه الأمم التي ترثونها، تسمع لمن يمارسون السحر والعلم بالغيب، وأما أنتم فإن الله لا يسمح لكم بهذا. سيقيم لكم المولى إلهكم من بين شعبكم نبيا مثلي، فاسمعوا له ( أي السيد المسيح ) } (تثنية, الفصل 18 : 14 ) .

3 ـ لا تســـألهم ولا تسأل عن هذه الأمور: 
{ لا تعملوا كالأمم الأخرى } (إرميا, الفصل 10: 2) وأيضاً { لن أذكر أسماء آلهتهم على لساني } ( مزمور 16: 4). فمن الخطورة ان يحاول المؤمن ان يتعمق في معرفة مماراسات الوثنيين الاشرار لئلا يصطاد بها (تثنية, الفصل 7: 25). 

فالبعض يقول إنه يحاول أن يعرف حتى يُحذر الأخرين منها أو هو يفعل هذا بسبب الفضول.. إلخ. أحبتي الكتاب المقدس يقول أن لا تكون لنا اي علاقة مع هؤلاء الناس أو مع هذه الأمور أبداً, وانتم أحرار في أن تطيعون هذه الوصية أو أن ترفضونها.

4 ـ لا تُحضر الـى بيتك: 
{ لا تدخلوا شيئا نجسا إلى داركم، لئلا يصبح مصيركم الهلاك مثله بل إعتبروه قبيحا واكرهوه لأن مصيره الهلاك } (تثنية, الفصل 7 : 26 ) . 

5 ـ لا تر بِعينيك: 
{ لا أضع أمرا رديئا قدام عيني. أكره الضلال، لا علاقة لي به } ( مزمور 101 :3 ) . 
لا تذهب لأي أماكن يتم فيها عمل جلسات لتحضير الأرواح أو للزار أو للدروشة أو للأمور الصوفية مهما قالوا لك إنهم يعملون هذه الأمور كطقوس دينية بغية إرضاء الله أو لأجل شفاء من الأمراض أو لأخراج الشياطين من المقيدين. 

6ـ لا تضعها على جسدك: 
{ ولا تجرحوا أجسامكم حزنا على ميت، ولا ترسموا وشما عليكم } (لاويين, الفصل 19 :28 ) فاجسادنا هي ملكٌ للرب (1 كورنثوس, الفصل 6 : 20 ). ومثلها وضع التمائم والتعاويذ على اجسادنا او اجساد اولادنا . 

7ـ لا تخش منها ولا تخاف أبداً : 
لا تخش من اعمال السحرة، ولا تذهب اليهم لفك اعمالهم { لا تعملوا كالأمم الأخرى، ولا تخافوا من الآيات التي تحدث في السماء، كما تخاف منها تلك الأمم، لأن أديان الأمـم لا تنفـع (أي لا قيمة لها ) } ( النبي إرميا, الفصل 10 : 2 ـ 5 ). 

*********************************************
ملاحظة : هذه المقالة منقولة من كتاب ( الشيطان ) , الطبعة الاولى, عام 1992, القاهرة, لمؤلفه الأخ يوسف رياض.
--------------------------------------------------------
سؤال: السحر، ما هو؟  وما هو موقف الكتاب المقدس منه؟  وما هي الوسائل والآيات التي تمنع تأثير السحر على الإنسان؟



الإجابة:

أولًا.. ينبغي أن نفرق بين السحر والدجل؛ وذلك لأن كثيرًا من الدجالين يدّعون أنهم سحرة وأنه يمكنهم أن يأتوا أعمالًا لا يستطيع أن يعملها الفرد العادي، وهم في الحقيقة شخصيات عادية تميزت بنوع من الدهاء..

السحر هو إتيان أعمال غير عادية تفوق طاقة البشر ولا يستطيع الإنسان أن يعملها إلا بمعونة الشيطان، وهذا هو السبب في تحريم السحر دينيًا.  فالشيطان يهدف من هذا تحويل الناس عن طريق الله..



* موقف الكتاب المقدس من السحر والسحرة والمتعاملين معهم:

أوضح الكتاب المقدس أن العِرافة خطية (سفر صموئيل الأول 23:15)، وفي سفر ملاخي يقول الله ".. وأقترب إليكم للحكم وأكون شاهدًا سريعًا على السحرة، وعلى الفاسقين، وعلى الحالفين زورًا.." (ملا5:3).  وزاد الأمر على هذا الحد في سفر الخروج (خر18:22)، ويحث الناس على عدم القيام بالسحر (تثنيه 10:18)، وسفر الرؤيا يذكر أن خارجًا (في جهنم) يكون الكلاب والسحرة والزناة والقتلة (رؤ15:22).

أما بالنسبة للمتعاملين مع هذا الأمر، فقد رفض الله شاول لمثل هذا الأمر كما رأينا، وقال في سفر اللاويين: "لا تلتفتوا إلى الجان ولا تطلبوا التوابع فتتنجسوا بهم" (لا31:19).  وكان عقاب الله صارمًا في (إشعياء 12:47-15؛ لا6:20)..



* سلطان السحر والشياطين على البشر، وسلطان البشر عليهم:

 1- إن القول بتأثير الشياطين على العالم تأثيرًا مُطلقًا يتنافى مع قدرة الله وعدله ومحبته للبشر:  فمن صفات الله أن قدرته تفوق أي قدرة لأي كائن من الكائنات المجودة.  فهو خالق الكل، وضابط الكل، وعدله مطلق، ومحبته فائقة.  فإذا سلَّمنا بأن للشياطين القدرة على البشر بدون قيود، فهذا يتنافى مع محبة الله للبشر وحمايته لهم.  وحتى إذا سمح الله للشيطان بتجربة إنسان فهذا يكون إما بقصد اختبار قوة إيمانه، كما حدث مع مع أيوب الصديق حيث سمح الله للشيطان بتجربته، أو بقصد عقوبته إذا حاد عن طريق الرب، وكلتا الحالتين تعبران عن محبة الله.

 2- لا يمكن أن يترك الله العالم للشياطين تتحكم فيه كما تشاء: وذلك لسببين: الأول أن الله ضابط الكل، والثاني أن إبليس يهدف أساسًا للفَتك بالإنسان وإبعاد البشر عن الله.

 3- الشياطين مقيدة الحرية ولا يمكنها التصرف دون السماح من الله: فقد منع الله الشيطان أن يمد يده إلى "نفس" أيوب عندنا طلب منه السماح له بذلك (أي12:1). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  ولم تستطع الشياطين أن تدخل الخنازير إلا بعد أن سمح الله لها الرب يسوع بذلك (إنجيل متى 32:8؛ إنجيل مرقص 13:5).  وقال الرب يسوع لبطرس: "سمعان، هوَّذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحِنطة، ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك" (أنجيل لوقا 31:22-32).  وكما علَّمنا سفر الرؤيا، فإن الشيطان أصبح مقيدًا بالصليب ولا يستطيع أن يسيء إلى الإنسان المتمسك بالله إلا إذا أسلم نفسه له.

4- إن السيد المسيح له سلطان مطلَق على الشياطين: فقد أوضح الكتاب المقدس هذا في العديد من المواضع (لو42:9؛ 26:8-39؛ مت18:17؛ 14:17-21؛ 28:8-34؛ مر14:9-29).  وقد وصل سلطانه هذا إلى الحد الذي جعل الشياطين تضجر من تقييده لها، وانتصاره عليها فكانت تصرخ قائلة: "مالنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري؟  أتيت لتُهلِكنا؟!"  (لو34:4)، ولما كانت الشياطين تكلمه كان ينتهرهم ولا يدعهم ينطقون (لو41:4).  ونحن نعلم جميعًا أن إبن الله جاء لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 3:8).

ولكن، هل هذا السلطان لكن للرب يسوع فقط؟

5- إن الرب يسوع وهبنا نفس السلطات على الشياطين: قد أعلن لنا الرب أننا يمكننا أن نتفادى أذى الشياطين، بل وأكثر من ذلك أن نُخرِجها باسمه أيضًا، وأن نتكلم بألسنة جديدة، وأن نحمل حيات، وإن شربنا شيئًا مميتًا لا يضرنا ، ونضع أيدينا على المرضى فيبرأون (مر17:16-19).  وقد استخدم الرسل هذا السلطان أن السبعين رسولًا رجعوا إليه بفرح قائلين: "يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك" (لو17:10).  ونحن نعلم أن الكثير من الآباء الأساقفة والكهنة يخرجون شياطين ويتحكمون فيها باسم يسوع المسيح..  كما أن الله أعطانا أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو، أي كل القوى الشيطانية.


نحن لا نخاف الشيطان كقوة قائمة بذاتها تعاكس الله..  فالشيطان أيضًا تحت سلطان الله، فنحن نطلب منن الله -الذي هو خالقه ومسيطر عليه- أن ينجينا من أفعاله..  وكما يقول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث: "الشيطان ده لا يحتمل مزمور منَّك..  ولا يحتمل صلاة من صلواتك..  وشيء أكتر من كده؛ الشيطان لا يستطيع احتمال تواضعك"...

نحن لم نسمع قط أن إنسانًا يعيش مع الله..  يقرأ في الإنجيل..  يصلي..  يتناول..  ويمارس الوسائط الروحية، حدث له شيء بسبب السحر أو الشيطان.

من المزامير التي تعطيك إيمانًا وتمنحك سلامًا مز 91 "الساكن في ستر العلي يستريح"، أو مز 23 "الرب يرعاني"، أو مز 27 "الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف؟!".

 وإذا تساءل البعض لماذا لم نستطع للآن أن نفعل ذلك نحن، فإن الرب يسوع يجيب الإجابة التي أجابها للتلاميذ عندما سألوه نفس السؤال، فقد قال لهم: "لعدم إيمانكم!  فالحق أقول لكم: لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل، لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل، ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم.  وأما هذا الجنس (الشيطان) فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم" (أنجيل متى 20:17-21).

 وبالإجمال.. فإن الحياة مع الله هي التي تمنع عنك تأثير السحر والأعمال الشيطانية..  أنت بدون الله (0)  أو حتى (0000)، ولكنك أنت مع الإله الواحد تصبح (10) أو (10000).  لا تقلق..






http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...a/010-Magic-and-its-effect-on-Christians.html





=


----------



## asmicheal (9 مارس 2017)

المسيحيه لا تعترف بانجيل برنابا ( بحث شيق ) 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205275


=​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مارس 2017)

باللغة العربية .....مراحل درب الصليب كما عاشها يسوع
أربع عشرة مرحلة حوكم فيها يسوع وتعرض خلالها للنبذ والجلد والإهانة هي ملخص درب الآلام الذي يزخر بمعاني نبوءات العهد القديم، ويفتح ابواب الفردوس، ويحقق خلاص البشر.



https://www.facebook.com/BethlehemM..._type=2&app_id=2392950137&live_video_guests=0


=​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2017)

​



الحروب الصليبية 
طبعا لما احب اعرف اسال اهل المعرفة المختصين وليس قالوا له
فيه لبس حول الحروب الصليبية واستخدام مسيىء ومغرض لها احب اوضحة
ودة مش كلام فى الدين ده كلام فى التاريخ
واقرائوا الخلاصة باخر البوست الذى اتمنى ان يزيل لبس كثيرين
قسطنطين الملك اول من وضع الصليب على صدر جيوشة 
اسم أبيه قسطنطيوس الأول Chlorus Constantius I وأمه هيلانه، وكان أبوه ملكًا على بيزنطة ومكسيميانوس ملكًا على رومه ودقلديانوس على إنطاكية ومصر. وكان قونسطا وثنيًا، إلا أنه كان صالحًا محبًا للخير رحومًا شفوقًا. واتفق أنه مضى إلى الرُها وهناك رأى هيلانة وأعجب بها فتزوجها، وكانت مسيحية فحملت منه بقسطنطين هذا. ثم تركها في الرُها وعاد إلى بيزنطية، فولدت قسطنطين وربّته تربية حسنة وأدّبته بكل أدب، وكانت تبث في قلبه الرحمة والشفقة على المسيحيين. ولكنها لم تجسر أن تعمّده ولا تُعلِمَه أنها مسيحية، فكبر وأصبح فارسًا وذهب إلى أبيه الذي فرح به لما رأى فيه الحكمة والمعرفة والفروسية. صار شريكًا في والده في الإمبراطورية.
يحدثنا يوسابيوس القيصري عن نصراته الفائقة التي بلغت أقاصي المسكونة في ذلك الحين، فبلغ في الغرب بريطانيا وما حولها، وفي الشمال غلب مملكة السكيثيين مع أنها كانت قبائل متوحشة لا يمكن حصر تعدادها، وفي الجنوب بلغ إلى الأثيوبيين والبليميين Blemmyans، وفي الشرق بلغ إلى الهند وما حولها. وقد رحّب الكل به باغتباط، مقدمين له هدايا، طالبين صداقته، وأقاموا تماثيل وصورًا له في بلادهم.

 لم يكن ممكنًا ليوسابيوس أن يؤرخ لقسطنطين الكبير Constantine the Great دون الإشارة إلى والده قسطنطيوس. فقد كان أحد أربعة أباطرة يشتركون معًا في إدارة الإمبراطورية الرومانية في وقتٍ واحدٍ، وهم دقلديانوس ومكسيميانوس وجاليريوس (غالريوس) وقسطنطيوس. أبى الأخير أن يقتدي بالثلاثة الآخرين خاصة في اضطهاد المسيحيين، مع أنه لم يكن مسيحيًا.

شخصية قسطنطين الشاب:

في شبابه رافق قسطنطين دقلديانوس وغالريوس في بعض الرحلات والحملات. اتسم عن أقرانه بقوة الشخصية وبرز في مواهبه العقلية، كما في قوته البدنية، محبًا للعلم، وكان ذا ذكاء خارق وحكمة إلهية. حاول دقلديانوس التخلص منه بدافع الحسد والخوف منه، فاتهمه باتهامات أخلاقية، لكنه هرب منه وذهب إلى أبيه.

كان والده مشرفًا على الموت عندما وجد قسطنطين قد جاء إليه على غير موعد، فقفز وعانقه بحرارة، وتنازل له عن المُلك ثم أسلم الروح.

بعد وفاة أبيه تَسَّلم المملكة ونشر العدل والإنصاف ومنع المظالم، فخضع الكل له وأحبّوه، ووصل عدله إلى سائر البلاد، فأرسل إليه أكابر روما طالبين أن ينقذهم من ظلم مكسيميانوس فزحف بجنده إلى إنقاذهم. (ستجد المزيد عن هؤلاء هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام السير والسنكسار والتاريخ). وفى أثناء الحرب رأى في السماء في نصف النهار صليبًا مكوّنًا من كواكب مكتوبًا عليه باليونانية الذي تفسيره "بهذا تغلب"، وكان ضياؤه يشع أكثر من نور الشمس، فأراه لوزرائه وكبراء مملكته فقرأوا ما هو مكتوب ولم يًدركوا السبب الموجب لظهوره.

وفى تلك الليلة ظهر له ملاك الرب في رؤيا وقال له: "اعمل مثال العلامة التي رأيتها وبها تغلب أعداءك". ففي الصباح جهّز علمًا كبيرًا ورسم عليه علامة الصليب، كما رسمها أيضًا على جميع الأسلحة، واشتبك مع مكسيميانوس في حرب دارت رحاها على الأخير الذي ارتد هاربًا، وعند عبوره جسر نهر التيبر سقط به فهلك هو وأغلب جنوده. ودخل قسطنطين رومه فاستقبله أهلها بالفرح والتهليل، وكان شعراؤها يمدحون الصليب وينعتونه بمخلِّص مدينتهم ثم عيّدوا للصليب سبعة أيام، وأصبح قسطنطين ملكًا على الشرق والغرب.

أصدر أمرًا إلى سائر أنحاء المملكة بإطلاق المعتقلين، وأمر ألا يشتغل أحد في أسبوع الآلام كأوامر الرسل، وأرسل هيلانة إلى بيت المقدس فاكتشفت الصليب المقدس. وفى السنة السابعة عشرة من ملكه اجتمع المجمع المسكوني الأول بنيقية في عام 325 م.
رأت القديسة في الليل من يقول لها: "امضِ إلى أورشليم وافحصي بتدقيق عن الصليب المجيد والمواضع المقدسة". وإذ أعلمت ابنها بذلك أرسلها مع حاشية من الجند إلى أورشليم، فبحثت عن عود الصليب المجيد حتى وجدته، كما وجدت الصليبين الآخرين اللذين صلب عليهما اللصان. فقصدت أن تعرف أيهما هو صليب السيد المسيح، فأعلمها القديس مقاريوس أسقف كرسي أورشليم بأنه هو الصليب المكتوب أعلاه: "هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود".. ثم سألته أن ترى آية ليطمئن قلبها، فاتفق بتدبير السيد المسيح مرور قوم بجنازة ميت في ذلك الحين، فوضعت كلاَّ من الصليبين على الميت فلم يقم، ولما وضعت الصليب الثالث قام الميت في الحال، فازداد إيمانها وعظم سرورها.

بعد ذلك شرعت في بناء الكنائس، وبعد ما سلمت للأب مقاريوس المال اللازم لعميلة البناء أخذت الصليب المجيد والمسامير وعادت إلى ابنها الملك البار قسطنطين، فقبَّل الصليب ووضعه في غلاف من ذهب مرصع بالجواهر الكريمة، ووضع في خوذته بعض المسامير التي كانت به.

صارت هيلانة مثلًا حيًّا للإمبراطورة المسيحية التي تساهم في جعل الإمبراطورية الرومانية مسيحية.

سارت هذه القديسة سيرة مرضية ورتبت أوقافا كثيرة على الكنائس والأديرة والفقراء. ثم تنيّحت عام 327 م. وهي قرابة الثمانين.

السنكسار 9 بشنس.

إذ استقبلته روما بالهتافات على المستوى الرسمي والشعبي أمر بإقامة حربة عالية على شكل صليب تحت يد تمثال يمثل شخصه في أبرز مكان في روما، على أن تُنقش عليه العبارة التالية باللغة اللاتينية: "بفضل هذه العلامة المباركة، التي هي محك القوة الحقيقي، أُنقذت وحرّرت مدينتكم من نير البطش، وحرّرت كذلك مجلس الأعيان الروماني والشعب الروماني، وأعدتهم إلى مجدهم السابق ورفعتهم السالفة".

يقول يوسابيوس: "كذلك استدعى الإمبراطور إليه جماعة خدّام الله، وأظهر لهم مظاهر الاحترام والإكرام، وعطف عليهم بالقول والفعل كأشخاصٍ كرّسوا لخدمة إلهه. وبناء على هذا سمح لهم بالجلوس على مائدته بالرغم من حقارة ملبسهم ووضاعة مظهرهم. ولكنهم لم يكونوا كذلك في عينيه، لأنه لم ينظر إلى الواحد منهم بالعين المجردة، بل كان يرى الله في شخصه. وجعلهم كذلك رفقاءه في السفر، معتقدًا أن ذاك الذي يخدمونه لابد أن يساعده.

علاوة على ذلك فقد دفع من موارده الخاصة هبات كثيرة لكنائس الله، لتوسيع هذه المباني المقدسة وتعليتها، وزخرفة هياكل الكنائس بتقدمات سخية" (كتاب 1: 42).

أظهر سخاء عجيبًا على الفقراء المسيحيين والوثنيين، خاصة الأسر المستترة. "كان قسطنطين عندما يخرج من قصره الملكي باكرًا جدًا في الفجر، ويشرق بنورٍ سماوي، يسطع بأشعة إحسانه على كل من تقدم إليه" (1: 43).

كان يجلس مع الأساقفة، ويشترك معهم في مناقشاتهم كشخصٍ عادي مستبعدًا حرسه الخاص، إذ كان في حمى مخافة الرب.

قدّم قسطنطين الدليل على إخلاصه ومحبته لليسينيوس فأزوجه أخته، وجعله أحد أعضاء الأسرة الإمبراطورية. لكن ليسينيوس دبّر مكائد خفية، وفي كل مرة كان قسطنطين يكتشف المؤامرات ويعفو عنه. وأخيرًا أعلن ليسينوس الحرب علانية ضد قسطنطين بل وضد الله الذي يعبده قسطنطين. فمنع اجتماع الأساقفة معًا تحت أي ظروف؛ وطلب أن تقوم الاجتماعات في الهواء الطلق بدلًا من بيوت الصلاة. انغمس في الشهوات حاسبًا الزنا أمرًا طبيعيًا، وأخيرًا أظهر عداوة ضد الكنيسة وطالب بتقديم ذبائح وثنية، واخترع ألوانًا جديدة من العذابات للمسيحيين.

انتصر عليه قسطنطين وهرب في زيّ عبد. عاد ليستخدم السحر والاتكال على الآلهة الكاذبة.

سمح الله له بتأديبات قاسية حتى كادت ملامح وجهه أن تتلاشى، ولم يبقَ فيه إلا العظام الجافة، صار أشبه بهيكلٍ عظميٍ. أخيرًا أدرك خطأه وقدّم توبة، وأعلن أن إله المسيحيين هو وحده الإله الحقيقي.

قد جدّد بناء بيزنطية ودعاها باسمه القسطنطينية وجلب إليها أجساد كثيرين من الرسل والقديسين، وتنيّح بنيوقوميديا، فوضعوه في تابوت من ذهب وحملوه إلى القسطنطينية، فتلقّاه البطريرك والكهنة بالصلوات والقراءات والتراتيل الروحانية، ووضعوه في هيكل الرسل القديسين. وكانت مدة حياته خمسًا وستين سنة.

يرى المؤرخ يوسابيوس أنه لم يوجد ملك قط نال كرامة في أيام ملكه وحتى بعد موته مثل قسطنطين، فإذ أكرم الله أكرمَه الله، فبقي في سلطانه الملكي حتى بعد موته.

بعد موته "ضُربت عملة تحمل التصميم التالي: ظهرت على أحد الوجهين صورة ملكنا المبارك ورأسه مُغطى بحجاب، أما الوجه الآخر فقد صوّره جالسًا على مركبة تجرّها أربعة جياد، وقد امتدّت يد من أعلى إلى أسفل لكي تقبله في السماء" (ك 4: 73).

وربما كانت صداقته ليوسابيوس القيصري هذه ومجاملاته له في حياته سببًا في إضفاء درجة سامية لهذا الملك أكثر مما استحق بالفعل..
كان أغلب القادة الكنسيين معجبين بشخصية الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير (حوالي 272-337 م.) وأمه هيلانة الملكة، يتطلعون إليهما كشخصين بارين قاما بدورٍ عظيم في تاريخ الكنيسة الأولى.

مع أنه لم ينل العماد إلا في السنة الأخيرة من حياته على يدي الأسقف الأريوسي يوسابيوس النيقوميدي إلا أنه يتحدث عن نفسه كمسيحي غيور، جعل من المسيحية الديانة الرسمية للدولة الرومانية، وأمر بحفظ يوم الأحد، وصادر المعابد الوثنية وحوّل الكثير منها إلى كنائس، وعفا رجال الدين المسيحي من الضرائب، كما تدخّل -للأسف- في المشاكل الكنسية. وهو الذي دعا إلى عقد أول مجمع مسكوني في العالم في نيقية عام 325 م.

عشقه يوسابيوس القيصري، وسجّل لنا تاريخه، كما مدحه المدافع لاكتانتيوس، وقال عنه هوسيوس أسقف كوردونا Hosius of Cordon بأسبانيا أنه صنع عجائب في الكنيسة.

ورغم كل ما هو معروفٌ عنه، فما عليه أكثر مما له!

* المرجع Reference 
(الذي استخدمه كتاب "قاموس آباء الكنيسة وقديسيها مع بعض شخصيات كنسية" للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي):

يوسابيوس القيصري: حياة قسطنطين العظيم، تعريب القمص مرقس داود 1975م.

------------
الخلاصة قسطنطين الملك كان رومانيا وثنيا طلب ان يعرف الله فاعلمة عبر اشارة الصليب
التى غلب بها
فوضعها على صدر جنودة واستخدمها بحروبه التوسعية لا المسيحية
فلا يوجد نص مسيحى بالاناجيل الاربعة المسيحية يدعو للتوسع بالارض المسيحية ديانة روحية صرف تهتم بوصول الانسان للسماء ولابدية سعيده وتترك العالم للعالم
بمعنى انا مصرية التزم بقوانين مصر واتبع عقيدتى المسيحية بكل حياتى وداخل اسوار كنيستى 
وغير مقبول ولا مسموح ان يكون للكنيسة راى سياسي لانها موسسة روحية صرف
اى تصريح سياسي يكون شخصي مسئولية قائلة وليس راى الكنيسة فى السياسة
والكنيسة المصرية خصوصا ملتزمة بهذا النهج بقوة ولا ولن تغيرة
فائق احترامى للجميع 
دستور المسيحيين وخلاصة العقيدة المسيحية ابحث فيها عن ما اقول لتتعلم ما تجهل 

1 ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل، فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه

2 ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلا

3 طوبى للمساكين بالروح، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات

4 طوبى للحزانى، لأنهم يتعزون

5 طوبى للودعاء، لأنهم يرثون الأرض

6 طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر، لأنهم يشبعون

7 طوبى للرحماء، لأنهم يرحمون

8 طوبى للأنقياء القلب ، لأنهم يعاينون الله

9 طوبى لصانعي السلام ، لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون

10 طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البر، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات

11 طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة، من أجلي، كاذبين

12 افرحوا وتهللوا، لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات، فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم

13 أنتم ملح الأرض، ولكن إن فسد الملح فبماذا يملح؟ لا يصلح بعد لشيء، إلا لأن يطرح خارجا ويداس من الناس

14 أنتم نور العالم. لا يمكن أن تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل

15 ولا يوقدون سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال، بل على المنارة فيضيء لجميع الذين في البيت

16 فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس، لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة، ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات

17 لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل

18 فإني الحق أقول لكم : إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل

19 فمن نقض إحدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى وعلم الناس هكذا، يدعى أصغر في ملكوت السماوات. وأما من عمل وعلم، فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماوات

20 فإني أقول لكم: إنكم إن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات

21 قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تقتل، ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم

22 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم، ومن قال لأخيه : رقا، يكون مستوجب المجمع، ومن قال: يا أحمق، يكون مستوجب نار جهنم

23 فإن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح، وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئا عليك

24 فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح، واذهب أولا اصطلح مع أخيك، وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك

25 كن مراضيا لخصمك سريعا مادمت معه في الطريق، لئلا يسلمك الخصم إلى القاضي، ويسلمك القاضي إلى الشرطي، فتلقى في السجن

26 الحق أقول لك: لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الأخير

27 قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تزن

28 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، فقد زنى بها في قلبه

29 فإن كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم

30 وإن كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم

31 وقيل: من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق

32 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : إن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني، ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزني

33 أيضا سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تحنث، بل أوف للرب أقسامك

34 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : لا تحلفوا البتة، لا بالسماء لأنها كرسي الله

35 ولا بالأرض لأنها موطئ قدميه، ولا بأورشليم لأنها مدينة الملك العظيم

36 ولا تحلف برأسك، لأنك لا تقدر أن تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء أو سوداء

37 بل ليكن كلامكم: نعم نعم، لا لا. وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير

38 سمعتم أنه قيل: عين بعين وسن بسن

39 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا

40 ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضا

41 ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين

42 من سألك فأعطه، ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده

43 سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك

44 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم

45 لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين

46 لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم، فأي أجر لكم؟ أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون ذلك

47 وإن سلمتم على إخوتكم فقط، فأي فضل تصنعون؟ أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون هكذا

48 فكونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل
------------------------

1 «احترزوا من أن تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس لكي ينظروكم، وإلا فليس لكم أجر عند أبيكم الذي في السماوات.
2 فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تصوت قدامك بالبوق، كما يفعل المراؤون في المجامع وفي الأزقة، لكي يمجدوا من الناس. الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم!
3 وأما أنت فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تعرف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك،
4 لكي تكون صدقتك في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يجازيك علانية.
5 «ومتى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين، فإنهم يحبون أن يصلوا قائمين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع، لكي يظهروا للناس. الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم!
6 وأما أنت فمتى صليت فادخل إلى مخدعك وأغلق بابك، وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.
7 وحينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالأمم، فإنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.
8 فلا تتشبهوا بهم. لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه.
9 «فصلوا أنتم هكذا: أبانا الذي في السماوات، ليتقدس اسمك.
10 ليأت ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
11 خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.
12 واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.
13 ولا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن نجنا من الشرير. لأن لك الملك، والقوة، والمجد، إلى الأبد. آمين.
14 فإنه إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم، يغفر لكم أيضا أبوكم السماوي.
15 وإن لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم، لا يغفر لكم أبوكم أيضا زلاتكم.
16 «ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم.
17 وأما أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك،
18 لكي لا تظهر للناس صائما، بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.
19 «لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الأرض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ، وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون.
20 بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء، حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ، وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون،
21 لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضا.
22 سراج الجسد هو العين، فإن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا،
23 وإن كانت عينك شريرة فجسدك كله يكون مظلما، فإن كان النور الذي فيك ظلاما فالظلام كم يكون!
24 «لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين، لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر، أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر. لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال.
25 «لذلك أقول لكم: لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون، ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون. أليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام، والجسد أفضل من اللباس؟
26 انظروا إلى طيور السماء: إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن، وأبوكم السماوي يقوتها. ألستم أنتم بالحري أفضل منها؟
27 ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة؟
28 ولماذا تهتمون باللباس؟ تأملوا زنابق الحقل كيف تنمو! لا تتعب ولا تغزل.
29 ولكن أقول لكم: إنه ولا سليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها.
30 فإن كان عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويطرح غدا في التنور، يلبسه الله هكذا، أفليس بالحري جدا يلبسكم أنتم يا قليلي الإيمان؟
31 فلا تهتموا قائلين: ماذا نأكل؟ أو ماذا نشرب؟ أو ماذا نلبس؟
32 فإن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم. لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها.
33 لكن اطلبوا أولا ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم.
34 فلا تهتموا للغد، لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه. يكفي اليوم شره.
-----------------------------

1 «لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا،
2 لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون، وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم.
3 ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك، وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها؟
4 أم كيف تقول لأخيك: دعني أخرج القذى من عينك، وها الخشبة في عينك؟
5 يا مرائي، أخرج أولا الخشبة من عينك، وحينئذ تبصر جيدا أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك!
6 لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب، ولا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير، لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم.
7 «اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم.
8 لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ، ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يفتح له.
9 أم أي إنسان منكم إذا سأله ابنه خبزا، يعطيه حجرا؟
10 وإن سأله سمكة، يعطيه حية؟
11 فإن كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة، فكم بالحري أبوكم الذي في السماوات، يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه!
12 فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضا بهم، لأن هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء.
13 «ادخلوا من الباب الضيق، لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الهلاك، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه!
14 ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه!
15 «احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان، ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة!
16 من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا، أو من الحسك تينا؟
17 هكذا كل شجرة جيدة تصنع أثمارا جيدة، وأما الشجرة الردية فتصنع أثمارا ردية،
18 لا تقدر شجرة جيدة أن تصنع أثمارا ردية، ولا شجرة ردية أن تصنع أثمارا جيدة.
19 كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار.
20 فإذا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم.
21 «ليس كل من يقول لي: يا رب، يا رب! يدخل ملكوت السماوات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات.
22 كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب، يا رب! أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟
23 فحينئذ أصرح لهم: إني لم أعرفكم قط! اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم!
24 «فكل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ويعمل بها، أشبهه برجل عاقل، بنى بيته على الصخر.
25 فنزل المطر، وجاءت الأنهار، وهبت الرياح، ووقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط، لأنه كان مؤسسا على الصخر.
26 وكل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ولا يعمل بها، يشبه برجل جاهل، بنى بيته على الرمل.
27 فنزل المطر، وجاءت الأنهار، وهبت الرياح، وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط، وكان سقوطه عظيما!».
28 فلما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال بهتت الجموع من تعليمه،
29 لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة.

انجيل متى الاصحاح 5 و 6 و7

=

=

=















=


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2018)

حلوة جداً ..
إفتح الإصحاح الخامس من سفر التكوين وتتبع أسماء سلسلة الأنساب من آدم حتى نوح بالتتابع ستجد الأسماء التالية :
آدم
شيث
أنوش
قينان
مهللئيل
يارد
أخنوخ
متوشالح
لامك
نوح
وبمعرفة معنى كل إسم ونضع المعاني بجانب بعضها لتكون جملة واحدة
آدم تعني : إنسان
شيث تعني : وضع
أنوش تعني : مهلك
قينان تعني : يأس
مهللئيل تعني : الرب المبارك
يارد تعني : سوف ينزل
أخنوخ تعني : معلماً
متوشالح تعني : موته سوف يعطي
لامك تعني : اليائس
نوح تعني : راحة وعزاء
وبترتيب الأسماء تعطي جملة معناها
'' الإنسان وُضع في حزن مهلك لكن الرب المبارك سوف ينزل معلماً وموته سوف يعطي اليائس راحة وعزاء ".....
وطبعاً مفيش حاجه إسمها صدفة عند الله
وهو ضابط الكل ..














=


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2018)

كنت في الخامسة عشر من عمري عندما طلبت من والدتي ساندوتش بين المذاكرة , فابتسمت في وجهي كعادتها ثم قالت لي : تعال نصلي ربنا يبعتلك ساندوتش .
يومها عرفت ان ليس بالمنزل ولا شيئ للطعام , لا خبز ولا زيت ولا سمن ولا ارز ولا شيئ اطلاقاً . دخلت المطبخ وجدته نظيفاً تماماً . وكان ابي يسافر في مأموريات للعمل خارج مقر اقامتنا لمدة عشرين يوماً ويمكث معنا عشرة ايام . وفي ذلك اليوم كان والدي في مأمورية ويتبقى ع...لى رجوعه سبعة ايام , وكانت والدتي انسانة عزيزة النفس تأبى ان تطلب سلفة من احد .
في ذلك اليوم ركعت وبدأت تصلي الساعة الرابعة مساء واستمرت تصلي وترنم حتى السابعة مساء , كل هذا وانا اقف خلفها اراقب منظرها والجوع في بطني حقيقي .
وبعد هذه الساعات نظرت الي وقالت لي شوية وانا اجمع ورق الصحف المتوفر في البيت ثم انزل ابيعه واشتري لك الساندوتش الذي تريده , وبينما هي تبحث عن الصحف كانت ترنم " مين احن منك " لكنها لم تستغرق في البحث كثيراً اذ ان كمية الصحف كانت قليلة وواضحة وهمت تلبس حذائها لتخرج , واذ بالباب الذي هي ممسكه به يقرع لتفتح وتجد امامها سيده هي ابنة خالتها حاملة على يديها ثلاث علب ورق , وسمعت من الزائره تقول لها انا مقصرة في حقك جدا وانتي دايما عامله الواجب وزياده معانا ودي حاجة بسيطة للاولاد . واعتذرت الزائرة عن الانتظار لان زوجها ينتظرها في سيارة صديق له على اول الشارع .
وانصرفت لافتح العلب الثلاثة لاجد في الاولى جبنة بيضا وجبنه رومي ومرتديلا وفي الثانية تورته كامله وفي الثالثة كيك وبسكويت وعيش فينو , ومعهما مبلغ خمسون جنيها ( كان ذلك في عام 1958 )
قرع الباب مرة اخرى وذهبت انا لافتحه فوجدت اختي الكبرى وزوجها واولادها الاطفال الثلاثة حضروا لزيارتنا و ليقيموا معنا خلال غياب والدي ونزلت والدتي فوراً لتشتري لهم لحوم وطيور لتقدمها لهم خلال اقامتهم طرفنا .
ما هذا الحب العجيب الساتر الذي لأبوة الله وهذا الايمان العجيب في امي .
لقد طلبت ساندوتش لي فقط , ففي خلال ثلاث ساعات كان عندي ثلاثة انواع من الساندوتشات والحلويات والمال الذي لا يكفي لي وحدي بل ولاسرة كاملة يعرف الله مقدما حضورها المفاجئ في بيت الام المؤمنة بأن الله هو الذي يعولها ويعول اولادها .
( القمص يوسف أسعد )


=


----------

